#ubuntu-za 2011-04-18
<nlsthzn-work> Yippeeeeeeee for going home time is upon IR :D
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> yo sakhi
<drubin> superfly: ++ not being a kde fanboi in his reply :)
<superfly> hehe
<superfly> joo ask ze question, I answer ze question
<marcog> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/04/oracle-gives-up-on-ooo-after-community-forks-the-project.ars
<marcog> :(
<confluency> Well, that's not really surprising.
<confluency> Was anyone actually still using OOo?
<marcog> it's not, but it's frustrating that they put all the barriers up against TDF and now are just letting OO die
<confluency> The article says they're "ready to hand over control of the project to the community", whatever that means.  If it means signing over the ownership of the name, then I'd say the fork has "won" in every sense of the work.
<confluency> word
<marcog> but will the community want to go back to the OO name?
<confluency> Well, if they don't, it means they like the new name better.  So what's the problem?
<confluency> The possibility of creating hostile forks when the people in charge of the source are screwing with you is one of the major benefits of OSS.  And here I see it working exactly as intended.
<marcog> true i suppose
<confluency> Mkay, more talk from the opposite end of the trip to campus. :)
<Kilos> morning superfly and all others
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<acherv> hi @all
<superfly> hi acherv
<acherv> superfly: what's up?
<superfly> nothing much, just working
 * acherv would like to assit the new release in pretoria but he's newcomer in southafrica
<queery> who is org the RP in Pretoria?
<acherv> queery: org?
<marcog> queery: nico?
<queery> org = organise
<queery> what's his IRC nic?
<marcog> no clue
<queery> ok
<acherv> queery: i don't know who oarganise?
<queery> apparently nico is organising it
<marcog> he was the one sending the emails about it
<marcog> maybe just email him and ask how you can help?
<queery> thanx marcog 
<queery> I gave acherv his email addy
<marcog> areas where you might be able to help include: advertising (via mailing lists, word of mouth or posters), helping with the local repo, perhaps finding someone to give a talk, etc.
<nuvolari_> o/
 * nuvolari_ tips hat
<acherv> marcog: ML 
<rodemire> Anyone know where i can download repos from the Internet and access them offline?
<marcog> rodemire: http://tumbleweed.org.za/2010/10/09/release-party-ubuntu-mirror might help
<rodemire> Thanks marcog
<rodemire> I think thats what i'm looking for
<rodemire> Can i download the mirror or parts of it?
<rodemire> The thing is  I have a machine at home that does not have access to the internet and i want to keep it updated. I have access to the internet at work but i dont run Ubuntu at work. So i was wondering if i can copy parts of the repos and use them to update my home machine.
<marcog> oh, for that have a look at apt-zip
<marcog> that lets you create a download script on your offline PC that you run on you online PC
<rodemire> can i perfom this on a pc that doesnt have ubuntu?
<marcog> the online pc can be anything that has wget, iirc
<marcog> dunno if it works on windows
<marcog> but i'm pretty sure it'll work on any *nix pc
<nuvolari_> rodemire: location?
<nuvolari_> there's a guy here in KZN that carries around a hdd for such cases
<nuvolari_> (Ubuntu)
<rodemire> I stay in Jhb.
<rodemire> I wonder how he manages the updates that occur in Ubuntu. 
<Kilos> lo maiatoday hows ya
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  rodemire  marcog 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<rodemire> hallo
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay :-)
<nuvolari_> lo oom Kilos 
<inetpro> good mornings
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<|3o|3> sweet
<rodemire> join #ubuntu
<queery> onthoud die /
<Kilos> lo all
<Kilos> i dont need a windscreen wiper motor
<superfly> haha, well said Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> that kept the list alive for a while hey?
<nlsthzn-work> hehe ... hi all btw :)
<superfly> hey nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> The mailing list has been uber busy the last week or so :) More than the last year :p
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn-work 
 * superfly had fun baiting all the Gnomies
<Kilos> lol i noticed
<Kilos> but looks like we all gonna be forced off gnome
<superfly> Kilos: don't believe everything you read on the lists
<Kilos> all i need is a ui that works and doesnt look like windows
<Kilos> might have been on kubuntu if the network manager worked as easy as ubuntu
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> lo Squirm y
 * nlsthzn-work is likeing unity
<Kilos-> aw
<Kilos> hmm family of maaz here
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Hi Kilos
<mazal> Any Open Office experts around ?
<nlsthzn-work> www.ubuntu.ae :) the emirates team slowly forms :)
<marcog> Maaz: nlsthzn++
<Kilos> go nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> :) thanks... decision was made last night in IRC meeting to become an official loco... I am pleased :D
<inetpro> nlsthzn-work: great, congrats!
<nlsthzn-work> inetpro. Kilos, marcog - :) thanks 
<Kilos> night every one. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-19
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> hiya sakhi
<sakhi> Maaz: kettle on?
<Maaz> sakhi: Sorry...
<sakhi> Maaz: koffee asb
<Maaz> sakhi: What?
<sakhi> Maaz: koffee 
<Maaz> sakhi: Excuse me?
<sakhi> Maaz: who are you?
<Maaz> sakhi: I am your new robot overlord
<sakhi> superfly: how goes?
<superfly> sakhi: good, and you?
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: There isn't a pot on
<superfly> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<sakhi> good thanks.
<sakhi> Ethiopian coffee is still the best ;)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for superfly!
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> hi Squirm
<sakhi> morning Squirm 
<Squirm> so how is everyone?
<sakhi> good thanks and you?
<Squirm> not bad hey. just pretty tired
<nuvolari_> o/
<nuvolari_> lo
<nlsthzn> morning all :)
<marcog> Symmetria: i see wacs has landed. any eta of bandwidth from it?
<Symmetria> marcog they wont go live before end of the year
<Symmetria> http://iris.tenet.ac.za/routers/graphs.php <=== its still got bugs handling missed samples, but wheeee for all practical purposes I can now graph by peer
<marcog> that sucks :(
<Symmetria> if we're REALLY lucky late november/december
<Symmetria> but I doubt it
<marcog> i'll be gone by then anyway
<superfly> Symmetria: what effect does having Telkom manage the landing station have on the price and/or reliability?
<Symmetria> heh superfly reliability will be good
<Symmetria> telkom knows what they are doing
<Symmetria> with them managing it? virtually nothing, the various partners all have access to it
<Symmetria> telkom cant screw em
<superfly> Symmetria: so who would Afrihost (for example) buy their bandwidth from if they wanted WACS bandwidth?
<Symmetria> mtn, telkom, cable and wireless, infraco, and there are a coupla other players who I cant disclose
<superfly> OK
<Symmetria> (the reason for the latter is due to the fact that I dont know exactly what the situation is with the others Ive mentioned or what the confidentiality issues surround them are)
<superfly> Symmetria: no worries... the MyBB forums are all being doomsayers, and I'd prefer to get a more accurate picture before potentially moaning ;-)
<Symmetria> heh superfly lets just say that I'm... extremely positive about wacs
<Symmetria> :)
<superfly> cool :-)
<Symmetria> my hands are just extremely tied right now about what I can and cant say
<superfly> I am too, I was just wondering about the impact of having Telkom in the mix
<Symmetria> heh, let me say this
<Symmetria> Telkoms network is far more stable than neotels
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> and I'd rather have telkom running the station than neotel
<Symmetria> they have more experience
<Symmetria> heh, you also gotta remeber that "running a station" doesnt mean a HUGE amount, once the stuff is in and functioning, it should rarely be touched :)
<superfly> Symmetria: yeah, from what I've heard and what I've seen, the techies in Telkom know what they're doing
<Symmetria> LOL believe me, some of the things Ive seen in various cable stations around the world would scare you :) particularly their DC wiring
<Symmetria> people have no concept of correct wiring color codes
<Symmetria> blue to positive, red to negative?! with the only way to tell is a multimeter or alternatively to read the tiny little tags they have strung along the wires?!
 * inetpro fails to feel the excitement at this stage with WACS only lighting up in 2012
<Symmetria> heh either late 2011 or early 2012
<Symmetria> there is a LONG road to be walked before its live though 
<Symmetria> hell, I'm still speccing gear for our wacs capacity, never mind taking it live 
<Symmetria> not to mention the costs involved
<Symmetria> heh equipment to light that kinda capacity is expensive to the point of being bizarre
 * Symmetria peers afrinic and ambronex
<Symmetria> heh I have no idea who exactly ambronex are, but they asked to peer so *shrug*
<superfly> Symmetria: all your equipment is expensive to the point of being bizarre
<superfly> :-P
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<nlsthzn> love the way my natty install is starting to look and behave currently http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10694062&postcount=390
<superfly> nlsthzn: is that the humble indie bundle I see? :-D
<nlsthzn> superfly: yup :) every now and again I remember I bought it and I install one of the games... never make it past the first few stages before I stop playing ... oh well :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: there have been another 2 since then... http://humblebundle.com/
<nlsthzn> superfly: I saw... have been tempted :p
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> wow, hellopeter ftw 
<Symmetria> these assholes who I owed money to werent giving me accurate figures so I could pay them (which I was quite prepared to do), and had no real information for me, so eventually I got fed up of them calling me, and put a complaint on hellopeter
<Symmetria> they disliked that so much, that they wrote off the debt and closed the file 
<Symmetria> and it was a largeeeee sum of money
<superfly> wish I could do the same with my credit card :-P
<Symmetria> how the hell did malema's bodyguards get licenses for those weapons
<marcog> wow, commentary on mybb is getting ridiculously negative over telkom's involvement in wacs
<superfly> indeed
<Symmetria> does anyone know anythinhg about a distro called pardus?
 * Symmetria climbs into that myadsl debate
<Kilos> hiya all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> only xchat working here.
<Kilos> voda tower dead
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<superfly> Symmetria: heard of it, that's about all
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: debian.mirror.ac.za is two days out of date
<tumbleweed> froztbyte: ^
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-20
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> aloha!
 * nlsthzn waves
<sakhi> mooning
<superfly> morning sakhi and nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Good morning superfly 
<sakhi> yo superfly howzit going?
<superfly> not bad, just tired
 * superfly bought the humble frozenbyte bundle, and has been so hooked on Shadowgrounds, the mrs complained at him last night
<nlsthzn> superfly: hehe...
<superfly> well worth the purchase
<cocooncrash> Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) reaches end-of-life on June 1 2011
<Kilos> morning superfly and every other nother one bodies
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> nuvolari got lotsa tails
<nlsthzn> Hi Uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> ask for coffee quick
<Kilos> hurry nlsthzn 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> too late
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<superfly> morning Kilos
<nlsthzn> Sorry was AFK
<Kilos> youre forgiven
<nlsthzn> Just bought my first application via the Ubuntu Software Center... so far it has been very painless
<inetpro> hmm....
<superfly> Maaz: tell nlsthzn What did you buy?
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
<nlsthzn> superfly: volley brawl... from ongubuntu
<nlsthzn> omgubuntu
<nlsthzn> lunch time
<superfly> ah ,ok
<cocooncrash> froztbyte: DNS for ubuntu-archive.mirror.ac.za seems broken
 * froztbyte has very little influence on the DNS
<froztbyte> when symm's online again I'll ping him about it
<superfly> cocooncrash, froztbyte: there he is ;-)
<froztbyte> Symmetria: pingggggggggg
<panphried> isnt Pardus the Turkish distro, sponsored by their dept of sci and tech ?
<marcog> http://digitizor.com/2011/04/20/libreoffice-openoffice-no-merge/
 * superfly has decided to upgrade to Natty
<Squirm> 8 days till release ^^
<Tonberry> \doom
<superfly> Squirm: yep, I'm upgrading to the beta
<Squirm> cool
<Squirm> anyway, bbl
<inetpro> superfly: let me know how it goes
<superfly> inetpro: will do
<inetpro> hmm... not done yet?
<superfly> about 25 minutes to go
<superfly> had to download about 4.4 Gigs of stuff ;-)
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> superfly: did you make a backup?
<superfly> inetpro: nope
<inetpro> superfly: you are brave
<inetpro> superfly: then again I think it should be fine
<superfly> inetpro: not really, mostly stupid, I reckon ;-)
<superfly> yeah, I haven't had issues upgrading in the last 3 years
<inetpro> superfly: let's hope that it stays like that
<superfly> the last problematic upgrade that I had to deal with still had no data loss
<superfly> and taught the person upgrading how to fix his own computer ;-)
<inetpro> I don't think you should ever loose data with the upgrade
<inetpro> it might just mess up your settings
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-21
<sakhi_> mooning
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<superfly> hi all
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: hey
<DraZoro> Good morning everyone !
<inetpro> how do I know whether a ubuntu server needs a restart after an update?
<nlsthzn-work> inetpro: install a gui and you will see the shutdown button will be red :p
<inetpro> nlsthzn-work: haha
<Vhata> $ tail -n1 /etc/motd
<Vhata> *** System restart required ***
<inetpro> Vhata: did they have this even in 8.04 Hardy?
<Vhata> probably not
<Vhata> but your question isn't really a real question
<Vhata> servers don't need restarts.
<Vhata> you reboot a linux machine for (a) a new kernel, and (b) new hardware
<inetpro> Vhata: hmm... 
<Vhata> so if your update installed a new kernel, and you want to start running it, then you should reboot (and you can work this out with `dpkg -l | grep linux-image` and `uname -a`)
<drubin> inetpro: 
<inetpro> Vhata: thanks
<inetpro> drubin: .
<drubin> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1012637.html   and look for /var/run/reboot-required 
<drubin> inetpro: ^ sorry stupid copy and paste
<inetpro> drubin: I just read that, thanks
<Vhata> drubin: Ubuntu are taking all the fun out of server admin!
<drubin> Vhata: No they are giving you time for ibid
<drubin> ;-p
<tumbleweed> of course /var/run might go away in a year or two. /run seems to be picking up momentum fast
<cocooncrash> srsly?
<tumbleweed> well, it'll probably be there by the next LTS
<tumbleweed> /var/run makes things complicated because it isn't ready yet in initramfs / before /var is mounted
<tumbleweed> actually what am I saying it'll still be there, but some more important bits will have switched to using /run instead
<cocooncrash> tumbleweed: Hrm, fair enough
<Kilos> hiya superfly and all ya other peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> nlsthzn-work, ping
<superfly> heya Kilos
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: pong
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn-work i got my boets saudi stc modem here and wondered if you or anyone else knows how i can change the firmware to use here in sa
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: hmmm... is it locked to the service provider?
<Kilos> nl i dont even know how to look for that but cant get it to work here
<Kilos> boet had it at vodacom peeps and they just said no ways and sold him another modem
<Kilos> when i plug it in it flashes like trying to connect but thats as far as it gets
<Kilos> maverick sees itr as a usb modem
<Kilos> it says TCT mobile CE0700 inside and the imei number is here too
<nlsthzn-work> is it 3G? (I have no clue how you would go about doing anything with it to be honest)
<Kilos> something to do with flashing the sofware and installing the right stuff. but i need expert advice so i dont mess it up completely
<Kilos> yip its 3g hsdpa
<Kilos> must be similar to flashing a cellfone
<Kilos> but you need the right firmware available beforehand and need to know how to do it
<Kilos> im scared to just try on my own and maybe duff it for good
<superfly> Kilos: did you plug it in and then type in "lsusb"?
<Kilos> no superfly i dunno about that. can i do it with my cellphone still connected
<Kilos> is that list usb devices
<Kilos> in my network manager it shows as a modem but cant connect
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: thing is you need a sim card in there with recharge on... and it has been set to use a different provider so you are right... you need to "jail" break it... I am sure there must be one of those dodgy small cell phone shops that can do it for R50.00... and seeing as your not in SaudI I guess no laws will be broken :p
<Kilos> boet has tried local cellphone shops
<Kilos> i am sure it can be done . i did a cellc fone when i first started but cant go googling now with data so low
<Kilos> if i member right it was an aus company that i googled by saying unlock or unblock motorolla fone
<Kilos> but with a fone you can type in the unblock code
<Kilos> modem got no keyboard
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i have tried it with this sim outa my fone but it wont connect even after setting up network manager for voda
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: I am pretty sure it will have the same steps as flashing your PC's bios... and the same dangers :)
<Kilos> lol yeah thats why i dont wanna try it without advice
<Kilos> modems arent cheap
<Cybrisbob> Afternoon ubuntu lovers
<Kilos> lo Cybrisbob 
<superfly> Kilos: put it in, type "lsusb" and look for a device that looks like a modem if you look at the output, then take the device id (something like "0ac0:f30c") and google it
<Cybrisbob> So where is the ubuntu natty launch party in Stellenbosch, never heard of the venue
<Kilos> ok ty superfly  will try that. see ya later then
<Cybrisbob> afk
<Cybrisbob> welcome Robert
<Cybrisbob> Ok happy easter to all enjoy the long weekend, I am off to break glusterfs
<Cybrisbob> cheers
<Kilos> would this be it superfly ?
<Kilos> Bus 001 Device 017: ID 1bbb:0000 T & A Mobile Phones 
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: looks right
<Kilos> ok now i just google the id or must i add something else as well
<Kilos> i sukkel with googling
<Kilos> never know what to actually google
<nlsthzn-work> I'm not sure... I wouldn't have thought of that way to find info... I would have searched for "unlock tct ce0700" or something similar
<Kilos> ok i will try
<superfly> Maaz: google for usb modem 1bbb:0000
<Maaz> superfly: "USB_ModeSwitch ~ View topic - correlation between /dev/ttyUSB* and ..." http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?t=310&sid=9847374dd024e427c3f6e01b8d928b3e :: "10.04 - How do I get a 3G USB modem to work? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/3084/how-do-i-get-a-3g-usb-modem-to-work :: "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS & Alcatel x200" http://forum.sakis3g.org/smf/index.php?topic=39.0 :: "Sakis3G configuration
<nlsthzn-work> looks like a very genericaly used device with more specialized instructions flashed to it...
<superfly> do you really need to flash it?
<superfly> why all the talk about flashing it?
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: it has been locked to work on a specific network... and it needs *something* to "unlock: it... maybe the terminology is wrong...
<nlsthzn-work> but the idea remains the same :p
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: has it actually been locked, or is that just speculation?
<Kilos> dunno superfly . boet tried getting it to work here but cell shops say cant be done
<Kilos> maybe i am missing somethin
<Kilos> it shows in lsusb and network manager but wont connect. just keeps flashing
<superfly> Kilos: run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and watch for error messages when you try to connect
<Kilos> ok will try that
<Kilos> be back as soon as its done
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: most vendors lock their devices where there is more than one supplier in the same country... either that or there is some compatibility issues with the sims maybe... but yes, I am speculating here...
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: yeah... I'm just saying, do your investigation, don't rely on hearsay
<superfly> and don't rely on a cellphone shop, cause they just want to make money off you ;-)
<Kilos> yeah they already sold him another one
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: sure... but if you see a something looking like a horse with black and white stripes chances are its a zebra ;)
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: unless it's been painted ;-)
<nlsthzn-work> only in south africa :p
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596936/
<Kilos> does that make sense to you superfly 
<superfly> <warn> GSM modem enable failed: (32) Network personalization PIN required
<Kilos> yeah but where you get that from superfly . boet says he didnt put a pin in
<superfly> Kilos: it's asking for a "Network personalization PIN" - whatever that is
<Kilos> is that the saudi network pin or a voda one
<Kilos> i got no pin on my sim
<superfly> Kilos: not sure, probably  the Saudi
<Kilos> right so that is what i need to unlock then but dunno how to get into a modem
<Kilos> i have found this. but dunno what to use
<Kilos> http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/how+to+unlock+stc+usb+modem/
<Kilos> also another one with password stuff but dunno how to get into the modem even
<superfly> Kilos: pffft that's just a search engine honeypot page
<Kilos> http://www.sauditechview.com/en/stc-afaq-dsl-shamil-modem-passwords.html
<superfly> it's mean to catch people who type the wrong thing in
<Kilos> honeypot page??
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: yes, can you see how it's just a bunch of adverts?
<superfly> and nothing that actually relates to what you were searching for?
<Kilos> and the second one?
<superfly> it killed my browser
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> no adds on there but info i dunno how to use
<Kilos> which one killed your browser superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: no, that page is about routers, not usb modems
<Kilos> i use epiphany
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> Kilos: if you can see what device it is (like /dev/ttyUSB0) then you can try running wvdialconf
<Kilos> without sudo?
<superfly> actually, you don't even need to know the modem
<superfly> Kilos: quite possibly
<Kilos> is there something i need to know before i go offline and connect the modem again
<superfly> Kilos: not that I can think of
<Kilos> ok ty i go see whats there
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> does this help superfly 
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596957/
<Kilos> it found a modem there seems like
<Kilos> sorry to be a nuisance
<inetpro> Kilos: /etc/wvdial.conf<Warn>: Can't write '/etc/wvdial.conf.tmp6348': Permission denied
<inetpro> line 43
<Kilos> hiya inetpro so must i chown the thing hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> how do i get it to work then ?
<inetpro> Kilos: I didn't follow the conversation was that output from wvdialconf?
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> are you a member of the dialout group?
<Kilos> trying to get a stc modem to work in sa on vodacom
<Kilos> who are they
<inetpro> Kilos: groups
<Kilos> the modem comes from saudi
<Kilos> who are the dialout groups?
<Kilos> i will become a member if it makes the modem work
<inetpro> Kilos: try with sudo
<Kilos> i am lost here this is like a doctor doing a gearbox overall on an automaitic valiant
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> Kilos: google is your friend
<Kilos> will try that and see what happens
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> google kills my data which is very low inetpro 
<Kilos> i have tried
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: why you wanting to change your modem?
<Kilos> i googled spanne already for this but get nothing i understand
<Kilos> i use a cell but can use the modem if i get it working here then the cell can do smses etc
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> Kilos: what is the make and model of the modem?
<Kilos> it is a stc on the outside but tct in the inside
<inetpro> hmm... maybe I should read above
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: sadly I can not help right now
<Kilos> i dont mind telling you again
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i will try with sudo
<Kilos> be back later
<nuvolari_> o/
<eklikeubuntu> Halo?
<eklikeubuntu> Is this a South African chat?
<eklikeubuntu> exit
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596974/
<Kilos> looks like it be a bit happier with sudo but still wont connect
<Kilos> grrr
<nuvolari_> :/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari_ 
<nuvolari_> lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hoekom altyd die stert
<nuvolari_> I wonder what happened :?
<nuvolari> like so oom?
<Kilos> thats better
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> what you know about getting a tct usb modem to work 
<nuvolari> tct?
<Kilos> comes from saudi and i cant get it to work with vodacom
<Kilos> yeah modem make tct and service provider is stc
<nuvolari> hmm, if it's foreight I'm afraid I can't understand it :P
<Kilos> lol
<afrodeity> no nukes
<Kilos> lo afrodeity 
<afrodeity> hi kilos
<afrodeity> u don't perhaps know which file to delete to reset amarok 2.4 db?
<tumbleweed> froztbyte, Symmetria: debian.mirror.ac.za is still out of sync
<afrodeity> simulated reboot
<afrodeity> good friday 2moro, time to build a new kernel
<afrodeity> reddit went down
<Kilos> superfly, if this modem keeps looking for the stc network pin  will installing new firmware clear what it is looking for
<Kilos> or how would i get to see and change it/ delete so it doesnt look for a pin
<Kilos> should i try follow these instructions
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576997
<Kilos> lo rverrips 
<rverrips> Yo-yo, Kilo'
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-22
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<nlsthzn-work> Hey Mr. Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> grab a cuppa quick
<Kilos> aw too late
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nlsthzn-work> Second time I miss out :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> nlsthzn-work, ask him now coffee please
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: There isn't a pot on
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: :/
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: *blink*
<afrodeity> coffee is good over here
<nlsthzn-work> I wouldn't know... :)
<kgjkgh> gfdfgdjfd
<hamub> anybody to help python programming
<superfly> hi hamub
<hamub> am gud superfly:. do u know python
<superfly> some say I do
<hamub> how do i send commands to modem manager on ubuntu from the terminal
<superfly> Maaz: google for send commands to modem manager on ubuntu from the terminal
<Maaz> superfly: "VPNClient - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient :: "ADSLPPPoE - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE :: "Ubuntu Manpage: screen - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal ..." http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/screen.1.html :: "vodafone mobile broadband (k3806-z) modem not listed by network ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681372 :: 
<superfly> hamub: I know Python, that doesn't mean I know how to use Modem Manager
<hamub> i know i want to write a script that sends commands to modem manager
<superfly> well, then I'd suggest you investigate modem manager - look on their site, read their mailing lists, etc
<hamub> thanks buddy
<tumbleweed> Need to get 534 MB of archives. <- "freeze? What's that"
<tumbleweed> superfly, hamub: modemmanager is a dbus service. Dunno if there is a nice client for it, but you can probably have a good poke at it through d-feet
<hamub> thanks tumblewee, will give it a try
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and all other peeps
<hamub1> python guru
<Kilos> lo hamub1 
<Kilos> are you a python guru or you looking for one
<Kilos> bye
<Kilos> eish we sunk to a new low today
<hamub1> kilos
<afrodeity> 2.6.38.4-candela
<hamub1> oogway hud
<afrodeity> http://kcheck.sourceforge.net
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, danki
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<Kilos> night/morning all
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-23
<Kilos> morning everyone
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hi Uncle
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<hamub1> hello sudoers
<nlsthzn-work> sudo make-me-a-sandwich :p
<hamub1> can i eat you then
<hamub1> nlsthzn-work: can i eat you then
<nlsthzn-work> hamub1: only if your so inclined (and can catch me) :)
<hamub1> with sudo i think i can:-D
<nlsthzn-work> oh oh :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> Hmm Kilos . Methinks Kentucky and coleslaw would go down well
<nlsthzn-work> Yes please!
<hamub1> mazz can ijoin you for lunch
<Kilos> lol
<hamub1> whats the subject today guys
<nlsthzn-work> cheezeburgers
<hamub1> what about cheezeburgers?
<nlsthzn-work> it is the subject for today
<hamub1> mmmmmm:P
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<nlsthzn-work> Not a very interactive topic I fear...
<hamub1> Sure:-(
<nlsthzn-work> So I guess you must choose the new topic, I just finished the last one :p
<hamub1> pickled fish, we enjoying it here in Cape Town
<hamub1> i must have struck the wrong key
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<nlsthzn-work> sorry... @work so I am up and down
<hamub1> what are you into
<nlsthzn-work> into?
<hamub1> i mean you job
<nlsthzn-work> oh... operator in petro-chemical industry...
<hamub1> which country?
<nlsthzn-work> currently in the UAE...
<hamub1> UAE i guess?
<nlsthzn-work> ... that's what I said... (then again, I see you timed out there for a while so you might have missed that) :)
<hamub1> sodoers!
<nlsthzn-work> sudoers ;)
<hamub1> afrodeity how are you?
<afrodeity> wasted
<afrodeity> trying to figure out why my apps startup slowly with new kernel, but the system is more responsive 
<hamub1> why?
<afrodeity> easter hangover
<afrodeity> debugging
<hamub1> same here, Easter babalas
<afrodeity> think i overdid the space cake
<hamub1> really?
<afrodeity> wish there was a better integrated sound server other than the old jackd
<nlsthzn-work> cheers
<inetpro> good evening
<panfriedsidh> evening
 * inetpro just realised that CellC is a big NOGO at home
<inetpro> now testing Vodacom again
<inetpro> sadly the best option is still Telkom wireless
<superfly> hi inetpro
<panfriedsidh> i havent been paying attention to the 3g offfers much lately. i useusing voda3g on the road 
<inetpro> superfly: hi
<panfriedsidh> >use
<panfriedsidh> dont even know what Telkom wireless is :| ..and i think i can live with that for the moment
<inetpro> well if I could get wired ADSL I would definitely be on it
<panfriedsidh> sure
<panfriedsidh> i've heard those booster antennae work for 3g
<inetpro> I'm kinda happy with Telkom wireless but was hoping that I could get away with something cheaper
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> is there one of ya here that can help me with gedit please. i have the list of commands to enter but not sure what to leave out
<Kilos> commands/code
<Kilos> and i am not sure if it might fix this modem prob or change things so other modems dont work here anymore
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<inetpro> what's with gedit?
<Kilos> lo boet
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/597947/
<Kilos> im not sure what all to put in and what to leave out inetpro 
<Kilos> i have wvdial and modeswtch installed
<Kilos> its just from where they tell you to do this and further
<Kilos> sudo gedit /etc/usb-modeswitch-x225s.conf
<Kilos> i dunno if i must have the word code in too
<Kilos> and after that there are a few more to do but i am not sure what to not put in
<superfly> Kilos: did you install modeswitch from the site, or from the Ubuntu repositories? and where did you get those instructions?
<Kilos> sec superfly  it comes from ubuntu
<superfly> good
<nlsthzn> cheers all... time for zzzzz's
<Kilos> im just trying to find the link
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576997
<Kilos> methinks it was that one
<Kilos> and modeswitch etc i installed  with sudo aptitude
<superfly> Kilos: ah, yes, that looks like a good tutorial
<superfly> Kilos: what sim card are you hoping to use in it?
<Kilos> vodacom
<superfly> ok
<Kilos> then my cell phone can be a cellphone not a modem
<superfly> in the wvdial script, where it says: Init3 = at+cgdcont=1,"IP","internet.wind"
<superfly> change that to: Init3 = at+cgdcont=1,"IP","internet"
<superfly> (i.e. remove the ".wind" in the last quoted part
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> the big thing is superfly  i am not sure where to stop and what to leave out from all of that
<superfly> Kilos: do *exactly* as the instructions say
<Kilos> like where it says unfortunately the network manager isnt happy or something
<superfly> Kilos: yes, the instructions get you to use wvdial instead
<Kilos> eish the remote thing killed me 
<Kilos> ok superfly  but the next line i must leave out hey?
<Kilos> i bang i mess up then its ten times the work to repair again
<superfly> Kilos: as long as you follow all of the instructions, and follow them exactly, you should be fine
<Kilos> ok heres hoping
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> i can always go edit it agin hey?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> it wont crash my using fone as modem?
<superfly> no
<Kilos> oh sorry superfly  must i leave the word code: out
<Kilos> or must that also be in there
<superfly> oh yes, leave that out
<Kilos> whew ty
<superfly> Maaz: Kilos++ [ nie so dom soos hy dink hy is nie ]
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> superfly, skuus man. where they use wind  for password and username can i take wind out and leave blank there or do i need the vodacom info
<superfly> Kilos: blank
<superfly> Vodacom doesn't use a username and password
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> they track you via your cellphone number
<Kilos> ok and willlsusb tell me what port the modem is usint or is that irreleant of where i plug it in?
<superfly> Kilos: it's pretty irrelevant
<Kilos> because i use one of those 4 in one usb hubs
<superfly> oh, no, don't worry about that
<Kilos> so must i remove the usb4
<superfly> whatever is in the tutorial, use that
<Kilos> Modem = /dev/ttyUSB4
<Kilos> just like that?
<superfly> oh, yeah, use that
<Kilos> ok ty
<superfly> we can always find out which port it is using, and come back and change that later
<Kilos> ok looks like i am at the reboot stage. hopefully i see you from the modem next
<Kilos> aw i cant reboot busy copying dvds to external
<Kilos> another hour
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you very much my bot buddy
<Maaz> sure thing, Kilos
<Kilos> found a way to watch dvds on my pc . used boet's i5 lappy to copy to his external then copied from his external to here
<Kilos> his stupid win7 couldnt even see my external or i coulda saved many hours of copying
<kodez> good evening
<kodez1> to all those who love www.demonoid.me. please note that user account registration is open
<Kilos> you still up superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> when i do lsusb now that id is still as it was
<superfly> Kilos: you did everything 100% according to that tutorial?
<Kilos> didnt change it to the new id
<Kilos> yip i think so
<Kilos> but if i go cd /etc/  and then ls
<Kilos> i get the old modeswitch.conf still there
<Kilos> the old one is usb_modeswitch.conf
<Kilos> and there is a usb_modeswitch.d
<Kilos> and then the new one  usb-modeswitch-x225s.conf
<Kilos> i copied and pasted the info from the tutorial and removed the wind bits in 3 places
<superfly> Kilos: you did this too? sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/50-x225s.rules
<Kilos> yip. let me go check
<Kilos> yessir this is in there
<Kilos> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="1bbb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="f000", RUN+="/usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb-modeswitch-x225s.conf"
<Kilos> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="1bbb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0017", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1bbb product=0x0017"
<superfly> hrm
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not sure oom, I don't know much more than that - everything looks right to me
<Kilos> and i still not sure which port it goes in because i need to remove the sim card to use fone every time
<Kilos> i see the modem is an alcatel i will see if there is any info on their site
<superfly> Kilos: in a terminal, type in "tail -f /var/log/syslog", press enter a few times to make some blank lines, and then plug the modem in. when the output dies down again, copy and pastebin it so that I can see it
<Kilos> ty very much for your help
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i dont want to keep you up superfly 
<Kilos> will take a while
<superfly> I'm busy with a few other things
<Kilos> ok ty i will try hurry
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> here it is superfly 
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598031/
<Kilos> maybe its still looking for STC the service provider, but i dunno where to see that
<superfly> Kilos: you don't have your sim card in the modem
<Kilos> i did but i will try again
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Oh, it's still doing that "Network PIN required" thing - I don't think you'll get past that... I have to go to bed now, good night
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20hkc9kUd
<Kilos> saving that here for next contact
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-24
<hamub1> hello guys, wats the subject today
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nlsthzn-work> Hey Uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn-work hows ya
<nlsthzn-work> I am ok... first day of week but been working for 4 already :p
<Kilos> ah ok
<afrodeity> cable, I need more cable
<afrodeity> cable better than wifi
<nlsthzn-work> not when you don't have enough :p
 * rverrips_ waves 'hi' to all
 * nlsthzn-work waves good bye
<plustwo_> hi all
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> hi
<nuvolari> o/
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hey.... I see your on #diasporg...
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: affirmative
<nuvolari> hmm, in quassel.
<nlsthzn> in quassel?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: quassel IRC client?
<nlsthzn> you are using quassel for diasp.org?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: no. I'm just idling on IRC using quassel
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-16
<sakhi> Morning
<Banlam> good morning
<Symmetria> hohum
<Symmetria> sup
<Banlam> nice day in EL?
<Banlam> sigh, power failure...
<Kerbero> when we have a power failure we just all go home
<Kerbero> even though the upses can do 45mins
<Kerbero> but the network is not on any backup power
<Banlam> yeah
<Banlam> but i'm already at home
<Banlam> cellhpone and laptop can do several hours
<Kerbero> watch series then
<Banlam> and I have two laptops here...
<Banlam> or I can actually do some work :P
<inetpro> good morning 
<bakuman> morning
<maiatoday> hey Kerbero, I managed to sort out the optimus enabled laptop so I can choose which graphics card to use using bumblebee :) It wasn't all that hard, I guess they have updated the code a bit
<Kerbero> o cool
<Kerbero> glad it worked for you
<Kerbero> do you have a hdmi output, and have you tried using that with bumblebee?
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> for those that dont read list mails we have our monthly meeting tonight at 1930
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> vegadering vanaand ne
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos ... yup, saw the mail... I suspect I will be in bed by then
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> not sure whether I'll make it
<Kilos> lol nlsthzn that message was aimed at others not you
<inetpro> this monday has been way to rough
<Kilos> so you gonna sleep inetpro ?
<nlsthzn> :( so I'm not invited 
<inetpro> Kilos: and it's all corrie206's fault
<Kilos> no nlsthzn you are always welcome
<Kilos> what did corrie do inetpro ?
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> or not do
<Kilos> you should just tweet him that its time he attended a meet again
<inetpro> Kilos: 6:55 AM @corrie206 *pokes Monday with stick*
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Banlam> someone still has to explain to me who has ops on this channel, or why no one can change the topic
<inetpro> Banlam: drubin can
<Kilos> its controlled by superfly methinks Banlam 
<inetpro> and perhaps even superfly
<Kilos> oh only drubin?
<inetpro> and others
<Banlam> drubin doesn't have ops though
<inetpro> Banlam: he can get it whenever he wants
<Banlam> and why would neither have htem changed the topic in excess of 8 months
<Banlam> inetpro, ok
<inetpro> oh and Superhuman IIRC
<Kilos> hehe i remember i once messed it up by accident
<Kilos> still dunno how
<Kilos> trying to copy paste something i think it was
<inetpro> Kilos: are you sure it was in this channel?
<inetpro> I think cocooncrash also can has ops
<Kilos> ya they moaned at me and drubin fixed it
<inetpro> and morgs
<inetpro> and highvoltage
<Kilos> only when we get bad peeps here the ops appear
<Banlam> -ChanServ- Founder    : highvoltage
<Banlam> :O
<morgs> inetpro: you're welcome
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> haha
<Kilos> inetpro, that means you will attend tonight hey
<Kilos> no excuses accepted
<morgs> ChanServ can give ops to people previously set up - i.e. they can ask ChanServ to op them or others
<inetpro> what time is the meeting?
<Kilos> 1930
<Banlam> ah
* inetpro changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: IRC meeting 16 April 19:30 SAST || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za ||Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com or codepad.org
<inetpro> thanks morgs
<Banlam> \o/
<Kilos> hi MeepZA 
 * Superhuman hasn't got ops in #ubuntu-za
<MeepZA> hi kilos
<MeepZA> I'm probably just going to idle until the meeting this evening
<Kilos> lo Superhuman you still going strong?
<MeepZA> might be a bit late for it
<Superhuman> Kilos: always!
<Kilos> bit late is better than not attending
<MeepZA> adn this one is important with the release coming soon
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> does lubuntu also come via canonical guys?
<MeepZA> where is the agenda for tonight's meeting?
<Kilos> whew the monkey mailed it
<tumbleweed> Kilos: no, primarily community-driven
<MeepZA> must have got lost in my email filters
<Kilos> oh my. ty tumbleweed 
<MeepZA> so according to this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Ltd. they still support it, or at least it looks like they do
<MeepZA> I know recently they dropped support for Kubuntu
<tumbleweed> MeepZA: canonical only supports packages in main
<tumbleweed> the Ubuntu desktop CD / DVD only contains packages from main
<tumbleweed> the other CDs / DVDs contain packages from main and universe
<tumbleweed> mind you, you pay them enough, and they'll support anything
<MeepZA> so I would upgrade my desktop to precise now, except I don't want to download all the new packages from home
<MeepZA> but playing around on my laptop I'm happy with it at the moment
<tumbleweed> at the price-per-gig these days, dist-upgrades aren't that expensive. Probably about the same as two pints of beer
<MeepZA> would it be reasonable to lug my desktop to TSL for the release party?
<Symmetria> evening all
<Symmetria> or afternoon
<Symmetria> ;p lol Im losing track of timezones
<MeepZA> hi Symmetria
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> see you at the meeting guys. keep well
<Symmetria> heh Im involved in the most insane project at the moment
<Symmetria> we're trying to build a network overlay to create infrastructure for a multi-country opera 
<Symmetria> with performers in 3 countries at the same time and the music specifically composed to handle latency and delay 
<Symmetria> over absolutely sick amounts of bandwidth
<MeepZA> sounds interesting
<Symmetria> heh, 2 gigabit / second simplex streams 
<Symmetria> between .za and london, .za and brazil, .za and the UK and the UK and brazil
<MeepZA> what's the highest latency you are expecting?
<Symmetria> about 500ms 
<Symmetria> we're deliberately running raw video and audio with zero compression to remove any encode/decode delay on the streams
<Symmetria> and will then ramp the packet sizes up and use jumbo frames to try and optimize the streams
<Symmetria> as well as using segmented lightwave frequencies from the US down to brazil to segment the traffic and protect it better there (where there is less capacity, everywhere else there is plenty of capacity to use shared circuits)
<MeepZA> surely some compression would help?
<Symmetria> meepza *shake* compression reduces the bandwidth we need, but there is a far higher degree of latency introduced in the encode/decode process than what we'd deal with without it
<Symmetria> real time compression of video and audio at those rates introduces a lot of latency
<Symmetria> (as much as 2 to 3 seconds)
<Symmetria> so we're just gonna chew bandwidth instead
<tumbleweed> there are much lower latency compression options
<tumbleweed> and uncompressed video at any non-minute frame size is truly gigantic
<Symmetria> tumbleweed yeah, thats why we're talking about 2gigabit simplex streams
<tumbleweed> that's still very limiting on your frame size
<Symmetria> we're already tested the latency introduced on a number of codecs at half a gigabit, it definately works better uncompressed :) 
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos, psydroid zeref Meep 
<kbmonkey> btw our agend page is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/406/detail/
<Kilos> hiya superfly kbmonkey psydroid zeref Meep 
<kbmonkey> brb 4 mins...
<Kilos> was thinking of reminding you to add that in the mail reminder kbmonkey for those that wanna catch up
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos and everybody
<Kilos> Meep, what happened your ZA fell off
<Kilos> hey drussell hows things
<drussell> Kilos: good thanks, you?
<Kilos> good ty
 * maiatoday hopes this meeting will be quick because WoW runs so well on my new ubuntu install 
<Kilos> hehe whats WOW maiatoday 
<Banlam> world of warcraft..
<maiatoday> World of Warcraft
<Kilos> ah
<Banlam> clearly kilos doesn't have friends who play/played it :)
<Kilos> nope Banlam but i love war games like AOE and red alert
<Banlam> nice
<Kilos> pc wont do new games
<Banlam> :(
<Banlam> i played AoE2 again last year :)
<Banlam> just as fun as when I first played it
<Kilos> i enjoy it but not worth running windows just for that
<Banlam> lol
<Banlam> wine
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey Kilos Banlam drussel maiatoday
<Kilos> and runs bad on wine
<Banlam> hey psydroid 
<Kilos> hi octoquad 
<Banlam> AoE2 was ok
<Banlam> colours were a bit funky :P
<psydroid> I ran it in vmware last year :)
<octoquad> hey Kilos :)
<octoquad> hello all
<Kilos> i have AOE3 as well but crys for a better graphics card
<Kilos> hi Lionthinker 
<Banlam> yup
<Lionthinker> howzit guys
<Banlam> also gave it a skip cause of computer at the time
<Kilos> *cries
<Banlam> I should get it now that I have an upgrade
<Kilos> whew 
<Lionthinker> Kilos, whats up
<maiatoday> I get similar framerates to the windows install on the same machine
<Kilos> Lionthinker, almost meeting time
<Banlam> maia, but you're running an i5 or something?
<Banlam> on a 7 year old game :)
<kbmonkey> hi Banlam, maiatoday and Lionthinker. and octoquad 
<Banlam> although i acknowledge there have obviously been updates
<Lionthinker> so this is before meet chat
<Kilos> yip
<octoquad> hey kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> does anybody have agenda items to add before we begin?
<Lionthinker> could we run through the agenda as it is?
<kbmonkey> yes
<kbmonkey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/406/detail/
<kbmonkey> we have: * review previous minutes
<kbmonkey> that is all :p
<maiatoday> no and the release parties?
<Banlam> so maia's wish for a quick meeting...
<maiatoday> no pressure, we discuss what we need to
<Lionthinker> launch party and promotion idea
<kbmonkey> it doeit does cover the essentials, ill re-add them to todays...
<Kilos> lol games can be paused a bit
<Kilos> Kirill_Rus, you here?
<Kilos> hi confluency you sitting in tonight?
<Lionthinker> so how does this thing work
<Lionthinker> I imagine we can't stick our hands up when wanting to talk...
<Kilos> Lionthinker, which thing?
<maiatoday> this is your first meeting, Lionthinker
<Kilos> no you talk
<maiatoday> I think kbmonkey will chair
<maiatoday> you can talk when you want but we try to stay on the topic
<Lionthinker> maiatoday, thats kind of what of was wondering
<maiatoday> Maaz will take minutes
<kbmonkey> okay I added items from the last  minutes... lets get a crackin 
<maiatoday> we throw virtual rotten tomatoes at people who go ot wildly :P
<Kilos> kbmonkey, setup maaz
<kbmonkey> yey for maiatoday our tomatoe thrower :]
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Yessir
<Banlam> maaz, I am Gareth Cawood
<Maaz> Banlam: Done
<Lionthinker> hehe
<Meep> hi, I am back
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<kbmonkey> tell Maaz who you are: Maaz I am <your name>
<maiatoday> Lionthinker: introduce yourself to Maaz 
<octoquad> Maaz, I am Bruce Pieterse
<Maaz> octoquad: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Righto
<MeepZA> Maaz I am Henk Joubert
<Maaz> MeepZA: Yessir
<Lionthinker> Maaz, I'm Leon Marincowitz
<Maaz> Lionthinker: Huh?
<Kilos> lol i am
<christiaan_> I am Christiaan Diedericks
<Kilos> not i'm
<Kilos> hi christiaan_ 
<Lionthinker> nice to meet you all
<Kilos> Lionthinker, log in again please
<Lionthinker> sidenote [I hope this doesn't follow to much like an AA meeting]
<Kilos> wb MeepZA 
<maiatoday> Maaz is very picky and prone to syntax, you have to talk to her otherwise she doesn't listn
<Banlam> christiaan_, , you must tell maaz you're talking to him
<Lionthinker> Kilos, 
<Lionthinker> how do I do that
<kbmonkey> you start with "Maaz, I am <your name>"
<maiatoday> oops
<kbmonkey> oh dear
<Kilos> you type in maaz i am name
<Kilos> Lionthinker, wb
<kbmonkey> welcome back!
<Lionthinker> am i here
<Kilos> Lionthinker, you start with "Maaz, I am <your name>"
<Kilos> no quote ggodies
<Kilos> goodies
<maiatoday> welcome all new people see Kilos' instruction ^^ and introduce yourselves
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<Kilos> nice to see new faces hey?
<kbmonkey> good evening superfly 
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<kbmonkey> it's okay, you new folks will get it :D
<kbmonkey> Welcome everyone thanks for joining us!
<octoquad> :)
<kbmonkey> contrary to what Lionthinker asked, no it wont follow like an AA meeting :p
 * maiatoday takes a sip of cider
<kbmonkey> the agenda is online at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/406/detail/
<Kilos> hehe
 * kbmonkey jeaulous pout at maiatoday 
<Kilos> jealous
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<Banlam> what exactly was discussed with regards to ubuntu hours?
 * maiatoday throws a fresh tomato at Kilos and kbmonkey which transforms into a cider on landing
<kbmonkey> Ordering Ubuntu CD's review: let me check the archives...
<Banlam> just getting more going?
<maiatoday> I ordered the ubuntu cds
<Kilos> heee hee ty maiatoday 
<maiatoday> drubin made me admin type person so I filled in the form, I will follow up again to make sure they are on their way
<kbmonkey> yes you did, thanks maiatoday! just a formality. I'll leave it off this agenda so no recap next time until they arrive
 * kbmonkey cheers Kilos + Maaz 
<kbmonkey> + maiatoday 
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> logheim
<Kilos> our jerry isnt here to check spelling
<kbmonkey> okay our review is pretty short this month, I moved those into our agenda...
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<maiatoday> we had an ubuntu hour in stellenbosch, so we'll have another after the release parties again
<kbmonkey> Maaz, Ubuntu Hours
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Ubuntu Hours
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu Hours
<kbmonkey> okay that is good to hear
<maiatoday> Also I am thinking of having a sortof post release party ubuntu hour after the release party so that the people who can't make it can meet
<kbmonkey> for the new folks, an Ubuntu Hour is when you meet somewhere in the spirit of Ubuntu
<MeepZA> I should probably organise one post release party as well
<kbmonkey> If you like to know more about what UH is, and how to have one, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<maiatoday> MeepZA: lots of stellenbosch people will be away for the release party because of the long weekend so an informal  meet after will be good
<kbmonkey> Kilos, we can have an ubuntu hour on irc, yes? ;)
<MeepZA> maiatoday I realised a lot of people will be away, but for those whoa re here having it on a public holiday makes sense
<Kilos> ya
<maiatoday> no problem MeepZA we will just meet again, I am glad you are organising
<kbmonkey> yes thanks MeepZA 
<kbmonkey> any questions...?
<kbmonkey> Promise maia won't throw any more tomatoes ;P
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> kay
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Precise Pangolin release parties (26 April 2012)
<Maaz> Current Topic: Precise Pangolin release parties (26 April 2012)
<kbmonkey> there is quite a chat on the email list about this
<maiatoday> MeepZA: I couldn't get tickets for AfrikaBurn so I'll def make the release party, is there anything that needs to be done
<MeepZA> not really
<Banlam> where are there parties organised for?
<MeepZA> I'm even organising a pangolin cake
<kbmonkey> cake! wow!
<maiatoday> yay for for cake
<MeepZA> tsl, UCT, cape town
<MeepZA> and there was talk on the list about pretoria
<kbmonkey> you can see the email chatter at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2012-April/thread.html
<Banlam> ty
<kbmonkey> but best to join the email list so you don't miss anything ;)
<Banlam> yup
<kbmonkey> Ill contact the dbn lug too and see what they think
<MeepZA> maiatoday have you blogged about it?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, didnt yourself magespawn and nuvolari also say you gonna have a durbs one
<kbmonkey> yes!
<maiatoday> nope not yet, sorry
<maiatoday> Maaz action maiatoday to blog about release parties
<Maaz> maiatoday: Huh?
<maiatoday> bleargh
<maiatoday> botsyntax
<kbmonkey> isit not, um.. 
<kbmonkey> agreed?
<maiatoday> Maaz agreed maiatoday to blog about release
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday to blog about release
<kbmonkey> idea
<maiatoday> MeepZA: do you need more demo stuff
<MeepZA> also I'm planning to use the facebook event to judge numbers, should I be worried about more people attending? (for cake purposes)
<kbmonkey> first come, first cake, is a good motivator
<maiatoday> don't worry, the cake regulates itself, we just make smaller slices if there are too many
<Kilos> cut the cake late and size slices accordingly
<kbmonkey> the fourth law of cakes
<maiatoday> it will be gone by the end of the day
<MeepZA> maiatoday so I've installed a few games on my laptop, might bring my desktop to show off things though
<maiatoday> ok
<MeepZA> any reccomendations would be appreciated, but we can chat about that later I'm sure
<maiatoday> anybody else wanna demo something at the release party? open invitatino
<MeepZA> do you wine WoW? ,aybe we should pick a few windows games that work well with it
<MeepZA> maybe*
<maiatoday> yeah I wine WoW
<amanica> I spoke to Nico Michael a while ago, as noted in on the mailinglist: AFAIK the Pretoria release party will be Saturday morning the 5th of May.
<maiatoday> yay amanica
<MeepZA> I have heard people get better fps in wine than in windows with some games
<maiatoday> good news
<kbmonkey> thanks for the info amanica 
<maiatoday> amanica: do you guys need help putting things on the loco website and if you mail me the detail, I'll put it in the blog post too
<maiatoday> also if you are going remember to take a photo or too
<maiatoday> s/too/two/
<amanica> miatoday: no problem, I think if I see Nico tomorrow, we should send out a more coherent mail
<MeepZA> would it be a good idea to pick up a stack of DVD's or some flash drives for the release party?
<amanica> and update the website
<kbmonkey> we have a bunch of blogs feeding through http://ubuntu-za.org <-- our ZA portal
<kbmonkey> so pictures and news we post will collect there
<maiatoday> also my blog (and some other peoples) goes through to the ubuntu planet
<maiatoday> I don't think the official cds will be here in time MeepZA
<amanica> (I'm on the planet too, so my 1 in 2 years ubuntu post should appear :)
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> no I doubt we'll have any official CD's by then, but we can still parte
<MeepZA> I was referring to blanks we could burn on the toaster
<maiatoday> yeah that's a good idea MeepZA
<MeepZA> or flash drives, been meaning to pick up a new one anyway
<MeepZA> and the install goes faster that way
<amanica> yeah I think it is good to bring some cd's/dvds along, last time we had people run around to buy some, so you can even make a profit :)
<kbmonkey> remember, you can also have install fests!
<maiatoday> I still have some stickers I'll bring those
<MeepZA> profiteering off ubuntu would make me feel dirty
<MeepZA> yay stickers :D
<amanica> any chance of sending us some stickers?
 * kbmonkey *nods*
<superfly> MeepZA: there's a difference between profiting and profiteering :-P
<amanica> I can sponsor some?!
<maiatoday> amanica: mail me and I'll try to get some to you,
<amanica> sweet
<maiatoday> I should make up a new batch again some time
<amanica> stickers are very popular, and free advertising
<kbmonkey> our agenda items are done, anybody like to discuss anything else?
<MeepZA> I recognise a friend's car because he put a "linux inside" sticker on it
<maiatoday> amanica it's pretty easy to get stickers made, there are resources online so you could also make up a batch if you want
<kbmonkey> ^ +100 internets
<amanica> maiatoday, interesting :) I can look into it
<kbmonkey> Thanks all for joining. Remember IRC is open 24/7 so you don't have to exit now that we have done here ;)
<kbmonkey> hang around, and catch some more tomatoes. 
<Kilos> modern printers should print them fine. just to use the correct paper
<octoquad> Have any of you heard of Dead Drops? Imagine having this setup around the city with the latest Ubuntu installation -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwohadcUv4A&feature=youtube_gdata Just an idea, but might not work
<maiatoday> quick poll: what kind of stickers should I make up next,1) those silver small  powered by ubuntu stickers 2) more of those domed gooey ones 3) something else 
<maiatoday> MeepZA: I get better framerates on my ubuntu WoW than on windows
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-04-16-17-36-51.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-04-16-17-36-51.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-04-16-17-36-51.html
<amanica> maiatoday: +1 for 1) and 2) from me
<maiatoday> but that's because some features are disabled for opengl
<kbmonkey> oh my, i got lagged and a bunch of messages flooded in at once :/
<Kilos> lol
<MeepZA> maiatoday do you have any graphical artefacts?
<maiatoday> ok amanica mail me and I can always send you the pdf file if you want to have stuff made locally
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you are the man on copying apt archives
<maiatoday> MeepZA: on my one box I do but on the new laptop I don't
<kbmonkey> have you used aptoncd? 
<Kilos> what about it kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> long ago
<maiatoday> the new laptop has intel integrated graphics and optimus enabled nvidia graphics 
<Kilos> rsync works well
<kbmonkey> Ill have a looksy at that too
<kbmonkey> fan of rsync
<maiatoday> so I have to run bumblebee  and run WoW explicitly on the nvidia card
<Kilos> ah that bumblebee again
<kbmonkey> you people and your wow. what happened to quake? ;D
<MeepZA> maiatoday are you using the nv driver or the proprietry one?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I saw a bumblebee in the garden today.
<Kilos> hehe
<MeepZA> kbmonkey oepnarena :)
<maiatoday> I am using the bumblebee version of the nvidia driver MeepZA
<kbmonkey> It was zooming around the aubergines
<Kilos> bumblebee gave langjan big probs
<kbmonkey> I've heard of this openarena MeepZA. is that online?
<MeepZA> not sure, played it in class few times on the lan though
<kbmonkey> I meant more like Quake I he he
<afrodeity> hi peeps
<maiatoday> First person shooters make me seasick
<Kilos> hi afrodeity 
<afrodeity> hello kilos
<MeepZA> we could probably get a game going in TSL, though teeworlds is more popular with the students
<Banlam> teeworlds \o/
<Banlam> haven't played that in ages
<maiatoday> cool lets play teeworlds at the release party
<afrodeity> cable freedom coming soon
<maiatoday> I've never played it :D
<MeepZA> meh, I'm so over teeworlds, but sure
<Banlam> kinda similar to baboviolent
<MeepZA> anyone a fan of RTS games that has yet to try spring?
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> oh hi
<nuvolari> did I miss anything?
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> everything
<MeepZA> nuvolari long time no see
<nuvolari> maiatoday, kbmonkey, MeepZA 
 * nuvolari tips hat
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, o/
<maiatoday> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> nuvolari, you are organizing the ubuntu hour in pta
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> you missed the best parts!
<Kilos> durbs
<nuvolari> *sigh* I always miss the good stuffs :(
<maiatoday> spring looks interesting MeepZA
<kbmonkey> is okay, we saved you some biscuits
<afrodeity> anyone using gnome?
<nuvolari> \o/
<kbmonkey> Maaz, rusks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: rusks are dunkable hard biscuits
<Kilos> kbmonkey, is the meet over/
<nuvolari> thanks kbmonkey 
<maiatoday> I saved you a tomato but I won't throw it at you
<nuvolari> afrodeity: me
<MeepZA> afrodeity I am using gnome 2 and 3
<afrodeity> gnome 3 rocks
<kbmonkey> ^ when thrown the magic tomatoes turn into a refreshing beverage
<nuvolari> ++
<MeepZA> I like the new gnome,. but it doesn't work properly with my multi monitor setp
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos, it has ended
<Kilos> wb Lionthinker 
<kbmonkey> hang on Ill find the links...
<maiatoday> haha kbmonkey maybe it's when caught the magic tomato turns into beverage of your choice
<Kilos> then we can have coffee yay
<Lionthinker> Hi my name is Leon Marincowitz, and I have a very bad 3g connection
<Lionthinker> apologies
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-04-16-17-36-51.txt
<nuvolari> MeepZA: long time no see... who are you? :P sorry for my insensitivity
<afrodeity> when we getting 4G
<Kilos> Lionthinker, you missed out sorry
<Kilos> meet closed
<kbmonkey> wb Lionthinker 
<superfly> MeepZA: sorry, when's the release party?
<MeepZA> nuvolari probably used a different nick on a different irc net
<Kilos> 3g can be a big headache
<afrodeity> especially the damn modems
<maiatoday> don't worry Lionthinker you can see the chatter in the minutes
<MeepZA> superfly the 27th
<kbmonkey> ah 3G sucks sometimes 
<Lionthinker> afrodeity, not soon enough
<superfly> Right. The friday, which is a holiday. I should be able to make it.
<nuvolari> MeepZA: I'm only on 1 irc nets :P
<afrodeity> Telkom, the only Home Cable Co are refusing to migrate my line
<afrodeity> so I guess its mesh networks as backup
<Lionthinker> damn
<Lionthinker> so where do I get a cheap but more powerful modem ideally 21 mbs
<maiatoday> Well I'm gonna go play now, MeepZA shout if you need me to do anything
<MeepZA> so finally got telkom to install my line the same month my 3G prepaid deal ended
<Kilos> whew you dont want much
<maiatoday> bye all
<afrodeity> I moved house and it took them 22 days to move the line
<afrodeity> by Maia
<Lionthinker> stupid question, but when I scrowl up I only see the last conversation I was part of, where do I catch up with that which i missed?
<afrodeity> now they refusing to migrate the line from MWEB to WEB africa
<afrodeity> check the logs
<Kilos> Lionthinker, there is a way to read logs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Lionthinker> Kilos, do tell
<afrodeity> maaz: google irc logs
<Maaz> afrodeity: "IRC logs" http://krijnhoetmer.nl/irc-logs/ :: "IRC Logs Archive" http://www.irclog.org/ :: "Ubuntu IRC Logs" http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ :: "QDB: Quote Database Home" http://www.bash.org/ :: "irclogger – Freenode IRC logs" http://www.irclogger.com/ :: "Django IRC logs" http://django-irc-logs.com/ :: "WordPress IRC Logs" https://irclogs.wordpress.org/ :: "IRC logs - Planet RDF" http://chatlogs.planetrdf.com/swig/
<Kilos> ask the clever guys how
<Lionthinker> ah that must be maaz
<Kilos> superfly, how do we read these logs please
<Lionthinker> Kilos, so what does that make you and I?
<Kilos> lol im an appy geek
<Banlam> by default you can't just read logs unless you were in a channel when the conversation took place
<Banlam> maaz might keep logs
<Banlam> or the server
<Banlam> which I'm not sure of
<Banlam> but you can view the meeting logs
<Banlam> as those are recorded
<Kilos> we got a log bot havent we
<Kilos> Owkkuri, help with logs from here please
<Banlam> maaz, help
<Maaz> Banlam: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Banlam> maaz help with logs
<Maaz> Banlam: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Banlam> maaz what can you do
<superfly> Just read the HTML logs that Maaz told everyone about at the end of the meeting
<Maaz> Banlam: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> ubuntulog is our logbot methinks
<Lionthinker> Maaz, you crack me up, now I need coffee
<Maaz> Lionthinker: *blink*
<Kilos> but dunno how to find them
<afrodeity> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<afrodeity> i think
<Banlam> looks like it
<Lionthinker> afrodeity, yeh I clicked there and it came up, you must have drunk the coolade
<Banlam> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/16/%23ubuntu-za.html
<afrodeity> think I'm going to make a batch of raspberry
<superfly> IRC does not keep logs
<superfly> people keep logs of IRC
<Banlam> in mother russia, irc logs you
<Kilos> lol
<afrodeity> in sa that would the dept of information
<MeepZA> in soviet russia irc logs keep you
<Kilos> kbmonkey, thanks for chairing
<Lionthinker> in south africa, that would soon be classified, just like mother russia
<afrodeity> R2k
<Kilos> maia left before one could say ty and night
 * MeepZA wanders off to get some russian holy water
<Kilos> naughty girl
<MeepZA> maia wanted to raid!
 * afrodeity off to the fridge 
<Kilos> WOW is her favourite drug now
<Lionthinker> how is that star thing done?
<MeepZA> I'm glad I got over that part of my youth
<Banlam> lion thinker, type /me before your message
<Kilos>  you type /me messgae
<Kilos> hehe im too slow
<Banlam> :)
<Kilos> MeepZA, youth?
<Kilos> are you like 30
<Lionthinker> me going crazy on this loco
 * Lionthinker going loco
<Kilos> forward slash first
<Lionthinker> Banlam, thanks
<Kilos>     /me
<Banlam> np
<Kilos> sjoe
<Lionthinker> Kilos, say that again
<Kilos> you type in /me and your message
<Kilos> but you did it man
 * Kilos scratches head
<Banlam> sjoe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek sukkel party keer met my volkie
<Kilos> kbmonkey, where you went??
<Banlam> jou volkie?
<Kilos> my peeps
<Banlam> :P
<Kilos> my buddies
<Kilos> friends
<Kilos> the irc guys and gals
<Banlam> i think we git the point :P
<Banlam> that's a cute term for them/us
<Kilos> ha ha
<MeepZA> Kilos I played a lot of wow during high school
 * Kilos sighs there werent pcs in my highschool days
<Banlam> :O
<MeepZA> I'm only 21, so not over my youth, just the wow part of it
<Kilos> i think nassa was still using blackboards
 * Banlam has had computers around him for as long as he can remember
<Kilos> hmm short memory
<Banlam> lol
<MeepZA> I have a terrible memmory
<Kilos> wait till you must try member back 40 years to when you were 20
<MeepZA> I am afraid of that day
<Banlam> outoppie :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ballie
 * Banlam has 37 years till that day
<Kilos> wow thats nice my son is 36 i think
<Banlam> no grandkids yet?
<Kilos> na 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> my sis has 2 of 11
<Lionthinker> okay so random question: U1 doesn't need proxy settings on U. On windows on a proxy network I can't get U1 to work
<nuvolari> o/ 'night everyone
<nuvolari> nag oom Kilos  :)
<Kilos> nag nuvolari lekker slaap seun
<nuvolari> dankie! oom ook
<MeepZA> gnight people, I'm off as well
<Banlam> gnight
<Kilos> night MeepZA ty for attending meet
<Banlam> Lionthinker, what is U1?
<Owkkuri> you rang Kilos?
<Kilos> aw sorry Owkkuri wanted to find out how to read backlogs
<Owkkuri> did you come right?
<Kilos> it was for lionthinker Owkkuri 
<Kilos> his 3g disconnected him through the meet
<Owkkuri> oh ok
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> Banlam: UbuntuOne
<Banlam> ohh
<Banlam> I haven't used it at all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Banlam> gnight
<zeref> hmmmmm
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-17
<RootChaos> o/
<zeref> \o/
 * nuvolari crawls home
<nuvolari> retreat! retreat! we lost the battle
<Banlam> bad day at work
<Banlam> ?
<Kilos> lo superfly and other
<Kilos> all good here?
<superfly> hi Kilos, alles goed hier
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> hi psydroid wb
<Kilos> not good coming online so late , i miss neelsie
<psydroid> ty Kilos
<Kilos> have a good evening guys. see you tomorrow night
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> helloo
<Banlam> o/
<kbmonkey> I got my graphics card in 11.04 up, with unity on.
<kbmonkey> I'm undecided about it
<kbmonkey> still loving Openbox too much XD
<Banlam> you're unsure about unity?
<kbmonkey> yes
<Banlam> well while we're all being honest
<Banlam> i haven't installed anythign since 10.04
<Banlam> ...
<Banlam> :/
<kbmonkey> lol
<Banlam> it works :)
<kbmonkey> i'm kinda stuck in tiling WM's :p
<nuvolari> Banlam: ya, bad past 2 weeks
 * nuvolari longs for using xmonad again
<nuvolari> *sigh*
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ^^
<nuvolari> but for now I'll stick with gnome shell
<nuvolari> for some reason my boss started hating my CLI-usage all of a sudden
<nuvolari> really urinating on my development passion
<Tonberry>  that is rather unproductive
<nuvolari> probably jealous of my vim skills, or just my CLI skills in general :P
<nuvolari> not that it's great
<nuvolari> I won't state the obvious *cough*
<kbmonkey> awe that sounds terrible nuvolari :( discrimination!
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> I got a job offer nuvolari, back in durbs
<kbmonkey> mulling over it
<kbmonkey> only catch: c#. ill have to back to windows dev. something I kinda never wanted to do again
<kbmonkey> but in the end, I may take one for the foss team
<kbmonkey> and lose my soul
<kbmonkey> on the plus, my experience allows me to charge contract rates
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: if you can get a reason to sell your soul to M$, go for it :P On the other hand, non-ms places can change their colours :-/
<nuvolari> I'm starting to feel my tolorance wearing down 
<nuvolari> *tolerance ?
<kbmonkey> i beared it for about 8 years. I have to think hard and quick about this ;P
<kbmonkey> but kzn is notoriously bad for non-ms job offers...
<kbmonkey> you are pretty lucky man!
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: if you want to java, we'll have a spot :P
<nuvolari> *to do
<kbmonkey> I wouldn't mind Java :) I haven't done it in ages though! mobile apps?
<nuvolari> unfortunately not :-/ JEE
<nuvolari> Spring, JPA, EJB3.1
<kbmonkey> the last time I did Java was in Redhat 6 *laughs*
<nuvolari> sheesh, I believe things changed radically
<kbmonkey> yes I'm sure the process has improved since then! ;)
<kbmonkey> debuggin was a nightmare then, now Im confident its fine
<nuvolari> the learning curve excludes a lot of XML config now :D
<kbmonkey> looking at JEE info now... thanks!
<nuvolari> cool
<nuvolari> have a look at the JEE 6 tutorial
<kbmonkey> will do :D
<nuvolari> ok, I'm off
<kbmonkey> sleep well!
<nuvolari> thanks! you too :>\
<nuvolari> * :>
<superfly> I made my KDE look like Unity this evening... http://imgur.com/8xSHQ
<kbmonkey> nice superfly!
<superfly> *shrug* took all of 2 minutes to do
<nuvolari> superfly: you're wasting too much precious pixels :P
<kbmonkey> KDE4?
<superfly> nuvolari: I have plenty width
<superfly> kbmonkey: yup
<nuvolari> superfly: looks cool though :D
<nuvolari> ok, I'm off for real now
<kbmonkey> go before you get stuck, quick!
<kbmonkey> my current Openbox setup --> http://ompldr.org/vZGV3ZQ
<superfly> I like my pretty too much
<kbmonkey> it sure is pretty
<kbmonkey> i am a keyboard monkey after all ;P
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-18
<inetpro> superfly: why would you want to do that?
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<kbmonkey> goo mornings o/
<superfly> inetpro: just for kicks... to show all the naysayers that KDE doesn't need to look like anything
<inetpro> superfly: I hope you're not going to leave it like that
<superfly> dunno, seeing what it's like for the moment
<inetpro> the default one line is more than good enough for me 
<inetpro> tbh I don't think it will ever be he same as the Unity 
<inetpro> Unity really has something unique to it, which is nice
<inetpro> but for now I still prefer KDE
<magespawn> Good day all.
<kbmonkey> o/
<nlsthzn> o/
<kbmonkey> \o
<kbmonkey> wana see some really cook gadget nlsthzn ?
<kbmonkey> http://minipwner.com/
<kbmonkey> geekery!
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: Nice... the type of thing a scriptkiddie like me uses to go to jail
<nlsthzn> makes me think of the pineapple the peeps @ hak5 made
<kbmonkey> script kiddie? he he, nope. its for pen testing
<kbmonkey> contractors come into your business and does a security audit
<kbmonkey> big business
<kbmonkey> trueism is to protect yourself, you need to know everything about your system
<kbmonkey> *everything*
<nlsthzn> sounds paranoid
<kbmonkey> lol :]
<kbmonkey> not when businesses run their most sensitive information on windows machines ;)
<kbmonkey> off to do some java, have fun 
<Kerbero> i like to do blue mountain more
<nlsthzn> bye
<AlphaGuyy> Greetings :) irc'lings
<nlsthzn> o/
<AlphaGuyy> \O/
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> Hey everyone, I would like you to meet AlphaGuyy ... he is from Mars
<nlsthzn> :p just joking with you AlphaGuyy ... what can I help you with?
<AlphaGuyy> Where can one get latest ubuntu.iso disks? Cape town area?
<Kerbero> wifi networks
<nlsthzn> there are a number of people of the ZA LoCo in Cape Town... especially around Stellenbosch... perhaps one of them can send you a a disc... I am just not sure who exactly
<AlphaGuyy> Thanx.
<AlphaGuyy> Got someone.
<yousiry> Hey
<yousiry> do you guys like Die Antword?
<yousiry> I need some recommendation on som other cool SA music
<Kerbero> fokofpolisiekar
<Kerbero> die heuwels fantasties
<Kerbero> disselblom
<Kerbero> klopjag
<Kerbero> laurika rauch
<Kerbero> bles bridges
<Kerbero> ge korsten
<Kerbero> valient swart
<yousiry> thanks
<yousiry> will chekc them out
<yousiry> im listening to the first one fokofpolisiekar
<yousiry> sounds like punk rock
<yousiry> is it all punk rock?
<yousiry> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoN6XfyQsr4&amp;ob=av3e
<yousiry> this is cool
<yousiry> do you know these?
<Kerbero> no it is quite different genres
<Kerbero> "thou shalt not question steven fry"
<yousiry> stephen frey
<yousiry> you really shouldnt question him
<Kerbero> no
<yousiry> the beatles
<yousiry> just a band
<Kerbero> especially not his sexuality
<yousiry> led zeppelin
<yousiry> just a band
<yousiry> the clash
<yousiry> just a band
<Kerbero> so question, how is this ubuntu related?
<yousiry> its not i just needed some names of sa bands
<yousiry> and music
<Kerbero> hehe ok
<yousiry> I found the Ulysses of "why php sucks" post http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
<AlphaGuyy> Ubuntu question.
<AlphaGuyy> What's the minimum req. For unbunt 12
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> lo Kerbero[afk] Banlam 
<Kilos> hmmm--- buncha lurkers
<Kilos> hi AlphaGuyy 
<AlphaGuyy> Hey
<AlphaGuyy> Greetings
<Kilos> first time here AlphaGuyy 
<AlphaGuyy> Yes it is.
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<AlphaGuyy> Thank you.
<Kilos> are you an ubuntu user/
<Kilos> ?
<AlphaGuyy> Uhm. Yes.
<Kilos> yay
<AlphaGuyy> Decided to install a cd i had from way back.
<Kilos> lol how far back is that?
<AlphaGuyy> Managed to get internet working. Via dialup
<Kilos> ubuntu has advanced in leaps and bounds
<AlphaGuyy> 9.04
<AlphaGuyy> Yeah iv discovered that. Today.
<AlphaGuyy> Wich brought me here.
<Kilos> has it been wanting to upgrade all the time
<Kilos> do you need help?
<AlphaGuyy> So. Now . 9.04 no longer supported.
<Kilos> ya its outa date
<AlphaGuyy> I cant afford to download .is0
<Kilos> eish join the family
<Kilos> where are you?
<AlphaGuyy> Or the 5pounds 
<AlphaGuyy> Cape Town
<Kilos> there is a release party there soon and you can get the latest cd
<AlphaGuyy> Currently using jmirc and 1mb data 
<Kilos> free
<AlphaGuyy> Whereabout. I emailed 1 of the guys on the website.
<AlphaGuyy> 28th april to be released.
<Kilos> do you belong to our mailing list
<Kilos> there are lotsa guys in capetown
<AlphaGuyy> No. I registered on site tho
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> join our list
<AlphaGuyy> New to the whole linux scene been a while also.
<Kilos> there are also ubuntu hours around there quite often
<AlphaGuyy> How do i join.
<Kilos> just mail to that list and someone will give you the relevant info
<Kilos> or ask here
<AlphaGuyy> Thanx kilos
<Kilos> but mosta the guys are super busy so one has to be patient here
<Kilos> you are welcome
<AlphaGuyy> Yeah i've noticed.
<Kilos> are you still studying?
<AlphaGuyy> Nope.
<zeref> YawwwN
<AlphaGuyy> Never have.
<zeref> hi guys :-)
<Kilos> hey zeref 
<AlphaGuyy> Self taught.
<Kilos> ah i was gonna tell you you can get ubuntu cds at the varsities
<Kilos> freedom toasters at varsities burn ubuntu to cd for you
<Kilos> you just gotta get there with your blank cds
<AlphaGuyy> Kewl
<AlphaGuyy> Does the newer versions require any hardware upgrades tho?
<zeref> nope
<Kilos> the latest needs a good graphics card
<Kilos> what pc do you have
<AlphaGuyy> Plan to install on oldr pc
<Kilos> how old?
<AlphaGuyy> Old.
<Kilos> p4
<Kilos> older?
<AlphaGuyy> Compaq presario 6000series
<AlphaGuyy> Got dumpd by ownr. Salvaged it
<AlphaGuyy> Has onboard nvidia
<Kilos> i dont know pcs at all have to go by specs to see
<AlphaGuyy> Amd cpu. 1.8ghz
<Kilos> cpu speed?
<Kilos> thats fine
<AlphaGuyy> 512mb ram
<zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> more ram would be better
<zeref> its fine, you might not get full eye candy
<AlphaGuyy> Games run nice.
<AlphaGuyy> Manages to play c.o.d
<AlphaGuyy> With 9.04 i had effects on a lenovo laptop intel graphix. I cant remembr how i got compiz config n intel graphcs to work but it did..
<Kilos> inetpro, slaap jy al weer?
<inetpro> nee ek kyk na die weer
<Kilos> hahaha naand boetie
<inetpro> Kilos: hi :-)
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<inetpro> wie is die aanbieders van die weer prgram op RSG?
<Kilos> got some news for you magespawn 
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> Hi kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: huiswerk van my dogter 
<magespawn> Evening all
<inetpro> heh magespawn
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> inetpro, google is jou vriend
<inetpro> weet nie waar kom hulle aan sulke snaakse idees van huiswerk nie
<inetpro> altyd sulke onmoontlikke goed wat geen hond kan haar afmaak nie
<inetpro> google weet nie veel van afrikaans nie
<inetpro> en die woord weer is op ongeveer elke afrikaanse bladsy op die web
<Kilos> man google rsg
<Kilos> inetpro, http://www.rsg.co.za/
<inetpro> Kilos: dit help nie veel nie
<inetpro> ek was al daar 
<inetpro> te veel aanbieders op die lys 
<Kilos> se hulle niks van aanbieders nie
<Kilos> en hier  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Sonder_Grense
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<Kilos> of bel hulle
<inetpro> ai
<magespawn> What use a telephone? To call someone for information?
<magespawn> Do people still do that?
<Kilos> lol have you a better idea magespawn 
<inetpro> wie luister nog heeldag na rsg?
<magespawn> No but I am not sure how it works, what do you do? Do you need any special software?
<Kilos> maaz google email address for radio_sonder_grense
<Maaz> Kilos: "Radio Sonder Grense - 101.5 FM Johannesburg - Listen Online" http://tunein.com/radio/Radio-Sonder-Grense-1015-s6403/ :: "RSG - Dis die een! || Tuisblad" http://www.rsg.co.za/ :: "Radio Sonder Grense - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Sonder_Grense :: "Radio - RSG Radio Sonder Grense - LyngSat Address" http://www.lyngsat-address.com/or/RSG-Radio-Sonder-Grense.html :: "Radio Online RSG Radio Sonder 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> magespawn, to be able to fone
<Kilos> you can call friends via mxit on pidgin i think
<Kilos> and most peeps have fones still methinks
<inetpro> ag nee wat, die arme kind moet maar daai ene los
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> slegte pa
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> moet net invul 'stupid question'
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> gee hulle n youtube adres
<inetpro> wat is nou so leersaam oor die weer aanbieder?
<inetpro> wat maak dit saak wie dit is
<Kilos> ya dis eintlik dom ne
<Kilos> AlphaGuyy, pop in if you need help
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Maybe it is to show research skill
<Kilos> could be
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<AlphaGuyy> Night thanx
<magespawn> I am also off, night all.
<kbmonkey> helloo
<AlphaGuyy> Hi
<zeref> hmmm
<AlphaGuyy> Yo
<zeref> any U1 fundie here
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-19
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<plustwo> hi Kilos & others
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> o/
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> you well?
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<plustwo> Kilos: yep, never been this better. :)
<plustwo> how are you doing?
<Kilos> hehe that sounds good
<Kilos> ok ty 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> can one of you please look here and find me the email addy
<Kilos> http://www.tshwane.gov.za/Services/Electricity/Pages/default.aspx
<Kilos> i dont have data to browse
<superfly> Kilos: no e-mail address on there
<superfly> Kilos: you can try "customercare@tshwane.gov.za"
<Kilos> eish ty superfly . power cutting here daily up to 5 times a day
<Kilos> great ty superfly i will mail them and see if i can rock the boat a bit
<Kilos> that sounds like the one they just keep passing the buck till it gets to someone that has the energy to do something
<Kilos> bbl have a good day guys
<AlphaGuyy> Mornin
<zeref> YawwnN
<AlphaGuyy> Zzzzz
<Squirm> hello
 * Squirm prods nuvolari 
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos it seems to be happening in my area as well lately, so you're not the only one
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<zeref> hmmmmm
<inetpro> zeref: hmmmmm?
<Alphaguyy> ubuntu-za dead dead
 * nlsthzn lurks in the shadows
 * Alphaguyy aims his Pistol
<nlsthzn> :(
<Alphaguyy> come out
<nlsthzn> ... while you aim at me!?
<Alphaguyy> so we can see you
<Alphaguyy> it's quiet here compared to #ubuntu
<nlsthzn> it's nice
<Alphaguyy> it's very laid back
<Alphaguyy> typical Za
<nlsthzn> it can get hectic in here...
<Alphaguyy> yeah i guess so
 * Alphaguyy fires some shots
<superfly> Some of us have work to do during business hours...
<Kerbero> anybody experiencing problems with za.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Kerbero> seems like it is pointing to the wrong IP
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn and others
<Alphaguyy> hi
<Kilos> hi Alphaguyy howzit
<Alphaguyy> good u
<Kilos> good too ty
<Alphaguyy> :)
<Kilos> so you going to the varsity to get cds burned?
<Alphaguyy> wich one exactly
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> i think all of them
<Kilos> if not for the data use we could google them
<Alphaguyy> limited to irc
<Alphaguyy> il get it when its released
<Alphaguyy> 12.04
<Kilos> ya me to and some pidgin time
<Alphaguyy> fly like a pidgin cluck like a chikn
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> hi superfly , Kilos etc...
<Kilos> dont you know pidgin?
<Alphaguyy> i dont know how im connected tho 
<Alphaguyy> im using pidgin on 9.04
<Alphaguyy> connect via n73 usb n 45cents
<Kilos> i use xchat
<Kilos> whats a n73?
<Alphaguyy> 9.04 comes in handy for pc.s that dont wana boot up
<Alphaguyy> nokian mobile phone
<Kilos> ha ha ha yeah i fix all boot probs with ubntu
<Alphaguyy> watch hw i time out
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> my son also uses boot-repair in ubuntu to fix drives at his work
<Alphaguyy> boot repair?
<Kilos> its a tool in ubuntu
<Kilos> boot-repair
<Alphaguyy> hmm
<Alphaguyy> does it repair windows boot
<Kilos> it does mbr and boot sector
<Kilos> but there are ways with windows to repair mbr and boot sector from the cd as well
<Alphaguyy> hmm
<Kilos> with xp you boot to command prompt
<Alphaguyy> this guys pc has a virus i suspect coz once i log in loads settings and then nothing
<Kilos> then type in /fixmbr then /fixboot
<Alphaguyy> i usn live cd to browse the drive only for backup so i can do fresh install
<Kilos> they can be repaired normally
<Kilos> and run avast antivirus
<Kilos> half of what i hated with windows was all the formatting and new installs needed
<Kilos> only use ubuntu now
<Alphaguyy> yeah i know
<Alphaguyy> windows faults brings the dollars
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> looking at how much money red hat makes linux faults can do the same
<Alphaguyy> im off for now
<Alphaguyy> thanx kilos
<Kilos> cheers Alphaguyy 
<Kilos> all good there nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> aan hoy bek hou uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> *hou
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> ... and there in Za land?
<Kilos> dont forget moed hou
<Kilos> getting cold again
<Kilos> sdigh
<Kilos> sigh too
<nlsthzn> getting hot here :'(
<Kilos> wanna swop
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :) to be honest, if I have to be outside a lot in the coming months I would 
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> bbl
<nicom> hi
<nlsthzn> hi
<Kilos> lo superfly and others
<Kilos> hi nicom 
<Kilos> inetpro, dis sleg van hulle ne
<nicom> hi kilos
<Kilos> nlsthzn, why you up so late?
<nlsthzn> two guess uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> *guesses
<Kilos> work?
<nlsthzn> correct
<nlsthzn> night shift
<Kilos> eish
<nicom> I cant get in from xchat it bannes me every time
<Kilos> spose if you dont work you dont eat hey
<nicom> is there a secret to that?
<Kilos> nicom, what seems to be the prob
<Kilos> you have to set it up
<nicom> i am on web page 
<nicom> xchat no work
<Kilos> do you have xchat installed nicom ?
<nicom> how
<nicom> yes
<Kilos> you are on ubuntu hey?
<nicom> yes 12:04
<Kilos> ok lets do it step for step
<Kilos> i gotta open and look what to do
<Banlam> nicom, what is the exact message you get when you try connect?
<Kilos> ok. the first little window you open
<nicom> 1 min
<nicom> * Closing Link: iburst-41-213-52-59.iburst.co.za (*** Banned )
<nicom> ok
<Banlam> and that's when you try connect to the server
<Kilos> scroll to freenode
<Banlam> not to achannel?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> tick on freenode and then tick edit on the right
<nicom> * Connected. Now logging in... * *** Looking up your hostname... * *** Checking Ident * *** Found your hostname * *** No Ident response * You are banned from this server- Your host is an open proxy (HTTP CONNECT (Mikrotik-style) (8080)).  Email proxyscan@freenode.net when corrected. (2012/4/19 19.52) * Closing Link: iburst-41-213-52-59.iburst.co.za (*** Banned ) * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<Kilos> oh im running ahead sorry
<nicom> it starts automatically
<nicom> freenode is selected
<Kilos> you gotta make it open to that first window first
<nlsthzn> seems like a banned account
<Banlam> is this relavent: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14845/unable-to-connect-to-freenode-because-of-open-proxy
<Kilos> it mustnt start auto till you have it set up
<Kilos> ah could be Banlam 
<nicom> how do I unstart it
<Kilos> most likely need to tell it to go irc.freenode.net/8001
<nicom> ok what password do you use?
<Kilos> you need to uninstall and also remove the settings etc in home
<nicom> I got it to not start automatically
<Kilos> you register your nic and set password at irc
<Kilos> right
<nicom> now edit it
<Kilos> then tick freenode once
<Kilos> then edit
<Kilos> you too fast for me
<nicom> how register
<nicom> how register ? url ?
<Banlam> you have to be connected to the server
<Banlam> via an irc client
<Banlam> to register an account
<Banlam> but that's not necessary
<Banlam> did you have a look at that link I jsut posted?
<Banlam> that may be your problem
<Kilos> but you should get here with xchat before you even register
<nicom> connecting to freenode banns me
<Kilos> Banlam, is it a 12.04 prob you think?
<Banlam> err.. couldn't say
<nicom> connecting to freenode baned me
<Banlam> the post is from nov 2010...
<Banlam> so
<Kilos> dont just connect
<nicom> looking
<Kilos> what have you got in the channel box
<nicom> I am using miktotik
<nicom> I am using miktotik router
<Kilos> and untick the connect automatically tick box
<Kerbero> *mikrotik?\
<Banlam> nicom, what client are you currently using?
<nicom> done
<Banlam> nicom, can you open a terminal, and type the following "  rpm -q squid   " and tell me what output you get?
<nicom> xchat
<Banlam> nicom, no, what i mean is how are you chatting to us now, if you can't get xchat to connect to freenode?
<Kilos> in the top block do you see irc.freenode.net/8001
<nicom> The program 'rpm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install rpm
<Banlam> nicom, ok, nvrmdn
<nicom> i am using the web page form
<Banlam> nicom, ok
<nicom> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za
<Banlam> gtg, good luck, hope Kilos can help
<Kilos> toods Banlam 
<Kilos> ok nicom you got the first window open still/
<Kilos> ?
<nicom> did you need something special to work IRC?
<nicom> did you need something special to work IRC? settings , password
<Kilos> no xchat goes straight in if setup right
<Kilos> nope i came on here before i registered anything
<nicom> ok I may need to open port 8081
<nicom> ok I may need to open port 8081 in mikrotik
<Kilos> you can add the passwords later once you got this working
<nicom> but how did it respond to me?
<Kilos> i dunno what went wrong there. need a clever guy to figure that out
<nlsthzn> my two cents worth... it isn't a ports issue because the client is able to connect to the server... the error account banned needs some investigating and fixing... carry on...
<nicom> ok i will uninstall it and try again
<Kilos> dont forget to remove any xchat files in home
<Kilos> or it will keep doing the same thing
<Kilos> nlsthzn, im dom with the ports bit. do we use different ports?
<Kilos> mine shows 8001
<nlsthzn> it isn't a ports issue but I use 6667
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> nicom, what else do you see in the top servers for freenode block?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, what decides what port is used
<Kilos> for interests sake
<nlsthzn> well for me port 8001 isn't open (ISP blocked it I think)... but the IRC server decides what ports it will use... for freenode it is 8001 and 6667 AFAIK
<Kilos> it should be done automatically hey?
<nicom> I uninstalled it and its still there
<nlsthzn> did you guys check the link that Banlam_ posted earlier?
<nicom> I get the option to install but its there
<Kilos> nicom, did you remove the xchat folder in home?
<Kilos> nicom, do you have aptitude installed?
<nicom> now its removing
<nicom> aptitude ?
<Kilos> like apt-get but better
<nlsthzn> not
<nicom> dont know doe ubuntu come with it
<nlsthzn> :p
<nicom> ok
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<nicom> is it needed?
<Kilos> it works great for installing and uninstalling etc
<Kilos> and more user friendly
<nicom> I ma gettint the same problem
<nicom> I re-installed
<nicom> should i try xchant gnome
<Kilos> have you got aptitude now
<Kilos> the gnome one sucks imo
<Kilos> you havent got rif of the config files i think
<Kilos> *rid
<nicom> adding it
<nlsthzn> problem is with using open proxy and freenode not accepting it... nothing wrong with xchat
<Kilos> ah can you help nlsthzn ?
<nicom> is apttude a gui?
<Kilos> no its command line/terminal
<nicom>  nlsrn?
<nlsthzn> nicom: are you running any type of proxy software?
<nicom> I like GUI as my memory is weak too many commands to remember
<nicom> no I have a mikrotik router connected to my  iBurst via PPPOE
<Kilos> yeah but at times cli works better methinks
<nlsthzn> it seems the problem is with the router....
<nicom> cli ?
<Kilos> command line interface
<Kilos> terminal
<nicom> ok I will google it
<Kilos> nicom, one sec first
<Kilos> when you removed xchat did you remove the folder in home before installing again
<nlsthzn> http://www.experts-exchange.com/Networking/Misc/Q_27500503.html seems to have the answer but I am not subscribed there so it won't show it to me :/
<nlsthzn> ... however seeing as you all seem hell bent on re-installing a working client I will leave you to it ;)
<nicom> no
<nicom> whick folder
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you help i know niks about routers
<Kilos> in your home directory
<Kilos> scroll down you will see something with xchat
<Kilos> maybe 2xchat
<Kilos> i go see
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I don't either in this case... but that is where the issue is
<nlsthzn> might want to try #freenode
<Kilos> .xchat2 its called
<Kilos> xchat doesnt often give issues
<Kilos> nlsthzn, is 12.04 same as maverick when it comes to home?
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> whew
<nlsthzn> still gnome... even if it is a new one
<Kilos> was worried there for a bit
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> lol
<nicom> I will ask my coleague quintin beukes he kknows ubuntu and mikrotik I might fotgut somthin
<nicom> thanks all for help
<Kilos> nicom, lets work through it slowly
<nicom> I hope to see some of U at ubuttu launch party pretoris
<nicom> I hope to see some of U at ubuttu launch party pretoria
<nicom> ok kilos
<Kilos> have you found the folder in home
<nicom> looking
<nicom> oh in home
<Kilos> yeah
<Kerbero> nicom: do you have winbox?
<Kilos> some times you have to tell it to show hidden folders
<inetpro> nicom: Your host is an open proxy 
<inetpro> that is the problem
<Kilos> hi inetpro you are just in time
<inetpro> looks to me like a microtik misconfiguration
<Kerbero> the webproxy on the mikrotik is just running
<Kerbero> and not denying external ip's
<nicom> sudo rm .chat2
<inetpro> s/microtik/mikrotik/
<nicom> ? ok to
<Kilos> sec nicom here what inetpro and Kerbero say
<Kilos> inetpro, can you help him sort it
<Kilos> ?
<nicom> I seem to remembet I had to open port 8080
<nicom> maybe i need 8001
<Kerbero> no
<nicom> I worked irc before with older ubunu
<inetpro> Make sure that your proxy is NOT a Open Proxy
<Kerbero> there is absolutely no reason to open ports for outgoing connections
<Kerbero> nicom: Winbox
<inetpro> eg: Your host is an open proxy (HTTP CONNECT (Mikrotik-style) (8080))
<inetpro> oops 
<inetpro> eg: http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/How_to_Block_Websites_%26_Stop_Downloading_Using_Proxy
<nicom> I dont set proxy server I have raw internet via firewl in mikrotik
<Kerbero> ai
<inetpro> I don't know Mikrotik stuff so can't realy help
<Kerbero> ek kan nie mense help as hulle nie wil luister nie
<inetpro> but you certainly don't want an open proxy 
<nicom> hoe
<Kerbero> ek ken mikrotik redelik goed, maar as hy nie eers weet wat winbox is nie is daar nie veel hoop nie
<inetpro> it will be exploited!
<Kilos> patience Kerbero we were all chatting together
<Kilos> its kinda stressfull at times
<Kerbero> nicom: how do you configure you router?
<nicom> I need my windows laptop to winbox
<nicom> this is ubuntu
<Kerbero> you can do it via wine too
<Kerbero> but ok
<Kerbero> do you have your windows laptop at hand?
<nicom> I did it a year ago
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> let's see
<nicom> from my windows  laptop  I had a lot of problems and sent files to mikrotik
<Kerbero> you do know the login details of your router?
<nicom> they sent me commands to do
<inetpro> What is an open proxy? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_proxy
<Kerbero> nicom: ok i'll try the most common one quickly
<Kerbero> in a terminal type:
<Kerbero> telnet 192.168.88.1
<nicom> I used my windows compouter
<nlsthzn> thanks to inetpro and Kerbero for coming to the rescue with their 1337 skills 
<Kerbero> does anything happen?
<nicom> my network is 10.154.2.1 
<Kerbero> ok use that ip then
 * Kilos agrees with nlsthzn 
<nicom> let me tryu
<inetpro> heh
<Kilos> horses for courses
<inetpro> Running an open proxy is a high risk for the server operator; providing an anonymous proxy server can cause real legal troubles to the owner.
<nicom> I cant remember paswd
<Kerbero> blank
<inetpro> Such services are frequently used to break into foreign computer systems...
<inetpro> etc, etc,
<nicom> I feel guilty I have wasted your time
<nicom> I will shut down this laptop
<nicom> opem windows laptop and setup mikrotik
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kerbero> if you do manage to log in
<inetpro> nicom: don't feel guilty
<nicom> what port to open ?
<Kerbero> no
<Kilos> no nicom fix it and listen to inetpro and Kerbero 
<inetpro> we've all been there
<Kerbero> go to the ip in your browser
<Kerbero> and click on download winbox
<Kilos> they will steer you right
<Kerbero> then log in with winbox
<Kerbero> then
<Kerbero> write this down
<inetpro> just don't expect to learn everything in one day
<nicom> i cant log in kant rememeber passwwowrd
<nicom> ok
<Kerbero> go to "IP" in the menu
<Kerbero> then "Web Proxy"
<inetpro> and don't be afraid to make mistakes, see it as a lesson
<Kerbero> click on "Web Proxy Settings"
<Kerbero> and deselect "enabled"
<Kerbero> if stuff breaks, just go and enable it again
<Kerbero> if you really can't remember the password, you will need to reset the router
<Kerbero> and set everyting up again
<nicom> ok will do unenambled prodxy
<Kerbero> good luck
<nicom> thanks 
<nicom> ok no I swop machines
<nicom> thanks for help
<Kilos> nicom, is xchat not working on win and ubuntu?
<Kilos> 2 machines?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nicom> Iits license expired on windows
<Kilos> what licence
<inetpro> Kilos: let him just fix one thing at a time, I think it is more important to get the open proxy sorted first
<nicom> ok see U later
<Kilos> ya inetpro 
<inetpro> nicom: you're welcome
<nicom> do I ask iBurst to open the prooxy?
<nicom> ok C U later
<inetpro> eish! Hope he comes right.
<Kilos> shame, i think he is getting flustered
<inetpro> I don't know how he uses mikrotik with iburst
<Kilos> sorry if i interfered 
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<Kilos> i dont even know what mikrotik is
<Kerbero> i guess the mikrotik is his NAT
<magespawn> Howdy all
<nlsthzn> mikrotik router
<inetpro> as far as I'm aware mikrotik devices are typically used for big wireless networks 
<Kerbero> generally yes
<Kerbero> but routerOS is quite good for non-wireless stuff too
<inetpro> ok
<Kerbero> mikrotik is top of the range consumer class
<inetpro> cool
<Kerbero> i put cisco right above it
<Kerbero> well
<Kerbero> the cheapest ciscos
 * inetpro wonders why they built it so that you can only administer with a windows technology (winbox)
<Kerbero> well
<Kerbero> as i said it works perfectly in wine
<nlsthzn> at least my cisco only needs a broweser
<Kerbero> and it is only a gui for exactly what one can do via telnet/ssh
<Kerbero> o0
<Kerbero> nlsthzn: that is not a good thing
<inetpro> Kerbero: true, I can't say I've never tried it
<Kerbero> *not necessarily 
<inetpro> but they should build a gui linux client
<nlsthzn> not sure about good but it is easy
<Kerbero> linux users would just use the cli
<Kerbero> as it is easier to script and put the settings on 100's of routers
<inetpro> as much as I hate to say this, sometimes a gui can be better
<Kerbero> yes
<magespawn> Easier for noobs too
<Kerbero> i do configure my mikrotik's with the gui
<nlsthzn> \o/
<inetpro> I have seen the winbox interface and it seems fairly easy to use, and effective on top of that
<Kerbero> i normally say that if there is a routing rule you can think of, routeros(mikrotik) can do it
<Kerbero> :P
<Kerbero> i have done some routing on mine that is impossible with iptables
<inetpro> Kerbero: ahh, I guess the scripting solution answers the question
<Kerbero> anyway, enough of mikrotik
<Kerbero> just remember to buy mikrotik for all your wifi :P
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kerbero> the entire ctwug and ptwug runs on them afaik
<Kilos> thanks for coming in to help guys
<inetpro> Kerbero: so what else do you have up your sleeves this evening if you don't want to talk about mikrotik?
<Kerbero> i'm tired of sitting in front of my computer
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> +1
<Kilos> bedtime for ballies
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<Kerbero> night
<magespawn> Night all
<zeref> anybody using 12.04?
<nlsthzn> a little
<nlsthzn> have tested a thing or two in it
<zeref> ffs
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-20
<magespawn> Morning all
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> bbl morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> aw we lost a buntu guy
<Kilos> just saw in the list he says goodbye
<magespawn> hi superfly
<Squirm> I want to setup my fedora box as a gateway. I have p4p1 connected to the internet and p2p1 connected to the local network. any ideas?
<magespawn> Kilos not sure I understand?
<Kilos> he hates unity
<Kilos> gone to mint
<Kilos> thats sad
<magespawn> not sure why people just do not install the desktop the want
<Squirm> magespawn: not many people know they can
<Kilos> if you havent got bandwidth to add ubuntu-desktop is another 148m data you have to find
<Squirm> well, should I rather say. it doesn't cross peoples minds
<Squirm> Kilos: but to install Mint is another 700mb
<Squirm> (the cd version)
<Kilos> like i have xubuntu on one drive  but data doesnt allow the move to gnome
<magespawn> I do not mind unity, but i use it on one, kde on another and gnome on the old laptop
<Kilos> Squirm, he doesnt like unity. dunno if data is his prob
<Squirm> I preferred Gnome 2
<Squirm> using gnome 3 now
<Squirm> and a DE that I put together myself on my home pc
<Squirm> pekwm, pcmanfm, tint2
<superfly> hi magespawn
<Kilos> i just dont like the idea of losing peeps from ubuntu 
<magespawn> as long as they do not go to windows, i might have to track them down if they do that
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<superfly> Squirm: p4p1 and p2p1? what's that?
<Squirm> the names on the nic's
<superfly> instead of eth0 and eth1 ?
<Squirm> idk, fedora seems to have changed from eth0 to p4p1 and eth1 to p2p1
<Squirm> yep
<superfly> oh, ok
<magespawn> Space flights if you have 200 000 dollars no launch date http://gadget.tech.howzit.msn.com/pebble.asp?relid=4558&p=4&Virgin%20Galactic%20coming%20to%20SA
 * Squirm shrugs
<superfly> Squirm: do you have an ADSL router?
<Squirm> that fedora box has a static IP
<superfly> OK
<superfly> Squirm: well, just install one of the firewall packages, and then set up DHCP
<Squirm> DHCP is already setup on another machine
<Squirm> s/machine/server
<superfly> -_-
<Kilos> later
<Squirm> bye Kilos
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> superfly: it's at work
<Squirm> we're running a squid proxy(so we can limit and monitor users). but devices like Android phones and stuff, aren't able to work with squid authentication
<superfly> Squirm: where's your DNS server?
<Squirm> so what we want to do, is setup a default gateway for certain devices(certain phones, tablets, etc) until we find a more definitive solution
<Squirm> with the dhcp server, we're able to manually set the gateway of select devices
<Squirm> chosen a randome gateway address
<superfly> restricting internet is stupid.
<Squirm> superfly: not when you have 700 odd users who have access to a 4mb line
<superfly> that's also stupid
<Squirm> I work at a school
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> my old high school actually
<superfly> dansguardian
<Squirm> and to set up quota's?
<magespawn> Squirm do quota's manage the cap or the amount of bandwidth?
<magespawn> something like a load balancer?
<Squirm> magespawn: we use a script called squish. it checks the squid logs to see how much the user has used and caps them if they have exceeded their allowed bandwidth
<Squirm> well, it writes their usernames to file, which squid then denies access to users in that file
<Squirm> and it works well
<magespawn> i see that is pretty neat, is there a way to control the amount of line they use at once?
<Squirm> I think squid can do that
<Squirm> haven't used the feature though
<Squirm> http://knowlinux.blogspot.com/2006/04/bandwidth-throttling-using-squid.html
<Squirm> magespawn: something like that
<magespawn> good to know, was thinking of setting up a wug/wifi here in hluhluwe and some ppl want internet access as well but need a way to control how much each uses. do not bit torrent ppl to hog the network
<magespawn> want^
<Squirm> wow, you're up theeeere
<Squirm> have a friend who lives in mtuba
<magespawn> yup there are people who live here, not many
<magespawn> had to explain to sahara pc where i am,  and why my account is not that busy
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> don't worry, I live 2 hours drive from Sahara
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> although, you're probably 3?
<magespawn> from Durban yup.
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> I'm about 1.5 hours nows, along the N3
<Squirm> lovely Mooi RIver :/
<magespawn> thats just around the corner, almost
<Squirm> still a few hours
<Squirm> was actually in Zinkwazi last week
<magespawn> and?
<magespawn> did you like it?
<Squirm> yeah. I have a friend that lives there
<Squirm> been there many times
<magespawn> sorry shop got busy
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> anybody running ubuntu 12.04?
<AlphaGuyy> Good Aftrnoon
<zeref> hi AlphaGuyy 
<AlphaGuyy> Hey. I have a question 
<AlphaGuyy> Is it posible to partition a drv without formatn
<zeref> yes
<AlphaGuyy> Im using 9.04 live cd
<zeref> yep
<AlphaGuyy> How do i do it 
<AlphaGuyy> Without losing xsisting data
<superfly> surely one of the *parted tools should be able to do so
<AlphaGuyy> Im usn partition editor
<zeref> ummmm
<zeref> wait one
<zeref> right click on the drive you want to partition
<zeref> new
<zeref> then choose the size etc that you want
<AlphaGuyy> The options are greyd.
<AlphaGuyy> Drv is ntfs 40gigs unused.
<AlphaGuyy> Brb
<zeref> umm, unmount that drive
<AlphaGuyy> Ok. Then resize.
<AlphaGuyy> Wil this affect the data.
<zeref> nope, but you said that the 40GB was unused?
<Owkkuri> AlphaGuyy: just note, resizing a drive takes *forever*
<AlphaGuyy> Its an 80gig. Wth 35.gig usd.
<AlphaGuyy> Forever undrstatement
<zeref> lol
<AlphaGuyy> Move /dev/sda1 to the right and shrink it from 74.56gib to 45.19gib
<zeref> whats left should be empty. then you resize that.
<zeref> before you apply the chnages look at the preview bar on how it will look
<nic0m> hi
<zeref> herro
<nic0m> hi
<ghostknife> hallo
<nic0m> Thanks for your help now I can xchat here
<nic0m> will this work on my micotik
<nic0m> bibi
 * nuvolari gluur vir ghostknife
<nuvolari> pfft, ek word mos geignoreer soos 'n oranje verkeerslig :P
<Banlam> what was wrong with nic0m's xchat in the end?
<nlsthzn> open proxy
<zeref> hmmm
<superfly> .
<nlsthzn> ..
<Kilos> lo superfly and night shift nlsthzn and others too of course
<nlsthzn> :) Hi uncle Ki
<nlsthzn> :) Hi uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> sick tab button?
<nlsthzn> nah two nicks starting with ki
<Kilos> any news on whether nicom god his router sourted?
<Kilos> wow nlsthzn whats the other one
<Kilos> *got
<Kilos> *sorted
<Kilos> whew
<MeepZA> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hey MeepZA 
<nlsthzn> Kirill_Rus <- Kilos 
<Kilos> ah the russian
<Kilos> shoulda got me first though
<nlsthzn> when you tab with two or more it just gives me a list...
<nlsthzn> then I should continue to add letters until unique
<Kilos> lol kil
<Kilos> i always use 3
<Kilos> hi drussell all good there?
<Kilos> wb dLimit 
<nlsthzn> bbl
<drussell> Kilos: yes, was having a bit of a bad day but someone's cheered me up so I'm spreading the amusement... http://textsfromdog.tumblr.com
<drussell> enjoy :o)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> heloo o/
<Kilos> hiya the kbmonkey 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what is this http://www.facebook.com/l/KAQHbMmh_/www.google.com/onceuponatime/tisp/
<zeref> gnome-shell, why you no wana load on ubuntu 12.04
<zeref> :-(
<Kilos> free mobile broadband. how they gonna get past voda and friends
<Kilos> aw zeref what happened
<kbmonkey> can't say kilos, not a fb'er 
<MeepZA> zeref: I can't get it to load on 11.10 since adding a second monitor
<Kilos> aw i forget it goes via fb from afrodeity
<kbmonkey> what's potting?
 * superfly is still living blissfully in KDE land
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> was waiting for that
<kbmonkey> you still have that KDE layout superfly?
<kbmonkey> It is a good one
<superfly> kbmonkey: which one?
<zeref> so MeepZA, u using unity??
<Kilos> http://www.google.com/onceuponatime/tisp/install.html
<zeref> there was a suggestion to remove all unity files including any config files
<kbmonkey> KDE made to resemble unity layout
<MeepZA> zeref: can't stand unity
<kbmonkey> or was that someone else who did that? 
<MeepZA> using gnome fallback
<kbmonkey> still loving Openbox <3
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you still uncapped there?
<zeref> gnome fallback is meh compared to gnome 2.3
<kbmonkey> no Kilos :(
<zeref> looks like i'll be scouting the WM world
<kbmonkey> i cut my dsl off when i went to CT 
<Kilos> ok we get someone else to look at the tisp link above
<Kilos> maybe google has a plan
<Kilos> something to do with google groups or something. there is even a youtube link according to maaz
<kbmonkey> zeref, one can even use Compiz standalone for a WM :)
<kbmonkey> why do you want to know about it Kilos ?
<Kilos> in the mail it said free mobile broadband
<kbmonkey> oooh
<kbmonkey> hahaha oh that. yes I remember that. a new google product for freee broadband
<Kilos> is it just a gimick
<zeref> meh, was hell last night try to set compiz right with unity
<Kilos> scam
<kbmonkey> not a scam, a google april fools prank
<kbmonkey> from the year before iirc
<Kilos> geez its the 20th already
<kbmonkey> they have such great pranks those guys
<Kilos> swines
<kbmonkey> no you wouldn't use unity zeref, just compiz
<kbmonkey> why use both?
<zeref> compiz is integrated into unity
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<kbmonkey> http://www.compiz.org/ says it can also be used as a window manager
<kbmonkey> so you wouldn't need unity, gnome or kde
<MeepZA> I need to set up xmoand properly
<magespawn> Hi Kilos and company
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Whats up tonight?
<zeref> kbmonkey: hmmm
<Kilos> nothing apart from unity gripes
<kbmonkey> lol!
<zeref> hmmm, since the updates unity is quicker now
<magespawn> Does take some getting used to, but the linux desktops in general can alsmost anything you want.
<zeref> but still want to have a look at gnome-shell
<Kilos> min dae to 12.04 hey
<Kilos> kbmonkey, hows things with you laddy?
<Kilos> any success
<kbmonkey> yes kilos, i got some work
<Kilos> happy to hear that
<Kilos> good for you
<kbmonkey> implementing a new big system. 
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> all windows?
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> it will be in windows platform sadly
 * kbmonkey cringes
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> eina
<kbmonkey> but hey its work ;D
<Kilos> win7
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> probably SBS 2011
<kbmonkey> windows small business server
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> here another free
<Kilos> http://www.getfree.co.za/Free-ADSL-Internet/
<kbmonkey> i'm wondering if I draw up a technical spec and pitch for non-windows, he he
<kbmonkey> i'm always skeptical, nothing is free.
<Kilos> if you can show them the advantages of no virus threats etc it might work kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<superfly> kbmonkey: no, that was me
<Kilos> yeah even ubuntu
<superfly> I'm getting irritated by it
<kbmonkey> is that free dsl for real? :/
<kbmonkey> ooh gotta run, taxi is here
<kbmonkey> ciao folks :]
<Kilos> toods kbmonkey 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> good evenin
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
 * inetpro gives up reading the backlogs
<inetpro> you guys talk to much 
<Kilos> ha ha too much for old peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: did I miss something?
<Kilos> inetpro, you cant get this hey http://www.getfree.co.za/Free-ADSL-Internet/
<magespawn> Hey lots of peeps awake and here, cool.
<inetpro> Kilos: no lines here
<Kilos> only unity gripes inetpro 
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro can't wait for the release 
<magespawn> Whats this about free adsl?
<Kilos> you like unity hey?
<inetpro> will be back on kubuntu in full force again
<Kilos> was inna mail here magespawn 
<Kilos> ha ha
<magespawn> For real?
<Kilos> go look what they say tomorrow mage
<Kilos> save the link
<inetpro> I've been on Kubuntu 12.04 since beta2
<inetpro> at the office
<inetpro> so far been very good 
<zeref> Kilos: u using 12.04?
<Kilos> no zeref maverick
<Kilos> 10.10
<inetpro> only one week to go
<Kilos> tried xubuntu 11.04 but not good for me
<zeref> 12.04 is pretty stable i must say ( for a beta)
<magespawn> I am missing something here, obviously, but what?
<Kilos> what now magespawn ?
<magespawn> The free adsl.
<Kilos> oh i dunno if anyone has gone to see it yet
<Kilos> would be good for you hey magespawn 
<inetpro> oh and I'm sold out to Dropbox
<magespawn> Would be good for most I imagine.
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Dropbox = simplicity
<Kilos> hi fukov 
<Kilos> strange nick
<inetpro> eish!
<fukov> hi Kilos !
<inetpro> Kilos: vir wat bring jy al die nederlanders hiernatoe?
<zeref> hmmm
<fukov> http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0078683/
<Kilos> inetpro, still with updates all the time like ubuntu?
<fukov> lol
<zeref> that free adsl looks dodge
<magespawn> Very badly written.
<fukov> inetpro: ah is daar dan meer nederlanders hier?
<Kilos> ya psydroid 
<fukov> ah cool
<inetpro> hier was die afgelope tyd 'n paar nederlanders in en uit
<fukov> wel daar is soveel nederlanders wat in .za kom vakansie hou dis ook geen verbasing
<Kilos> we are attracting peeps from all over
<fukov> irc = internationaal ;)
<Kilos> fukov, waar is jy nou?
<fukov> fukov: oos-nederland (hengelo)
<fukov> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hengelo
<Kilos> dis n lelike nick 
<fukov> nee dis 'n spotnaam vir 'n rus
<magespawn> Only for us
<Kilos> welkom by ubuntu-za
<fukov> dankie!
<magespawn> You should here the dutch say backside
<magespawn> Hear
<Kilos> ya but we have ladies here
<inetpro> that nick is so bad that I don't even want to type it
<fukov> magespawn: agterkant? don't see what is so bad about that
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> tut-tooot!
<fukov> magespawn: correction, achterkant
<Kilos> nuvolari, yoohooo
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> afrikaans is agterkant
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi nuvolari
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<nuvolari> lo psydroid, fukov 
<Kilos> yo psydroid one of your countrymen is here
<nuvolari> lo magespawn, inetpro 
<fukov> hi nuvolari !
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<psydroid> Kilos, who's that?
<nuvolari> anyone following the Oracle vs. Google case?
<psydroid> hi fukov
<Kilos> the one with the ugly nick
<fukov> hi psydroid 
<fukov> how is my nick "ugly", it's russian
<fukov> except if you think all the russians are ugly
<psydroid> oh
<Kilos> lol yeah but it sounds bad in our languages
<psydroid> yeah
<fukov> ah that's interesting, how does it sound?
<Kilos> cant tell you here
<fukov> no problem
<Kilos> kinda like go away
<psydroid> I thought nuvolari was telling me something ...
<fukov> very interesting
<psydroid> that I should do ...
<Kilos> in harsh language
<psydroid> but then I saw the nick and it made sense
<Kilos> what does it mean in russian fukov 
<fukov> Kilos: nothing, it's just a name actually
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> magespawn, wb
<Kilos> fukov, what do you do?
<Kilos> psydroid, hows things going with job hunting
<fukov> Kilos: i work in ICT
<psydroid> Kilos, it's still progressing, I've sent out a few more applications but I'm also working a bit on my programming skills
<Kilos> thats nice fukov 
<Kilos> psydroid, maybe fukov has some contacts for you
<Kilos> i dunno how far from each other you are
<fukov> it's the netherlands so even if we live across the country from each other, it's not that far ;)
<Kilos> lol you onna little island inna big dam hey
<fukov> yes indeed, a large part of the country is beneath ocean level, with an artificially controlled water table
<fukov> that's not the case where i live though, i live practically right on the german border
<Kilos> actually amazing what people can do
<psydroid> Kilos, I may not be qualified enough, I don't know too much about web programming either
<psydroid> I live in the west of the country
<Kilos> psydroid, then dont stop studying as well
 * inetpro feels like going outside and screaming out that nickname 
<Kilos> inetpro, say foooo
<psydroid> Kilos, yes, that's what I'm doing
<inetpro> neighbours are at it again
<Kilos> methinks its how we pronounce it sounds bad
<Kilos> lol oh my
<inetpro> playing such loud music that my walls are vibrating
<Kilos> inetpro, make prearranged plans to control their power
<inetpro> Kilos: now that sounds like a good idea
<magespawn> But you do not live next door to me.
<Kilos> where theres a will theres a way
<Kilos> lol @mage
<inetpro> magespawn: please don't do it
<fukov> inetpro: you could say "foooo" like this guy: http://wiki.bakakage.net/Hard_Gay#Foo.3F
<inetpro> it's the most irritating thing you can do to your neigbours
<magespawn> I have no neighbours
<inetpro> in that case it can't be you
<Kilos> inetpro, most young peeps like loud music
<Kilos> and party types
<Kilos> and those trying to act young
<zeref> loud music FTW
<fukov> the best way to say "foooo" http://fooooo.com/w/2454abb8ea09fd666e00423da2766a2d
<Kilos> psydroid, have a look at studying networking as well. seems to be a big payer
<Kilos> once you have experience to back it up with of course
<psydroid> Kilos, what does networking mean?
<psydroid> cisco routers and the likes?
<Kilos> inetpro, tell him what andrew does
<zeref> psydroid: trolling?
<Kilos> psydroid, installing and maintaining servers etc i think
<psydroid> zeref, no, I know sys admin stuff in small environments, but I am not into all the largescale cisco stuff or business environments with hundreds or thousands of systems
<inetpro> hmm... I guess it's more in the line of computer networks, routers, switches and the likes
<Kilos> Symmetria, tell psydroid what networking involves
<psydroid> yeah, that's what I thought
<inetpro> but he could be a sys admin as well
<Kilos> networking here is connecting two pcs with bluetooth
<Kilos> thats my limit
<zeref> networking: communication between computers
<inetpro> Kilos: networking could mean many things, including social networking
<psydroid> oh, I know how to set up servers and desktops
<zeref> i'm also learnig about routers and the like
<psydroid> that's what I've been doing for 10 years or so, but I am not certified for anything
<zeref> CCNA?
<Kilos> fukov, how did you get to ubuntu-za
<psydroid> yeah, I would like to
<zeref> thats what i'm doing now
<inetpro> certification means nothing
<Kilos> lotsa exams to write psydroid 
<psydroid> no, not that kind of networking
<zeref> ??
<psydroid> Kilos, I figure
<psydroid> just simple server stuff is what I've done
<Kilos> thats why you were interested in LPI hey?
<nuvolari> I think Oracle is loosing grips on the case
<psydroid> Linux/Windows and the likes
<psydroid> yes, Kilos
<Kilos> we will get back to it as soon as everyone settles down
<inetpro> nuvolari: I hope so
<Kilos> been a tough year for many
<nuvolari> from the little I've read today, it seems that Oracle is not prepared for their own case 
<zeref> psydroid: work through the CCNA's
<magespawn> inetpro certification is for other people so they can get a handle on what computer people do
<zeref> teaches how to configure routers etc
<inetpro> nuvolari: these kind of cases tend to drag on for a very long time
<nuvolari> inetpro: are you following groklaw?
<nuvolari> ye, unfortunately so
<psydroid> I just need to know where we are supposed to be with the LPI stuff, so I can catch up in the meantime, Kilos
<inetpro> nuvolari: when I have time I enjoy reading it, but I have not had the time this week
<psydroid> zeref, I will do that, thanks
<nuvolari> inetpro: heh, this is the first time I'm actually attempting to follow something. I've just noticed that on several occasions the judge asked Oracle to get their stuff together :P
<nuvolari> and this one line cought my eye: Judge Alsup: Accounting of minutes used so far: Oracle: 131; Google: 62.
<Kilos> psydroid, not very far i think 
<zeref> psydroid: there is program called packettracer, it allows you to setup a networks, routers hubs swicthes etc
<magespawn> What are the bones of the case?
<zeref> its pretty cool
<inetpro> nuvolari: interesting
<psydroid> zeref, cool, I will look out for it
<superfly> magespawn: patents, most likely Java
<magespawn> Oh right 
<nuvolari> "Another interesting detail: when Oracle's lawyer, David Boies, handed him one exhibit, seeking to get Larry Page to authenticate it, which is a requirement before an exhibit can be introduced as evidence, Page instead pointed out that the page numbering was off, with two different sets of numbers. Hmm"
 * inetpro hates patents
 * nuvolari seconds that
<magespawn> How can you patent software?
<Kilos> psydroid, SECTION 101 AND 102
<nuvolari> magespawn: they try to, but IMO it's madness
<inetpro> patents have put a massive damper on innovation
<Kilos> BUT WE DIDNT DISCUSS THEM MUCH
<nuvolari> if they want to patent software, they might as well patent the alphabet and discontinue education
<magespawn> Yup but not only that two people removed from each other could independantly write identical code
<Kilos> sorry for caps
<psydroid> Kilos, thanks, I'll read them
<inetpro> Kilos: for a moment you sounded very serious there 
<nuvolari> magespawn: exactly. That's the sad part about proprietary stuff
<magespawn> Or writing, since the words have been used before
<Kilos> inetpro, ?
<Kilos> oh lol
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Kilos: the caps :-)
<Kilos> was a typo man
<psydroid> :)
<Kilos> missed the shift kinda and hit caps lock
 * nuvolari sees oom Kilos getting out his melee and war paint
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> see oom Kilos, that's why I use my caps lock for the compose key
<nuvolari> then it never happens
<Kilos> ya but then how do you make caps
<nuvolari> Kilos: For Normal Words?
<Kilos> i need caps in mails
<inetpro> nuvolari: sounds like a good idea but after all these years I would not get used to that
<Kilos> ja
<nuvolari> Why Would You Want To Write In All-Caps?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> hmmm dunno
<Kilos> what is the caps lock used for them
<superfly> KILOS NEEDS TO WRITE IN CALL CAPITAL LETTERS SO THAT PEOPLE WILL LISTEN TO HIM
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> shift makes individual letters caps
<nuvolari> you can use the shift key :P
 * superfly hasn't used the caps lock key in years
<inetpro> superfly: yikes!
<Kilos> hmmm
<superfly> inetpro: see? I got your attention :-P
 * Kilos thinks of a wiity reply to the fly
<nuvolari> I understand some people assign it as another Ctrl key
<magespawn> IT DOES WORK
<inetpro> superfly: wb
<magespawn> ha
<Kilos> dunno if caps lock works here. peeps just say I'm not deaf, I'm just ignoring you
<Kilos> buncha lurkers
<magespawn> Ll
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> superfly, you always listen to me
<Kilos> whether it stay inside or goes right through is another matter
<Kilos> i better go sleep now
<nuvolari> "Judge Alsup: [TX 431 is thrown out, no foundation. Will be able to bring back this witness once it is in evidence through foundation. ]"
<Kilos> night guys ty for a fun evening
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<Kilos> night superfly 
<nuvolari> sleep tight!
 * inetpro wonders how cocooncrash is doing
<Kilos> nag nuvolari 
<inetpro> night Kilos
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
<fukov> Kilos: sorry just got back, was busy doing the dishes
<fukov> Kilos: i used to live in south africa for quite some time so it's only natural ;)
<Kilos> fukov, np
<inetpro> Maaz: seen cocooncrash
<Maaz> inetpro: cocooncrash was last seen 23 days, 1 hour, 14 minutes and 15 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-03-28 11:14:44 PDT], and has been online on atrum since 2012-04-20 09:48:30 PDT
<Kilos> ah that explains it them
<fukov> Kilos: a lot of people in this region spent some time in south africa actually
<Kilos> but psydroid was never here
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<Kilos> fukov, do you use ubuntu?
<fukov> Kilos: yup on ubuntu right now
<Kilos> great. ok then night guys
<fukov> psydroid: if you don't mind me asking, why do you hang out in this # ?
<inetpro> fukov: ek dink hy wil die taal leer en vir ons kom kuier
<psydroid> fukov, I accidentally came here because a friend was looking for people to speak Afrikaans with
<psydroid> and then I got to know people and then I added this channel to my autojoin list
<inetpro> psydroid: so what do you do for a living?
<psydroid> inetpro, I was supposed to be studying, but I had to quit last month for financial reasons
<psydroid> right now I'm jobless
<inetpro> hmm... sad to hear that
<psydroid> yeah, I've been trying to find something for months
<psydroid> but it didn't work out
<inetpro> what did you study?
<psydroid> but I am positive I will find a job, if I have the right knowledge
<psydroid> applied physics and computer engineering
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<psydroid> and I'm pretty good at languages
<psydroid> but there doesn't seem to be much for people like me at ordinary employment agencies, so I keep searching and working on my skills
<inetpro> when I started looking for my first job I pretty much had my sights up way to high
<inetpro> I ended up starting as a lowly clerk in an office job before moving up the ranks
<nuvolari> I wonder why Google never bought Sun?
<psydroid> I used to have that too, but they don't even seem to have that kind of job for me, because at least here people are specifically educated for those kinds of jobs
<inetpro> nuvolari: that may have been a good move at the time, but I think it would have been the wrong move
<psydroid> even for call centre jobs they ask for experience in the field and things like that
<inetpro> nuvolari: that would have given google way to much power
<inetpro> actually I'm glad that it never happened
<nuvolari> yeah, they are good competition
<nuvolari> my initial thoughts are that Oracle became sour because they failed to create an "oracle phone"
<nuvolari> or aphone by oracle
<inetpro> hmm... I'm not so sure about that one
<nuvolari> there's a mention of Oracle looking at RIM and ... I can't remember now
<inetpro> well with them handing BB phones to all their employees they must have misjudged the market
<nuvolari> "Oracle contemplated buying RIM, but RIM was too expensive. They considered buying Palm, but considered them not to be competitive. Finally, they tried approaching Google CEO, Eric Schmidt with a business proposition that would allow Android phones to boot faster, run faster and use less battery power, but the two parties failed to agree on terms."
<inetpro> anyone still a proud BB user here?
 * nuvolari can hear a pin drop
 * psydroid is a droid himself and wouldn't want to be anything else
<nuvolari> Maaz: psydroid++ for being a 'droid fan
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> Maaz: help karma
<Maaz> nuvolari: Keeps track of karma for people and things. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   forget karma for <subject> [[reason]]
<Maaz>   karma for <subject>
<Maaz>   [reverse] karmaladder
<Maaz>   <subject> (++|--|==|ftw|ftl) [[reason]]
<inetpro> psydroid: that just confirms my suspicions about that nick of yours :-)
<nuvolari> Maaz: ++psydroid for being a 'droid fan
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<inetpro> Maaz: psydroid ++ [for being a doid fan]
<nuvolari> bleh :P
<nuvolari> thanks inetpro 
<psydroid> internetpro, you can guess but I won't confirm :P
 * inetpro lol
<magespawn> Droid amd meeho/memeo
<inetpro> magespawn: if only Nokia didn't sell out to MS
<psydroid> I think Nokia is doomed
<inetpro> definitely
<magespawn> My thoughts exactly
<nuvolari> but I don't know how they could not see that coming...
<psydroid> I have seen no one with a Windows phone for quite some time, it's as if they don't even exist
<magespawn> But they have not killed the os they have.
<magespawn> Ppayed with lumina 900 the other day
<magespawn> Played
<inetpro> magespawn: it will never be the same without support from the top
<magespawn> Maybe
<fukov> inetpro: ah dis nice
<magespawn> They do still have more 50% market share
<fukov> psydroid: haha, that's a good enough reason :)
<inetpro> magespawn: says who?
<magespawn> Saw something based on number of active handsets versus sales etc, wil see if I can dig it up.
<magespawn> I am waiting for the time when phines/tablets become like pc and you can have your pick of hardware and software.
<magespawn> Phones
<magespawn> I love my n900
<magespawn> If they keep making hardware like that I will keep buying it.
 * inetpro enjoying ICS 4.0.4 on the Nexus S
<inetpro> I could just do with a beefier battery
<magespawn> Besides soon you could build your own phone, they way things like strawberry pi are going.
<magespawn> So coul we all.
<magespawn> Could
<inetpro> RootChaos: wb
<RootChaos> tx
<inetpro> RootChaos: you have been here before?
<magespawn> Inetpro have seen the htc one x, i think that is what it is called.
<RootChaos> •inetpro• i have indeed
 * nuvolari have seen RootChaos before
<nuvolari> *around before
 * inetpro would not mind a physical keyboard with modern droid smartphone
<magespawn> Would it take a bluetooth one?
<inetpro> magespawn: I'm sure a bluetooth keyboard would work 
<inetpro> but then again, I don't think the smartphones will ever replace a good old desktop with a nice big monitor
<magespawn> Seen two tablets lately with hdmi output.
<inetpro> but never is perhaps a very long time
<magespawn> One device for on the road and dock it like the older laptops in the office.
<nuvolari>  /bu6
<nuvolari> hmm. sorry
<inetpro> BTW, would you recommend charging a phone with a car charger these days?
<inetpro> or what do you suggest for someone on the roads?
<RootChaos> i would be happy with a few things... since we on the topic of whish lists...
<magespawn> Iused thone with my n900 but doesnot charge that well, that charges better though my laptop, have not tried a car charger with the tablet
<RootChaos> 1. a complete linux desktop to replace a windows desktop, including abode cs 5.5 ;-)
<RootChaos> 2. a south africa linux mag that doesnt cost R160
<RootChaos> thats it... just 2 things...
<inetpro> RootChaos: hmm...
<inetpro> RootChaos: 1. vim
<inetpro> 2. the web
<magespawn> I am out of here peeps battery is about to die, night all.
<inetpro> magespawn: eish! Good night
<RootChaos> cheers magespawn
<inetpro> RootChaos: forget the South African linux mag, we're living in a global village these days
<inetpro> allthough I do agree that it would look nice on the coffee table
<RootChaos> i still enjoy paging through a mag
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> yeah linux magz are expensive
<zeref> but some might say you get a cd with a bunch of linux distrbutions
<inetpro> unfortunatelt I think they'll get even more expensive 
<inetpro> unless we give up and loose the patent fight 
<inetpro> electronic versions should be very close to free
<inetpro> it's just so much easier to distribute a electronic version 
<inetpro> and there's no harm done to nature
<inetpro> or at least, less harm
<nuvolari> inetpro: http://9to5google.com/2012/04/18/googles-money-slides-indicate-oracle-is-bitter-over-javas-failed-mobile-attempts-court-battle-is-its-tantrum-photos/
<inetpro> nuvolari: nice, thanks
<inetpro> .
<superfly> ..
<inetpro> superfly: you on 12.04 yet?
<superfly> yup, upgraded when the first beta came out
<inetpro> cool
<RootChaos> RootCore6678
<RootChaos> that is my 12.04 boxie
<RootChaos> can't wait for the production release though
<inetpro> same here
<RootChaos> only 6 days to go
<inetpro> 6 days are way to long
<RootChaos> yeah
<inetpro> I'm actually surprised that we have not seen a release cadidate yet
<inetpro> or is it out
<inetpro> ?
<RootChaos> just beta i think
<zeref> alpha-->beta-->official relase
<inetpro> ok
 * inetpro somehow thought there used to be a RC1 and RC2 version
<zeref> mmmm, i dont remember seeing RC's for ubuntu, i might be wrong
<zeref> 5 year support, not upgrading till 2017 LOL
<inetpro> that is a very long time
<tumbleweed> inetpro: we are in the candidate phase
<tumbleweed> meaning pretty much every daily build is a release candidate
<inetpro> tumbleweed: ahh
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<inetpro> tumbleweed: great to see you're still at it
<zeref> tumbleweed: do you have another job, or is ubuntu dev teh job?
 * tumbleweed isn't directly involved in the release process. I'm on the release team but I'm not involved with any of the flavors
<tumbleweed> zeref: yeah I have a dayjob these days. Abandoned university
<tumbleweed> working on deployment systems at yola
<zeref> ahh, thinking bout going the dev root when done with studies with "official" job
<tumbleweed> we're hiring, btw, https://www.yola.com/about-us/jobs/engineering-sa
<inetpro> zeref: don't wait to get employed
<inetpro> just get involved even before getting employed
<zeref> true
<nuvolari> o/ night
<inetpro> nuvolari: good night
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-21
<RootChaos> morning
<magespawn> good morning all
<psydroid> good morning magespawn
<psydroid> hello Menezir
<magespawn> morning psydroid
<Mezenir> hellos
<dirka23> Hey i have a question
<dirka23> I am having trouble with my ssh.  I tried to connect and I got connection timeout, but i am on the internet and can access local repositories at Stellenbosch University
<dirka23> also im timing out when trying to call apt-get update/install
<Banlam> where are you trying to ssh to?
<Banlam> and where are you connecting from?
<Banlam> I assume you're not usign any proxy settings?
<dirka23> Im trying to ssh to a local university server from my dorm room
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> to open narga?
<Banlam> SSHing on the university network is a nightmare
<dirka23> I am using the university proxy settings
<dirka23> No into Hydra, one of the CS computers
<Banlam> dirka23, remove all your proxy settings
<Banlam> they're not required
<Banlam> join the IRC server at urpu.sun.ac.za
<Banlam> #linux
<Banlam> see if anyone there can help you now
<Banlam> else Kerbero
<Banlam> and bakuman 
<Banlam> might have some insight
<Banlam> I can't remember where you can/can't SSH to on the network there
<Kerbero> o
<Mezenir> rofl
<Kerbero> nee hy sal nie kan nie
<Kerbero> daai server is hoogsonwaarskynlik toegelaat deur ou anneries se koshuisfirewall
<Mezenir> haai kerbero
<Kerbero> dag
<Kerbero> stuff you should not get me started on:
<Kerbero> 1) Stellenbosch University IT department
<Kerbero> 2) People working for the SUN IT
<Mezenir> 3) the meaning of life ?
<Kerbero> no that is cool
<Mezenir> sweet
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<Kilos> getting ready for the weekend are you
<kodez> good day every one.
<bakuman> good day kodez 
<kodez> good day bakuman
<sakhi> Good day
<kodez> good day sakhi
<kodez> is there anyone who understands what's happening in the linux 3.4-rc1?
<magespawn> Evening all.
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Whats up?
<magespawn> One of those nights
<superfly> magespawn: nothing much, just had supper
<magespawn> Ahh me too almost the perfect part of the evening, which would be just after the kids go to bed
<magespawn> http://jerm.co.za/how-i-draw-my-cartoons/ from Allister Otter on Twitter.
<superfly> nice
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn and others
<Kilos> hi drubin hows things
<Kilos> gc, coffee on
 * gc flips the salt-timer
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> was begiining to think if i dont shout i dont get heard
<Kilos> hehe
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> yo nlsthzn 
<Kilos> gc ty
<gc> Enjoy Kilos Just dont make a habit of it ok?
<nlsthzn> Hello uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> new bot
<Kilos> its magespawn s bot he made for those those few weeks maaz was dead
<Kilos> but got no manners this bot
<Kilos> needs some teaching
<superfly> Kilos: just dealing with family at the moment
<Kilos> np superfly 
<Kilos> yo fukov who gaan dit?
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<magespawn> Hi kilos nlsthzn just put fish 2 to bed
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> cool
 * nlsthzn wacthes the bulls
<Kilos> sharks game was very disappointing hey nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> bulls doing better
<nlsthzn> didn't see it uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> I am more a bulls supporter than a rugby supporter
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> but I like it when sa does well
<nlsthzn> so I hope the sharks and the stormers can win a few more over there
<Kilos> the fly's team are doing great
<Kilos> top of the log
<magespawn> gc does not have a ups, thats why she goes off every nw and then.
<Kilos> ah is that why?
<Kilos> its ok old reliable is back again. wonder how long the crash kid gonna be away
<superfly> the nouveau drivers are pretty decent
<superfly> Kilos: I have a team?
<magespawn> Yup electricity in hluhluwe is not reliable.
<Kilos> tell me about it superfly 
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> the stormers from the cold country
<Kilos> no as bad as here magespawn power cuts up 2 5 times a day
<Banlam> 25 times a day!
<Kilos> up to 5 times a day
<Banlam> :P
<Kilos> sorry head stupid today
<Kilos> hi Banlam \
<Banlam> i knew what you meant :0
<Banlam> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> hey kilos
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: nouveau drivers are pretty decent?
<inetpro> what did you do that makes you say that?
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, the latest nVidia drivers slowed mrs_fly's machine down to a crawl
<superfly> uninstalled them and let X use Nouveau, and now her machine is perfectly usable
<inetpro> cool
<superfly> the only difference I noticed was the lack of drop shadows
<superfly> but that's hardly a tragedy
<magespawn> Handy to have someone around
<Kilos> night guys. sleep well
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> them Bulls are very lucky to get away with a win
<nlsthzn> second game they go all limp at the end!!!!
<nlsthzn> so frustrating
<nlsthzn> back to some 12.04 iso testing
<superfly> inetpro: you'll be pleased to know I've reverted to the "Windows" layout
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> "Windows" layout?
<superfly> menu button on the bottom left with a task bar and tray
<nlsthzn> boring layout
 * nlsthzn hides again :p
<nlsthzn> testing ISO's are a pity... everytime something changes start again :(
 * inetpro wonders where MS got the idea 
<magespawn> I out of here, night all.
<superfly> urg, so there seems to be a bug in the nvidia driver, cause I just got that issue too
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-22
<kodez> good day everyone
<superfly> hi kodez
<kodez> hi superfly, how are you today?
<kodez> which book is good for system analysis and design?
<superfly> kodez: it depends on who you ask
<superfly> I would say, "experience"
<kodez> superfly, please elaborate
<superfly> kodez: nothing beats experience. books help, but actually designing a system and seeing how it works beats what the books tell you
<superfly> and often, the people who write those books are teachers, not developers
<superfly> as the saying goes, "those who can, do, those who can't, teach."
<kodez> i am a student, i am interested in the theory for now and practical later
<kodez> superfly, which project do you prefer in the FOSS that is good for a first timer?
<superfly> kodez: that's an extremely open-ended question, and you're assuming a heck of a lot about me without knowing much about me
<superfly> rule #1 of development: never assume *anything*
<superfly> how do you know I'm involved in FOSS development? how do you know I even know anything about FOSS development?
<kodez> superfly, i indicated my level of experience
<kodez> this forum is for ubuntu users and developers
<superfly> kodez: mostly users
<superfly> (the developers mostly hang out in -devel channels, and "Ubuntu Developers" do not necessarily actually do any development)
<superfly> kodez: you see, when you're building a system you cannot assume any\thing
<kodez> i agree that the majority might be users hence my first question was general. unfortunately you are the only person who responded to it
<superfly> part of system analysis and design is finding out what the stakeholders actually want
<superfly> in order to do that, you need to assume nothing, and ask them everything before heading forward in doing any design
<kodez> i agree that i can not assume hence raising the question
<superfly> kodez: no, you assumed there are developers in the channel
<superfly> my point is not that you were doing something wrong, my point is to illustrate why experience beats books hands down
<superfly> I know from experience that one cannot assume anything when designing a system
<superfly> they don't teach you that in the text books (I know, I still have my System Analysis & Design textbook somewhere)
<superfly> kodez: to answer your question about projects: I don't know. Almost all projects are not simple, and the best thing to do is to look for a project where your interests lie
<superfly> don't just join a project because you want to learn how to program (you can do that through plenty of free e-books)
<superfly> kodez: http://books.google.co.za/books?id=7QMlAQAAIAAJ
<superfly> kodez: that's the book I had when I studied. I can't tell you whether it's good or not because I haven't read any others, and that one is lying somewhere gathering dust
<kodez> thanks for the link. i will go through it
<kodez> i guess we need to have more developers in order for some of us to benefit
<superfly> kodez: or you can do what a lot of others do, and use the Internet to your benefit
<superfly> I never learned Python because I logged into IRC and hung around people whom I thought might know Python
<superfly> I went and studied it on my own
<Banlam> teaching yourself stuff is fun
<kodez> hi Banlom. i agree. i think this is the emphasis superfly is making. unfortunately not everything can be learned without consulting those with knowledge. nothing replaces your own experience
<kodez> sorry for the spelling mistake. Banlam
<Banlam> with the internet these days
<Banlam> no worries
<Banlam> there are so many resources
<Banlam> and tutorials
<Banlam> you can teach yourself almost anythign up to a point
<Banlam> obviously it's nic eto ask people certain things
<Banlam> especially when you get stuck
<kodez> indication to the tutorials is most important to me.
<Banlam> sure
<kodez> i guess we need to have classes here to keep learning consistant and interesting
<kodez> do we have people based in Nelspruit in this group?
<inetpro> kodez: you can always learn through sharing with others
<inetpro> start driving the process at your level
<kodez> hi inetpro, how are you?
<inetpro> kodez: good and yourself
<kodez> i am just inexperienced at the moment
<kodez> i am in good shape and spirit. i will try to develop notes for system analysis and design but i have a challenge to identify the software to propose
<inetpro> kodez: don't expect to learn everything at once, but don't assume that you have learned nothing yet
<kodez> yes inetpro. hence i said i am inexperienced
<inetpro> the experience you have gained so far may be worth sharing already
<kodez> i am in a process of learning and part of it is practice that i am lacking
<kodez> i am interested in a kiosk management system and am still gathering relevant information to develop the proposal
<inetpro> kodez: and what does that have to do with development?
<kodez> i mean developing a computerised kiosk management system
<inetpro> why?
<kodez> one, to develop my skills and two to have an application that can respond to the south african environment. it will be released withing the FOSS community
<inetpro> have you looked around to find similar systems?
<inetpro> what specifically do you want to achieve?
<inetpro> perhaps there is no need to redesign the wheel
<inetpro> or perhaps you can get involved with other groups who need your inputs
<inetpro> kodez: in the end I agree with superfly, nothing beats experience
<inetpro> you need to understand the real-life practical business without using technology before you try to build the technology 
<kodez> the are different challenges that i am facing at the moment. but they can be resolved over time.
<kbmonkey> hi
<inetpro> good morning kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> good arvie inetpro 
<inetpro> arvie?
<kbmonkey> afternoon 
<kodez> good day kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi kodez
<kodez> how are you?
<kbmonkey> how was the weekend for everybody?
<kbmonkey> I am super, and yourself?
<kodez> not well for me. my team, Orlando Pirates,  failed to win yesterday
<kbmonkey> what timezone are you in inetpro?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: hmm... let me think about that
<inetpro> not so sure 
<kbmonkey> that's unfortunate kodez
<kbmonkey> better luck next time ;)
<kodez> we must win the remaining 4 games at all cost to defend the league
<kodez> thanks
<kbmonkey> was it a close game?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: thanks
<inetpro> I think you just helped me out of my nothing zone 
 * inetpro needs to go feed the chickens
<kodez> kbmonkey: they failed to convert chances and they were disorganised
<inetpro> kodez: what language do you speak?
<inetpro> hmm... did I chase him away?
<superfly> inetpro: kodez is not actually interested in learning, he just wants people to teach him
<superfly> not the kind of atitude that gets you far in life, nor the kind of atitude that geeks on the Internet take kindly to
<superfly> <kodez> i guess we need to have classes here to keep learning consistant and interesting
<superfly> ^^ why? so that you don't have to do any work?
<superfly> the biggest applications that I have worked on to date are written in Python, Qt4 and Pylons, all of which I taught myself.
<superfly> I didn't hang around in an IRC channel waiting for people to teach me
<superfly> Neither did I learn from anyone else. I taught myself.
<nlsthzn> because superfly is awesome
<inetpro> superfly: I guess you may be right
<inetpro> superfly: some peeps need a kick in the bee hind before they can get going
<superfly> nlsthzn: No, because superfly just got on with the job of learning, and having what the recruitment agents call a "self-starter attitude"
<nlsthzn> true man... superfly , that is what makes you awesome
<superfly> inetpro: which is what both Banlam and I were trying to tell kodez, but he didn't get the memo
<inetpro> at least he keeps coming back :-)
<Banlam> lol
<superfly> The only problem with diplomacy is that when you're diplomatic with people that don't usually understand exactly what you are trying to tell them.
<superfly> s/that/they/
<inetpro> superfly: you think I was diplomatic?
<superfly> inetpro: let me actually read what you wrote :-)
<superfly> inetpro: You were trying to steer him in a particular direction, but in a way you were being diplomatic ;-)
<inetpro> yikes!
<superfly> inetpro: he still didn't understand that he needs to go and teach himself
<inetpro> sad part is that he seems to loose himself while you try talking to him
<superfly> but I like your approach, good comments
<kbmonkey> happy earth day! http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2012/04/earth_day_2012.html
<inetpro> almost like this other guys with the lost nickname, but at least he knows when he is lost :-)
<superfly> I should probably do some of these courses, since I'm in that field: http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/
<inetpro> nlsthzn: how's you doing?
 * inetpro wonders where Kilos is this evening
<nlsthzn> Fine thanks inetpro ... and how are you guys?
<superfly> I'd better go and check on the Shepherd's Pie, bbiab
<inetpro> what does Kilos always say about diplomacy?
<inetpro> Maaz: diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<superfly> there we go :-)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: very well thanks
<kbmonkey> ha ha, so true! XD
<kbmonkey> I saw a film today called "The invention of Lying", exactly what that quote is about
<superfly> Maaz: lastfm for who_da_fly
<Maaz> superfly: Becoming The Archetype – March of the Dead (5 hours, 24 minutes and 50 seconds ago), Becoming The Archetype – The Trivial Paroxysm (5 hours, 31 minutes and 25 seconds ago), Becoming The Archetype – Into Oblivion (5 hours, 37 minutes and 27 seconds ago), Becoming The Archetype – Beyond Adaptation (5 hours, 40 minutes and 1 second ago), Becoming The Archetype – No Fall Too Far (5 hours, 45 minutes and 48 seconds ago), Beco
<superfly> nlsthzn: might be a little too heavy for you, but I'm enjoying this right now ^^
<kbmonkey> I forgot Maaz has lastfm in his vocab :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, lastfm for thejunkieman
<Maaz> kbmonkey: 3 Inches Of Blood – Crazy Nights (5 minutes and 14 seconds ago), Gojira – The Silver Cord (8 minutes and 47 seconds ago), Deine Lakaien – Contact (11 minutes and 19 seconds ago), Kreator – Phobia (22 minutes and 56 seconds ago), Snot – Stoopid (26 minutes and 19 seconds ago), Ninesin – In The Battle (30 minutes and 11 seconds ago), Korn – Wake Up (33 minutes and 37 seconds ago), Tori Amos – All the Girls Hate Her (
<nlsthzn> don't know em superfly ... but sounds interesting
<kbmonkey> ^ that is random shuffling 
 * nlsthzn hasn't linked anything to last.fm for some time :/
<Kilos> hiya superfly kbmonkey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Maaz, lasfm for thenailedone
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sorry...
<Kilos> and all others
<nlsthzn> lol
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<nlsthzn> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> heh Kilos
<nlsthzn> strange that my lastfm didn't work
<inetpro> I was just wondering what happened with you today
<Kilos> yo pro hoe gaan dit? koud ne
<inetpro> koud?
<Kilos> rek die data goed
<inetpro> lekker hier by my
<Kilos> ja man ek trek swaar in die winter
<kbmonkey> we having a koue front Kilos brrr
<superfly> hey Kilos!
<inetpro> kort broek en al
<Kilos> enigiets onder 22°c is sleg
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> my vuur binne is nie soos jong mense nie
<superfly> inetpro: short pants? I took a blanket with me to church this morning, I was cold!
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> Kilos: I must be old then, cause I agree with you :-P
<Kilos> superfly, you arent thick skinned as some others
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> hiya ballie
<kbmonkey> a good time to get that usb-powered coffee cup warmer
<Kilos> lol kbmonkey thats a good idea
<superfly> kbmonkey: sadly, I have been told it doesn't actually work that well :-/
<Kilos> need to add seat and feet warmer
<superfly> maybe it'll work better with USB3? :-P
<kbmonkey> perhaps superfly, he he
<Kilos> does anyone here use debian
<kbmonkey> almost. a Debian deriv
<superfly> nah, it won't... the power is the same... but if you get one of those USB chargers that you plug into the wall it might work... if the warmer itself can handle the ampage
<kbmonkey> why Kilos?
<superfly> supper time! later folks
<Kilos> im still looking for a way past unity kbmonkey 
<Kilos> enjoy superfly 
<kbmonkey> enjoy!
<kbmonkey> okay Kilos. the last time you tried xubuntu, right?
<Kilos> but need to get the iso from ian and if possible the updates too
<Kilos> yeah but xubuntu might have been a bad install
<kbmonkey> does the gnome classic thing not work for you Kilos ?
<Kilos> i tried it with 11.04 but it gave lotsa probs kbmonkey 
<Kilos> not appearnce but many things didnt work and it hung often
<Kilos> appearance
<Kilos> dunno why unity wants a better graphics card because i can  watch all videos
<kbmonkey> but you ran it with unity turned off?
<kbmonkey> could the problems have been with ubuntu itself and not unity ?
<Kilos> ya on classic gnome
<kbmonkey> okay. just asking.
<Kilos> i can install 11.04 but only in classic
<kbmonkey> ubuntu is based off Debian
<kbmonkey> wonder if your issues could have been related..
<kbmonkey> getting Debian from Ian some time?
<Kilos> the crash kid gave me a command whereby you update an iso file but way back in lucid
<Kilos> i am trying to get him to download the isos so when he comes i can burn to cd and try install
<Kilos> but he too has min time
<Kilos> so dunno when he will get here again
<Kilos> i also would like for him to get lubuntu for me but only if we can sort the update command
<kbmonkey> I see
<kbmonkey> that wil be good if you can get those discs :)
<Kilos> here is that iso update command.. how would one modify it to work with lubuntu and debian
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Kilos> worked great with lucid
<Kilos> dink inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> waaroor moet ek dink?
<Kilos> oor daai opdrag man
<inetpro> Kilos: that is to update it when you have downloaded it already
<Kilos> if you update the iso before installing then you save 100's of megs of data
<Kilos> yes thats right. want ian to download and update before he brings it here
<inetpro> Kilos: depends
<Kilos> inetpro, on?
<inetpro> sometimes there are many updates on top of what is on an updated cd
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> but zsync is very cool for sure
<inetpro> kbmonkey_:  wb
<kbmonkey_> did I time out?
<inetpro> kbmonkey_: not yet
<kbmonkey_> ah seems like
<Kilos> no you just appeared again kbmonkey 
<Kilos> you gotta tail
<kbmonkey_> that don't make sense, what I did, lol
<Kilos> connection glitch
<inetpro> kbmonkey_: you may have missed some bits
<Kilos> you gotta wait 256 secs
<Kilos> or ghost it
<kbmonkey_> that is strange, cos im connected via a remote shell, anyways
<inetpro> Kilos: you have a good memory
<zeref> hmmmm
<inetpro> zeref: wb
<Kilos> ha ha i member ghost but forgot how to do it
<zeref> hi hi
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> hi roryy 
<zeref> 12.04 is using alot of ram
<inetpro> kbmonkey: wb
<roryy> hi kilos
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro :)
<kbmonkey> hi roryy 
<roryy> hi kb
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I was asking from which version of that ubuntu iso do you want to move from/to using zsync?
<Kilos> i want ian to get me 12.04 kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> okay
<Kilos> then update it before he brings it here
<kbmonkey> I wonder how often the Ubuntu ISO's get updated...
 * Kilos very sad about going away from maverick
<Kilos> every coupla weeks
<kbmonkey> don't worry Kilos, there will always be other OS's
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> no man i love maverick. its been great
<Kilos> very stable now
<roryy> fight the future, eh? :-)
<inetpro> kbmonkey: AFAIK they get updated with each official release
<roryy> at least we've got a long weekend to get our installs sorted
<inetpro> but then you also get the daily version
<inetpro> or some such
<kbmonkey> ah thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: tumbleweed would know more about the iso release and daily schedules
<Kilos> maverick is almost dead but they just brought out another 150m of updates
<kbmonkey> it will likely be in the wiki too
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> inetpro, did nicom ever come back with his xchat problem
<inetpro> kbmonkey: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... I don't know
<inetpro> don't think so
<kbmonkey> I'm wondering if zsync could work between 11.04 and 12.?
<tumbleweed> hrm?
<Kilos> it must kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hiya tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> Kilos: no, it wouldn't
<inetpro> tumbleweed: sorry to wake you up
<tumbleweed> err kbmonkey
<Kilos> oh my
<tumbleweed> inetpro: just having supper :)
<Kilos> oh i see between different releases
<tumbleweed> I think it's safe to assume that very little of the CD is the same between releases
<tumbleweed> probably none of it
<Kilos> kbmonkey, it must be done with the same release
<inetpro> I guess very little of it would be the same
<inetpro> if any
<tumbleweed> well, lots of files will be. But the order probably wouldn't be the same
<inetpro> exactly
<tumbleweed> and zsync works in small chunks
<inetpro> would be interesting to test and see
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: ek wonder of hy weet van eish?
<Kilos> tot die ausies weet van dit
<kbmonkey> aibo
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> ek was eens by ubuntu-au en een ou het iets gese toe se ek eish
<Kilos> toe kom n ander in en se "dont say eish, explain your problem and we will help you
<Kilos> maybe they think it means help
<Kilos> Maaz, seen nuvolari 
<Maaz> Kilos: nuvolari was last seen 1 day, 21 hours, 45 minutes and 48 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-04-20 14:07:42 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-04-20 16:10:17 PDT
<Kilos> Maaz, tell nuvolari Haai vreemdeling, kom kuier nou en dan
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell nuvolari on freenode
<nuvolari> i oom Kilos 
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari Haai vreemdeling, kom kuier nou en dan" 2 minutes and 33 seconds ago
<nuvolari> *hi
<nuvolari> Ek is hier rond oom
<Kilos> lol naand seun
<Kilos> jy moet nou en dan iets se
<nuvolari> naand oom
<nuvolari> oh! is dit wat 'n mens hier doen?
<nuvolari> ek dog 'n mens wag tot iemand jou naam sê
<Kilos> ha ha 
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> nee man jy moet soggens en saans groet
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, why are you using dropbox?
<nuvolari> hi kbmonkey!
 * nuvolari tips hat
<Banlam> why would someone not use dropbox?
 * nuvolari never got caught in dropbox
<kbmonkey> cos it allows me to 1) share some files and 2) auto backup my .config files Kilos 
<inetpro> wow!
<Kilos> Banlam, i need more than that
<Banlam> kilos, more space?
 * inetpro didn't know that sabdfl is into beekeeping
<kbmonkey> why do you ask Kilos?
<Kilos> Banlam, no more explanation into why
<Kilos> um
<Banlam> kilos, it has version control
<Banlam> allows you to sync over various devices
<Kilos> interested in finding an alternative if i gotta go off ubntu
<Banlam> haha, yeah :)
<inetpro> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1115 From the “One thing that scares you, every day” dept
<Banlam> but you can use it on pretty much any platform
<superfly> mmm, yummy shepherd's pie
<Banlam> I use it for work, means I don't have to worry about doing backups
<Banlam> or transporting work on flash drives
<Banlam> it's always up to date
<Banlam> no matter where I am
<Kilos> hehe sounds like full tummy superfly 
<kbmonkey> it has a Linux command line interface too, don't need to use the dropbox website
<Banlam> It's a nice way to share files and especially photos
<Banlam> you can install it in ubuntu
<Banlam> so you have a fdropbox folder
<Kilos> and what does it look like Banlam ?
<Banlam> Kilos, what does what look like?
<Kilos> oh its not a stand alone os
<Banlam> o.O
<Banlam> it's not an OS at all
<Kilos> desktop
<Banlam> it's jsut a folder on your computer
<kbmonkey> lol, no Kilos. it is a program 
<Banlam> you install the program
<kbmonkey> it does what Ubuntu one does
<Banlam> specify a folder as your dropbox folder
<Kilos> ah
<Banlam> but anywhere
<zeref> dropbox creates a folder for you :-)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, so what OS are you using it on
<inetpro> superfly: enjoy!
<superfly> inetpro: I did, thank you.
<kbmonkey> it runs on Debian Kilos 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> are you running debian or ubuntu
<kbmonkey> I didn't know you use Ubuntu One Kilos 
<Kilos> i dont kbmonkey 
<Kilos> what you see there
<kbmonkey> I run it under a Debian derivative called Crunchbang
 * inetpro got it working perfectly on Ubuntu 11.10, on Kubuntu 12.04 as well as on the droid
<Banlam> same
<Banlam> also on ios
<Banlam>  and windows :P
<inetpro> dropbox is really nice and easy to use
<inetpro> how UbuntuOne should have been
<Kerbero> indeed
<Banlam> have Google released their product yet?
<Kilos> yo Kerbero 
<kbmonkey> oh, Kilos I am confused.  I thought you said you wanted to more your ubuntu one to dropbox when you start on debian?
<kbmonkey> move*
<inetpro> Maaz: wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much inetpro my good good friend
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> geez kbmonkey did i say that?
<inetpro> magespawn: wb
<magespawn> Hi Kilos, inetpro, kbmonkey
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what are you smoking?
<magespawn> Whats up this evening?
<Kilos> we chatting about alternatives to unity
<inetpro> magespawn: anything and everything
<magespawn> Coop good to know
<magespawn> Good
<kbmonkey> nothing as good as I'd like, Kilos ;P
<magespawn> Cool
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> kbmonkey programming question?
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn o/
<kbmonkey> question?
<Kilos> hmmm he's thinking about it
<magespawn> Would you write 'if money:' or 'if money != 0:'
<Kilos> ah still the game
<kbmonkey> ah okay,, let's see :)
<kbmonkey> both would work
<kbmonkey> both does
<magespawn> Yes they would, but apparently the first is better
<zeref> magespawn: i think 1st would would if money was boolean
<zeref> *work
<kbmonkey> Python tests false if your value is 0, otherwise it will be true
<kbmonkey> so it's a syntax shortcut
<kbmonkey> there's nothing wrong with that way
<magespawn> Right
 * inetpro waves everyone good night
<kbmonkey> good night inetpro 
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<magespawn>  Night inetpro
<Kilos> im not far behind
<kbmonkey> magespawn, its very fine, as long as you consider for example, the value can it be negative? and such things
<kbmonkey> because <0 values would also test true :)
<Kilos> night guys. hope you all have a good start to the new week tomorrow
<magespawn> Yes have run into that 
<kbmonkey> night Kilos 
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<kbmonkey> as long as you consider these other cases, just using "if money:" is fine
<magespawn> This part comes from a short program like the others, and if you 'obey' the question you would not enter a negative
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> that's convenient ;)
<superfly> magespawn: what happens if you enter a negative?
<kbmonkey> i wish many of my old clients 'obeyed' the system rules. 
<magespawn> Th3 program still runs but you do not have to give the waiter money to get into the restaurant
<magespawn> Let me see if I have the full code here
<magespawn> No it is not one I have put in the d4op box y
<kbmonkey> on a similar note magespawn ...
<kbmonkey> if money:
<kbmonkey> will convert money into a boolean first
<kbmonkey> this is done similar to bool(money)
<kbmonkey> or bool(0)
<kbmonkey> you get the idea
<kbmonkey> so a conversion is done, and then the test
<magespawn> Yup
<kbmonkey> but, if you say "if money > 0", then no conversion is done
<kbmonkey> only comparisson
<magespawn> Then it wouod have to be positive
<kbmonkey> yes. I just used >0 as example
<magespawn> That fits with the program though
<magespawn> Better tha the one at the begininng
<kbmonkey> yes :)
<kbmonkey> for numbers, its best to use comparisson, sombody reading your code wil then know what you are testing for
<magespawn> So then the waiter would only let you in if you tip real money
<magespawn> Right i see
<kbmonkey> the first method is more suited for comparing boolean values, and object instances
<magespawn> Still onky on chapter 3
<magespawn> Typing is all wrong tonight
<kbmonkey> I'd go crackers if it took me that long :p 
<kbmonkey> I get impatient sometimes 
<magespawn> Me do but have nit had anytime lately to do anything but 'real' work
<magespawn> not
<kbmonkey> the PEP guide does not specify which is better in this case
<kbmonkey> are you allowed to use functions, magespawn ?
<magespawn> Have not got there yet but you and the fly showed me how to use print as a function
<magespawn> print()
<kbmonkey> later you will learn how to write your own functions, that would help you a lot in cases like this ;)
<magespawn> All in good time I suppose
<superfly> Generally, you'll see "if money:" more often than, "if money != 0:"
<superfly> BUT, as you guys pointed out, in this case using "if money > 0:" is much better
<zeref> hmmmm
<magespawn> It is a very simple program so also a very simple example
<magespawn> Definately form the program in question.
<magespawn> Zeref do you also write pythin?
<zeref> yebo
<magespawn> Cool
<zeref> been working on a tennis game in python
<magespawn> Like the atari game or more advanced?
<kbmonkey> like to see that sometime zeref :)
<zeref> magespawn: multiplayer stats game
<zeref> no graphics, you just see other players stats, and challenge them, see the results etc
<zeref> kind of like massively multiplayer online browser-based strategy game
<zeref> but not broswr-based
<magespawn> I see sounds cool
<magespawn> Platform? Anything running python?
<zeref> yep
<magespawn> Very wide reach then
<zeref> been looking for friends to join in, but none of them have done python
<superfly> zeref: good opportunity for them to learn
<zeref> yep, told them that, but they were meh about that
<zeref> thats how i've learnt teh pythons
<magespawn> I would not mind being a part of it, and kbmonkey also said he wanted to have a look
<zeref> that would be cool :-D
<superfly> nothing much you can do if they're like kodez and aren't willing to put effort in
<zeref> o0o0, what did kodez do or not do
<magespawn> Do not know how much I can help, but I am sure I will learn a lot
<kbmonkey> sure zeref. I take interest in any code while I learn soemthing new from it
<kbmonkey> like I'd be interested in the technologies used to communicate your stats between clients
<magespawn> Okay now 
<zeref> cooliz
<magespawn> Now that is odd
<zeref> i'll get in touch with you guys, when i get back on it. now i'm dealing with a student enrollment system in java
<magespawn> gc and gc_ here at the same time
<gc_> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> Cool Zeref
<magespawn> hey gc
<kbmonkey> there was a netsplit. like when i was on here x2 :p
<magespawn> Ahh right
<magespawn> Bit slow to catch up since I am on mobile
<magespawn> I am out of here, night all.
<zeref> ciao
<kbmonkey> me too, need an early night. let us know how that goes once you back on it zeref...
<zeref> kk, will do
<zeref> anybody else having a blue tint in their youtube videos: http://i.imgur.com/Xbnpz.jpg
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> I saw that the other week
<kbmonkey> could it be youtube?
<zeref> peeps say its due to the recent update of flashplugin, only happens to nvidiea drivers
<Kerbero> yes
<Kerbero> nvidia+flash
<Kerbero> http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/324-how-to-fix-the-blue-tint-on-youtube-videos-problem-flash-and-nvidia
<kbmonkey> I want to remove the flash plugins and just use the html5 youtube method
<Kerbero> soemtimes it falls back to flash anyway
<Kerbero> even though one is set to html5
<kbmonkey> because the html5 is betta, and does not support videos with adverts yet
<kbmonkey> -t
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<zeref> "Of course the whole proccess has the side effect that your CPU will be used more to decode flash videos..."
<zeref> meh
<Kerbero> does not make sense
<Kerbero> enabling hardware video decode
<Kerbero> should make cpu load less
<Kerbero> i guess the config file is the wrong way round
<Kerbero> 1 = disabled, 0 = enabled
<kbmonkey> the poster got the config values wrong ;)
<Kerbero> i disagree
<kbmonkey> can also use gnash, the free flash plugin
<Kerbero> as i used those config values and it worked
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> I don't have that file. weird.
<Kerbero> one have to create it
<Kerbero> the folder too
<Kerbero> *directory
<zeref> good heavens
<zeref> 905/2012MB
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-15
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi henk
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Jabberwocky_ 
<Kilos> what a massive mail in the lists from Ramu Lyer
<superfly> hiya Kilos, henkj, Jabberwocky_
<henkj> morning superfly 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Morning all the people!
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<superfly> hi maiatoday
 * superfly has already said hello to HawkiesZA
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all :)
<superfly> aloha ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos and everone else
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos
<Vince-0> Monday blady Maanday
<Squirm> lol Vince-0
<Squirm> I second that
<superfly> Symmetria: *poke*
<Symmetria> superfly *slap*
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> sorry Im around :) just concentrating on something 
<superfly> Symmetria: who can we poke to get za.archive.ubuntu.com up and running again?
<Symmetria> superfly patrickh@tenet.ac.za
<Symmetria> (Patrick Holahan)
<superfly> Symmetria: ta.
<Symmetria> in the mean time, mirror.ufs.ac.za
<Symmetria> has a full and complete mirror on it
<Symmetria> you'd have to check the pathing
<Symmetria> and its synching often
<Symmetria> and its got just as much bandwidth
<superfly> ta
<magespawn> mornign all
<magespawn> morning even
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up?
<Kilos> the sun
<magespawn> ah well that is very good. i saw that happen this morning
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> gravity is still switched on, as well, so all in all turning out to be an excellent day
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> brain is a bit in limbo, been up since 04:00
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> kids?
<magespawn> no early game drive
<Symmetria> where were ya doing game drive?
<magespawn> Hluhluwe Game Reserve
 * Symmetria did a game drive in nairobi national park on saturday :)
<magespawn> i was the guide on this one
<Symmetria> then went to the animal orphanage there where they look after and rehab animals who have lost their parents before putting em back in the park
<Symmetria> heh, that animal orphanage was cool, a lot of the wild monkeys out the park come into it to see if they can get food from the baby animals that isnt eaten etc
<Symmetria> so the guide there was like, here, give them some peanuts, they are pretty tame
<Symmetria> so they were eating peanuts outta my hand, next thing I had a young vervet jump on my shoulder and try play with my hair lol
<magespawn> did it pee on you? they mark their territory lik that
<Symmetria> hehehe nah buts its mom didnt look happy with it sitting on my shoulder
<Symmetria> heh I was keeping a very wary eye on the baboons that were around though
<Symmetria> those things scare me
<trender> afternoon people
<trender> is anybody alive ??
<magespawn> afternoon trender
<Kilos> hi tend
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi trender 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<trender> hi :)
<Kilos> if you dont run away you can join us for our monthly meeting tonight
<trender> you okes from durban ?
<Kilos> all over
<trender> ah yes im sure
<trender> was figuring mostly durban people
<Kilos> the whole country and some in the NL
<magespawn> some are in durban and the surrounds
<trender> im in durban
<Kilos> i actually think we got more cape peeps here
<Kilos> the durbs okes are always on holiday
<trender> erm and other are in #clug
<trender> on a different network
<Kilos> are you one of the durbs lug guys?
<trender> no no
<trender> im a durban noob
<Kilos> ah welcome
<trender> even a linux noob
<Kilos> put this channel on your cant be disconnected lists
<trender> but and old school develloper
<Kilos> this is the right place for linux help
<trender> an = and
<trender> have strange interests
<Kilos> tell us about yourself
<Kilos> nice to see new faces here
<trender> engineering etc
<trender> brb ok 
<trender> need to open door
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> there is no rushing on this channel
<Kilos> you can wait hours at times
<trender> ok back
<Kilos> wb
<trender> well im an old school asm programmer
<trender> and develloper i guess
<trender> but dont really do much deve anymore
<trender> dev
<Kilos> ah , we have 2 ubuntu dev guys here
<Kilos> are you using ubuntu?
<trender> no no windoze
<Kilos> aw shame
<Kilos> we will convert you
<trender> :)
<trender> i have an interesting story
<Kilos> there are guys in durbs with official cds still methinks
<Kilos> ok tell
<trender> erm ok i can shaow you
<trender> i have these little linux lunch boxes
<trender> called squareone from itian
<trender> and they are missing linux image files = linux applications
<trender> if youd like a look i can give you the address
<trender> i think its a very interesting toy
<trender> so i bought 100pcs to play with
<Kilos> try be here at 19.30 tonight then the durbs guys will be here
<Kilos> 100?
<Kilos> whew
<trender> yea yea
<trender> 100pcs
<trender> you like the sounds of this toy ?
<trender> ive put it online for linux okes to play with it
<magespawn> link?
<Kilos> im still learning about pc's so dont mess with other things mostly
<trender> erm mage should i give the link in private
<Kilos> but will look
<Kilos> no here
<trender> http://192.168.0.254:8090/
<Kilos> so we can all see
<trender> oops sorry
<trender> let me fix that
<Kilos> hehe
<trender> 105.225.161.189:8090
<magespawn> that looks like a private network link
<trender> sure it is
<trender> admin:squareone ok
<trender> try not to toast it
<Kilos> is it http then that long number?
<trender> but its a fine exibit
<magespawn> you okay with people have a look on your private net?
<trender> http://105.225.161.189:8090
<trender> yea off course
<trender> you see what it looks like ?
<trender> you can log in with admin:squareone
<trender> thats the admin config page
<trender> the telent is also open
<trender> its missing the hard disk image files
<trender> so i need to rebuild these up
<trender> make my own image packs
<Kilos> aw i cant get past the first page
<trender> you can log in with admin:squareone
<magespawn> user admin password squareone
<trender> its an all in one linux server lunchbox
<trender> correct yes
<magespawn> looks cool
<trender> im interested what you guys make of it
<trender> its just a brick at present
<magespawn> use? internet proxy/server?
<trender> with a 70gb hard drive in right now
<trender> erm i dont know if you can use a proxy with it
<trender> you likely can yea
<trender> try not to reformat the hard disk :P
<magespawn> nah
 * Squirm looks around
<trender> obviously you guys can do anything you like to it tho
<trender> including reboot it and such
<trender> at the core it has an arm41 processor
<magespawn> do you need a adsl modem to get it on line?
<trender> running what apprears to be an embedded linux OS
<trender> yes its connected to my adsl router
<trender> at present
<trender> ive just done the network stuff to get it online
<trender> the poking inside the box is done via telnet
<magespawn> i see that it will do it its own routing as, so you only need a adsl modem
<trender> you are correct yes
<trender> it has 4 ports for routing
<trender> i dont need those though my router already does that
<trender> ou can drop any linux package on the box via the admin interface "install hdd image"
<trender> you = ou
<trender> but i think you need to go in via telnet to ./configure packages
<trender> off course i know nothing about linux
<trender> just have interogated this relic for 2 days
<trender> poked around and such
<trender> i would very much like to get the NAS working
<trender> like install samba and apache
<magespawn> lookd like a great little box
<magespawn> what is the physical size?
<trender> but i dont really know how to install software on this box
<trender> lunch box size
<trender> its only bix enuf to install the hard disk inside
<Kilos> 70g or 80g
<magespawn> this page shows all the services that are currently running
<magespawn> http://105.225.161.189:8090/server/sstart
<trender> correct
<trender> ideally i would like it to run NAS and web services
<magespawn> looks like if you want to extend the functionality you have install and os in=mage to the drive
<magespawn> you know telnet is not secure
<magespawn> ?
<trender> yes i need some image
<trender> yes my telnet is open
<trender> im open for suggestions to get this box working
<magespawn> is there a hard drive in it now?
<Kilos> get an ubuntu iso and install it
<trender> 70gb hard drive in it now yes
<trender> i wont know how to install ubuntu on this box
<Kilos> i didnt know they made 70gB drives
<magespawn> it looks like you need to image an active hard drive that has the install as you want it then upload it to the box
<Kilos> no dvdrom or nothing
<trender> it has no bootable devices
<Kilos> cant you plugin an external dvdrom
<magespawn> maybe wait till one of the smart guys put their head in
<trender> ok brb ok need to get the door
<trender> yes i have nothing but time
<trender> this is just a hobbie
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> retired millionaire?
<Kilos> hehe
<trender> erm something like that
<trender> brb
<Kilos> does it do everything online magespawn ?
<magespawn> through a web browser, and telnet
<Kilos> hi simeon 
<magespawn> the is a pdf manual here http://is.gd/er7W27
<magespawn> and the amazon pictures here http://is.gd/quYcc3
<magespawn> trender: do you have the wired only version?
<Kilos> it says wireless too and pppoe
<magespawn> to get ubuntu running on that you would need the arm version not the standard iso
<magespawn> there are two Kilos one with wireless
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm here is the download page
<Kilos> i wonder if the wireless one will do 3g
<magespawn> the wireless is for wireless lan or WiFi
<magespawn> here is the link for the arm install instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server/Install
<magespawn> if trender sets this up http://105.225.161.189:8090/dyndns then you can access it from anyware all the time
<magespawn> looks like a nice little server that
<Kilos> hi Georgl 
<Georgl> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yeah it does magespawn 
<Kilos> aybe with tweaking the wireless one will do 3g
<Kilos> or with a buntu install
<magespawn> you might be able to run it through one of the usb ports on the back
<Kilos> i actually saw a command on how to connect a server to 3g other day but dont ask me where anymore
<Kilos> yeah with usb it might work
<magespawn> install the ubuntu arm and then use sakis3g to connect, the square one could then handle the routing for the network and teh dyndns would still work too
<magespawn> s/teh/the
<Kilos> i dunno whats an ubuntu arm
<Kilos> superfly: did you look at this thing?
<magespawn> Kilos arm is a type of processor like intel pentium
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> that version of ubuntu is made for that type of processor
<Kilos> and they use a different version of ubuntu
<Kilos> oic
<magespawn> different types of processor do things differently so the software has to be cutomised for it
<magespawn> no changes to the interface AFAIK all under the bonnet
<Kilos> lekker small server though
<superfly> Kilos: at what?
<Kilos> whew lotsa scroll back superfly 
<magespawn> http://105.225.161.189:8090
<magespawn> admin an squareone
<magespawn> superfly^
<trender> ok im back
<trender> sorry okes busy day this side
<Kilos> np
<trender> anyone have any ideas about the lunchbox :) ?
<superfly> magespawn: interesting
<trender> linuchbox with linux sarmies
<Kilos> as magespawn said try install from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server/Install
<trender> ah that looks promising
<trender> designed for arm cores
<Kilos> and get a ubuntu cd and install ubuntu alongside your windows
<trender> oh yea
<magespawn> trender are going to sell them here?
<Kilos> then you can use xchat to come here
<trender> erm i dont know at present
<trender> first i need to get the apps installed
<trender> but yea will likely sell them at some stage
<Kilos> oh you first want to install everything then sell working boxes?
<trender> yea yea
<magespawn> cool keep us posted
<trender> will do so
<ThatGraemeGuy> would it cost less than a raspberry pi?
<magespawn> most linux peeps will install their own software
<trender> what a rasberry pic costing now ?
<trender> pi
<Kilos> yeah you might wanna sell some without going to the trouble first
<magespawn> $35
<trender> can rasberry pi make a nas box ?
<magespawn> or there is a site here doing it in rands
<trender> no this box im the olnt importer for these products at repsent
<trender> only
<magespawn> yes but you buy almost everything seperate
<magespawn> was talking about the pi
<Kilos> so what do they cost?
<ThatGraemeGuy> raspberry pi can do almost anything, it was designed to be a learning platform
<trender> ah yes ive heard about rasberry pi
<trender> sorry im flippen running around like a bluass fly
<trender> rasberry pi have a HDD interface ??
<confluency> Why, hello again.
<Kilos> hi confluency 
<tumbleweed> no, PIs have USB
<magespawn> http://www.pifactory.co.za/ 
<tumbleweed> there aren't many ARM boards with SATA, but they are available
<trender> cool man
<magespawn> i saw one somwhere brb
<magespawn> somebody posted a link here 
<trender> i spose the students will like the PI
<tumbleweed> everybody likes them
<trender> ya cool toys
<trender> i dont have time to turn the PI into meaningfull toys though
<trender> although would very much like to
<trender> i will order some fro the students 
<trender> for
<Georgl> trender: are all of your squareone devices you have in need of intalling/reloading the firmware?
<trender> erm
<trender> the firmware is not really available
<trender> itian are not responding
<Georgl> ok
<trender> its mostly in need of the hard drive image = software packages
<trender> like samba and apache
<trender> i dont know if i need to install a real linux OS per se
<Georgl> may i look around and change some settings?
<trender> it has an embedded linux OS
<trender> yes play with it by all means
<Georgl> ok
<Georgl> thank you
<trender> thats why its here :)
<trender> you can use the telnet as well
<magespawn> looks like you could use the preconfigered image here 
<magespawn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<magespawn> on your system here http://105.225.161.189:8090/system/conf_setting
<trender> interesting
<trender> that part kinda boggles me for now
<magespawn> not sure which one it would be though
<trender> you and me both :)
<trender> this is a new experience for me
<magespawn> here is some more info 
<magespawn> there are three different ones, the first two are about 498MB each are img.gz, so probable need to be extracted first before you use them
<magespawn> not too sure so confirm it first
<trender> the box automatically does the extractions
<trender> i dont controll that process at all
<trender> i just point to tar.gz images
<trender> the person who comes up with the most creative way of "fixing" this squareone box can have a free box
<trender> its just a nice playtoy at present :)
<Kilos> trender: do you teach? i see you say students
<trender> yes i do teach
<Kilos> wb Jabberwocky_ 
<trender> students at KZn mostly i pay for thier practical credits courses
<Kilos> ah
<trender> i only take one at a time...i dont have a big place at present
<trender> each student costs me about 10k for 2 months
<trender> else they never gonna find work
<trender> the job market is hard
<Kilos> whew
<trender> nobody wants to employ students
<Vince-0> hey trender 
<trender> yo man
<Kilos> even qualified peeps battle for work nowadays
<trender> you are right
<Vince-0> got any Linux admins?
<trender> everyone needs to eat
<Kilos> trender: Vince-0 is a durbanite
<trender> ok cool mate
<trender> nah linux is just a hobby for me at present
<Kilos> one of the lug guys
<trender> great :)
<trender> this lug is new to me
<trender> i wasnt sure where you okes was hiding :)
<Vince-0> durbanlinux.org.za
<trender> i will like to do some linux projects though
<trender> as i get up to speed
<trender> im more an old school guy asmfreak etc
<trender> enjoyed the asm coding
<trender> back in the day :P
<trender> atmel pic etc
<trender> even pcs
<trender> but that was years back
<trender> i dont do much dev work anymore
<Kilos> hehe you also a ballie?
<trender> yea man those days i still had hair and teeth :)
<Vince-0> what do you teach to students?
<Kilos> lol sounds familiar
<trender> practical elecronics programming mostly
<trender> depends what thier credits call for
<Kilos> their
<Kilos> we used to have a spell checker but he got busy
<Vince-0> nice! join KZN house4hack
<trender> im fairly flexible
<Vince-0> kzn.house4hack.co.za
<trender> :)
<trender> ah my typing is very bad 
<trender> and this vista box is very slow
<tonberryE352> of all the versions of windows you could be running...
<trender> hehe
<trender> yes i know
<trender> im just to lazy to fix this box
<Kilos> lol just install ubuntu
<trender> have to much work here
<Kilos> fixes all windows probs
<trender> yea you are right
<trender> will get there :)
<Kilos> install take 25 mins and then an hour or so updating/upgrading
<trender> small steps..for an old dog
<Kilos> lol how old are you if i may ask?
<trender> eish dont ask
<Kilos> more than 62?
<trender> lets just say i witnessed the birth of the pc
<trender> nah not so bad
<Kilos> aw i dunno when that was
<Kilos> then you younger than me and im not even a pc person
<trender> ah well im not a dinosaur :P
<Kilos> was a mechanic till i was given a p2 a few years back
<trender> so you reinvesnted yerself ?
<trender> reinvented
<trender> nice
<Kilos> and since then have struggled through win 95 98 xp till i was told there is a virus free OS available called linux
<trender> hehe yes indeed
<trender> the road less travelled
<Kilos> and by chance came on ubuntu from a neighbour who had a copy of 8.04
<trender> ah ive wanted to do this for many years
<trender> ive just not really had the time 
<trender> to many pans in other fires
<Kilos> battled in the beginning till i was informed by the fly to come here and its been wonderful since
<trender> yea yea this is a good place to start i think
<Kilos> ya but half or more of your time is used up sukkeling with winstinks
<trender> the ##linux channel is to hectic
<trender> i prefer a smaller crowd
<Kilos> yeah this is the most friendly helpful channel of them all
<trender> get stepped on less :P
<Kilos> and big brains here
<trender> yea i bet
<Kilos> ubuntu dev guys and python experts and lots more
<trender> and chanserv lives here as well :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> are you here with your browser
<trender> no no a mirc client
<Kilos> ah
<trender> so i can log and digest later
<trender> us older folks need to log the brain gets to full :)
<Kilos> lol i often have to scroll back and see who said what but mostly thats major work
<trender> ya
<trender> i prefer one on one chats really
<trender> but people think yer gay then :P
<trender> or want cybersex
<trender> etc
<Kilos> i dunno mirc but the irc clients like xchat and quassel have a pm function
<Kilos> wait ill try you
<trender> yea yea i got private chat
<trender> mirc is very strong mature client
<tonberryE352> and oh so bloated
<trender> yes very bloated
<trender> the very nature of its scripting is a double edged sword
<Kilos> you can get xchat for win too
<Kilos> used to be free
<trender> better the devil you know ;)
<Kilos> maybe they also want $49 nowadays
<trender> at this stage anyway
<magespawn> Vince-0: is that a channel or a site?
<Vince-0> ey
<Vince-0> both are sites
<Vince-0> one looks a bit old school
<Vince-0> but that's peter's from house4hack
<magespawn> cannot load http://kzn.house4hack.co.za/
<Kilos> Vince-0: fix it
<magespawn> might not be broken 
<magespawn> lol
<Vince-0> ya doesn't look like its online
<magespawn> hey HawkiesZA
<magespawn> just watched the LTG Chai fm episode
<HawkiesZA> Helloski
<HawkiesZA> Aha. Which one?
<magespawn> 126
<magespawn> nice to see 'mainstream' recognition
<HawkiesZA> Ah, yeah. My last one for a bit. 125 was also at Chai, though that was somewhat unplanned. I see 125 hasn't been uploaded though. Heads will roll for this!
<magespawn> right lol
<HawkiesZA> What'd you think?
<magespawn> you moving to cape town for work?
<magespawn> i liked it
<HawkiesZA> haha. Already here.
<magespawn> sound was very good
<HawkiesZA> And content? :P
<magespawn> that does not vary in quality much, if at all
<HawkiesZA> heh. So either decent or you're a sucker for punishment
<HawkiesZA> I'll take it as a good thing
<HawkiesZA> :D
<magespawn> i am also married (11 years) with two kids, so maybe the second one is more accurate
<Kilos> hi fender
<Kilos> sjoe fender and trender
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<fender> arg ya
<Kilos> i go get sheep
<fender> need to kill the spook
<fender> ok kilos take it easy mate
<fender> had a windows moment :P
<fender> ah gees now wonder
<fender> no wonder
<fender> the linux people are telling me windos has exploits lol
<magespawn> HawkiesZA: but yes content is good
<trender> ok gosh im back
<trender> so its hack the new guy time hehe
<magespawn> how so ?
<trender> i see this network makes you very vulnerable
<magespawn> you mean your squareone?
<HawkiesZA> magespawn, kewl. Well, if you have comments/feedback/nerdrage, feel free to let 'em know. If it's the first two, I'll be happy to pass on the message
<trender> no no even my laptop here
<trender> yer ip is very exposed on this network
<trender> nice in some ways not in others
<magespawn> when you connect to irc it shows your external ip address unless you get a cloak
<trender> yes i figured that out now :)
<trender> i was just knocked offline a sec ago
<magespawn> you  mean from the channel or in general?
<trender> moral of the story dont use windoze in a lunux channel lol
<trender> no no in general
<Kilos> nope , morale is dont use windows anywhere
<magespawn> wonder what happened?
<trender> general DOS
<trender> or something tamer
<trender> not an issue really :)
<magespawn> there are a few of use here who use windows fro various reasons
<trender> yea yea
<trender> but this kind of network tends to invite the port scanner kiddies and exploiters
<trender> okes with to much time and not enough clue :)
<trender> thats so 20yrs ago IMO
<trender> the new networks cloak yer ip automatically
<trender> well some do some dont
<magespawn> indeed, not sure about the reasoning behind the non automatic cloaking
<trender> yea something to do with file sharing
<trender> dcc services i guess
<trender> its better to be exposed in some ways i guess if you know what yer doing
<trender> but this laptop is a bit of a flake
 * trender yawns
<trender> linux makes me tired just thinking about it
<trender> its a big step
<magespawn> trender: there is lots of info online via google, and peeps here know a lot 
<magespawn> later all home time
<trender> ok cool mate
<trender> i will stick around and soak up the possiblities
<Kilos> trender: its easier than you think
<Kilos> later mage
<trender> its just the first tep mate
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> magespawn: 
<Kilos> lol
<trender> first step is the hardest
<Kilos> you going about it the hard way thats why
<trender> hehe
<trender> yea mabee
<trender> i will get the idea eventually
<trender> its just a foreign concept at present
<trender> how them sheep mate....baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad ??
<trender> sorry i had to do that :)
<trender> i cant imagine looking after sheep
<trender> i would love a farm though
<trender> and i will buy one soon
<trender> but not for annimals
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> they fine today, came half way home on their own
<trender> just need a big stock to encourage them ?
<trender> stok even
<Kilos> lol ya but its getting the stok behind them thats tiriyng
<Kilos> tiring
<Kilos> other wise they go further
<trender> :)
<trender> i try not to eat anything with a heartbeat
<Kilos> you are supposed to shorten them some first
<Kilos> then no heartbeat
<trender> meat causes cancer and diseases
<Kilos> eish i forgot to announce tonights meet till now on the lists
<trender> vegetable reverse diseases
<trender> the former is not acceptable to me
<Kilos> trender: if you are gonna get the guts to install ubuntu then you must join our mailing list
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<trender> ive got the guts allright
<trender> just working on some many projects right now
<trender> need to focus on the money taps mostly
<trender> i have an extravagant wife :(
<Kilos> but you may join now anyway
<Kilos> maybe some of the list guys will look into your toy as well
<Kilos> lol
<trender> yea yea im sure they will
<trender> some oke will end up getting one for free
<trender> i dont mind giving a few boxes away
<Kilos> what do them things cost anyway
<trender> i know people will like to play with it
<trender> when it was released about 5k i think
<Kilos> whew
<trender> but thats 7 years back
<Kilos> as bad as modern cell fones
<trender> i suppose its really what you make of it
<trender> suppose you use it to the max it adds value
<Kilos> and space
<trender> but if you just need a print server mabee it wont make sence
<Kilos> the fly uses a P2 as his server
<trender> i had some guy give me R5k for 1 unit without question
<trender> bbut i have no idea what hes gonna use it for
<trender> in fact he wanted to pay 12k
<trender> i told him it wasnt ready
<trender> guess some okes know what they want
<trender> personally i dont know what these can do as yet
<trender> its just a smart looking brick to me
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> wb maiatoday 
<trender> he just wanted a NAS box
<Kilos> dont forget tonights meeting
<trender> i didnt even know what NAS box was :P
<Kilos> i still dont
<trender> just knew thes where cool toys to have
<Kilos> lol
<trender> imported 140kg of these machines
<maiatoday> Kilos, I have a regular class on mondays from 7:15 to 8:30, I tried to wiggle out of it but I can't. The class used to be on a Tuesday but they moved it
<trender> took 31 days to get here
<Kilos> oh my maiatoday and whos gonna give info on your agenda item
<trender> 2 months if you inclde tha blerry logistics
<trender> paid what amounts to R200/unit for the squareone servers
<trender> or 20k for this batch
<Kilos> ah thats not too bad
<trender> nah its ok
<trender> the logistics cost more then the items
<trender> as it often does
<trender> these boxes only cost R50/unit i guess
<trender> i cleared them out
<trender> now they just got the second generation boxes left
<trender> those have wifi
<trender> and usb
<trender> etc etc
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you shoulda takem them rather
<Kilos> mind you for peeps with adsl its ok
<trender> ah yes but those would have been hectically expensive
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> maybe its possible to upgrade
<trender> erm not sure really
<trender> perhaps you can
<Kilos> add on bits and pieces
<trender> but the hardware is different
<trender> yes you are right
<trender> the sata interface is a start
<Kilos> like a usb hub and so on
<trender> erm yes
<trender> im gonna look into mods
<Kilos> evrything has usb today
<trender> i was offered 100k for this batch
<trender> but i declined
<trender> mabee a stupid move i shall wait and see
<trender> sometimes you take the cash and run
<trender> other times you leverage the tech
<Kilos> lol
<trender> for instance this bow with a webserver and installed website may add value
<trender> box
<trender> i have okes who want to take this to the next level
<trender> im just in no hurry to roll out a bad egg
<trender> i rather try to figure this out slowly
<trender> webserver plus fileserver nas would be cool
<trender> i dont know yet how big a hard disk its gonna support yet
<trender> so i havnt been out shopping yet
<trender> and i need 100 drives as well
<trender> so thats gonna hurt
<Kilos> ouch and ide no longer made here
<Kilos> maybe china will havw still
<trender> well im gonna convert to sata
<trender> yes china still has stock
<trender> but i rather go to sata if i can make that reliable
<trender> ide technically is more stable
<Kilos> that adapter works well
<trender> i hope so mate
<Kilos> even a pc dont know the diffs
<trender> ive used one before
<trender> but the adapter fell off the sata drive and it was toasted
<trender> serial bus is a funny annimal
<Kilos> oh the one ive seen has a cable from the ide plug to the sata plug so its flexible
<trender> ya i think some work both ways even
<trender> sata>>ide and ide>>sata
<Kilos> ive got one of those but it then plugs into a usb port
<trender> but from what ive heard the techiese dont like those adapters
<trender> ah thats neat man
<trender> makes a usb drive minus enclosure
<Kilos> yip
<trender> very usefull
<trender> the rasberry Pi looks interesting as well
<trender> ive been looking at this for a long time now
<Kilos> the guys love them
<trender> yea the gpio make them very versatile
<Kilos> gpio?
<trender> general purpose io ports
<Kilos> ah
<trender> the ports that are exposed to the real world
<trender> like for displays and keybords etc
<trender> rasberry pi can do some hectic stuff with ease
<trender> a devellopers toy of course
<trender> great for students
<trender> nicely priced
<trender> but im not gonna make a burglar alarm on it lol
<Kilos> lol
<trender> mabee a remote coke machine that disciminates its customers
<trender> discriminates even
<trender> give 2 cokes to the girls 1 to the boys ;)
<trender> and take phone numbers ;)
<trender> with web based invertory controll
<trender> inventory rather
<trender> brb i need to check the supper is gonna happen...
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> is jy en apie reg vir vanaand
<nuvolari> ek hoop so oom Kilos :P
<nuvolari> apie stoel mos?
<Kilos> ya
<Trixar_za> Oh hai nuvolari
<nuvolari> oh hai Trixar_za 
<nuvolari> you been good?
 * nuvolari prods kbmonkey
<nuvolari> gosh, i need to go for new glasses
<Kilos> hes not here yet
<Kilos> lets hope
<Trixar_za> I've been alright
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi Meesterarend 
<Meesterarend> Hey guys
<Meesterarend> kilos
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos and Meesterarend
<Meesterarend> hey Trixar_za
<Guest4608> fefe
<nuvolari> oh hi Meesterarend 
<nuvolari> gaan dit wel?
<Meesterarend> hey nuvolari
<Meesterarend> jip
<Meesterarend> besig en als 
<nuvolari> besig is goed
<Meesterarend> ja
<Meesterarend> maar maandae is soms die ergste
<theblazehen> Hi all
<nuvolari> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Meeting at 19:30 right?
<Kilos> yip theblazehen 
<theblazehen> thanks
 * Kilos goes to eat
<trender> evening people
<kbmonkey_> hello
<trender> lo kb
<nuvolari> oh hi kbmonkey_ 
<nuvolari> hi trender 
 * nuvolari tips hat
<trender> hi peeps
<kbmonkey_> hmm, seems I am logged in twice. brb...
<trender> if you want to check out the linux toys its online now
<trender> dunno if you okes seen it yet
<kbmonkey> hello :]
<trender> http://105.225.161.189:8090 admin:squareone
<trender> the telnet is also open
<trender> have a look play around with it etc
<kbmonkey> what linux toys is that trender ?
<trender> its a lunchbox server called squareone
<trender> with linuc on a arm41 core
<trender> linux
<trender> a small all in one linux box
<kbmonkey> first tim eI heard of a lunchbox server. I like that flipout keyboard
<trender> try resist the urge to format the disk :)
<trender> the telnet is open as well to play with it
<trender> port23
<trender> brb eating...
<SmilyBorg> good evening all
<kbmonkey> hello SmilyBorg 
<kbmonkey> hello nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> hello Meesterarend 
<kbmonkey> ah, niantic approved some of my portals. too bad i don't play ingress anymore, need a larger device than a nexus one.
<kbmonkey> fyi the meeting minutes are at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/560/detail/
<kbmonkey> if anyone wants to add any items
<charl> good evening
<charl> just in time for the meeting i see
<Meesterarend> Hey all
<charl> hi Meesterarend 
<kbmonkey> hello charl 
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<Vince-0> im here, between braai tongs
<queery> *sniff *sniff
<queery> hoi
<kbmonkey> hello Vince-0 - how about some braai mushrooms? :]
<kbmonkey> hello queery 
<Vince-0> veges are starter
<trender> ok back
<queery> hate being sick
<charl> feel better soon queery 
<queery> thanx charl
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey SmilyBorg charl queery 
<trender> anyone figure out how to this linux squareone lunchbox server effectively can have a free one
<trender> how to ifx
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<trender> fix
<Kilos> you ready monkey?
<trender> grr
<kbmonkey> are you ready Kilos ?
<theblazehen> trender, What do you mean?
<kbmonkey> I am :]
<Kilos> its your show kbmonkey 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> we still have 5 minutes?
<Kilos> im parking off tonight
<trender> the aquareone linux server is missing application image files to make it work right
<Kilos> yip
<theblazehen> trender, ok. BTW telnet wont work
<trender> telnet works best on a hyperterminal xp client
<trender> telnet is working
<theblazehen> oh.
<trender> if the telnet not working its yer client thats not lekker
<trender> some brighspark linux oke who cracks this sqaureone box gets to keep one
<theblazehen> trender, Let me have a look at this then
<trender> im open for suggestions as well
<queery> hi oom Kilos 
<trender> go right ahead mate
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<queery> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<queery> not staying long
<queery> feeling horrid
<kbmonkey> sugar? gimme the *beans*!
<nuvolari> :O
<Kilos> Macoffee please
<nuvolari> need coffee
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<nuvolari> I'm going to put the kettle on
 * nuvolari sings 'I wanna be a simba chippie...'
<Kilos> kbmonkey: time
<kbmonkey> roger that
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<queery> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier queery my vriend
<nuvolari> Maaz: botbitcoin
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly IRC meet 15 April 2013
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz: I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Done
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre Henderson
<Maaz> theblazehen: Alrighty
<SmilyBorg> Maaz: I am Una Karlsen
<Maaz> SmilyBorg: Alrighty
<nuvolari> oh hi SmilyBorg 
<queery> Maaz, i am Dewald
<Maaz> queery: Okay
<SmilyBorg> hi nuvolari
<kbmonkey> Hello and welcome everyone. You can see today's agenda at 
<kbmonkey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/560/detail/
<superfly> ohi
<queery> can I make a request
<kbmonkey> I'm glad to see all of you here :]
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<kbmonkey> sure queery 
<queery> can we move events to the front after admin
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, ping
<queery> i really don't think I can concentrate
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: pong!
<Meesterarend> Maaz: I am Frans de Waal
<Maaz> Meesterarend: Yessir
<kbmonkey> I don't see why not, unless anyone objects? 
<queery> sorry, I really just need to get into bed
<queery> well properly
<charl> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl: Righto
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
<kbmonkey> okay let's start then
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<kbmonkey> these are at this auspicious url: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-03-18-17-34-02.txt
<Trixar_za> Maaz: I am Brenton Scott
<Maaz> Trixar_za: Sure
<Trixar_za> Sorry, I was feeling left out
<kbmonkey> We spoke about Ubuntu+1 development, I'm not sure if we have anything to add this time round?
<kbmonkey> welcome Trixar_za :]
<queery> no CD's
<kbmonkey> so let's focus on the agreeds. Release parties. we can discuss those in events?
<queery> yip
<kbmonkey> yes, heard there's no CD's 
<Kilos> kbmonkey: you gotta start using maaz to shorten links
<nuvolari> we didn't start planning one for Durbs yet
<kbmonkey> is lionthinker around?
<queery> maaz can do that
<Kilos> nope
<kbmonkey> no but was hoping to catch you tonight nuvolari and we can start initial ideas :]
<Meesterarend> Release parties are held long before we get any cd's any way
<nuvolari> okies
<kbmonkey> SmilyBorg, might be keen too, we will keep everyone informed
<nuvolari> May 4th would be a good time
<SmilyBorg> yup, I'm keen
<superfly> nuvolari: Star Wars day (and mrs_fly_'s birthday)
<SmilyBorg> running the beta on 2 machines aready and it's nice
<kbmonkey> Rad, okay Lionthinker was talking about Ogg Camp ZA, they're not around so wee will catch up with that later.
<nuvolari> superfly: the 4th?
<superfly> uhuh
<nuvolari> wow, an eventful day!
<SmilyBorg> may 4th is the day before my birthday
<nuvolari> looks like a party weekend!
<queery> ill be in knysna with the boyfriend
<queery> for pink loerie
<superfly> This just in: Ubuntu site has an updated design: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<kbmonkey> anybody wants to add anything for previous minutes? I'll move to the next topic: Events...
<superfly> not me
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> tell the bot who you are
<queery> next is admin
 * nuvolari checks out oeboentoe.com
<queery> and anouncements
<kbmonkey> ah true that queery, thanks. been a long Monday ;)
<queery> no worries
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Administrativia & Announcements
<Maaz> Current Topic: Administrativia & Announcements
<kbmonkey> I want to announce that this topic name is too long
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Agreed
<nuvolari> on a good month it takes longer to type administrativia than the topic itself
<Kilos> yeah just admin is good
<kbmonkey> Also, administrative wise I'ld like soembody else to chair next meeting, but we can decide that at the end.
<Kilos> change it quick before the pro gets here
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<superfly> anything else to add to admin?
<kbmonkey> nothing from my side, the floor is open for announcements from anyone here :]
<superfly> kbmonkey: oh, the za. mirror seems to be down at the moment
<superfly> use either ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za or ubuntu.mirror.ufs.ac.za
<queery> and mirror.ac.za
<superfly> queery: mirror.ac.za is the one that is down
<queery> or ftp.sun.ac.za
<Kilos> yeah i battled to get twitter in pidgin
<Kilos> changed to the uct one
<kbmonkey> thanks for the notice, good to know.
<queery> webafrica one is also ok
<queery> but they are idiots
<nuvolari> any iburst people around? :P
<kbmonkey> not me
<kbmonkey> okay next up...
<kbmonkey> oh anybody shout if I move too fast :>
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<kbmonkey> Release parties! 13.04 is due and KZN peeps are keen for some fun.
<nuvolari> and an Ubuntu Hour in June
<Kilos> tumbleweed: you not here ?
<superfly> which I will be attending :-D
<nuvolari> which I want to organize if it's OK
<kbmonkey> my calcurse shows 2 June is our Ubuntu hour. we still need to decide where.
<nuvolari> The fly is attending
<nuvolari> :P
<kbmonkey> awesome
<nuvolari> hmm, Umhlanga or Ballito?
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, contact me if you need any help organizing or infos
<nuvolari> okidokie thanks kbmonkey 
<queery> would 27th be to quick to do a release party in jhb
<queery> well gauteng
<SmilyBorg> nuvolari: just let me know when and where and I'll do some advertising via the DBN-LUG sites
<kbmonkey> thanks SmilyBorg :) we'll post on the mail list, if you like the details we can fwd you that too
<kbmonkey> the Ubuntu-ZA list*
<SmilyBorg> sweet
<nuvolari> awesome, thanks SmilyBorg 
<kbmonkey> we can guess a preliminary release party date, the 4th is out, so the 11th, Sat in May ?
<kbmonkey> this can still change
<queery> there will be a jhb/pta one just don't know when
<kbmonkey> oh and if anyone needs lifts in the Durban region I can help out
<SmilyBorg> those dates are good for me
<kbmonkey> queery, will you post to the list to get interested partyers for JHB/PTA?
<kbmonkey> and nuvolari could handle KZN?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: sure
<queery> it's already being discussed privately among the ones who will be organising, but will try
<kbmonkey> I'll take charge of bananas and cakes
<kbmonkey> that's fine queery, keep us updated :)
<queery> will do
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Organize release parties for each region (nuvolari & queery)
<Maaz> Agreed: Organize release parties for each region (nuvolari & queery)
<Kilos> where are the cape guys
<kbmonkey> the Ubuntu hour is before the next irc meet, I'll put it in the agenda for completeness.
<Trixar_za> I'm in the cape
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: will find out from DLUG when most people will be available
<Kilos> superfly: you all alone there
<Trixar_za> There used to be more of us. I think the rest of them may have killed the rest off
<superfly> Kilos: HawkiesZA is now down here with me, I'll drag him along to whatever I go to :-P
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Ubuntu hour KZN possibly on the 11th May
<Kilos> they used to lead the party and UH things
<Maaz> Agreed: Ubuntu hour KZN possibly on the 11th May
<Kilos> cool superfly 
<Kilos> methinks maia gotta start sorting things out there
<Kilos> she's too scarce nowadyays
<kbmonkey> let's get interested people during the next week, then throw out dates and see who's compatible.
<Kilos> nowadays too
<kbmonkey> it may be a good idea to post the minutes summary on the G+ page
<Kilos> hey Vince-0 you here?
<Kilos> just lurking
 * kbmonkey will need to fix the car battery this week 
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> Okay, that is all for events I can think of our side
<nuvolari> ack, the corporate year took its toll
<nuvolari> we're not hardly as active as before
<nuvolari> yeah, I'm not aware of any interesting events
<nuvolari> oh wait
<nuvolari> the DLUG hangout
<nuvolari> I think it's this week
<nuvolari> just hang on
<kbmonkey> oh yeah, that! I'd love to actually attend one of those
<SmilyBorg> the last dates that vince posted were for the 21st
<SmilyBorg> though might need to move the the following thursday, making it the 25th
<SmilyBorg> I haven't heard anything further
<nuvolari> 8ta acting up
<nuvolari> just hangi in there
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> I feel your pain nuvolari ;p
<Kilos> and so slow here
<kbmonkey> how about freeze-frame webcam chats for us slowers? ;)
<nuvolari> hmm, oh, there wasn't a formal event on google+ yet
<nuvolari> let me just find Vince-0's mail
<SmilyBorg> not yet
<SmilyBorg> there was just a post to the mailing list so far
<Meesterarend> I have same here on cellc
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, you will let us know when the next DLug hangout happens?
<Kilos> za mobile providers are getting bad
<Meesterarend> but then I'm using vodacom branded modem...it might make a difference
<kbmonkey> most of them are huawei under the branding
<nuvolari> The 21st of April is a Sunday. I may move this to the following Thursday if there are no objections. I will make the G+ event a week beforehand and check RSVPs.
<nuvolari> Any volunteers who want to take on a subject or category will be appreciated and the notes need some work. Here are the subjects I've come across so far:
<nuvolari> - vince
<Kilos> hes asleep methinks
<kbmonkey> he's at the braai
<Kilos> oh ya
<nuvolari> link to the topic: https://groups.google.com/d/topic/dbnlug/wJN0SCx6jDE/discussion
<kbmonkey> okay let's keep an eye on that, thanks nuvolari :)
<queery> sorry fell asleep
<queery> ok im off
<queery> gnite
<nuvolari> o/ cheerz
<Kilos> cheers queery 
<kbmonkey> gn queery, get well
<Kilos> get better
<inetpro> sorry that I am late
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<queery> thanx
<kbmonkey> wb inetpro.
<kbmonkey> fyi the meeting minutes are at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/560/detail/
<nuvolari> oh hi inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro: where is maias topic
<Kilos> hope we didnt miss it
<kbmonkey> for the DLug hangouts, join the community page and you should get notified...
<kbmonkey> https://plus.google.com/communities/113353161612042062131
<kbmonkey> just in case anybody is watching us ;)
<Vince-0> had to put out a small fire
<inetpro> Kilos: it's still there at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/560/detail/
<Kilos> you braai in the veld Vince-0 ?
<kbmonkey> save us some braai mielies!
<Kilos> inetpro: maia cant make it so its your baby to sort
<nuvolari> :-/ craving sosatie
<Vince-0> in the bos
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos waits for ai!
<kbmonkey> okay, back on track.. we discussed events, anyone wants to add anything before I move on...
<Kilos> aw magespawn not here even
<Vince-0> teched is coming up lol
<kbmonkey> inetpro, Vince-0, we decided to plan kzn ubuntu hour and release party, and jhb/pta too
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: done
<kbmonkey> when is teched and how much is entrance? it's been a few years since I went
<kbmonkey> that was rhetorical ;)
<Vince-0> meh, site is metro style - R6k 
<kbmonkey> the most fun thing at teched is bluescreening their workstations
<Vince-0> 16- 19 april but that price is a nogo
<kbmonkey> I'd go to a Linuxed
<kbmonkey> hey that name works well
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Ubuntu+1 development status and community feedback
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu+1 development status and community feedback
<kbmonkey> so I hear there is not going to be CD's distributed 
<SmilyBorg> not for 13.04 at least. only for LTS
<kbmonkey> I guess it will make newcomers start with LTS mostly
<kbmonkey> there's no mention of a release date, only April. 
<kbmonkey> either way we can have those parties
<kbmonkey> install parties are for sharing it 
<kbmonkey> what is the "miscellaneous" agenda item meant for?
<kbmonkey> that for items yet to be added? :p
<Trixar_za> bbl
<Cantide> Maaz: I am Karl Wortmann
<Maaz> Cantide: Sure
<Cantide> 'o'
<Cantide> I missed the meeting! T-Tv
<kbmonkey> hello Cantide :)
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> one more topic left Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Ubuntu diversity postcards
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu diversity postcards
<Kilos> thats the one
<kbmonkey> for this one see http://philipballew.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/showcase-the-diversity-of-the-ubuntu-community
<inetpro> kbmonkey: miscellaneous is anything else worth mentioning
<kbmonkey> inetpro, like waffles? waffles are certainly worth mentioning.
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I had dinner thank you :-)
 * Cantide should send a postcard
<superfly> we had waffles the other night
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, for our UH we can get some postcards sorted too, like an activity
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ooh, that's an idea!
<Kilos> charl: go look so you know what to do
<nuvolari> what about 'realtime production'
<nuvolari> taking photo's at the event and edit them right there into something usable
<kbmonkey> it says a postcard of a picture where we live. if possible we can snap a photo of us in a scenic setting
<nuvolari> social editing
<nuvolari> oh
<inetpro> btw, nuvolari hasn't figured how to copy and paste in ubuntu?
<kbmonkey> failing that just preprinted ones will do
<nuvolari> inetpro: eh?
<kbmonkey> good idea nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> let's GIMP Tux in with us in the photo
<nuvolari> green screen and all :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: it's as easy as double-click on a word like administrativia to copy and then middle-click to paste
<Kilos> lol told you
<nuvolari> inetpro: I'm sure it's quicker to type than navigating a mouse
 * nuvolari is quite anti-mouse
<nuvolari> :P
<kbmonkey> lol
 * inetpro forgot that he might be using cli only
<inetpro> but even with the cli only it can be done with gnu screen
<Kilos> administrativia is a terrible word
<nuvolari> people spit fire at me for not using a mouse that often
<Cantide> my hand gets sore if i use a mouse to much
<kbmonkey> okay lets finish off the meeting then we can debate the better qualities of keyboard navigation :]
<Cantide> can't say the same for a keyboard '-'
<nuvolari> +1 
<inetpro> sorry kbmonkey :-)
<Cantide> too much *
<nuvolari> it's debatable, but you can navigate several times faster using the keyboard and using shortcuts
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Send postcards to the Ubuntu diversity project
<Maaz> Agreed: Send postcards to the Ubuntu diversity project
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<nuvolari> I'll be around
<kbmonkey> Can I ask you nuvolari to chair?
<nuvolari> if nothing happens to me
 * inetpro trying to catch up 
<nuvolari> sure kbmonkey 
<Kilos> we accept nuvolari  but that dont mean you stay away again kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I'll be around, I'd just like to swap out the roles a little
<kbmonkey> :))
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> what he actually means is that he's tired of this business :P
<Kilos> ty for a good job kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> out of interest, anyone else ever thought to give the chair a try?
<Vince-0> me, 
<kbmonkey> think it's a good way to build interest
<Vince-0> yar, need commands list
<kbmonkey> you can /msg maaz help
<nuvolari> vince is a hosting-guru
<kbmonkey> or /msg maaz help meet
<Vince-0> I have a radio personality/face
<nuvolari> agreed! doing it pretty well :D
 * nuvolari only sits around and tries to look pretty
<Kilos> so decide already
<kbmonkey> lol
<inetpro> +1 for Vince-0 as chair
<nuvolari> +1
<Cantide> "1
<Vince-0> k
<Cantide> err, +1
<Kilos> yeah if there no fires in the area
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, what do you say? we'll be around for backup if you need
<nuvolari> lol
<Vince-0> still, Maaz doesn't know what I'm talking about
<inetpro> anyone else?
<nuvolari> oh, and someone needs to give Vince-0 meeting rights with maaz
<nuvolari> not sure who to ask
<Vince-0> done deal
<Vince-0> man Maaz
<kbmonkey> lol
<inetpro> yikes, my lag is >30s
<kbmonkey> I'm sure we can get Maaz obedient in a month
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Vince-0 to chair the next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: Vince-0 to chair the next meeting
<nuvolari> Maaz's meeting documentation is not coming up
<kbmonkey> if something comes up Vince-0 let us know, no problem
<Kilos> dont be late Vince-0 
<Vince-0> K
<Kilos> nearly said vinnie
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I think its about time Kilos tries it too some time ;)
<Kilos> nope
<Meesterarend> mmm
<kbmonkey> okay I'll end off by saying the next meeting is on 20 May 2013
<kbmonkey> thanks everyone, it was a blast
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> thanks kbmonkey for running the meeting!
<inetpro> kbmonkey: thanks
<Kilos> bit overtime but anyway
<kbmonkey> 80 mins
<kbmonkey> let's blame the lag
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-04-15-17-33-52.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-04-15-17-33-52.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-04-15-17-33-52.html
<kbmonkey> Maaz, help meet
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<kbmonkey> I can't recall who set Maaz up... will find out
<Kilos> the crash kid
<superfly> anyone else heard of GoMetro?
<kbmonkey> so nuvolari I setup i3wm and must say it's too awesome
<kbmonkey> it handles dialogue boxes and notifications beautifully
<inetpro> my 8ta is absolutely horrible today
<nuvolari> ooh, maybe I should try that some time
<nuvolari> xmonad handled dialogs terribly 
<Kilos> yip here too inetpro 
<nuvolari> my 8ta is not horrible, but there were better days
 * nuvolari googles GoMetro
<Kilos> for coupla weeks now
<kbmonkey> yeah, and snapwm also kept crashing my wm. no problems yet after a week
<kbmonkey> you can tell it to open certain windows on specific desktops automatically
<kbmonkey> and it includes sexy i3lock
<nuvolari> Warning: fopen(http://41.160.59.42/METROGPP/KZNLIN.PGM) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: HTTP request failed! HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found in /metrogp/html/router.php on line 24
<nuvolari> hmm, I got used to normal windowed windows again
<nuvolari> xfce :P
<nuvolari> and xscreensaver does what I need :P I don't feel like fiddling too much these days
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, are you a part of the UbuntuZA launchpad team?
<Vince-0> I think so
 * Vince-0 checks
<Vince-0> negative, kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hmm, don't see your name in the selection for meeting chair. 
<Vince-0> registering now
<kbmonkey> I just selected myself for now
 * Vince-0 is inbetween tasks
<kbmonkey> np, you can sort that out at a later time :)
<Kilos> nice to see you here again smiley
<kbmonkey> yes SmilyBorg :]
<SmilyBorg> :-)
<Kilos> SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> whew
<Vince-0> hi!
<Vince-0> whoot: http://ubuntu-za.org/users/vince-0
<kbmonkey> hoorah
<Kilos> how come it aint got that ~ in front
<nuvolari> superfly: need a proxy? http://41.160.59.42/METROGP/html/router.php?pgm=http://google.com/ :P
<kbmonkey> man this agenda editor is lacking
<SmilyBorg> I'm off to bed
<Kilos> night SmilyBorg sleep tight
<SmilyBorg> needs my beauty sleeps
<Kilos> hehe me too
<SmilyBorg> night
<superfly> nuvolari: I'm "beta" testing their GoMetro 2.0
<superfly> it's more like a very bad alpha
<kbmonkey> I wonder if I can sync my calcurse with GCalendar. *googles*
<Cantide> good night 'o'
<kbmonkey> ciao ciao Cantide
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: calcurse, ncurses calendar??
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<Kilos> see youall tomorrow
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<kbmonkey> yes nuvolari, indeed :)
<kbmonkey> you can symlink the calcurse file to the cloud between machines. but a google calender sync would be nice. probably could do something with https://code.google.com/p/googlecl/
<kbmonkey> so I was stuck the weekend for the car battery failure, and spent some time on MilkyTracker. it's quite addictive
<kbmonkey> you know you can make a song in 25KB? amazing.
<superfly> I did that way back when
<kbmonkey> I still have a song of yours superfly, eternal joy. what was that one made it?
<superfly> no, that was made using FL studio
<superfly> just pm'ed you 2 songs I made using Impulse Tracker, I think
<kbmonkey> thanks :)
<superfly> I have a bunch more, but I didn't want to totally embarrass myself on SoundCloud
<magespawn> evening all
<kbmonkey> lol. I embarrassed myself on my domain ;P
<superfly> hey magespawn
<kbmonkey> noise.darknet.co.za
<kbmonkey> old stuff using Psycle
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn 
<charl> nn all
<magespawn> how was the meeting
<magespawn> ?
<Vince-0> K
<Vince-0> from kbmonkey: AGREED: Organize release parties for each region 
<Vince-0> AGREED: Ubuntu hour KZN possibly on the 11th May (TBA)
<Vince-0> AGREED: Send postcards to the Ubuntu diversity project
<magespawn> kind of meant in a general way
<magespawn> buy ty
<Vince-0> arr
<Vince-0> I am a pirate 'cos a pirate is free
 * Vince-0 has Alestorm playing
<Vince-0> anyways, I was inbetween a few things during - now I'm chair for next meet
<magespawn> cool beans
<Vince-0> aand now its time for beds 
 * Vince-0 bows out
<magespawn> do what you want 'cause a pirate is free
<magespawn> good night all
<trender> eish
<trender> night mage
<trender> maaz: ?
<Maaz> trender: Sorry...
<trender> ok then
<trender> maaz: hello
 * Maaz waves to trender
<trender> maaz: help
<Maaz> trender: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<trender> maaz: help me with washing the dishes
<Maaz> trender: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<trender> maaz: help me with delivering messages
<Maaz> trender: I use the following features for delivering messages: memo and summon
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<trender> maaz: how do i use memo
<Maaz> trender: Keeps messages for people. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   my messages
<Maaz>   message <number>
<Maaz>   my messages for <person> [on <source>]
<Maaz>   (tell|pm|privmsg|msg|ask) <person> [on <source>] <message>
<Maaz>   forget my (first|last|<n>th) message for <person> [on <source>]
<trender> maaz: how do i use summon
<Maaz> trender: Get the attention of a person via different source. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   summon <person> [via <source>]
<trender> hrm...cute bot
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-16
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<magespawn> ahh Kilos good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn where were you last night?
<Kilos> you missed the meet
<magespawn> yes sorry, got familied.
<magespawn> only got here at 21:00
<magespawn> did have a look at the meeting notes
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> these things do happen
<magespawn> was a long day
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> how did it go last night, I'll read the logs
<Kilos> when well ty. we miss you. when you gonna join us again
<Kilos> s/when/went
<magespawn> gott go out bbl
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos!
<maiatoday> mondays used to be a really good day for a meeting but now it is bad for me
<Kilos> what is a good day maiatoday ?
<maiatoday> Kilos, don't you wanna be the Ubuntu-za team contact?
<Kilos> for you that is
<maiatoday> No I don't want to move the meeting just for me.
<maiatoday> tuesdays are better now, they used to be bad
<maiatoday> but the tuesday thing moved to a monday
<Kilos> sue them
<maiatoday> It isn't difficult to do (the team contact thing) just read the odd email. You do so much here already it would just be an extension of what you do?
<maiatoday> anyway just a thought
<Kilos> just read mails?
<Kilos> you do lots more
<Kilos> I want my maia back
<superfly> morning Kilos, magespawn, maiatoday
<maiatoday> yeah the odd mail comes  through from launchpad and when we are up re-approval you have to be in the channel at the right time
<maiatoday> I am around, I'll still blog and organise events from time to time
<maiatoday> and you guys are so good at doing the meetings now, I am proud of you
<Kilos> well if the fly and them will help me out so i dont make mistakes i can give it a tryout temporarily
<Kilos> yeah we got nuvo and the monkey well trained
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and the pro in the background
<inetpro> really?
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm more in the back than in the ground these days
<Kilos> all good inetpro ?
<inetpro> all ok thanks, just struggling to keep up with everything
<Kilos> and it seems to keep getting worse
<inetpro> at least I'm still here
<Kilos> yeah thank heavens for you oldies
<Kilos> just you fly and the weed
<Kilos> oh and nuvolari and magespawn 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen trender 
<Kilos> hi henk
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm Trix[a]r_za 
<trender> morning
<trender> damn phone woke me up pffft
<trender> anybody alive ??
<trender> maaz: morning
<Maaz> Hello trender
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<trender> ThatGraemeGuy mornin dude
<trender> mornin squirm
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy trender 
<trender> mornin
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone have experience building debs and maintaining a PPA?
<confluency> ThatGraemeGuy: tumbleweed does.
<Squirm> lo
<Squirm> am I alive?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Squirm> then being dead sucks
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> you're not meant to work when you're dead...
<ThatGraemeGuy> guess you must've ended up in hell :-o
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> heavy night again Squirm ?
<Squirm> no, my host seems to be being attacked
<Squirm> only time I ever time out...
<Squirm> well, only time my bnc ever times out
<Squirm> and no, last night was fine.
<Squirm> and it was a heavy night in terms of sleeping :/
<Kilos> aw
<Squirm> I have no idea why, but I woke up wet from head to toe in sweat.
 * Squirm shrugs
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I do
<ThatGraemeGuy> is it pretty easy to get up and running?
<tumbleweed> ThatGraemeGuy, confluency: hi
 * ThatGraemeGuy waves
<ThatGraemeGuy> *busy* :-/
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: it is quite straightforward
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wanted to do something simple, just have a PPA with the latest version of HAproxy, since the LTS versions tend to be pretty old
<ThatGraemeGuy> and the way i've updated in the past is kinda hackish... manually compile latest version and just replace the executable in /usr/bin
<ThatGraemeGuy> figure its time i start doing it properly instead :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i have no clue where to start
<tumbleweed> ThatGraemeGuy: which LTS are we talking about? lucid / precise?
<ThatGraemeGuy> this particular case its lucid, so i'm just going to build new ones with precise, but haproxy development moves fast enough that I'd want to do this a little down the line anyway
<tumbleweed> ThatGraemeGuy: is the version that's in precise good enough for you, or do you want something even newer?
<tumbleweed> the latest version is often not what one actually wants to be using, rather something a little more tested...
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm actually now that i look at it, the version i'm running is already newer than the version in precise
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1800-1/
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haproxy-
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm running 1.4.20, precise has 1.4.18-0ubuntu1.1
<tumbleweed> err https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haproxy
<tumbleweed> correct
<tumbleweed> ok, so backports won't help you - you want http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<ThatGraemeGuy> phew! looks like a good place to start, thanks :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> something i'll spend my quiet afternoons/evenings with
<tumbleweed> if you need any help, stick your nose into #ubuntu-packaging
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's the learning curve like for someone with no clue? :)
<tumbleweed> depends how much clue you have
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm a sysadmin, not a dev
<tumbleweed> the Debian packaging tools are really just standard unix tools
<tumbleweed> if you know make, and can think logically about program flow, you'll be fine
<tumbleweed> these days, we don't do much in makefiles, if we can help it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i am aware that 'make' exists :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i suppose that's a good start
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<trender> howdy magespawn
<magespawn> hey hey hey
<trender> :)
<trender> wheres that local rasberry pi website again ?
<trender> damn prices are hitting the ground on the Pi
<trender> even china is not coping
<magespawn> pi factory i think
<magespawn> http://www.pifactory.co.za/
<magespawn> http://www.eexpress.co.za/ these are meant to be the official distributors according to this www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.phhttp://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=29276p?f=23&t=29276
<trender> hrm
<trender> thanks
<trender> seems any tom dick and harry are making these boards now
<trender> the cubieboard seems like the new pi
<zeref> hmmmm
<trender> im gonna buy some cubies i think
<zeref> sigh
<zeref> I need some ideas:
<zeref> i need to look for a string after a string: eg CUSTOMER : 76478326487234. i need to check if the number exists
<zeref> in bash
<Squirm> zeref: check the first example after the question
<Squirm> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/229551/string-contains-in-bash
<Squirm> case also would work
<Squirm> grep would also work
<Squirm> :P
<zeref> k, I did a  if $(cat $file | grep "CUSTOMER" | tr "CUSTOMER : " "\n")
<zeref> seems to work
<ThatGraemeGuy> congratulations zeref, you win a "useless use of cat" award :D
<magespawn> Tesla Won http://www.geekwire.com/2013/vote-geek-madness-final-linus-torvalds-nikola-tesla/
<magespawn> Later all, home time
<trender> mornin peeps
<Kilos> hehe, old age hits some hard hey
<trender> arg ya
<Kilos> lo Cantide 
<Cantide> hi
<trender> specially when customers interupt yer supper :(
<trender> tried to eat twice already just given up
<Kilos> ai!
<Cantide> trender, I have eaten enough for both of us :3
<trender> :P yea but you are a meat eater
<Cantide> :)
<trender> i dont go that road
<Cantide> eating a pineapple dessert now
<trender> meat is a killer
<Cantide> kill or be killed >.<
<trender> mabee i can eat that
<Kilos> not for everyone trender 
<Tonberry_> nomnomon
<Cantide> it's okay - i cycle and exercise a lot
<Cantide> i think i'm healthy
<trender> hehe
<trender> you have youth on yer side huh
<trender> im an old dog on my last teeth :P
<Kilos> lol you still got some
<trender> yea i got teeth
<trender> my teeth are in my left hand each morning when i brush them :)
<Kilos> i got some plastic ones but eat easier without the things
<Kilos> hate them
<trender> actually my wife said i was lazy
<trender> so i said ok dear im having all my teeth pulled out and getting false ones just o you can brush them for me
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> hahahaha
<trender> :) woman huh
<trender> cant live with them..cant kill them
<Cantide> well..
<Cantide> >_>
<Cantide> <_<
<Kilos> thats why cantide likes korean chicks
<trender> marriage is just a different kind of war
<Kilos> he thinks they are more obedient
<Cantide> heh
<trender> oh i have chinese chicks
<Cantide> not the one i have
<Cantide> she is totally insane right now
<trender> some of china gurls will make your eyes fall out
<Cantide> buuuuuuuut, some big news - i could be in Korea before July
<Cantide> trender, I've picked up my eyes a few times in Asia already :p
<trender> chinese girls are more obedient
<trender> different culture
<Cantide> depends on the girl, i'm sure
<trender> nah i think its culture
<Cantide> well, Korean, Chinese and Japanese culture is similar in many ways
<Cantide> male-dominated societies all of them
<trender> remmember a chinese 25yr old girl is only a teenager
<trender> they are very young minded and childish
<trender> right
<trender> chinese 25yr old girls still watch cartoons
<trender> stay kids forever
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> not sure that suits me
<Cantide> i guess Korea is the right choice :)
<trender> ey as long as the "luv you long time ;) "
<Cantide> so long as the North doesn't nuke them
<trender> they
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> that's rather stereotypical :p
<trender> yea you are right
<trender> just like african people with thier wild annimals
<trender> scuse me while i go and feed my elephants
<trender> even amricans still think we have wild annimals in our back yard
<trender> americans
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> well, most Asians no absolutely nothing about South Africa
<Cantide> know *
<Cantide> oops :p
<Cantide> like "oh, is that a country? where is it?"
<trender> i say look everyone theres a real american he is eating a mc and cheese...look it never even touched his lips :)
<Cantide> :p
<trender> yea chinese actually have some of the most stupid people as well education wise...but they also have some of the best engineers as well and pump them out 10 times faster then we could
<Cantide> they have the numbers for pretty much everything :p
<trender> they will take over the world...fact
<trender> theve already stuffed up USA
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> they're spreading fast
<trender> right
<Cantide> and they'll go anywhere
<Cantide> even here in SA
<Cantide> they'll open a shop in a township
<trender> we dont have long before we gonna feel them
<Cantide> no one else would dare :D
<Tonberry_> and there we all thought the south koreans would zergling rush everyone
<trender> right
<trender> ey man if you can eat a dog you can can open a shop in soweto or kayalitsha
<Tonberry_> plenty of dogs
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> dog is not bad
<Cantide> i've eaten it there twice
<trender> hrm ok
<Cantide> apparently good for your health
<Cantide> and my ex's dad was feeling a little sick
<Cantide> so she cooked dog for lunch
<trender> nothing with a heartbeat is good for your health but thats annother story
<Tonberry_> evolution would like a word
<trender> arg ya
<trender> mans interlect is his downfall as well
<Cantide> :)
<trender> man should have stayed a fruit picker :)
<trender> farmer even
<trender> things will turn full circle yet
<trender> man will return to the land
<trender> when no land is left he wonders why he gets ill
<Cantide> that would be best for this planet
<Cantide> if all humans died
<trender> right
<Tonberry_> net very good for the humans tho
<trender> im all for global extermination
<trender> man has become very sick
<trender> im not just talking about australian sheep farmers with thier marvelous sheep in the tall grass either
<trender> money messes everthong up mans greed
<trender> man will manufacture more diseases so he can sell more pills
<trender> windows will always evolve every 12 months so we can buy it again
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> yeah, the world is sick
<Cantide> or we could just use Ubuntu :)
<trender> erm yea :)
<magespawn> evening all
<trender> annother ubuntu salesman :P
<magespawn> i see we are into light chatty talk tonight
<Cantide> there's nothing to sell :p
<Cantide> hi magespawn :)
<magespawn> hey cantide
<magespawn> sorry Cantide 
<Cantide> brb
<trender> give me a cubieboard that i will buy :P
<trender> just for a linux toy
<trender> raspberry PI's days are numbered
<Kilos> hi  magespawn 
<trender> whats the smallest cheapest small linux toy with sata interface
 * Kilos gonna try have an early night
<magespawn> sleep is good Kilos?
<Kilos> yeah sometimes its the best
<trender> ok kilos take care mate..
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Cantide: did you not post the link to that other board you were looking at?
<magespawn> good night Kilos
<Cantide> which board?
<Kilos> trender: install ubuntu man then you will see how much time you are wasting
<Cantide> magespawn, i think you're thinking of someone else
<trender> :)
<magespawn> ahhh probable cannot remember who or what the board was called
<Kilos> while windows is still botting ubuntu is working
<Kilos> sleep tight
<trender> magespawn you seen cubieboard ?
<magespawn> not yet
<trender> 50$ the next step from PI
<trender> also a hotcake
<trender> but im waiting for the new indian 20$ laptop
<trender> cheapest in the world
<magespawn> that would be cheap
<trender> i dont think they have an OS yet though
<trender> still bragging about the hardware
<trender> its touting a 35$ sollution now
<trender> but they pushing for 20$
<trender> trying to skin the chinas
<magespawn> complete machine?
<trender> minus OS
<trender> OS will push it up
<trender> and they will likely go to bed with the OS company
<trender> pcs always a bad investment :(
<trender> it looks like a tablet to me though
<trender> i seen it on youtube
<trender> arg people are scraping the bottom of the barrel market
<trender> more money in the bins it seems
<trender> just youtube 35$ laptop
<trender> i hope its not gonna be annother android..lawd i hate those things
<trender> tablet prices still need become more accessable
<trender> and why the hell are chinese prices on the raspberry PI higher then UK
<trender> makes no sence
<trender> or perhaps its the shipping errr
<trender> hrm
<magespawn> leave the os of, let the buyer choose
<trender> yea i second that but it wont happen
<trender> to much piracy
<trender> i dont think you can buy blank laptops or tablets
<trender> or mabee i dont get out enuf
<trender> anyhow the pc is basically dead laptops have taken over
<trender> i dont even think linux should be free
<trender> not everyone wants free
<trender> me i prefer to pay
<magespawn> why pay for linux? i am not understanding
<trender> support the devellopers
<trender> good isnt cheap..chea isnt good
<trender> cheap
<Cantide> you can donate
<trender> people with money have this illution
<magespawn> you can support in orther ways besides with money
<magespawn> other
<Cantide> contribute
<Cantide> i like it to be free
<Cantide> but yes, i wouldn't really mind paying
<trender> im surprised ubuntu even exists
<Cantide> and the problem with devices without OSs - your average consumer either doesn't know how to, or doesn't want the hassle of loading their own
<trender> i cant imagine making an OS happen for fre
<magespawn> they had some small amount of work to build on
<trender> people want everything for free nowdays..
<trender> but those people always seem to have more problems then the okes willing to pay
<magespawn> that is very broad
<trender> IMO
<trender> every single oke who says best price ends up in trouble
<trender> without fail
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> i agree with that partially
<trender> something free ends up in the bin
<Cantide> my dad always tries to buy the cheapest thing - mostly ends up with rubbish
<trender> thats not always true
<trender> its apersons perception that breaks things
<trender> mind over matter makes a huge difference
<trender> even in placbo testing
<trender> placebo
<magespawn> ahh yes but those who are willing to pay appreciate value, all i am saying is that 'money' does not have to be the way you pay
<trender> the placebo effect prevents people from getting anything free for a "bargain"
<trender> i see this every day
<trender> i flag the okes with bad perceptions
<trender> and like clockwork they are trouble
<trender> but make an oke pay 200% and he never has a problem
<trender> he looks after the product
<trender> price matters at a placebo level
<trender> like it or not perception is reality
<trender> give a child a smartie for a headeche and the child could be cured
<trender> but this extends into every level of our lives
<trender> lets take annother example
<trender> a smoker tries an ecigarette
<trender> he likes it
<trender> you tell the oke oy there is brakefluid inside there
<trender> suddenly it doenst taste so good anymore
<trender> boom..there goes that idea
<magespawn> i see what you are saying, but you can also pay a lot for rubbish, and somethings do not have to be as pricey as they are
<Cantide> and some things can be free :)
<trender> magespawn price just creates the perception of quality
<trender> more you pay more joy you have in most cases
<trender> i get you tho
<magespawn> yes and that can be false
<trender> i dont share the eveready duracell perception BTW
<trender> but mabee im not a good candidate for the general perception rule
<trender> i like to poke about also
<trender> but most people dont look that deep
<trender> so it turns out that little squareone server box needs a full linux compile for armv4 core...the manufacturer wont have anything to do with it
<trender> lazy flippen koreans how hard can it be to supply the damn images
<Cantide> :o
<Cantide> huh?
<trender> the server dude
<trender> my squareone server boxes
<Cantide> aha
<trender> you never had a look yet ?
<trender> its online it just has no images loaded
<Cantide> tell him 주글래
<Cantide> or something like that
<trender> yea
<trender> i get you
<Cantide> it means "wanna die?"
<Cantide> he might get offended though
<trender> yes it looks like i will kill you
<Cantide> in which case don't tell him i said it :p
<Cantide> yeah, something like that :p
<zeref> hmmmm
<trender> :)
<trender> i dunno how you get those charaters on here
<trender> but ok
<trender> characters even
<Cantide> i type them
<Cantide> 안녕하세요
<trender> ok then :P
<Cantide> i have a Korean keyboard, and Korean input set up
<Cantide> so it's quite easy
<trender> well all the chinese that matter to me seem to do ok with english
<trender> even koreans would be the same im sure
<Cantide> yeah, that's true
<Cantide> the ones that come into contact with English are generally prepared for it
<trender> uhuh
<Cantide> sometimes, as i once experienced, it's very difficult to order macdonalds unless you speak the language
<trender> i bought 100 linux servers without images lol
<trender> what was i thinking :P
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> language barrier? :D
<trender> would have ok if they used normal flippen x86 cores
<trender> this arm is risc stuff i think
<trender> prolly atmel
<trender> if im not mistaken
<trender> mabee i need search for some precompiled images and just test them
<trender> but im really just a novice on linux
<trender> is that the general linix concept
<trender> linux even
<trender> i dont find any onfo on compiling apache server for armv4 architecture
<trender> info
<Cantide> i'm a relative n00b myself
<Cantide> and a complete n00b when it comes to specialized systems
<trender> ah i thought you was just beeing rude :)
<trender> well
<trender> the way i see it now
<trender> this box supports apache server
<Cantide> :p
<trender> but it will need compiling for armv4 chip
<trender> and that will get the web services running
<trender> same deal for samba
<Tonberry_> does it have any software on it?
<trender> is that why the linux stuff is provided in source for cross plantform support ??
<trender> platform
<trender> no software just the embedded OS
<trender> and i dont think the OS can be updated its built into the firmware
<Tonberry_> does it have any form of software installer or package manager?
<trender> well not updated conventionally
<trender> no i dont think it does mate
<trender> you welcome to take a look at it
<trender> its on my 8090 port and 23
<trender> thats all you have access to really it dont even have usb
<trender> just admin panel and telnet
<trender> time to use the wayback machine :(
<Tonberry_> looks more like a NAS than a proper server to me
<trender> arg its also offline
<Tonberry_> maybe a router with NAS capabilities
<trender> its a nAS with linux OS mate
<trender> and its missing software
<trender> missing apache and samba
<trender> or as they like to say missing the "hard drive image"
<trender> Tonberry_ did you get the logins ??
<Tonberry_> have not tried logging in, just googling at the moment
<trender> ah ok
<trender> well you can get  into linux root
<trender> you can even drop images on the disk
<trender> you just cant make those packages work
<trender> and the manufactureris acting dumb
<trender> so ive got to fix this thing the hard way
<Tonberry_> who is the manufacturer anyway?
<trender> Itian
<trender> they only support the SQ201 now
<trender> and i need to get 100 x sq101 working
<trender> i only want it for a server not a spaceship
<trender> but its still an epic mission with linited documentation
<trender> limited
<trender> but im not the giving up type
<trender> ive made harder gadgets work before
<trender> but i usually dev my own toys
<trender> never used linux before though
<trender> and im terrified of linux at this stage
<Tonberry_> are you sure the web server components are not installed?
<trender> to many concepts i dont understand yet
<Tonberry_> the very limited documentation suggests it should be
<trender> well i never recieved an image
<trender>  and the webserver and fileserver daemons are dead therefore
<trender> ....etc etc etc
<trender> its normally shipped with a hard disk
<trender> mine had to be installed
<trender> so they had no images on
<trender> everything on the hdd now ive put there myself
<trender> are you refering to the sq201 tonberry ??
<Tonberry_> possibly
<trender> because the sq201 is tottaly different and wont apply
<trender> but even so like i said i installed my own drives
<trender> minu the images
<trender> minus images
<trender> and you cantthe images
<trender> cant download
<trender> the sq101 tottaly dissapeared and its my mission to figure out why
<Tonberry_> it would be strange to keep the samba and apache binaries on the disk
<Tonberry_> at least for an embedded nas
<trender> erm i follow you to a certain degree
<trender> NAS is just one function of this machine
<trender> and the NAS is done with samba
<trender> from what i can tell from reading
<trender> if i install an image like samba.tar then it unpacks the image 100%
<trender> it even says |||installing|||
<trender> and the package is unzipped by the OS
<trender> that part is cool
<Tonberry_> i suspect it wants a full operating system image
<Tonberry_> not a tar of a program
<trender> i dissagree
<trender> the OS is embedded
<trender> i can update the os by flashing the firmware
<trender> but that wont get me anywhere
<trender> im convinced the OS is ok
<Symmetria> hello all
<trender> and the images are just software paccages
 * Symmetria has sad news :(
<highvoltage> hello Symmetria 
<trender> mornin
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za = dead, and could be quite a while coming back :(
<trender> erm
<Symmetria> *SIGH* tenet screwed up 
<highvoltage> I saw some people talking about it on another channel :-/
<trender> i will light a candle
<Symmetria> multiple drive failures over time that were never attended to, till eventually they lost an entire major array 
<trender> what is that mirror dude :)
<Symmetria> and on that array were all the sync scripts and the website and everything else
<Symmetria> and well, since I left, tjehy had quit backing up all that shit 
<highvoltage> you should've uploaded it to github or something :)
<Symmetria> heh not my job, I had proper running backups when I was there
<Symmetria> so well, god knows when they will get it back up, thats a shitload of sync scripts etc 
<Symmetria> I told them I can rebuild it for them if they want, but I dont ahve the time (or the inclination) to do that all over again for free, so they would have to pay for it ;p
<highvoltage> I've been using webafrica for a while now anyway since they have the freezone
<trender> work = pay sounds reasonable
<magespawn> okay then, guess i will not wait to do the shop updates then
<Symmetria> trender honestly, cheaper for them to find someone else, if I do work like that, Im charging full rate, because its not a job I particularly wanna do and I cant jeprodize my other clients taking on more work without proper compensation
<Symmetria> and my rates are? well, you dont wanna know
<trender> ey good for you thats the way its supposed to be mate
<highvoltage> one hundred billion dollars
<Symmetria> highvoltage heh, would cost them about 200 grand to have me do it 
<Symmetria> 150 - 200 
<Symmetria> the other option is that everyone start using mirror.ufs.ac.za
<Symmetria> which has everything
<Symmetria> is much better maintained
<Symmetria> and is on the same amount of bandwidth
<jpm[netbook]> but not as widely accessable for free as mirror.ac
<Tonberry_> but delivers vastly less last time I downloaded from there...
<Symmetria> ton, speed wise?
<Symmetria> or what?
<Tonberry_> yes speed wise
<Tonberry_> was a while ago
<Symmetria> *HRM* try it again now
<Symmetria> that should be fixed
<Tonberry_> but i dont think i got more than 30kb/s from sun
<Symmetria> errr not sun
<Symmetria> ufs.ac.za
<jpm[netbook]> we are at sun
<Tonberry_> no wait i am thinking about the uct mirror
<Symmetria> uct mirror is bandwidth limited
<Symmetria> ufs isnt
<Symmetria> and if its not free on sun, wel that can be fixed
<Tonberry_> that i will have to check
<Symmetria> but it should be *FAST* 
<Symmetria> infact from sun it should be faster than the original ac.za since it has lower latency to sun
<Symmetria> and I think weh ave 100tb in that mirror as well
<Symmetria> sourceforge is problematic, but Im working on another solution for that
<jpm[netbook]> does ...
<jpm[netbook]> ok
<jpm[netbook]> just wanted to ask that
<Symmetria> sourceforge is problematic because of the legalities and contracts and other crap
<Symmetria> but Im working on it
<trender> 100tb gee thats a baby huh :)
<jpm[netbook]> nah
<jpm[netbook]> not so much these days
<Symmetria> trender heh, ideally, tenet can just relocate the current mirror.ac.za hardware to ufs and we can rebuild it outta mirror.ufs and use that hardware 
<trender> erm especially if its a movie collection from hell
<Symmetria> ac.za has 150tb and 192gig of ram
<jpm[netbook]> Symmetria: how about just pointing the mirror.ac dns records to ufs?
<jpm[netbook]> for now anyway
<Symmetria> and 12 cpu cores 
<Symmetria> jpm heh, tenet wont do that I dont think, tenet acts a bit strange about these things
<trender> eish
<Symmetria> I'll ask patrick though
<trender> so much machine...
<trender> yer scaring my laptop with all this machine talk
<Symmetria> lol
<trender> how does a machine even use 192gigs of ram
<trender> i think those machines are not very small im guessing
<Symmetria> heh no they arent
<trender> i remmebr the days when 48k and 64k where considdered bigger than youd ever need
<Symmetria> heh trender you'll find with me, I generally only deal in rather large things 
<Symmetria> bandwidth, hardware, etc 
<trender> 640K even
<trender> i also deal in large things
<Symmetria> Ive told patrick to redirect shit from mirror.ac to mirror.ufs
<trender> but not the road most travel i want to eat as well
<Symmetria> hopefully he does that
<Symmetria> anyway, almost 11pm where I am at the moment and ugh, 2 much work to do tomorrow
<Symmetria> so probably need some sleep
<Symmetria> heh, will be glad to be back in .za for a week next week before flying out again
<trender> anyhow the cp road is paved with small coins and it leads to stupidville
<trender> pc
<Symmetria> hehe trender I mostly play in the network / telecomms world
<trender> yea i was getting that picture mate
<trender> i also go proprietary
<Symmetria> ;p my goal on this one is to build a network bigger than what I managed at tenet
<trender> i cant pick up copper coins anymore im getting to old
<Symmetria> I succeeded in creating the fastest largest network in .za
<Symmetria> now I wanna build the fastest largest network in africa
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> just to say I did it
<Symmetria> hehe
<trender> ah well thats an achievement i guess
<Tonberry_> who has a bigger one at the moment?
<trender> this morning i went to the toilet without assistance :)
<Symmetria> tonberry heh, geographically liquids network is far larger than tenet's 
<trender> that to me was an achievement
<Symmetria> speed wise tenet is still top 
<Symmetria> but I'll get liquid to the same speed levels :)
<Tonberry_> trender ive had a look at your server thingy. for some reason the designers decided that it would be a good idea to put the samba binary on the disk
<trender> tonberry yes i deduced that the flippen hard way :(
<trender> all from first ugly rinciples
<trender> principles
<trender> i understand this server box to a certain degree
<trender> but i cant get those binary images anywhere
<trender> need to compile them for armv4 and i dont know yet how the hell to do that
<Tonberry_> that is going to be a pain
<trender> tonberry yes thats what ive been told as well
<magespawn> you can]t use the ubuntu arm images?
<trender> ubuntu has arm images ??
<highvoltage> ubuntu has never supported armv4
<Tonberry_> dont think ubuntu compiles anything form armv4
<Tonberry_> and that is a 2.4 kernel
<Tonberry_> so veeeeery ancient
<trender> ey this thing is 7 years old
<trender> even the waybackmachine is loosing track of it
<magespawn> they do have arm build though, don't they?
<trender> actually wayback is down
<highvoltage> you're highly unlikely to run any recently released software on that.
<trender> highvoltage agreed!!!
<trender> armv4 is not a Performance core
<trender> its a calculator core
<trender> dinosuar really
<superfly> highvoltage: what architecture does the Pi use, do you know?
<Tonberry_> arm6 i think
<trender> also the arm core
<superfly> (well, ARM, but I know Ubuntu doesn't support the Pi's ARM)
<Tonberry_> armv6
<highvoltage> superfly: armv6
<trender> this arm gets 168MIPS so its like 10x the power of a basic calculator
<highvoltage> superfly: the pi has some v7 features too, like floating point
<highvoltage> trender: it's not so much about speed as compatibility, arm cpu designs aren't (usually) backwards compatible
<trender> cubieboard in nicer than the PI im gonna get some of those to mess with
<trender> uhuh
<Symmetria> heh
<highvoltage> cubieboard is armv7, at least.
<Symmetria> I was told today to tell the people workingunder me at one of my clients 
<trender> well i only do low level dev so i dont work much with chips that big
<Symmetria> that the work they were doing now could be considered a giant extended job interview
<Symmetria> and I was to report back on each of them in the n ext coupla months and their fates would be decided
<Symmetria> talk about pressure
<Tonberry_> and all they want in life is job security
<trender> you can never have job security
<trender> unless you stand on yer own feet mate
<Tonberry_> and if you dont want a job anymore then they never leave you alone...
<trender> even then its still russian roulette
<Symmetria> heh this is why I work as a private contractor
<trender> this is why i ride my own horse
<Tonberry_> not everyone has 'ran/built tenet' on their cv
<superfly> anyone else going to ScaleConf ?
<trender> there is only one certainty in the job market an employer can always find annother pleb cheaper
<trender> so i rather employ then work
<trender> working makes no sence
<highvoltage> employment makes lots of sense, in lots of situations, to many people
<trender> and a pat on the back and a plastic watch is not accepetable to me
<trender> acceptable
<trender> personal choice
<Symmetria> yeah its a choice
<Symmetria> and sadly, its also about who you know, especially in my industry
<Symmetria> you can be the best network engineer in the world, if you dont have the contacts to land the contracts
<Symmetria> you're fucked 
<trender> correct again
<trender> doors dont just open anymore...
<trender> to many plebs mate
<Symmetria> the advantage I have though in africa is a massive massive shortage of skill
<trender> you say this now
<Symmetria> and as a result, for a guy in my line of work, there is always plenty plenty of business 
<Symmetria> heh trender you got a continent where 800 million people are still not net connected
<Symmetria> and maybe 100 really qualified network engineers 
<Symmetria> be *YEARS* before thats fixed
<trender> sure duly noted
<Symmetria> that and the fact that universities and colleges dont train network people
<Symmetria> they train programmers etc 
<trender> correct
<Symmetria> but no one is actually training service provider network engineers 
<trender> always money in proprietary fields mate
<Symmetria> so the skill problem isnt coming right, its getting worse
<Symmetria> as such, its a gold mine
<trender> for now a gold mine yea
<Symmetria> though honestly, I give myself another 5 years in this industry, and then I retire and decide what I wanna do from there
<Symmetria> coulda already done that, but Im still having fun and still have a few things I wanna achieve before getting out 
<trender> well im gonna buy the farm and plant trees technology doesnt agree with me anymore
<Symmetria> heh thought long and hard about retiring when I left tenet but I was bored 
<trender> my passion flame burnt out years ago..
<trender> and the funny thing is i make more money not workin then i did in dev
<trender> just turned to dev management rather
<Symmetria> heh for me, Im driven by attempting to achieve what no one else has before
<trender> Symmetria that is the normal flame
<Symmetria> doing things that even if no one ever notices them, I know I was first 
<Symmetria> trender yeah but its something very few people manage to actually get right 
<trender> but as long as the money fuels the flame it will burn brightly
<Symmetria> and I will openly say, because Ive been lucky and been in the right place at the right time, Ive managed to do that several times over already, but not quite done, I wanna go oe step better 
<Trixar_za> I'm not really like that. I'm just attracted to difficult problems.
<trender> passion is overated
<Symmetria> money no longer fuels it for me either, because I dont need the money any more
<highvoltage> trender: it is?
<Symmetria> I made my money, Ive got enough for it to be more than content for the rest of my life, now its just about doing what everyone else says is impossible just because everyone says it cant be done
<trender> i cant get outta bed if the money isnt right
<Trixar_za> Wish I could say the same. 
<Symmetria> heh trender I used to be like that, ,till I woke up and realized I honestly had no need for more money
<highvoltage> Symmetria: I've never had money, but even so it's also never been a big motivator / factor for me for choosing the work I do
<trender> there is always need for maney man
<trender> money
<Symmetria> highvoltage *shrug* I grew up dirt poor it was a factor for a while
<Symmetria> then it became meaningless once I realized I couldnt spend it all anyway
<Symmetria> and its now totally about the challenge
<highvoltage> well, there's a difference between being dirt-poor and living a modest life for sure
<highvoltage> I'm perfectly content having enough to cover all my costs and saving up a little.
<trender> money can do so many good things in the right hands
<Symmetria> heh Ive known both ends of the spectrum, hell, I spent 2 weeks living on the streets of joburg at one point 
<trender> and i can never have enough
<highvoltage> Sure I'd like a nice fancy car just like most other people do too, but I'm also happy just driving something simple and reliable and modest.
<Trixar_za> It's always been about the challenge for me. Money or rewards don't really motivate me. The harder it is, the more I want to do it. Also I'm extremely lazy - as in I would put in a LARGE amount of effort so future effort is reduced for me.
<Symmetria> heh, the funny thing is, it was when I hit that rock bottom point, that I realized just how little money actually meant 
<trender> i dont care about opulent luxuries at all
<Symmetria> trixar lol, yeah, the difficult factor is kinda part of it for me, but the bigger factor is someone telling me that it cant be done 
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Yeah, that helps
<Symmetria> then I just have this insane need to prove them wrong
<Symmetria> ;p
<highvoltage> what I will say though is that making the right choices not based on money have often lead to opportunities to make better money
<Trixar_za> Spite just gives it that extra bit of flavour
<Symmetria> lol trender I will openly admit I like my toys, some of which are extremely expensive 
<Trixar_za> Actually that's how IRC Wiki came about
<highvoltage> and on the flip side I've seen people who talk about money as their only motivator, and then those are the same people with nothing
<Tonberry_> mmm
<Trixar_za> Mostly out of spite
<Symmetria> heh in particular, I like my cars ;p
<Tonberry_> Symmetria you can't fix 8ta
<trender> i started with 0$ at the bottom as well mate
<Tonberry_> worth a try...
<trender> i worked my ass off
<Symmetria> tonberry haha the better one for me would be symmetria cant destroy telkom
<magespawn> night all
<Symmetria> ;p see that would be a challenge worth taking
<trender> nigh mage
<Tonberry_> haha
<Symmetria> trender lol I will admit that while a lot of normal luxuries dont mean much to me
<Symmetria> I am kinda obsessed with insanely fast cars
<Trixar_za> trender: Don't really understand the concept of working hard. Probably because most work is fun or interesting for me if it's challenging.
<Symmetria> ;p
<trender> people who dont talk about money dont have money
<Trixar_za> Probably why I suck at asking people for money
<Symmetria> call it my drug of choice
<trender> period the law off attraction mate simpple
<trender> simple truth
<Symmetria> haha trixar I used to suck at asking people for money
<Symmetria> then I realized something
<trender> you get where you head is at
<Symmetria> the work that I do for them, makes them money, insane amounts of it
<trender> if your head is on the money channel you get money
<Symmetria> and if Im gonna make them rich, I want my cut
<trender> its that simple
<Symmetria> so I stopped giving a damn about asking for my share 
<trender> if you head is on the stupid channel you buggerall
<Trixar_za> Never thought of it like that
<trender> get
<Symmetria> trixar lol I figure this, if Im gonna do something for someone
<Symmetria> that is gonna make them tens of millions
<Symmetria> then I have every right to make a mil or 2 off it myself
<trender> isnt that the general idea
<Symmetria> trender yeah but its something a lot of people who dont like asking for money forget 
<Symmetria> :)
<Trixar_za> But I have to deal with my other problem though. How do I work out how hard something was to do? I can blast through some problems without really trying, but just because it was easy or fun for me, doesn't mean it would have been easy for somebody else. So I never know what to charge.
<trender> Symmetria now that there is the most important thing ive heard you say
<trender> workers dont understand money and okes with money dont care about the work
<Symmetria> trixar LOL thats why I charge a standard hourly rate + commission on sales referals and in some cases, a profit share percentage 
 * Trixar_za writes this down
<trender> no worker ive ever met understood money
<Symmetria> trixar heh, at the moment, I charge a standard rate of $150 USD an hour as a standard rate no matter what Im doing
<trender> and thats the epic monumental stuffup
<Symmetria> if I refer sales to a company, I take 3% of gross revenue 
<Symmetria> and if its a new venure where money isnt available to pay me directly and I believe it will succeed, sometimes I'll just do a profit share percentage on future revenues 
<Symmetria> but the latter is rare 
<Symmetria> (albeit extremely lucrative)
<trender> Symmetria eish my broe!!
<trender> dont play russian roulette
<Symmetria> trender heh, the latter pays well because I only do it if I dont incur expense doing it
<Symmetria> I will do profit share only with labour 
<Symmetria> not with anything that costs me anything of my own resources
<trender> hrm ok i get you
<Symmetria> and its actually made me a ton of money
<trender> thats ok then
<trender> i never step in liability unless i get 50% before i wake up
<trender> no exceptions
<trender> the okes that dont agree dont need my airtime
<Symmetria> lol trender the other thing about me, I dont mind risk 
<Symmetria> keep in mind, a vast percentage of the money I have today was made through high leveraged naked shorting 
<trender> risk is ok when yer young to some degree
<Symmetria> and there is probably nothing more risky than that ;p
<Symmetria> though lol, after the markets tanked so badly when leemans etc folded, they banned naked shorting :(
<trender> ive had okes order 250k on my table and drop me in the shit before
<trender> so i dont go down that road
<Symmetria> trender lol, Ive had outstanding naked shorts of multiple millions 
<Symmetria> and then you pray that the shorted stocks fall and dont rise
<trender> hehe
<trender> eish man
<trender> i dont play them horses
<Symmetria> you know how shorting works right?
<trender> that requires nerves of steel
<Symmetria> when you buy a stock, if it drops, you can hold onto it and sell it when it rises again, so its a cash flow risk, but its not insane
<Symmetria> with a naked short, you sell stock you dont own 
<Symmetria> and have X period to buy it back
<trender> well short is down long is up
<trender> or something
<Symmetria> so you sell like a million dollars in stock
<Symmetria> and in 2 weeks you gotta buy it back
<Symmetria> and you pray to god you can buy it back lower than what you sold it at
<highvoltage> trender: so you make a lot of money?
<Symmetria> going long you can play a waiting game for moneys if need be 
<Symmetria> going short, you got 2 to 3 weeks to replenish the stock bank
<Symmetria> meaning you're entirely at the mercy of the markets moves over the short period
<Symmetria> thats risky, in extremely
<Symmetria> in extreme I mean
<trender> hrmmm
<trender> the leverage can kill you in a heartbeat
<trender> need to be an emotionless robot
<Symmetria> trender lol, especially when you leveraging millions at a time
<Trixar_za> I probably shouldn't say it. But it sounds fun.
<trender> correct
<Symmetria> and unless you're leveraging millions at a time, its not worth doing it 
<Symmetria> because you're relying on micro percentage moves to make the money
<highvoltage> I had a Billion under my bed once.
<trender> its a double edged sword and it cuts deep both ways
<Symmetria> highvoltage I had you beat, I had 100 trillion under mine, it was zimbabwean though
<Symmetria> ;p
<highvoltage> ah in zim$ I just have 100 million
<highvoltage> (well, had. it expired)
<trender> i dont seem to make money my plans just keep getting bigger though
<Symmetria> heh trender what you really want is a million in leverage and then a 3% drop a day later
<trender> :)
<Symmetria> heh the best I ever did was I heard some rumours on a particular stock
<Symmetria> and decided to take a total gamble
<Symmetria> leveraged a huge short, and the stock tanked 18% the next day
<trender> well scalping is essentially what the banks do i recon
<trender> but only with machines from helll!!!
<Symmetria> it was a very very good day
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> trender lol, they banned shorting like this now though
<Symmetria> because heh, the shorting of bank stocks after the commodities mess 
<trender> you news trading ??
<Symmetria> was driving the banks to bankcrupcy
<trender> i guess you must be no other way
<trender> i dont have the balls for that yet
<Symmetria> trender heh, I never insider traded, that would be illegal, but you hear many many things in this market 
<Symmetria> and you can analyze those things and figure out where things are gonna go
<trender> well yea but you follow the news channels not insider new
<Symmetria> lol trender its not a game you enter lightly, and not a game you enter without the resources to cover you if you get it wrong 
<trender> news
<Symmetria> heh I follow the news, I follow people, I follow everything ;p
<trender> off course mate
<Symmetria> my standard browser has 18 different news sources open and auto refreshing every 10minutes 
<trender> you need to up the ante if the stock moves the wrong way
<trender> yes i get the picture thats the right idea ;P
<trender> no other way
<Symmetria> trender honestly, I would say that doing what I was doing ( before they banned the naked shorting) was nothing more than high stakes gambling
<Symmetria> and I wouldnt advise anyone to do it 
<trender> you need to hear a chinese butterfly fart in realtime
<Symmetria> its educated gambling, but its still gambling
<trender> correct we all gamble mate
<Symmetria> people forget something about the markets 
<Symmetria> they arent logical places 
<Symmetria> and they react to very strange things
<trender> correct and you need to be onto the media
<trender> like yesterday
<Symmetria> heh often what you would assume is gonna happen after one media release, is not what actually happens
<Symmetria> yeah, the rand tanked *HARD* after a terrorism attack in boston
<trender> yea yea correct
<Symmetria> why? well, thats hard to figure out ;p
<Symmetria> and 2 billion dollars got wiped out the other day when the bitcoin crashed
<trender> depends which dirrection the sheep lean into the trend i think
<Symmetria> now theoretically that shoulda actually helped the price of gold 
<trender> eish
<Symmetria> but heh, the bitcoin (which is an unsecured currency) crashed, and the safe haven which is normally gold (secured currency) dropped at the same time
<Symmetria> which means that the money shoulda moved into the markets, that didnt happen either, and the markets got bitchslapped
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> it wasnt a pretty day ;p
<Symmetria> anyway, sleep time :) chat tomorrow all
<trender> ey you need just have the ammo to up the ante
<trender> ait mate take it easi cheers
<Trixar_za> Goodnite Symmetria
<trender> highvoltage what sort of gambling do you do mate ?
<trender> i used to gamble with a day job but that tanked hehe
<trender> thank god the best thing i ever did was to gamble on myself rather then depend on the "way of the sheep"
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-17
<Squirm> morning people
<magespawn> good morning 
<magespawn> hey Squirm 
<HawkiesZA> Morning
<Kilos> morning drubin_ and others
<Kilos> wb drubin_ are you well?
<Kilos> aw stupid konversation taking minutes to show who is awawy
<Kilos> hi whoever else is here
<Squirm> hello Kilos
<Squirm> does anybody know how I can mount an ntfs partition within an image I made using dd? I know the start and end of the partition
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, ek sukkel vanoggend met 8ta
<Squirm> using dd and skip
<Kilos> bell hulle en kerm inetpro 
<inetpro> looks like Telkom/8ta is either having problems or they are making massive changes
<inetpro> can not login to recharge my account
<Kilos> they were talking about going lts or something like that
<inetpro> even USSD seems down, at least earlier this morning when I tried
<Kilos> didnt you read what mage said a few days back
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> something about them going live
<inetpro> you guys where talking more than I could take in 
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> magespawn: hi tell the pro
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn: ping
<inetpro> Kilos: no worries, have work to do now anyway
<Kilos> he knows the whole story, but is you fone and talk to a data tech he will try help you
<inetpro> Kilos: please check whether you can login to check your balance
<Kilos> ill get mage to post a link
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> yes i can 
<Kilos> using prepaid manager applet i think it is called
<Kilos> shows airtime balance not data balance
<Kilos> inetpro: ^^
<Kilos> need to put sim in fone for data balance
<inetpro> Kilos: when you have a chance, please check... but no rush
<inetpro> I could not even check with the sim in phone earlier
<inetpro> I can not even login
<Kilos> i will do it now
<Kilos> brb
<Kilos-> yes inetpro iget replies from *188#
 * Kilos- cries about the wires 2g special i cant use
<Kilos> wireless
<inetpro> Kilos: you can
<Kilos> yessir inetpro 
<inetpro> you just have to visit McDonalds
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> or many of the other outlets
<Kilos> i dont have wireless hardware on pc
<HawkiesZA> inetpro, I checked my balance this morning from my phone and I can log in to the site :/
<HawkiesZA> And the site shows all  my balances
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> guess I will have to troubleshoot later this evening
<HawkiesZA> Have you tried turning it off and back on again?
 * HawkiesZA runs away
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: I have
<tonberryE352> have you tried percussive maintenance?
<HawkiesZA> That was my next suggestion too
<inetpro> percussive maintenance?
<Kilos> whats that
<tonberryE352> hit it until it starts working
<HawkiesZA> Walls
<Kilos> oh hit with hammer
<HawkiesZA> Floors
<Kilos> rofl
<HawkiesZA> See how it bounces
<tonberryE352> the scary thing is it occasionally works
<inetpro> ai!
<tonberryE352> usually a bad solder joint somewhere
<Kilos> just put the sim in a fone and check balances then put back in modem
 * Kilos waits for i have
<Kilos> or ai!
<HawkiesZA> I put the SIM in the phone and use the phone as a hotspot :D
<HawkiesZA> But I also have more phones than sense
<tonberryE352> was it in a modem or some form of router? If you are really bored you could code something to scrape the ussd menus
<Kilos> we need to give suggestions when he is home by the pc again, or he will forget
<Kilos> old age you know
 * Kilos ducks
<Squirm> HawkiesZA: you can send one of your Android powered smartphones
<Squirm> it'll level out the phones/sense
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> sorry guys
 * inetpro busy trying to get some work donw
<inetpro> done as well
<inetpro> I think my account must be locked or something like that
<inetpro> I sent an email to social@8ta.com
<Kilos> ai!
<trender> evenin :)
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> hi
 * inetpro needs to make time to purchase the 10+10
<inetpro> 2+1 is just not enough for me anymore
<tonberryE352> get the 60+60
<trender> you guys talking in code :) ?
<inetpro> tonberryE352: no, that only gives you 5MB per month
<tonberryE352> 5gb is plenty
<tonberryE352> and another 5 at night
<inetpro> even 5 is not enough for me
<tonberryE352> use it up in 6 months
<tonberryE352> buy another
<inetpro> ai!
<tonberryE352> or if you are torrent crazy go for the cellc 50+150
<inetpro> wow
<tonberryE352> about the same price
<trender> just get a wifi telescope and lick some hotspots :)
<tonberryE352> wifi has its limits...
<trender> so get a few telescopes and bridge them then :)
<tonberryE352> the internet bundles get cheaper
<tonberryE352> good wifi antennas cost money
<trender> yea but the savings are great in the long run :)
<tonberryE352> depends on if the bundles get cheaper in a few years or not
<trender> especially if you live in stupidville near 20 coffee shops
<magespawn> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> ohi magespawn can you give that info on 8ta going live for the pro please
<Kilos> or telkom
<Kilos> he says you talk so much he hasnt got time to scroll back so far
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> hah
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not magespawn who talks so much
<Kilos> oops you saw that
<magespawn> was just about telkom going live with their LTE network, something like a 1000 base stations would have it, but i forget the date
<Kilos> was april i think you said
<magespawn> yes just cannot recall the exact date
<Kilos> np ty magespawn 
<HawkiesZA> Maaz, It doesn't work
<Maaz> Look buddy, doesn't work is an ambiguous statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Does it waste its time on IRC all day long? Please be specific! Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.
<HawkiesZA> Thank you, Maaz
<Maaz> HawkiesZA: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Maaz: HawkiesZA ++ [I like it]
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> what happens if you define "it"?
<magespawn> Maaz define it
<Maaz> magespawn: It \It\ ([i^]t), pron. [OE. it, hit, AS. hit; cf. D. het. [root]181. See {He}.] The neuter pronoun of the third person, corresponding to the masculine pronoun he and the feminine she, and having the same plural (they, their or theirs, them). [1913 Webster]  Note: The possessive form its is modern, being rarely found in the writings of Shakespeare and
<Maaz> Milton, and not at all in the original King James's version of the Bible. During the transit…
<magespawn> what is the best mirror to use while the one at tenet is down?
<trender> !seen xyz 
<trender> maaz: help
<Maaz> trender: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<trender> maaz: help with monitoring things
<Maaz> trender: I use the following features for monitoring things: coffee, http, icecast, meeting and ping
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<trender> maaz: define mask
<Maaz> trender: Mask \Mask\ (m[.a]sk), n. [F. masque, LL. masca, mascha, mascus; cf. Sp. & Pg. m['a]scara, It. maschera; all fr. Ar. maskharat buffoon, fool, pleasantry, anything ridiculous or mirthful, fr. sakhira to ridicule, to laugh at. Cf. {Masque}, {Masquerade}.] 1. A cover, or partial cover, for the face, used for disguise or protection; as, a dancer's mask; a
<Maaz> fencer's mask; a ball player's mask. [1913 Webster]  2. That which disguises; a pretext or su…
<trender> maaz: define benefactor
<Maaz> trender: Benefactor \Ben`e*fac"tor\,n. [L.] One who confers a benefit or benefits. --Bacon. [1913 Webster], benefactor n 1: a person who helps people or institutions (especially with financial help) [syn: {benefactor}, {helper}]
<trender> maaz: define cancer
<Maaz> trender: Sign \Sign\, n. [F. signe, L. signum; cf. AS. segen, segn, a sign, standard, banner, also fr. L. signum. Cf. {Ensign}, {Resign}, {Seal} a stamp, {Signal}, {Signet}.] That by which anything is made known or represented; that which furnishes evidence; a mark; a token; an indication; a proof. Specifically: (a) A remarkable event, considered by the ancients as
<Maaz> indicating the will of some deity; a prodigy; an omen. (b) An event considered by the Je…
<trender> maaz: define sign
<Maaz> trender: Sign \Sign\, n. [F. signe, L. signum; cf. AS. segen, segn, a sign, standard, banner, also fr. L. signum. Cf. {Ensign}, {Resign}, {Seal} a stamp, {Signal}, {Signet}.] That by which anything is made known or represented; that which furnishes evidence; a mark; a token; an indication; a proof. Specifically: (a) A remarkable event, considered by the ancients as
<Maaz> indicating the will of some deity; a prodigy; an omen. (b) An event considered by the Je…
<trender> maaz: define cancer
<Maaz> trender: Sign \Sign\, n. [F. signe, L. signum; cf. AS. segen, segn, a sign, standard, banner, also fr. L. signum. Cf. {Ensign}, {Resign}, {Seal} a stamp, {Signal}, {Signet}.] That by which anything is made known or represented; that which furnishes evidence; a mark; a token; an indication; a proof. Specifically: (a) A remarkable event, considered by the ancients as
<Maaz> indicating the will of some deity; a prodigy; an omen. (b) An event considered by the Je…
<trender> maaz: define kernel
<Maaz> trender: Kernel \Ker"nel\, n. [OE. kernel, kirnel, curnel, AS. cyrnel, fr. corn grain. See {Corn}, and cf. {Kern} to harden.] 1. The essential part of a seed; all that is within the seed walls; the edible substance contained in the shell of a nut; hence, anything included in a shell, husk, or integument; as, the kernel of a nut. See Illust. of {Endocarp}. [1913
<Maaz> Webster]  'A were as good crack a fusty nut with no kernel --Shak. [1913 Webster]  2. A sing…
<trender> anybody here ?
<trender> anyone alive ??
<Squirm> people are here
<Squirm> they just work too
<magespawn> yup am here
<trender> how do you define the linux kernel ?
<Squirm> Maaz: google test
<trender> is it just some os commands ?
<Maaz> Squirm: "Create Tests for Organizational Training and Certification Programs ..." http://www.test.com/ :: "Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test" http://www.speedtest.net/ :: "Test - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test :: "Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory" http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-
<Maaz> win/jtypes2.asp :: "Speakeasy Speed Test" http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ :: "Test your …
<Squirm> Maaz: google define: kernel
<Maaz> Squirm: "Kernel (computing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computing) :: "Kernel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel :: "The Linux Kernel Archives" https://www.kernel.org/ :: "What is kernel? - A Word Definition From the Webopedia Computer ..." http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/K/kernel.html
<Maaz> :: "Kernel - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary" http://www.mer…
<Squirm> hmm
<magespawn> it is the central part of the os
<Squirm> trender: afaik, a kernel is really what interfaces between your OS and your hardware
<trender> i was hoping for a simpler explination :)
<magespawn> in what sort of way?
<trender> like the kernel is a group of files or a TSR
<HawkiesZA> http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computer_science) ?
<trender> im just trying to get the full clear simple picture
<HawkiesZA> And then: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel
<magespawn> what is the best mirror to use while the one at tenet is down?
<Squirm> I seem to be able to access it
<Squirm> although it has reduced a lot
<Squirm> mirror.ac.za?
<magespawn> Squirm: my updates seem to fail
<Squirm> not sure magespawn
<magespawn> ah well scroll back time then, i think somebody metioned it last night
<Squirm> I can access it on http://mirror.ac.za Haven't tried an update
<Squirm> chrome is using 30Mb-600Mb per tab
<Squirm> and I have a lot of tabs open
<HawkiesZA> kill it with fire
<trender> highvoltage gday
<Kilos> magespawn: use the uct one
<magespawn> address?
<Kilos> sec i find it
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/ubuntu
<Kilos> had to type that couldnt copy paste from muon
<zeref> herro
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> did you get that magespawn ?
<magespawn> yup thanks
<Kilos> i used it last night and got 250kB/s
<Kilos> up and down around there
<trender> is that good speed
<trender> KB or kb
<Kilos> kilo byte
<Kilos> small b is bits
<Symmetria> urgh
<Symmetria> did they break the quagga package 
<Symmetria> in precise?
<trender> Symmetria howdee
<Symmetria> lo trender
<trender> yo
<magespawn> now it is home time, later all
<Kilos> ah georgelappies  the georgel is work pc?
<Kilos> lo highvoltage 
<Kilos> long time no see
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<georgelappies> nope, Georgl is not me :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oh my we frightened him away
<highvoltage> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> eek here comes the snow already
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hello
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Cantide> hey nuvolari 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari Cantide 
<Cantide> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek dink hy's nou weg oom :P
<Kilos> o
<nuvolari> daar's 'n sscript wat die eerste a 'n [a] maak
<nuvolari> *script
<nuvolari> goeiste, ek kan nie glo dis al woensdag nie
<Kilos> oh is dit wat daar aangaan
<nuvolari> jip, net so
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, het tara al iets gehoor?
<Kilos> ja deerde
<Kilos> sy word oud lyk my
<Kilos> derde
<nuvolari> aw :(
<trender> evening
<trender> anybody seen theblazehen ??
<trender> that oke fell off the planet
<Kilos> nope trender most likely working on something
<Kilos> they get busy at timew
<Kilos> times too
<trender> when is school holidays anyhow ?
<Kilos> ?
<trender> i think he mentioned school hloiday
<trender> sorry arg typos
<Kilos> np
<trender> been a heavy day mate
<trender> still working at this hour
<magespawn> evening all
<trender> evening mage
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> good evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 8ta fixed?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, eventually
<inetpro> had to reset my password
<Kilos> what was the prob?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> obviously with the sim in the phone to be able to receive a code
<inetpro> stupid that they don't give you the option to send to another number
<Kilos> the password on the sim?
<inetpro> a sim in a router can not exactly receive an SMS message
<inetpro> Kilos: no, on the 8ta self service site
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> which router?
<magespawn> some of them can
<inetpro> magespawn: Huawei E960
<drubin_> Kilos: yp I am good :) how have you been
<Kilos> good ty drubin_ 
<drubin_> good good
<magespawn> the E3551 can recieve, maybe there is a way 
<magespawn> lots of peeps here tonight, thats good
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm... interestingly it looks possible, but
<inetpro> would have to read the SMS messages after connecting via usb 
<magespawn> yeah so kinda invalidates the point of a wireless router but there we go
<Kilos> inetpro, install modem-manager-gui
<Kilos> it shows modem smses
<Kilos> maybe it will work there
<inetpro> Kilos: no it's not worth it
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> I'm not interested in SMS messages on that sim unless it's out of the ordinary like today
<magespawn> yeah i get some wierd ones on my tablet
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> night superfly and all others
<trender> hrm anybody alive ???
<trender> does naybody know about compiling kernels ??
<trender> anybody
<Squirm> eish
<Squirm> you didn't know what a kernel was this morning. Now you want to compile then
<Squirm> s/then/them
<Squirm> I don't know, maybe it's just me. I haven't seen the code for the kernel and I've been using linux for a few years now :p
<Squirm> anyway, bed for me. chat tomorrow
<trender> well i need to ask mate i am an engineer im not looking at this from a users perspective
<trender> i hate to go down this road but sadly no choice really
<Tonberry_> have a look at openembedded
<Tonberry_> its a pain to get working but it does cross compile to almost anything
<trender> thanks Ton i think you know where im headed
<magespawn> lets us know how it goes trender 
<trender> i just dont understand all the big words you okes use yet :)
<trender> but the concepts i can get
<trender> yea i will get this right it will take me a week hard graft
<trender> windows has made us lazy i need to excersize my mind again
<magespawn> help is all around
<trender> yea but first you need to find the words before you know what to ask for :)
<magespawn> yes learn the lingua franca
<trender> i was brought up on apple
<trender> in the early days
<trender> first machines we coded on in tech
<trender> appart from those spectrum 48k machines 
<trender> thats all there was in the begging for home users
<trender> beggining
<trender> the Xt machine you could only use with special permission
<trender> gosh long time
<magespawn> os x is based on bsd a unix/linux variant
<trender> i like the idea of cubieboard now
<trender> im itching to make somethng usefull with it
<trender> never though id be opening this door it just hit me in the face
<magespawn> ah well, learning new things is good
<trender> it keeps you alive
<magespawn> i am off, good night all
<trender> gnite mage
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-18
<trender> ....
<trender> (.) (.)
<trender> __
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good morning
<trender> moning inetpro
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> good morning y'all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> alo
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> trender: this isn't the place to show your boobs. I'm sure there are channels for that
<Squirm> :P
<trender> those are eyes man :)
<trender> eish
<not_found> >.<
<Squirm> trender: I know :P
<Squirm> but they don't just look like eyes ^^
<trender> ( | ) << and this is a butterfly
<trender> :)
<trender> mornin mr Georgl
<Georgl> good morning trender
<Georgl> any progress?
<trender> hrm
<trender> yea yea always
<Kilos> hi Georgl 
<Georgl> morning Kilos
<trender> i have plenty resources mate
<trender> in all countries
<trender> im communicating with the engineer dirrectly now in korea
<Georgl> that's great
<trender> i dont expect thier sollution to be the best even
<Georgl> but i am sure a step in the right direction?
<trender> means to an end yea
<trender> at least to fix 100 boxes fast
<trender> arg well mabee just move on to other ventures
<trender> the cubieboard interests me next
<trender> im gonna see what those can do 
<trender> soon we gonna have stamp linux pcs if there arent any already
<Georgl> there a bit around already
<trender> i just want something cheap with a sata interface
<trender> the cubieboard looks a candidate
<Georgl> have not looked at as yet
<trender> the PI is gonna die i think
<trender> new tech doesnt last long these days
<Georgl> it has its place out there
<Georgl> there is still a huge following for pi's all around.
<trender> i odnt even know why people pruduce these products for a bowl of rice
<trender> dont
<trender> produce..arg
<trender> i wouldnt produce PI for those prices
<trender> its insane
<Squirm> I like the idea behind the Pi
<trender> people still only buy a handfull in spite of the hype you hear
<Squirm> trender: I have a Pi, past few days I've been looking through their website
<Squirm> you should see what people are doing with them
<trender> ive got some idea what people do with PI
<Squirm> I'm about to buy another Pi(kinda broke this one and it has 256mb as apposed to the new 512Mb version
<trender> you looked at cubie ?
<trender> or do the GPIO things matter to you ?
<trender> well prices hit the ground on PI now
<trender> the uk prices look the best..cant tell you why though makes no sence to me
<trender> need to dig in chinas bins some more
<Squirm> I want to buy a Pi, a GertBoard and their PiCam will probably be released this month
<Squirm> the Gertboard is an easy conversion for the GPIO
<Squirm> gives you Analogue and Digital In/Out and is easily programmable
<Squirm> sits neatly on top on the Pi
<magespawn> did you see someone designed a case for pi out of lego?
<Squirm> magespawn: let me find you a link about Pi and Lego
<superfly> ohi from ScaleConf
<Squirm> lo superfly
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Squirm> superfly: I think henkj is there too
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> Squirm: he is, I saw him earlier
<superfly> so is ThatGraemeGuy
<Squirm> I want to be there :/
<magespawn> what is it about?
<Squirm> I need to start making a mission to go to these tech talks
<Squirm> magespawn: http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/09/iridis-pi-supercomputer.jpg
<Squirm> raspberry Pi Supercomputer
<Squirm> housed in Lego
<superfly> my boss is speaking right now
<Squirm> http://www.kurzweilai.net/images/raspberry_pi_supercomputer_5.jpg
<Squirm> there you can see it
<Squirm> superfly: they need Live Streaming :/
<magespawn> very cool, how did they get it all working together?
<magespawn> software?
<Squirm> magespawn: yes, I had a look at it
<Squirm> at the software
<Squirm> you kind of, make each one a node, controlled by one Pi
<magespawn> what can it do? processing power?
<Squirm> so you give your core Pi, say a sum to work out, e.g, to find the root of Pi. Then it spreads the load among all the units
<Squirm> these huge datacentre wide supercomputers use the exact same principle
<Squirm> except they run in petaflops, I don't know how much you'd get out of a bank of Pi's
<magespawn> well it looks like there are about 64 Pi there
<trender> only loads of fun by the looks of things
<magespawn> indeed 
<Squirm> there are
<magespawn> so 700Mhz * 64
<magespawn> Maaz 700 * 64
<Maaz> magespawn: 44800
<magespawn> how to convert Mhz in flops?
<Squirm> ~4GHz
<Squirm> uh
<Squirm> flops is different
<Squirm> flops is calculations done per second
<superfly> magespawn: you can't, they're completely different
<Squirm> Hertz is speed
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> frequency
<tonberryE352> 64 very slow 700mhz processors...
<trender> is also depends on the architecture risc cores tend to be 1:1 per clock
<trender> so mips could be the same
<trender> could be rather fast
<tonberryE352> a single pi is about as fast as a 300mhzish p2
<trender> could well be likely
<Squirm> magespawn: http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/f/e/d/fede3df8fbbb36650e89a724c6ae0fe3.png I'll leave it up to you to calculate that
<Squirm> 700MHz ARM processor
<Squirm> so I guess..
<tonberryE352> only practical use for a pi cluster is to experiment with or teach cluster computing
<tonberryE352> not to do real calculations
<Squirm> they were just messing around when they did that
<trender> yea its not gonna give you supercomputing
<tonberryE352> a single modern quad core cpu could more or less keep up with 64 PIs
<trender> just a nice experiment
<tonberryE352> at least it looked that way last time i did some very quick math
<tonberryE352> and keeping 64 PIs going will be a task in itself
<trender> very hard to equate to many vairable to considder
<trender> variables
<trender> its not supposed to compared to pcs
<Squirm> if I had R400 in my bank account I'd buy a Pi right now
<Squirm> :/
 * tonberryE352 has 2
<Squirm> tonberryE352: I broke mine
<trender> you not bitcoin mining hard enough Squirm lol
<Squirm> but I want to stick it onto my quadcopter. Hook up a webcam and WiFi dongle and stream wirelessly
<Squirm> trender: obviously not :/
<trender> and the rpice of warcraft gold has hit the floor :)
<trender> price
<magespawn> http://elinux.org/RPi_Performance
<magespawn> it is a nice toy 
<magespawn> you could use it for simple household automation
<trender> youd want to leverage its muscle with something meaningfull
<Squirm> magespawn: that's why I want a Gerboard
<Squirm> it provides an easy interface for the GPIO
<magespawn> http://hackaday.com/2012/09/12/64-rasberry-pis-turned-into-a-supercomputer/
<magespawn> according to that you would need about 1.4 Million Raspi's to get into the top 500 
<magespawn> if could get that many pi's it would be a record on its own
<tonberryE352> it always bothered me that they used 64 seperate pi power supplies instead of a few big ones...
<magespawn> redundancy maybe
<tonberryE352> more likely they were CSes and not engineers
<tonberryE352> or lazy
<magespawn> that article says is can all be run from a single 13A supply
<magespawn> s/is/is
<magespawn> s/id/it
<tonberryE352> http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomputer_southampton.htm
<magespawn> lol
<tonberryE352> then why use 64...
<magespawn> no idea
<tonberryE352> 13A?
<tonberryE352> pi needs at least 500ma each
<tonberryE352> usually more
<Squirm> Maaz: 13000/64
<Maaz> Squirm: 203.125
<Squirm> I see what you mean
<magespawn> this makes for interesting readin especially the table showing the costs
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLOPS
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you doing wrong again?
<Kilos> i swapped from maverick to kde inetpro 
<inetpro> uitgevang!
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<magespawn> large
<magespawn> Maaz Large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<magespawn> hey charl
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo charl 
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Kilos> also as well
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ta
<Maaz> Dis 'n groot plesier
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> :)
<not_found> http://youtu.be/ASO_zypdnsQ
<magespawn> Coffee is for geeks as sunshine is for plants
<Vince-0> heerlikheid I'm bored
<Vince-0> bored at work is not a good thing
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> download the internet
<Squirm> onto your Pi
<magespawn> Vince-0: is there work to be done?
<not_found> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVTfszppJl8&feature=share&list=PL5AB4B8F2A335A9F7
<Kilos> hi gaffa welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hmm... masked and all
<Kilos> no noob to irc
<Kilos> inetpro: its not a sin to enjoy maverick
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Vince-0> magespawn, negative /me twiddles thumbs
<charl> hi magespawn, Kilos 
<magespawn> later all
<charl> ciao magespawn 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> ciao all
<Squirm> snow on the Drakensberg again today :/
<Squirm> I mean really... It's April
<Squirm> hmm, home time
<gaffa> hi and thank you, Kilos :)
<Kilos> tell us abnout yourself gaffa 
<gaffa> I'm from Denmark. A programmer using debian as an operating system. I love Sibusiso Zuma, please convince him to come back and play for FC Copenhagen ;P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how did you find this channel
<Kilos> we have a few peeps in foreign countries here
<gaffa> I was just looking to socialize with a broader bunch of free software people and started joining local irc channels for ubuntu and debian in languages I understand or almost do ;)
<Kilos> ah well you are welcome
<gaffa> Thank you very much :)
<gaffa> How is Ubuntu doing in South Africa?
<Kilos> good i think. we love it. got a couple of ubuntu dev guys here too and python experts
<Kilos> some use other linux flavours though
<gaffa> Sounds great. See ya, the Pizza is here! :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi georgelappies kodez Mezenir drussell 
<trender> yo kilos
<Kilos> yo trender 
<trender> kfc need some gens huh
<trender> had to eat woolies
<trender> power down here all day
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Mezenir> hi all
<kodez> hi uncle kilos
<georgelappies> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> highvoltage: wb
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you are way to quiet
<Kilos> well you guys say i talk too much
<Kilos> so now i play freecell
<highvoltage> hey inetpro and Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ek sien die koue is op pad?
<Kilos> ja dis baie naby
<Kilos> en so vroeg al inetpro 
<Kilos> sneeu vanaand in lesotho en drakensberge
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> as die suide wind waai gaan ons eina koud kry
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-19
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<trender> morning people rise and shine
<trender> mornin kilos
<Kilos> morning trender 
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<trender> os i wonder when our banks are gonna collapse
<trender> it looks like we are gonna go back to gold and silver coins
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> I think
<Squirm> least I assume so
<Squirm> though it's dark outside
<Kilos> hi Squirm looks like big rain coming
<Kilos> hope some reaches us
<Kilos> need lotsa water here or gonna be a bad winter
<Squirm> snowed on the berg yesterday
<Squirm> Kilos: it rained yesterday. it's been raining since I woke up
<Squirm> still is
<Kilos> just had a few drops here just now
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 zeref 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos, Tinuva 
<Vince-0> busy trolling #linux on ShadowFire
<skillpiG> Ohai
<Vince-0> I would like to get all the Linux type peeps in one place - there is no "master" mail-list for Linux in ZA is there?
 * skillpiG pokes Tinuva 
<Vince-0> hi skillpiG 
<Vince-0> Kilos, look!Found more people
<skillpiG> I will make you regret that
<skillpiG> :p
<Kilos> ohi Tinuva welcome to ubuntu-za
<skillpiG> I have a natural effect on people
<skillpiG> more like, digital.
<Kilos> hi skillpiG welcome to ubuntu-za
<Vince-0> skillpiG, tell your friends - we need to grow the ZA Linux community
<Kilos> tell us about yourselvews
<Kilos> yourselves as well
<Kilos> yes Vince-0 
<skillpiG> I have no friends
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<skillpiG> don't even know why Tinuva is talking to me
<Kilos> thats the mailing list
<Vince-0> Kilos, I'm on the ubuntu-za list but can it be called the go to place for Linux for ZA
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if they dont push ubuntu to one side i dont see why not
<Kilos> inetpro: what you think?
<Kilos> everyone linux is welcome here so i dont see that the list should not be a part of the US
<Kilos> often linux peeps can help ubuntu users
<Vince-0> yep
<Kilos> lets just hear what the pro and fly say but i feel they are welcome
<Kilos> but then they must say morning to me when i greet inna morn
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> ha
<Kilos> are they from your lug Vince-0 
<Kilos> ?
<skillpiG> good day Kilos 
<Vince-0> Kilos, nope - just joined #linux on ShadowFire and started rambling
<skillpiG> made 7 people upset
<tonberryE352> try to ignite a vim/emacs flamewar
<skillpiG> this will start an epic e-battle 
<skillpiG> SHADOWFIRE vs FREENODE
<Vince-0> freenode wins,
<Vince-0> for a global context anyways
<Kilos> but no wars here, we are a peaceful channel
<inetpro> hehe Kilos, you starting a war again?
<Kilos> no inetpro read about the list
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> with Vince-0 s suggestion we will grow methinks
<inetpro> I must be honest I don't think ubuntu-za is the place for all linux peeps, there are lots of them who can't stand ubuntu
<Vince-0> inetpro, that is very true but it doesn't help to be at all exclusive in a smaller community (ZA)
<tonberryE352> well us "dumb ubuntu users" need a channel somewhere
<inetpro> lots of more generic linux stuff used to be discussed on the Gauteng Linux User Group (GLUG) mailing lists
<Vince-0> I'm on the various LUG mail-lists
<Vince-0> I'm making a local communities page on the DBNLUG site to list all the channels of comms
<Vince-0> clugs got some good links
<inetpro> I'm mnot trying to make ubuntu-za exclusive at all but I just think we should try as much as possible to keep focussed on stuff that works on Ubuntu
<inetpro> while the fact that it's a .za forum does makes it a bit broader than just a regional based user group 
<inetpro> I don't have a problem with generic linux discussions, but I'm not the boss here
<Vince-0> true, context here is important as it is with the LUGs - we've chatted about this context thing here before
<Vince-0> I'd just like to see everyone involved with *nix, FLOSS in one place so there might be a big conference type event
<Vince-0> all I see is TechEd - yawn
<inetpro> good to see some activity here
<inetpro> not sure whether we'll ever have a huge croud in here at once
<inetpro> not everyone uses IRC
<skillpiG> everyone that matters use IRC
<Vince-0> no, but at least an association - Email is ubiquitous 
<skillpiG> and that is law.
<Vince-0> oh, scale-conf is on right now but I couldn't get there
<inetpro> ubiquitous is a big word, Kiloswat beteken dit?
<inetpro> Maaz: define ubiquitous
<Maaz> inetpro: Ubiquitous \U*biq"ui*tous\ ([-u]*b[i^]k"w[i^]*t[u^]s), a. [See {Ubiquity}.] Existing or being everywhere, or in all places, at the same time; omnipresent. -- {U*biq"ui*tous*ly}, adv. [1913 Webster]  In this sense is he ubiquitous.          --R. D. Hitchcock. [1913 Webster], ubiquitous adj 1: being present everywhere at once [syn: {omnipresent},
<Maaz> {ubiquitous}]
<Vince-0> meer mense gebruik dit as IRC
<inetpro> ahh... true
<inetpro> the sad reality is that with social media we just have way to many distractions these days
 * Vince-0 busy reading past the 3rd page of Google search results for Linux in pages for South Africa
<Kilos> Maaz: define ubiquity
<Maaz> Kilos: Ubiquity \U*biq"ui*ty\ ([-u]*b[i^]k"w[i^]*t[y^]), n. [L. ubique everywhere, fr. ubi where, perhaps for cubi, quobi (cf. alicubi anywhere), and if so akin to E. who: cf. F. ubiquit['e].] 1. Existence everywhere, or in all places, at the same time; omnipresence; as, the ubiquity of God is not disputed by those who admit his existence. [1913 Webster]  The arms
<Maaz> of Rome . . . were impeded by . . . the wide spaces to be traversed and the ubiquity of t…
<Vince-0> ya, social usually means brain rot if you stare at it long enough
 * inetpro gets way to many emails per day, so tend to stay away from huge email discussions 
<Vince-0> mail-lists tend to be a bit clumsy especially with digest subject headers
<inetpro> true
<tumbleweed> digets are awful
<tumbleweed> you just want to filter mailing lists into folders, and use a decent e-mail client
<tumbleweed> don't be afraid of getting thousands of e-mail a day
<Vince-0> but what are the options? A myBB forum?: busy looking at Linux forum on mybroadband
<tumbleweed> forms are horrible because you have to go and look at them
<skillpiG> tumbleweed 
 * inetpro agrees with tumbleweed
<skillpiG> I remember that name
<skillpiG> perhaps in a mumble channel, with demonik
<tumbleweed> ohi
<Kilos> ha inetpro ctrl+R is really helpful hey?
<Kilos> ty
<tumbleweed> skillpiG: naah, never used mumble in my life
<skillpiG> I don't believe you
<skillpiG> I will greet you as the same person that was on mumble
<inetpro> Vince-0: what are you planning to achieve by having all Linux type peeps in one place?
<skillpiG> zombie nodes
<skillpiG> DDoS the government
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> ai!
<tonberryE352> good luck with that...
<Vince-0> inetpro, just a ZA Linux community entity - imagine there was a computer expo with a bit Linux contingent - geeks would need to know
<skillpiG> talking about geeks
<Vince-0> there seems to be very little corporate interest in any Linux community, which is a bit counter-intuitive for fostering open culture and all that
<skillpiG> anyone here running an AMD piledriver with ubuntu ?
<inetpro> Vince-0: I think it was with kmf at the helm of it we tried this with floss.pro
<skillpiG> having some trouble with 12.10
<Kilos> hmm... there was something about amd the other day here
<Kilos> i cant scroll back so far
<Vince-0> inetpro, what's kmf and floss.pro
<Kilos> kmf is a nick and floss.pro is a channel on irc
<inetpro> Vince-0: kmf = Karl Fisher who used to have hist own microblogging site running at http://floss.pro
<Kilos> and a site methinks
<inetpro> and in fact we still have the irc channel #floss.pro
<Vince-0> ah yes, I looked at that before
<inetpro> Vince-0: but not much happened there for a very long time
<inetpro> even back then it became very clear to me that it will always be very difficult to get everyone talking on a single platform
<inetpro> s/platform/medium/
<inetpro> but obviously we should not give up trying
<inetpro> Vince-0: most of those who were on floss.pro ended up just using twitter
<Vince-0> social is never one platform
<inetpro> the nice thing about using something like twitter is that you are free to talk about any subject
<Vince-0> I check the Twit occasionally
<Vince-0> I think a mail-list is the lowest common denominator
<inetpro> always
<inetpro> unfortunately that is still true
<Vince-0> ey it's good enough for the Linux kernel devs
<Vince-0> would be nice to have a sizable Linux contingent at something like Rage
<Vince-0> does Rage overlook people with their own PCs and pirate software?
<skillpiG> I believe so
<skillpiG> I don't think they have the right to inspect people's software before allowing them in
<skillpiG> could be a tedious process
<skillpiG> and lose 90% of their league competitors
<Vince-0> the alternative is have the pirate busters show up and start breaking people's games
<Vince-0> and pr0n
<skillpiG> haha
<skillpiG> I rate, if you want to attend a LAN like rAge, you should go with a small - medium crowd of people playing the same game
<skillpiG> to have fun with your mates etc
<skillpiG> copying you can do at home
<skillpiG> unless you go to fill up 10TB
<skillpiG> I don't even know what you want to do with 10TB of movies and series :|
<skillpiG> or the alternative is to go to rAge
<skillpiG> to pick up those hot sponsor girls
<Vince-0> ha, I'm sure they get sick of geeks hitting on them - the ratio is like 1000:1
<Vince-0> busy reading about makululinux.com - from Mybroadband forums, which has a very active Linux sub-forum
<skillpiG> saw that a while ago on newshost
<skillpiG> looks like a nice idea
<Vince-0> yep, and local too - the guy deserves some support and feedback
<Kilos> Vince-0: how far can you scroll back
<Kilos> there is a special ubuntu for amd i think the weed said
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you looking for?
<Kilos> skillpiG: having probs with 12.10 on a amd  inetpro 
<Vince-0> ha, Kilos - a couple of days in this client
<Vince-0> oh, in gnome-term I use like 100k lines
<Kilos> was maybe 4 or 5 back with that amd toy of trender s
<inetpro> Kilos: 13/04 13:50:48 <magespawn> Kilos have another pc with an amd 980mhz chip and a nvidia card
<Kilos> there was a link for ubuntu and amd
<skillpiG> it was a pretty weird problem
<skillpiG> top reports 100% cpu utilization
<skillpiG> but everyone responds fairly immediate
<skillpiG> and then it shuts down
<skillpiG> not the temperature or power
<Kilos> ai!
<skillpiG> works stable in windows 8
<Kilos> googling dont give me that amd ubuntu link
<Vince-0> Kilos, search online logs?
<Kilos> hehe Vince-0 my eye reads too slow
<Kilos> will take forever
<Vince-0> egrep!
<Kilos> maybe we ask tumbleweed 
<inetpro> Kilos: Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com 
<Kilos> the link for ubuntu and amd please tumbleweed 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 4 or 5 days
<tumbleweed> Kilos: eh?
<Kilos> ill be here another 2 just trying to read
<Kilos> tumbleweed: do you have that link for ubuntu onto a amd pc please
<tumbleweed> Kilos: there's nothing special about AMD processors
<Vince-0> house4hack is having their Ubuntu Raring release party in Randburg on the 4th of May
<Kilos> oh my im sure i read something about it uses other kernel stuff or something here
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maybe i dreamed it
<Kilos> or maybe i was on maverick at the time
<Kilos> sigh
<tumbleweed> there's never really been anything spceial about AMD CPUs, they are clones of Intel CPUs
<tumbleweed> AMD invented the 64bit x86 architecture, so we call it amd64
<tumbleweed> but Intel support it too
<tumbleweed> so, really, nothing special
<Kilos> ah ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> aw skillpig shoulda looked at what is using 100% cpu
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> you been busy hey
<superfly> yes, at a conference, along with tumbleweed and a few others
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> aw shame and i bothered him, say im sorry please
<tumbleweed> Kilos: no problem at all. I'm sitting with a laptop on my lap
<tumbleweed> I have way more time for IRC when I'm at conferences, then normally :)
<Kilos> ty but you guys should just let us know if you doing things like that 
<Kilos> lol
 * tumbleweed is getting through huge mountains of e-mail too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> are they talking been there done that stuff
<tumbleweed> actually a really good talk on SKA right now
<tumbleweed> (last talk of the conference)
<tumbleweed> http://scaleconf.org/schedule
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> and Zarw 
<Kilos> he never acknowledges
<Kilos> wbb after storm
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> evening all
<Vince-0> G'd eve
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<Tonberry_> are those breasts or eyes?
<trender> :)
<trender> just checking for signs of life man
<trender> yes i can asure you
<trender> eyes 
<trender> ey the linux okes are a serious bunch :)
<Tonberry_> 22:30 on a Friday evening? People have social lives
<trender> some do yea
<trender> i dont try work to hard
<trender> more smarter that harder
<trender> than 
<trender> but i keep strange hours
<trender> beetroot sarmies anyone ? 
<somaunn> Hello 
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-20
<somaunn> hello everyone
<trender> mornin
<somaunn> trender, more
<trender> i bring the rain
<somaunn> whoa
<somaunn> something new in the ubuntu  world ?
<somaunn> except the fact canonical will bring an impressive concept in few days 
<Kilos> morning all
<trender> mornin
<somaunn> morning Kilos 
<somaunn> Guys i'm actually using ubuntu 13.04 beta on my desktop and i can tell you this thing is fast good and it just works
<Kilos> sounds good somaunn 
<Guest6170> hi
<Kilos> hi Guest6170 
<somaunn> the only things i'm busy fixing is to get my video card properly configured
<Kilos> always video card probs
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> its raining at last, 60 mm last night and so far
<magespawn> i cannot connect to irc.ubuntu.com, anybody know anything or is it just me?
<magespawn> well that is good news Kilos
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> Maaz is irc.ubuntu.com up?
<magespawn> is that the right way to ask?
<Kilos> lol i dunno
<Kilos> maybe try down
<magespawn> Maaz is irc.ubuntu.com down
<magespawn> Maaz help
<Maaz> magespawn: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> oh my he struggling too
<Georgl> another ibid bot?
<magespawn> Maaz help me with monitoring things
<Maaz> magespawn: I use the following features for monitoring things: coffee, http, icecast, meeting and ping
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Kilos> python bot
<Georgl> Maaz: version
<Maaz> Georgl: I am version 0.1.1
<Kilos> magespawn: i cant get it either so must be down
<Georgl> yup ibid python bot
<Kilos> ohi Georgl ty for following us on the tweet place
<magespawn> Maaz is irc.ubuntu.com up?
<Kilos> maintain now by the weed
<Georgl> Kilos: cool
<Kilos> only get ubuntu-za relevant posts there like meets and so on
<magespawn> Maaz help with looking things up
<Maaz> magespawn: I use the following features for looking things up: apt-file, aptitude, bash, bible, dict, distance, dns, factoid, feeds, fml, fortune, google, help, imdb, lastfm, lotto, mac, man, microblog, mlia, oeis, ports, rfc, seen, tfln, tinyurl, tld, translate, tvshow, unicode, weather and youtube
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> not what i am looking for
<Kilos> QA says its just me
<Kilos> You tried to access the address http://irc.ubuntu.com/, which is currently unavailable. Please make sure that the web address (URL) is correctly spelled and punctuated, then try reloading the page.
<magespawn> so maybe 
<Kilos> i cant get there with opera
<magespawn> Maaz is http://irc.ubuntu.com down?
<Georgl> it get the 'It works' page
<Georgl> i*
<magespawn> that is the default for apache
<Georgl> yeah, should it be that?
<magespawn> Maaz: is irc.ubuntu.com up?
<Georgl> or has something happened?
<Maaz> magespawn: Yes, http://freenode.net/ is up
<Georgl> refreshing pointed to freenode as per Maaz
<magespawn> not sure, that is the usual server that my irc client connects to but it could not connect today as all
<magespawn> trying to check that specific server
<Cantide> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/irc.ubuntu.com
<Georgl> ok
<magespawn> ahh well not tooo serious i suppose
<magespawn> ahh that is a useful link Cantide
<Georgl> any thoughts on running gnome3 on 12.10? anybody doing that?
<Cantide> hi '-'
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<magespawn> looks like it is down
<Cantide> i mean yo yo yo Kilos my man >.<
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> sorry, my slang is weak today
<Cantide> magespawn, yeah :/
<magespawn> Cantide: how the travel plans?
<Cantide> still working on it
<Cantide> went to the police station to get police clearance earlier, and they said i have to come on a weekday -.-
<Cantide> so now i need to see when i can get time off work
<magespawn> serving the people as always
<Cantide> hehehe
<Kilos> what a schlep that is
<Cantide> the policeman was quite strange as well, "Sorry bru, you can't get it now. Come back on Monday"
<Kilos> he is just lazy
<Cantide> really? you talk to people with slang when you're a policeman? and he wasn't polite about it at all
<Cantide> quite rude actually
<Cantide> yeah, maybe that, too :p
<Cantide> magespawn, and my interview is on Monday, so I have to wait and see what happens there first anyway :p
<magespawn> interview for a job?
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> via Skype, because the company is in Korea
<magespawn> here? or there?
<magespawn> ahh right that makes sense
<Cantide> yeah, one must arrange a job first because the visa is through the employer
<magespawn> seemed a bit odd to go for a job interview when you are making plans to leave
<Cantide> :p
<magespawn> was not on the same page there for a bit
<Cantide> i should have explained it better :)
<magespawn> no worries
<Cantide> but yeah, the job is quite nice :)
<Cantide> if i get it
<magespawn> well good luck then
<Cantide> thanks '-'v
<Cantide> my webcam is so kak, i will just blame Africa
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<magespawn> Cantide: what will you be doing there?
<Cantide> teaching English '<
<magespawn> cool you enjoy teaching?
<Cantide> http://www.jobpagoda.com/en/pagoda/infocenter/faq03.jsp this place
<Cantide> yeah, it's fun :)
<georgelappies> hiya Kilos, how is things this morning?
<Cantide> difficult to start out, but after 3 months i was enjoying it a lot :) because by that point i knew the curriculum well and i was a lot more confident than when i started
<Kilos> good ty georgelappies and you?
<magespawn> i am not sure i could stand all the frustration teachers here have to deal with
<Cantide> frustration?
<Kilos> we got both georges here today
<magespawn> the dep of education, the have insane adminfrom what i understand
<Cantide> i think teaching is one of the most rewarding jobs
<Kilos> haha Cantide you will have to forget all the slang
<Cantide> ah, well of course that varies depending on where you teach :p
<Cantide> Kilos, I barely use slang so I will be fine :P
<Kilos> but they most likely know it all already
<Cantide> not South African slang they don't :P
<Cantide> students are curious about slang, and it helps them to function in the real world, but yeah, i'd not something i'd teach unless asked
<Kilos> they will most likely "hey" you when you say morning class
<Cantide> it's not *
<Cantide> nah, Koreans have too much respect for that
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> teachers are idolized there
<magespawn> as they should be
<Cantide> as long as you teach them well, they will respect you and do anything you ask of them, not like here
<magespawn> teachers are resposible for the future of a country
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> so are students though
<Cantide> it's a combined effort
<Cantide> and we just have the wrong mentality in our country - no one wants to learn
<Kilos> yip the teacher molds them
<Cantide> you can't teach someone who isn't interested
<georgelappies> good thank Kilos :)
<magespawn> well i would not say no one, and generally those who do are too easily influenced by the others
<Cantide> yeah, i'm generalizing a bit :p
<Kilos> one day i will put a row of smileys here, to make up for not using them
<Cantide> :)
 * Cantide looks forward to that day
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> easiest one is <3
<magespawn> i found out the other day that there are 75 or so schools in kzn that do not offer maths for matric 
<Kilos> thats bad amge
<Cantide> heh
<Kilos> magespawn: too
<Cantide> i heard that our country has the second worst education in the world when it comes to maths and science
<Cantide> one of my friends that matriculated in pinetown said he didn't have a science teacher for the last two years of high school :<
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> madness, i consider maths and languages the core of any education
<Kilos> most of our good teachers haveleft for greener pastures
<Kilos> sad
<Cantide> yeah
<magespawn> we are very fortunate with my kids primary school, awesome teachers with tons of experience
<Kilos> good
<Cantide> nice :)
<Cantide> private schools are expensive, but worth it
<Cantide> (if you can afford it)
<magespawn> Cantide: any idea what the cost of living is like there? i see the exchange rate to the dollar is high, but does not mean much without context
<magespawn> cost of livinge versus typical income?
<magespawn> All Koreans speak and write the same language, which has been a decisive factor in forging their strong national identity. taken from here http://www.korea.net/AboutKorea/Korea-at-a-Glance/Facts-about-Korea
<Cantide> magespawn, i should be earning 2.5 to 3 million won a month
<Cantide> in rands that's about 23 000 a month
<magespawn> sounds a lot
<Cantide> and my rent will be something like 3000 a month
<Cantide> public transport is cheap and convenient
<Cantide> and food is a similar price to here
<Cantide> so i should be able to save about R 15 000 a month easily
<Cantide> electronics are cheaper, too
<magespawn> nice
<Cantide> and clothing was cheaper
<Cantide> i bought an Intel 330 series 120 GB SSD there in November for about R 950
<Cantide> and i saw it here the other day for R 1699
<magespawn> maybe start an export business, lol
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i have a Korean friend who wants to do that
<Cantide> and he was asking about exporting to SA
<Cantide> but i know nothing about such things :p
<magespawn> i wonder what the transport cost are like
<Cantide> hmm
<magespawn> i was looking into getting stuff from china
<Cantide> i'm not sure about it
<Cantide> would be good to have a friend in shipping :p
<magespawn> yes it would, altough a lot of the shipping/freight companies offer very complete services
<magespawn> well if you need an sa partner you know where to find me
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> well, my plan is to teach
<Cantide> but i don't intend doing it for the rest of my life
<Cantide> so yeah, i will be looking at other jobs / opportunities while i'm there, and hopefully get into something else after about 5 - 10 years of teaching
<Cantide> (once i've learnt the language)
<magespawn> you seem to be doing quite well in that area
<Cantide> eh
<Cantide> well, i lost my teacher :p
<Cantide> but i will take lessons once i'm there
<magespawn> there are few link here http://www.korea.net/AboutKorea/Korea-at-a-Glance/Facts-about-Korea if need a headstart
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> i think i know 90% of what's on that page :D
<Symmetria> sup
<Cantide> hey Symmetria :)
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/presentations/camera.jpg
<Symmetria> check new toy ;p
<Cantide> whooa
<Cantide> is that a rail gun? :p
<Symmetria> hehehe
<Symmetria> 150-500mm optical stabilized lense
<Symmetria> take photos of the hairs on a flys ass from 100 meters away ;p
<Cantide> LOL
<Symmetria> (or park a few hundred meters from a nudist beach) ;p
 * Symmetria laughs
<Cantide> looks expensive :p
<Cantide> hahaha
<Symmetria> heh the lense? *shrug* its actually by lense standards not bad, about 13k, its the only really *LARGE* lense that is vaguely affordable
<Symmetria> if you want anything bigger than that you're into the 50k+ bracket
<Cantide> o_O
<Cantide> eish...
<Cantide> good choice :D
<Cantide> haha
<magespawn> camera lenses that you could buy a car with
<Squirm> I now understand why the images are such highres it takes me an age to download them
<Symmetria> Squirm hehe 
<Symmetria> heh magespawn you aint gonna get a car for 13k
<Symmetria> or not one that goes 
<Symmetria> ;p
<magespawn> no i meant the other lenses
<magespawn> the 50k plus
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> Squirm lol, if you think those images are high res
<Symmetria> you should see when I start putting the raws online
<Symmetria> camera is capable of taking a photo that is 40meg in size
<Symmetria> ;p
<magespawn> irc.ubuntu.com is back up
<Squirm> I see mybb just went down
<Squirm> nuvolari: is it raining?
<Squirm> going to watch the rugby
<Squirm> it better not be raining
<Cantide> i think it is
<Cantide> here in Durban
<Cantide> and it's cold -.-
<Squirm> I know it's cold
<Squirm> cold is fine
<Cantide> yeah
<Squirm> but you say it's raining?
<Squirm> :/
<Cantide> wet weather is not good for rugby :<
<Squirm> oh well
<Cantide> yes, i just looked outside
<Cantide> but it's not raining hard
<Cantide> more like drizzle than rain
<Squirm> same here. this is the third day :/
<Cantide> :/
<Squirm> free tickets and a lift, so I'll be there :P
<Cantide> i just put on an extra layer of clothing :)
<Cantide> oh, nice :)
<Cantide> yeah, it's worth going even if it's a bit wet
<Cantide> but if it pours.. meh
<Cantide> i think most of the rain is over though
<Squirm> and I just saw on Facebook that Red Light Stereo will be playing in the field afterwards :D
<Squirm> oh wait, I have a heater! I'm being cold and I forgot I had a heater
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i was thinking of getting one
<Cantide> but then i put on my winter clothes from Korea
<Cantide> feeling rather warm now :)
<Squirm> this little fan heater hasn't run since last winter. 
<Squirm> mmm, burning dust
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i also have a fan heater somewhere
<Cantide> parents bitch that it wastes electricity
 * Cantide rolls his eyes
<Squirm> I may need 2, it was barely able to keep my single room warm. now I have 2xsingle rooms and a kitchen and bathroom
<Squirm> just need to keep doors shut
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i just aim it directly at myself
<Squirm> oh, I do too
<Squirm> but to warm up the room as well
<magespawn> later all
<Squirm> CanAFK: weather update?
<Squirm> cheers magespawn 
<CanAFK> no rain :p
<CanAFK> Squirm, ^
<Squirm> :D
<Cantide> i'm not in the city centre though
<Cantide> but not far out either
<Cantide> still, no rain here, so i assume no rain there
<Squirm> where bouts are you Cantide 
<Cantide> Queensburgh
<Cantide> well, Hillary actually - which is considered part of Durban city and not part of Queensburgh, but it's next to Queensburgh
<Squirm> I don't know Hillary. know of Queensburgh. Can't recall going there though
<Cantide> well, just think of Queensburgh and you will be close enough to the mark
<Vince-0> Cantide: !
<Vince-0> so the LUG plans 13.04 relese party on the 4th May 
<Cantide> yeah, i saw that
<Cantide> and i have a 30th to attend on the same day -.-
<Vince-0> ow
<Cantide> but hopefully the release party is early enough for me to make it there and then to the 30th afterwards
<Squirm> where is it?
<Squirm> the release party
 * Cantide doesn't know yet
<Squirm> these friends of mine are completely unable to judge time :p
<Squirm> no, we'll pick you up at maybe 14:20
<Squirm> I'm at home, so it's fine. but still :P
<Cantide> it's fine until it gets to the point that you'll be late :p
<Squirm> free tickets, free ride :P
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> i had free box tickets 2 weeks ago
<Squirm> probably going to be late :P
<Cantide> regretted that the next day
<Squirm> stands :/
<Cantide> aahh
<Cantide> so that's why you were worried about the rain
<Cantide> just dress warmly and you'll be fine :p
<Squirm> uh
<Squirm> found out why they're late
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> they've lost the tickets
<Cantide> =_=
<Cantide> now that sucks -.-
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> totally lost or misplaced?
<Squirm> well, they can't find them :P
<Kilos> tell them look in the clothes they wore the day they brought them home
<Kilos> or bags sachels etc
<Kilos> then all other safe places
<Squirm> I'm sure they've done that
<Squirm> found it :p
<Squirm> bbl
<Kilos> where
<Kilos> lol
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<trender>   V
<trender>   |
<trender>   |
<trender> ______
<trender> nobody alive
<trender> kilos :P
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> wassup trender 
<trender> wat maay jy met dy skaap
<trender> mmak
<trender> maak :)
<trender> eish just woke up
<Kilos> hehe as hulle goed teel hou hulle die pot vol
<Kilos> muddy game coming for sharks/cheetahs
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<superfly> Kilos... surviving?
<Kilos> yessir ty and there?
<superfly> ya
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> man, I dunno wtf is up with my dog and cameras, she growls and barks at me when I pick up the damn camera
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Symmetria> sup charl
<charl> hi Symmetria 
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> i am convinced that running a tiling window manager is for people with adhd
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I been sitting playing with my new camera lense and with photoshop all night
<superfly> that would be me then.
<Squirm> evening
<digigram> hey
<Squirm> I think I should go to sleep
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<digigram> hi trender
<trender> yo
<trender> alte smoke break
<trender> late
<trender> what doing so late digigram ?
<digigram> still early here in texas ;)
<trender> oh ya
<trender> 1am here
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-21
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<trender>   U
<trender> (<)(>)
<trender>   __
<Cantide> '-'/
<trender> :P~~
<trender> mornin
<Cantide> good morning '<
<trender> why up so early on a sunday ?
<trender> missus kick you out the bed ?
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i was up at around 6ish
<Cantide> going to bed at 10 helps with that
<Cantide> tomorrow i need to be up at 04:40 because I have an interview at 05:30
<trender> yea up early here as well
<Cantide> so i need to keep my routine
<Cantide> i'm not one to stay in bed once i'm wide awake :p
<Kilos> morning all
<henkj> mornign kilos
<Cantide> hey~
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hey yourself
<CanAFK> lol
<Kilos> hehe hows henkj today
<henkj> tired...
<Kilos> ai!
<henkj> work woke me up at 12
<Kilos> what broke
<henkj> one server that broke a few other services
<Kilos> is it fixed?
<henkj> I think so, turns out there wasn't anything I could do
<henkj> I was woken up because my service was affected
<Kilos> aha
<Symmetria> ugh :( this rain must stop 
<Symmetria> I just want a few days where I dont have to deal with pissing rain, its driving me crazy
<Symmetria> seriously thinking of getting on a plane and going somewhere, anywhere, where its not raining ;p
<trender> mornin
<Symmetria> morning 
<trender> o sign of rain this side
<trender> no sign of rain
<Symmetria> ;p sorry Im just grumpy, lol, it pissed with rain in Nairobi for a solid week and a half, and I mean, hectic hectic rain
<Symmetria> I fly back to east london, and its pissing with rain ever since I got back
<Symmetria> and I just checked the weather for the next 2 weeks in Nairobi where Im flying back to in a weeks time, and they got rain forecast for the next 2 weeks 
<Symmetria> ;p
<trender> east london is like a small dorpie ?
<trender> think i was up theare years ago on work
<trender> there
<Symmetria> heh yeah, small town, but I prefer to live here, means I get a break from the constant traffic, rush and other bullshit I put up with in every other big city I travel to
<Symmetria> heh, and since I spend probably less time in town than out of town these days it works out ok :)
<trender> yea i prefer that as well
<Symmetria> heh got back on friday from a week and a half in .ke, and flying back there in a weeks time
<trender> i dont like to travel anymore
<trender> time to retire on the plaas
<Symmetria> heh I dont mind travelling dependant on where
<Symmetria> I have zero desire to travel to the US or Europe 
<Symmetria> travelling around africa on the other hand, thats worth doing
<trender> eish who does
<Symmetria> there are sights and sounds in Africa that are hard to explain to anyoen who hasnt been there
<Symmetria> something about standing meters away from a giant silverback who looks at you, then wanders up to you and touches your face that is a little awe inspiring 
<trender> yup right before it rips your head off
<Symmetria> lol nah, those gorillas are pretty cool with people
<trender> try hang on to an apple
<trender> im sure it will rip yer arm off to get the fruit
<Symmetria> nah, gorillas are highly intelligent creatures actually
<Symmetria> you never watched gorillas in the mist?
<trender> smat enough to rip yer arm off and beat you with it :)
<trender> smart
<trender> i just dont trust them
<Symmetria> heh there arent that many animals Im truely afraid of
<trender> baboons and such in the cape have been known to rip peoples faces off
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/pics/buffalo.JPG <=== that one though, I was scared of :P (sorry about the size of that file)
<Symmetria> heh trender, baboons are dangerous animals, gorillas are very very different
<Symmetria> baboons tend to be *far* more aggressive
<Symmetria> heh, that buffalo in that picture, was like, 5 or 6 meters from me 
<Symmetria> and he looked kinda pissy ;p
<trender> baboons gorrillas...im not gonna get comfy with either
<Symmetria> lol, its the same with monkeys, I was at the animal orphanage in nairobi, and there were a bunch of wild monkeys running around, I was hand feeding em peanuts, but I was staying the hell away from the gorillas
<Symmetria> lol one of the baby monkeys jumped on my shoulder 
<trender> eish big picture huh
<trender> takes ages to load
<Symmetria> lol, didnt get around to sizing those things down so they are at insane resolution
<Symmetria> be glad I didnt put the raw versions on there ;p those ones are only 6meg each, the raw files are 45 meg ;p
<trender> yea
<Symmetria> lol trender, I actually got myself a new toy yesterday so I can take better pics
<Symmetria> check this:
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/presentations/camera.jpg
<trender> hrm
<trender> hrm ok checking
<trender> hrm
<trender> is that a disposable camera :) ?
<trender> looks like canon
<trender> i also have canon but a canon toy i ned to replace
<trender> need
<trender> bought my canon second hand 6 years back had an optic fault turns out canon recalled and repaired my camera for free ***good service***
<trender> was related to a sony optic fault i think
<trender> sony parts in a canon camera go figure
<Symmetria> heh its a canon
<trender> is that a box of instant soup next to the camera Symmetria ??
<Symmetria> but it definately isnt disposable ;p
<trender> i will definitely buy annother canon
<Symmetria> haha empty box ;p my dog dragged it into the room trying to play with it
<trender> i wasnt happy with my canons shutter speed, without flash you need a tripod
<trender> else you get motion blur
<trender> for close object only though like taking a closeup picture
<Symmetria> heh lower end canons can do that, though also depends on the lense you're using
<Symmetria> trender, this was a hand held picture at full 500mm zoom:
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/pics/doggie2.jpg
<Symmetria> from far away :)
<trender> im more interested in taking closeups of very small objects
<trender> like a 2 rand coin closeup
<trender> those tend to blur easily without tripod
<trender> eish evil dog with glowing blue eyes
<trender> perhaps a little outta focus
<trender> ah when you scale down it looks ok
<trender> i pose thats the general idea or reason behind them 40meg pictures
<trender> spose
<trender> rescale those raw images and you get premium quality
<Symmetria> lol my doggie isnt evil
<Symmetria> she's cute ;p
<trender> blue eyes are not normal mate :P
<Symmetria> lol she's flying on my bed watching me
<trender> beats the red eye thing
<Symmetria> lying on my bed I mean
<trender> eish those images ahve eaten all my ram lol
<trender> ***close some programs before you lose yer work***
<trender> well thats a smart looking camera mate
<trender> you buy it local or import it ??
<Symmetria> heh bought local
<Symmetria> brb I need a cig
 * Squirm looks around
<trender> (<)(>)
<trender>   __
<Cantide> Squirm, it rained again last night... and the sharks lost -.-
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> ya sad hey Cantide 
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i think the sharks were unlucky
<Cantide> but the Cheetahs did outplay us, they were definitely the better team
<Squirm> Cantide: I know they lost. But to be fair, the last try that went to the Cheetahs was al ittle rubbish :P
<Squirm> s/al little/a little
<Squirm> the ref played no advantage :/
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> but the sharks failed in a number of areas of play
<Squirm> but did you see their almost try at the end
<Cantide> especially at the breakdown
<Cantide> yeah! Paul Jordaan <3
<Squirm> hmm, maybe that's why my throat is sore
<Cantide> hahaha
<Squirm> ah well, all in all it was a good time
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> the bulls / kings game was quite exciting, well, the first half at least
<Squirm> I was about to hurt you :P
<Squirm> went to Rovers after the game, watch it
<Squirm> well, watched half of it then got bored
<Squirm> :P
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i watched "Oh shucks! Here comes UNTAG" instead :p
<Squirm> lol
<Cantide> i forgot how much Afrikaans was in that movie -.-
<Cantide> some parts were difficult to understand
<Squirm> I've never heard of it
<Squirm> afternoon
<Cantide> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hey Cantide 
<Cantide> hi :p
<Cantide> i'm going AFK for a bit though
<Kilos> evening superand others
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> superfly: 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Squirm> hi Kilos, superfly
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> yo Squirm
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> probably going to wake up sick tomorrow :/\
<Kilos> from getting wet last night?
<Squirm> one of my glands swelled up on about Thursday
<Squirm> felt a bit iffy yesterday and today
<Squirm> hmm, spell check on XChat seems to think 'iffy' is a correct work
<Kilos> Maaz: define iffy
<Maaz> Kilos: iffy adj 1: subject to accident or chance or change; "a chancy appeal at best"; "getting that job was definitely fluky"; "a fluky wind"; "an iffy proposition" [syn: {chancy}, {fluky}, {flukey}, {iffy}]
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<trender> vening peeps
<trender> evening
<Squirm> hi
<trender> yo
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-14
<betabertus> hey guys
<betabertus> anyone awake here?
<Kilos> morning superfly not_found and others
<jabberwocky93> morning all
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 Spekko nuvolari_ 
<Spekko> More Kilos
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos
<nuvolari_> o/ hallo oom Kilos 
<inetpro> good morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> morning inetpro ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> superfly, can you set a compose key in 14.04
<Kilos> unity shows its disabled and google dont find how to enable it
<Kilos> hi drussell where you okes hid the compose key enable button
<Kilos> is it only za peeps that use it?
<inetpro> Kilos: what is this compose key that you are talking about?
<Kilos> the one i use to make the degrees icon goody with temps
<Kilos> used to have it as caps lock key
<Kilos> they dont show options in keyboard layout anymore
<inetpro> you have a Alt+Gr key?
<Kilos> what is that?
<inetpro> the right hand Alt key
<Kilos> and what is the gr part
<inetpro> on my keyboard it is labeled as Alt+Gr
<inetpro> it is the compose key
<Kilos> ive got a genius k645 keyboard
<Kilos> dont see the gr thing
<Kilos> ive tried what some of the bug reports say but i dont get it going
<Kilos> hi smile howsit there
<smile> hi :D
<inetpro> Kilos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AltGr_key
<Kilos> ty inetpro i go see
<smile> good :) feeling fine
<smile> over there? ;)
 * smile is still compiling gcc-gcj :(
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> i even did sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Kilos> to see, but my model kb not there
<Kilos> grrr
 * Kilos gonna change keyboards. got one that shows alt+graph
<smile> :D
<Symmetria> man
<Symmetria> you gotta love vendors
<Symmetria> Question: What is the power draw on the equipment you propose at an ambient tempreture of 25 - 30C 
<Symmetria> Answer from the vendor: what would you like it to be"
 * Symmetria bangs his head on the table
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> well... I'd like it to generate power so I could sell it back into the grid, but thats not gonna happen, SO HOW ABOUT A REAL ANSWER ASSHOLES
<Kilos> hey Symmetria hows your server coming
<Kilos> 14.04 releASE IN 3 DAYS TIME
<Kilos> EEEK
<Symmetria> not gonna be ready in time :(
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> are you gonna do the debdelta server there too?
<Kilos> i gave up with fanie
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> 20°c
<Kilos> heeee
<Kilos> ty inetpro but his is a terrible keyboard for 2 finger 1 eye typists
<smile> http://www.hugsmile.eu/tools/media ;)
<Kilos> whats with the newspaper clippings smile 
<smile> it's me :D
<Kilos> on its side as well
<smile> ctrl arrow can help
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> cool you made the papers
<smile> yeah :D
<smile> one newspaper has still to publish the article, however
<smile> and two radio stations called me :p
<smile> once I have material, I will provide it on that page :p
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> hows is the wiki fixing going
<smile> great ;)
<smile> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciaal:Bijdragen/Smile4ever
<smile> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciaal:Bijdragen/SmileBot
<Kilos> good lad
<smile> thanks :)
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> inetpro: eish, you confusing the man agfain
<superfly> *again
<Kilos> tell him superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he does it on purpose
<superfly> Kilos: Alt Gr is just the right-hand alt key. on very old keyboards it didn't exist, and newer ones called it "AltGr" nowadays all keyboards have two alt keys, so they don't call the other one AltGr anymore.
<Kilos> then sits and smirks
<Kilos> oh ty so i can bring my other keyboard back. this ones keys are too small
 * Kilos throws a wet fish at inetpro 
<Kilos> a vrot one
<Kilos> gotta be a vrot one otherwise he will just get fat on it
 * inetpro catches the fish and launches it back to Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: where are your notes from previous installations?
<psyatw> hi inetpro 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> surely you have gone through this?
<Kilos> all over but this doesnt apply
<inetpro> hi psyatw
<Kilos> the others had options button for setting keys
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> i gotta go eaT
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai! this kb
<Kilos> wat ai! jy nou
<Kilos> ek sukkel darem met my volk
<inetpro> you blame me when you should blame yourself
<Kilos> nono
<inetpro> Kilos: what are we even talking about, kde or normal ubuntu?
<Kilos> unity thats why i asked fly. if the options button was there
<Kilos> then i would have installed kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> the fly is not using unity
<inetpro> and what version of unity/ubuntu?
<betabertus8899> hey guys can i install office 2013 in ubuntu yet?
<betabertus8899> if not how do i install office 2010?
<inetpro> betabertus8899: why would you ever want to do that when MS doesn't want you to do it?
<betabertus8899> i need to complete work for university in ms format
<betabertus8899> if i work in libre will the result be good?
<betabertus8899> especially with excel and financial documents?
<Kilos> 14.04 ubuntu inetpro 
<Kilos> hi betabertus8899 
<Kilos> hang around somwone will answer you as soon as he gets a break
<Kilos> test existing office documents in libreoffice and you will see what it can do i think
<inetpro> betabertus8899: it is really sad if universities in this day and age still expect work to be submitted in ms format when that is not an ISO standard
<inetpro> obviously depending on whether it is a MS course
<betabertus8899> hey yea bro
<betabertus8899> no it's not
<betabertus8899> just want to submit with all values working 
<Kilos> working on your machine or on someone else windows machine?
<Kilos> if you have time then experiment
<inetpro> if I absolutely have to use MS Office I normally use it on a remote machine
<smile> sudo apt-get install libreoffice :p
<inetpro> running windows on a VM is also an option but I never go there
<inetpro> LO should be installed by default
<Kilos> yip comes installed
<inetpro> it's very rare that I need MS
<betabertus8899> my machine
<Kilos> well if its going to be viewed on your machine then libreoffice should be fine
<betabertus8899> i have ms office 2013 on a dual boot ubuntu 13.10 v windows 8.1 system. 
<betabertus8899> but would like to go with ubuntu only, hence the install for ms office 2013 in ubuntu also
<betabertus8899> i love linux now, windows is just lacking in the most basic ways!
<Kilos> well if you have both then you can play around lekker
<Kilos> im not an office user but mine opens all windows documents i get just fine
<Kilos> if you would prefer to use ubuntu then do it and only go win if you fail to do something
<betabertus8899> yep 
<betabertus8899> what do you use?
<betabertus8899> libre?
<betabertus8899> or open office?
<Kilos> libre when i need to do something
<Kilos> the easiest is to try get a document that is similar to what you want to do and open it with libreoffice and see
<betabertus8899> ok
<betabertus8899> does libre office docs open in word?
<betabertus8899> ms office i mean
<betabertus8899> like if i wrote in libre and  save, will office open that?
<Kilos> lol i dunno about all that stuff. i just use what is installed to open things
<betabertus8899> ok
<Kilos> you need expert advice from someone that does lotsa office stuff
<Kilos> maybe superfly can point you in the right direction
<Kilos> the prob is you gotta be patient here as the guys are busy, so experiment while you wait
<Kilos> and see what google has to say about it
<Kilos> what type of document do you want to make?
<ThatGraemeGuy> betabertus8899: I have not done so but you might have luck with Office running under Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17336
<ThatGraemeGuy> also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885051 and http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/how-to-install-microsoft-office-suite-2010-in-ubuntu-12-04-using-wine-1-5/
<betabertus8899> ok great trying this all now
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> wb betabertus8899 
<Kilos> you winning?
<betabertus8899> no
<Kilos> aw
<betabertus8899> playonlinux software update now
<betabertus8899> taking very long
<Vince-0> !
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> yhi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi as well
<Vince-0> are you looking forward to the 14.04 release as much as I am?
<Vince-0> NOT
<Vince-0> lol
<Vince-0> we're trying a small meet this weekend to check it out but there's such little interest
<Kilos> im already using it Vince-0 
<Kilos> william as well
<Kilos> he has been using it for 2 months, me only 2 weeks
<ThatGraemeGuy> i usually wait a few weeks until whatever stuff i have from PPAs is updated
<Kilos> hehe i forget what ppas i used and just go on
<Kilos> one day i will upgrade to anew release
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<Vince-0> stupid work dsl
<Vince-0> im out!
 * nuvolari peeks out the window
<nuvolari> en daar haan hulle
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> smile, awhile
<smile> ? :D
<Kilos> go superfly 
<betabertus8899> guys
<Kilos> hi betabertus8899 
<Kilos> thats a massive nick you carry around
<Kilos> Maaz, seen hibana
<Maaz> Kilos: hibana was last seen 11 months, 20 days, 20 hours, 52 minutes and 26 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-04-28 13:41:46 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-04-28 14:00:14 PDT
<Kilos> shame the kid is battling
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> Maaz, tell inetpro Fix it
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Kilos> inetpro, wb
<Kilos> hi Mzolisto howsit
<betabertus8899> hello all
<Kilos> wb betabertus8899 
<Kilos> did you succeed
<betabertus8899> no i did not
<Kilos> are you proficient with ms office or learning to use office?
<betabertus8899> now i have another problem, thunderbird keeps having two copies in sent mail
<Kilos> i been looking what i can find
<Kilos> oh my
<betabertus8899> downloading another version of ms2010 to try now
<Kilos> i dumped thunderbird and use evolution on pop
<Kilos> http://lifehacker.com/battle-of-the-office-suites-microsoft-office-and-libre-1147940828
<betabertus8899> yea it does not actually send two mails, just shows two in the sent folder
<Kilos> see what this guy says about the 2
<betabertus8899> bad day on linux
<Kilos> what release are you on again?
<betabertus8899> and updated my nvidia GT740m 2GB graphics card, but system crashed...
<betabertus8899> so yea
<betabertus8899> running 13.10 now
<Kilos> do you do serious graphics 
<betabertus8899> have reinstalled thunderbird 
<Kilos> i use nvidia-current
<Kilos> is your system up to date?
<betabertus8899> i have dual gpu thats why it crashed, accourding to the net
<betabertus8899> yes
<Kilos> ok then why is everything giving probs
<Kilos> hmm...
<betabertus8899> haha don't know bro
<Kilos> do you use aptitude?
<betabertus8899> you mean with software updater yea?
<Kilos> with command line
<Kilos> instead of apt-get
<Kilos> i like aptitude it sorts other probs out for you
<betabertus8899> whats the command plz
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Kilos> then try sudo aptitude reinstall thunderbird
<betabertus8899> ok cool bro
<Kilos> and it will tell you if there is stuff to remove
<betabertus8899> clearly your pro compared to me
<Kilos> im too old to be a bro
<Kilos> hehe
<betabertus8899> this is my second day on linux so yea
<Kilos> na im no pro i get help here regularly
<betabertus8899> cool
<Kilos> oh you still new
<betabertus8899> yea
<betabertus8899> noob
<Kilos> have you done those commands?
<betabertus8899> almost done
<Kilos> we all start as noobs and some never get past it like me
<Kilos> the guys hide here when they see me sukkeling
<betabertus8899> ok have ran it
<betabertus8899> lets test
<Kilos> ok lets just see something
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> when aptitude is installing or reinstalling apps watch what it shows
<betabertus8899> done
<betabertus8899> looks like all works
<betabertus8899> with the commands you gave
<Kilos> ok sudo aptitude upgrade
<betabertus8899> yes done
<Kilos> did it want to fetch anything?
<Kilos> are you here using your browser or an irc client
<betabertus8899> xchat 
<betabertus8899> irc client
<Kilos> ok
<betabertus8899> this the best way?
<Kilos> yes i use xchat too but on 14.04 it didnt have sound so im on hexchat
<Kilos> if your system does funny things after working fine run this command
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Kilos> and when you reboot it will do a file system check
<betabertus8899> nothing happens
<Kilos> with what?
<Kilos> inetpro, fix it
<Trixar_za> force fsck
<Trixar_za> oh dear
<Kilos> too rough Trixar_za 
<Kilos> i use it all the time
<Kilos> but i have disabled boot splash so i see it doing things
<Kilos> especially after power cuts, then it fixes lots of orpan inodes
<Kilos> Trixar_za, talk to me
<Trixar_za> Yes? Oo
<Kilos> you said force fsck not lekker?
<betabertus8899> no nothing happend
<Kilos> maybe it did it in hiding
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you dont see text when booting hey?
<betabertus8899> the trixar command plz
<Kilos> he was just commenting on the force fsck
<betabertus8899> ok
<Kilos> some guys dont like it
<Kilos> anyway is your thunderbird still sick?
<betabertus8899> anyway the thunderbird double sent still there just sent a test mail
<Kilos> eish
<betabertus8899> yea what other mail client is good for linux?
<Kilos> i use evolution but others say its old fashioned
<Kilos> if you want to try it the command is
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install evolution
<Kilos> i use it with pop so it only fetches new mails
<betabertus8899> ok
<betabertus8899> i tried it but very laggy
<betabertus8899> i want like very light
<Kilos> peeps say its a bit heavy
<betabertus8899> geary looks good, but no signature
<Kilos> but works ok for me and has the option of making its own backup so you dont lose contacts etc
<betabertus8899> and i use this for buisness
<betabertus8899> ok cool
<Kilos> most peeps use thunderbird nowadays but i didnt like it
<Kilos> not_found, hi there why you okes not helping me here
<Kilos> i lead new peeps astray
<Kilos> teach them old fashioned blou draad en tang ways
<Kilos> betabertus8899, if you wait 3 days you cab get the new ubuntu
<Kilos> 14.04 releases on the 17th
<Kilos> and its a long term support os
<Kilos> s/cab/can
<betabertus8899> yeah 14.04 will hopefully be super awesome
<betabertus8899> would be wise just to wait a month before jumping... all the bugs will be gone
<Kilos> i didnt like 13.10 so stayed on 12.04 then got 14.04 2 weeks ago
<Kilos> very lekker
<betabertus8899> how is the beta?
<betabertus8899> good?
<Kilos> its very stable already
<betabertus8899> ok
<Kilos> i prefer it to 12.04
<betabertus8899> do you use any firewall or anti-virus?
<Kilos> kinda same but smoother
<Kilos> gufw
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install gufw
<Kilos> no antivirus
<Kilos> you can install the antivirus for checking emails so you dont pass virii to the next windows user
<Kilos> do you have synaptic installed?
<Kilos> synaptic is a package manager where you can see everything thats installed and what is available
<Kilos> the antivirus is called clamtk
<Kilos> but we dont need it
<betabertus8899> clamtk
<betabertus8899> ?
<Kilos> yes clamtk is our antivirus
<Kilos> clamav is without the gui
<Kilos> but its for checking mails mainly
<Kilos> windows virii dont affect us
<betabertus8899> ok
<betabertus8899> what else should i install?
<Kilos> um
<not_found> sorry uncle Kilos was in bed since 8 (6 sa time) only up now cause blood sugar dropped and having some food
<Kilos> you chat on msn and so?
<Kilos> sorry not_found 
<betabertus8899> yes pidgeon
<Kilos> thought you were at work
<Kilos> cool i love pidgin
<not_found> np yell when you need help and if we are here we try
<Kilos> ty not_found take it easy and get well quick
<Kilos> what else do you do betabertus8899 ?
<Kilos> in synaptic you will see a little window at the top where you can type in what you are looking for and it shows hat is available
<not_found> lol, I am ok, just need to eat then I am off to bed :)
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> ok sleep tight ty not_found 
<not_found> night :)
<betabertus8899> whats your job kilos?
<betabertus8899> cd && wget -O .laptop-mode.sh http://goo.gl/AH0tvj
<betabertus8899> chmod +x .laptop-mode.sh && ./.laptop-mode.sh
<Kilos> lol im a ballie that dont work
<betabertus8899> amazing app to save power, battery usage increase massive
<betabertus8899> mine has increased like 40% today
<Kilos> wow
<betabertus8899> very useful for work espesially
<Kilos> yeah would be
<betabertus8899> almost like haswell
<Kilos> i only have desktop pcs
<betabertus8899> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/enable-laptop-mode-and-other-tweaks-to.html
<betabertus8899> check it out
<Kilos> tomorrow
<betabertus8899> ok
<Kilos> ubuntu is very lekker
<betabertus8899> yep amazing
<Kilos> anyway you can ask for help here just about anytime
<betabertus8899> just miss my e-mail outlook that's always working awesome
<Kilos> there is normally someone around
<Kilos> no man
<betabertus8899> will just try to install tomorrow
<Kilos> evo is much better than outlook
<betabertus8899> yea, but so slow and laggy. 
<betabertus8899> maybe will give it another try
<Kilos> what lappy specs?
<betabertus8899> i7
<betabertus8899> 8gb ram
<betabertus8899> high specs
<Kilos> do you know about the extra workspaces?
<Kilos> wow and you say evo is laggy
<Kilos> i dont remember 13.10. does it show the workspace switcher
<betabertus8899> yea
<Kilos> i just open my evo on its own workspace and leave it there
<betabertus8899> it just keeps loading when i select other folders
<betabertus8899> like it does not stop to update
<Kilos> no then something is wrong
<Kilos> did you install it today?
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall evolution
<Kilos> should lag at all on the pc
<Kilos> shouldnt
<Kilos> im on a dual core with 4g ram
<betabertus8899> keeps like refreshing
<Kilos> shouldnt
<Kilos> you also gotta set it for when it must fetch mails
<betabertus8899> ok
<Kilos> in edit preferences
<betabertus8899> should i set it to load like offline
<Kilos> lots of stuff you can set to suit your likes
<Kilos> it should just open
<Kilos> lemme restart mine and time it
<Kilos> 5 secs and its open
<Kilos> havent you got it open twice
<betabertus8899> keeps saying generating message list 
<betabertus8899> man this is soo slow 
<Kilos> something is wrong
<Kilos> you havent even got it open yet?
<Kilos> mine opens in 5 mins and then fetches new mails
<Kilos> 5 secs sorry
<Kilos> try closing thunderbird
<Kilos> can we go on tomorrow betabertus8899 ? im  falling off the chair here
<betabertus8899> yea cheers
<betabertus8899> im also off
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-15
<jabberwocky93> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning all
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1 superfly jabberwocky93 Spekko ThatGraemeGuy 
<jabberwocky93> more oom Kilos :)
<jabberwocky93> more bduk1
<superfly> morning Kilos, jabberwocky93, bduk1, inetpro
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<superfly> and ThatGraemeGuy
<bduk1> Everybody well this morning?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: did you go to ScaleConf again this year?
<Kilos> pro opinion please is sudo touch /forcefsck a bad command and why
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: not this time
<ThatGraemeGuy> after going twice in a row I didn't feel like a third time would add anything significant
<ThatGraemeGuy> also i'm way more infrastructure focused now, and scaling isn't much of an issue
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: yeah, neither did we. Increased number of developers + budget set for other things = no money to go
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: after going once I felt like going again wouldn't add anything significant.
<ThatGraemeGuy> the only thing we might need to scale sometime is our own puppet infrastructure, clients typically have no need to scale
<ThatGraemeGuy> the guys that need to care about that sort of scale typically won't be hosting with the likes of us
<superfly> true
<Spekko> more Kilos
<superfly> these days it's very easy to set up your scalable system using something like EC2
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<jabberwocky93> dont forget juju :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure what Juliaaaas has to do with it? :-p
<jabberwocky93> https://juju.ubuntu.com/
 * jabberwocky93 chuckles
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, i know
<ThatGraemeGuy> never heard of anyone using it though
<ThatGraemeGuy> does it support other distros yet?
<jabberwocky93> ah, yeah I've only tried chef
<jabberwocky93> if only my RL kitchen was that awesome ^_^
 * superfly prefers to use tried-and-tested tools, not Canoical's NIH-syndrome induced alternatives
<superfly> *Canonical
<ThatGraemeGuy> looking at you, Ubuntu One
<superfly> And Upstart
<superfly> and Unity
<superfly> and Mir
<Symmetria> http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/us-airways-tweets-out-photo-of-model-airplane-in-womans-1563098531 <=== warning *NOT* safe for work environments, but hilarious none the less
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> alive and you?
<charl_> oh yes, how's it going with the fly
<charl_> flu
<Kilos> fluffin stu
<charl_> wat?
<Kilos> still hanging there and bad head day looks like
<charl_> ah :(
<charl_> no fun man
<Kilos> never knew a flu like this
<charl_> get better soon !
<Kilos> lol im trying man. it not lekker like this
<Kilos> havent done a reinstall in 2 weeks
<Kilos> they messed up freecell in 14.04
<Kilos> you gotta keep playing game after game till you win or you cant close it
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, google forcequit for 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Add a 'Force Quit' Applet to Ubuntu's Unity Launcher | OMG! Ubuntu!" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/force-quit-applet-unity-launcher :: "Unity/Theming - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Theming :: "UbuntuUpdates - Package "unity" (trusty 14.04)" http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/base/unity :: "ubuntu-14.04 : Ubuntu -
<Maaz> Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-14.04 :: "“unity” source package : Trus…
<charl_> killall freecell ?
<charl_> or killall -9
<Kilos> whats the -9
<Kilos> forcequit dont work
<Kilos> sigh
<charl_> killall kills all processes running under a specified name
<charl_> -9 is the signal
<Kilos> not freecell that other thing
<Kilos> lemme see what its called
<Kilos> mahjong
<charl_> oh that
<Kilos>  (ALT+F2 > xkill > click on Window).
<Kilos> i tried that and alt+f2 says nothing matches my search
<Kilos> ai!
<charl_> it is probably sending the wrong signal
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> every upgrade i gotta learn from scratch
<charl_> it's probably sending SIGKILL instead of SIGTERM
<Kilos> shoulda got kde rather
<charl_> i mean, the other way around :PO
<charl_> you on unity right now?
<Kilos> ya and its good
<Kilos> better than 12.04 unity
<charl_> unity has improved a lot
<charl_> but i would never use it
<charl_> too bloated and slow
<Kilos> i like to then i can see whats here and help noobs
<Kilos> 14.04 is quicker imo
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> dont let the pro see me say that he will start saying its all relevant
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> the killall dont work either
<Kilos> grrr
<charl_> do you have the right process name ?
<Kilos> i just found something
<Kilos> the kill minimise buttons dont shoe but if i click in the top panel where they supposed to be i can minimise it and then it shows them buttons
<Kilos> maybe thats still got to be sorted with the release
<charl_> bah
<charl_> best to report it in case
 * Kilos goes to see if there are updates
<Kilos> report how
<charl_> although i'm sure they are really busy now figuring things out right before the release of a major LTS
<charl_> launchpad?
<Kilos> whew not a good day to think about stuff
<charl_> never mind, if it's a common problem i'm sure it'll get fixed :)
<Kilos> why didnt you come here yesterday and help the noob
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, good morning
<Kilos> where is plus2
<Kilos> ah charl_ worked it out
<Kilos> minimise then drag page to screen size and it still shows close button
<Kilos> was kinda over maximising methinks
<Kilos> might also be because i installed 14.04 unity onto 12.04 kde without formatting home
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> anybody know why i would lose packets with mtr but not with a simple ping?
<Symmetria> magespawn *HRM* 
<Symmetria> Ive seen that behavior lately as well
<Symmetria> and wondered about it
<Symmetria> Im not exactly sure what MTR is doing but its something odd
<magespawn> my wireless links seem to drop the connection every now and then and i was trying to see which one it was
<Symmetria> I dont trust mtr after a friend was running mtr traces to my house and seeing 90% packet loss with it, but there was no packet loss and everything was perfectly fine
<magespawn> can you recommend a similar tool Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> none that I can think of off the top of my head, I normally run constant pings 
<magespawn> somewhere i have problem, the link goes down every now and then, seems to take very long sometime
<penfifteen> hi all, Kilos
<Kilos> hi penfifteen 
<Kilos> whats with the nick blaze
<penfifteen> Kilos: main is used on other machine at home
<Kilos> ah
<penfifteen> as for the name of this one: type it out, with the fifteen as numbers ;)
<Kilos> pen15
<penfifteen> yeah
<penfifteen> Kilos: you see what it looks like, right?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> haha what are bits and bytes in afrikaans
<Kilos> stukkies en happies?
<Kilos> afrikaans isnt an IT friendly language
<magespawn> Symmetria, is there anyway to do a real world test on speed? there is now adsl available on the exchange here, so that would mean that i could remove the wireless links, but it is only a max speed of 2mb
<betabertus8899> hey
<betabertus8899> hey guys should you enable the pre-proposed updates?
<betabertus8899> or will they cause to many problems
<magespawn> betabertus8899, hi there, if you hang around a bit one of the guys will answer your question
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://twitter.com/omgubuntu/status/456060570887020544
<betabertus8899> cool 
<Private_User> afternoon people
<Kilos> hi Private_User sorry was asleep
<Private_User> no worries, hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol are you still revving cellc?
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> well internet seems to be fine at the moment
<Private_User> touch wood
<Private_User> ;)
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> wbb swopping drives
<Kilos> nearly hometime you working guys
<Vince-0> yees
<ThatGraemeGuy> woop woop
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> then time for the terrible 8km commute
<ThatGraemeGuy> bwahaha
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> i am staying late at work today because the users moan when i do maintenance during the day
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> havent you traced the bad link yet magespawn  
<Kilos> must be one of them wifi booster things not hot
<Kilos> not_found  you at work?
<magespawn> no i am busy moving the asterisk server from a virtualbox running on win 7 to its own machine
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> then going around to one of the lodges to sort out two dstv decoders
<Kilos> wow you do everything
<Kilos> learning lots quickly
<magespawn> now it is time to go to the lodge
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> later mage
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi Wraz  
<Squirm> nuvolari: ?
<betabertus8899> hey guys
<Kilos> hi betabertus8899  
<Kilos> sorry i missed you today, was asleep
<betabertus8899> hey man how's things?
<Kilos> alive ty and you?
<Kilos> hehe
<betabertus8899> yea good
<Kilos> what have you fixed and what have you broken
<Kilos> oh 
<betabertus8899> i fixed the double sent mail issue
<Kilos> i membered after we went off
<Kilos> what was it?
<Kilos> you can open synaptic and in edit at the top should be a fix broken option
<betabertus8899> edit-account settings-copies and folders, then just unselect place copy in sent folder
<Kilos> ah
<betabertus8899> looks like thunderbird placed a copy and the server saves a copy
<betabertus8899> very simple fix that took like 3 sec
<Kilos> lol
<betabertus8899> but took me like 4 hours seaching the net... yeah
<Kilos> takes a while to learn
<betabertus8899> haha so now sticking with thunderbird for now
<betabertus8899> yea- a long time
<betabertus8899> now busy looking for graphics driver for duel gpu laptop
<Kilos> its a big move from windows to linux
<betabertus8899> has intel hd 4000 and has GT740m Nvidia card - the machine then switches between them
<Kilos> if you type in the dash additional it should then search for the drivers you need
<betabertus8899> also managed to install the msoffice 2010 with playonlinux today! yeah
<Kilos> you just download office
<betabertus8899> yeah looked there, but shows noting
<betabertus8899> i was looking around and found this for now, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation
<Kilos> why do you need specific nvidia drivers
<betabertus8899> looks like what i need, downloading now like 220mb size
<betabertus8899> cuz its high end gaming card and there is no drivers standard
<Kilos> do you do gaming 
<betabertus8899> yes sometimes
<betabertus8899> at the moment just using seam for linux and jamming some dota 2 
<Kilos> steam?
<betabertus8899> but poor graphic performance as just running with onboard
<Kilos> you can try installing nvidia-current
<Kilos> works well and when you get kernel upgrades you dont need to reinstall as with specific drivers
<betabertus8899> yea... http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<betabertus8899> amazing gaming options and works on linux!
<betabertus8899> ok cool 
<betabertus8899> how do i use nvidia-current?
<Kilos> you got the install command inna noggin yet?
<betabertus8899> for steam?
<Kilos> what do you want to use? it just works
<Kilos> well install nvidia-current and then get a steam game and see
<betabertus8899> ok will try the method im using now, if not will try current
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install nvidia-current
<Kilos> it will install nvidia settings as well
<Kilos> most likely 304
<betabertus8899> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-319.17-driver
<betabertus8899> this looks good
<betabertus8899> maybe will install this
<betabertus8899> if the bumblebee does not work
<Kilos> oh you using 64bit?
<betabertus8899> yes
<Kilos> cool
<betabertus8899> is hardcore gaming possible on linux?
<Kilos> with steam ya
<Kilos> you need to ask the gamers
<betabertus8899> haha ok
<Kilos> not_found  you here?
<Kilos> maybe neil will know
<betabertus8899> ok cool 
<betabertus8899> if anyone knows please share
<Kilos> i just do basic stuff that doesnt cost
<betabertus8899> like if i wanted to play call of duty
<betabertus8899> or battlefield
<betabertus8899> would that be possible?
<Kilos> are they games for windows?
<Kilos> those games in playonlinux should work
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> hi!
<theblazehen> I got a better IRC client :D
<Kilos> what you got now
<theblazehen> weechat :)
<Kilos> na
<theblazehen> oops..
<Kilos> theblazehen  what was i supposed to see with that nick
<theblazehen> Kilos: ah yes.. 1 = i, 5 = S
<Kilos> i dont understand
<Kilos> im on another drive so dont see what it was
<theblazehen> it was pen 15 - change 1 to i, 5 ro s
<theblazehen> it was pen 15 - change 1 to i, 5 to s *
<Kilos> sis man
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> lol :p
<theblazehen> I admit: I'm kinda immature sometimes
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> join ##ipominer
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<betabertus8899> hello?
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-16
<inetpro> good morning 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  not_found  and others
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> morning
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<Spekko> more Kilos
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93  
<Kilos> way se julle vandag
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos
<jabberwocky93> ek het gister my eerste projek in flash begin by die werk, nie baie entosiasties nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek is bly daai goed is als verby my
<nuvolari> flash? soos in kamera in die studio?
<jabberwocky93> soms is daar goed wat mens moet doen wat nie lekker is nie, maar mens kan altyd vir mense gaan werk wat 'n beter passie het vir kwaliteit produkte
<jabberwocky93> flash flash
<jabberwocky93> daai ding wat dood is
<jabberwocky93> my studies gaan darem goed, ekt 'n onderskeiding gekry vir Maandag aand se toets. moes 23:00 tot 02:30 skrywe :O
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<Kilos> mooi man. goed gedaan
<Kilos> sjoe jabberwocky93  waar is jy dat jy in die middel van die nag toets skryf
<jabberwocky93> dankie, toets is online en geskik vir mense in die EST tyd gebied
<Kilos> ah
<jabberwocky93> eerste keer wat ek vir 2 dae lank skrywe ^_^
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> waar is hulle dan dat hulle est tyd gebruik
<jabberwocky93> hulle sit in New York
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> got the phone system transferred over this morning with no hassles 
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<magespawn> just followed the instructions really
<Kilos> haha i can even mess that up
<Kilos> instructions are never in a language i understand
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  superfly  
<bduk> More everyone
<superfly> morning all
<jabberwocky93> o/
<Kilos> nuvolari  wat doen jy?
<Kilos> i wanna read .class files on buntu
<Kilos> does it have to be decompiled or something first
<Kilos> its a zulu-english dictionary
<Kilos> inetpro  waar jy man
 * inetpro is always here
<inetpro> good mornings Kilos
<Kilos> hi sir. how do i do that
<Kilos> cant learn compiling decompiling stuff to find a translation for one word
<Kilos> makawe
<Kilos> daai lekker goed
<Kilos> not sure of the spelling
<Kilos> hi Golynx  you speak zulu?
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> nope why
<Kilos> haha i downloaded a zulu-english dictionary but its in java .class files and i dunno how to read them
<Kilos> grrr
<Golynx> hmm, the .class files should be packaged inside a .jar file to be usefull
<Kilos> they are
<Kilos> i extracted them and filled my desktop with piles of stuff
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> hi neelsie
<Golynx> i do this   /home/path/to/file/java -jar file.jar 
<Kilos> ended up with A to Z.class
<Golynx> hi nlsthzn
<Golynx> oh 
<Golynx> you dont have to extract them
<Kilos> couldnt find a download in pdf
<Golynx> just run the .jar
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> will that make a readable book?
<Golynx> ubuntu have java runtime installed , you can try cd /home/path/to/file/java -jar file.jar
<Golynx> but i think you need to run a java program that will open that specific program 
<Kilos> thats why i shouted for nuvolari  he is our java man
<Golynx> like in the browser
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> openjdk is java runtime
<Golynx> ya
<Kilos> maybe i gotta find something in open with
<Kilos> The file '/home/miles/Desktop/Dictionary/a.class' is not marked as executable.
<Golynx> if its an applet it will run in the browser if java is enabled there. If not then you need a specific java program to read your .jar
<Kilos> ai!
<bmg505> hello
<Kilos> hi bmg505  long time no hear
<Golynx> Kilos .class is just compiled source code
<Kilos> i can try open with my browser ya
<bmg505> been busy
<Golynx> you have to run the full .jar
<Kilos> you well bmg505  ?
<Golynx> hi bmg505
<bmg505> yea kind of
<Kilos> i go take sheep out now. wbb
<bmg505> wish I could make mony as fast as time is running
<bmg505> *money
<Kilos> haha bmg505  everyone wishes that
<bmg505> damn
<bmg505> have to upgrade this box, its an old slackware 9
<bmg505> going to replace it with a raspberry, now that is progress
<Kilos> hehe
 * jabberwocky93 can't wait to start using wayland on my raspberry
<magespawn> gotto go see you all later
 * Golynx dont see the point of raspberry pi
<Kilos> Golynx  ~/Desktop/java -jar englishzul_tnyvaxpm.jar
<Kilos> no such file
<Kilos>    /home/miles/Desktop/java: No such file or directory
<Kilos> something wrong with that command
<Golynx> Kilos sorry java -jar /home/miles/Desktop/java -jar englishzul_tnyvaxpm.jar
<Kilos> lemme try
<Golynx> Kilos sorry java -jar /home/miles/Desktop/englishzul_tnyvaxpm.jar
<Golynx> the second one
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<Golynx> it needs a java program to run it
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> like i use java -jar /home/gerrit/Desktop/microemulator/microemulator.jar  to run operamini.jar on the pc
<Kilos> whew you learned lots hey
<Kilos> im glad i spent the time arguing with you
<Golynx> lol, only the important bits 
<Golynx> hehe
<Golynx> you may have a java applet there that may work in the browser, but i never used browser applets before
<Kilos> im trying to open it with openjdk java 6 runtime
<Kilos> just gotta find a way to make it executable
<Golynx> where did you get that file
<Kilos> http://gallery.mobile9.com/f/2245389/
<Golynx> so its a mobile .jar
<Kilos> i remember my nokia reads .jar files from gutenburg
<Kilos> but i dont wanna try a whole dictionary on the poor old fone
<Golynx> then you do the same as i do with the microemulator
<Kilos> must be a way to read it here
<Golynx> that will open the j2me 
<Kilos> ok tell how
<Squirm> does anyone here work for Wesbank?
<Kilos> i like it when its just an app needs installing
<Golynx> ok let me find the emulator
<Golynx> http://sourceforge.net/projects/microemulator/
<Kilos> ty
<Golynx> np
<Kilos> eish these adds
<Golynx> unzip it to you desktop. Then do java -jar /home/gerrit/Desktop/microemulator/microemulator.jar
<Kilos> you might be running low on diskspace
<Kilos> will do
<Golynx> it will open a window that looks as a phone. From the File menu you can open your .jar . I always put all my mobile app jars in the /home folder, its easier for the emulator to find it there
<jrgns> morning @all
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<jrgns> morning Kilos, fast finger on the button!
<Kilos> hmm... tells me there is no gerrit here
<Golynx> hi jrgns
<Kilos> i hear a pling sound when peeps join
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> haha
<jrgns> Kilos, can I play a tune on your pc if i log out and in the whole time?
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going with the flu
<Kilos> i only have sound on logins and messages
<Golynx> hi charl_
<Kilos> seems a bit better today ty charl_  
<jrgns> hi charl_
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> Golynx: how's it going with your neck
<Golynx> charl_ its back to normal since Sunday thanks :)
<charl_> Golynx: great :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> hmm... that emulator thing dont show as a .jar when unzipped
<Golynx> i'm usually a fast healer hehe
<Kilos> java -jar /home/miles/Desktop/microemulator/microemulator-2.0.4\
<Kilos> no backspace
<Golynx> Kilos its in the folder
<Kilos> oh
<Golynx> java -jar /home/miles/Desktop/microemulator-2.0.4/microemulator.jar
<Golynx> i just gave example of mine
<Kilos> it opened half off the screen to the left and wont drag 
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> what do you see
<Kilos> roemulator and a green button and like a fones keypad under it
<Kilos> and tions and help in the bar above
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> you can in the Options menu do >>Select Device >> Resizable device
<Golynx> i dont like the default with keys and all
<Kilos> then a tiny window with launcher and no midgets 
<Golynx> is that in Installed devices
<Kilos> midlets
<Kilos> its in the second window after choosing resize device
<Kilos> i gotta choose one of them for it to go on
<Kilos> but dunno what middlets are
<Golynx> from  File >> Open MIDlet File  you can open your jar . Make sure its in the your username folder
<Golynx> or /home folder
<Kilos> so i must choose launcher then
<Kilos> this is in the process of resizing the thing i think
<Kilos> cant go look other places when its still setting up?
<Golynx> oh ya you can resize the window any size you want
<Vince-0> o/
<Golynx> what do you mean look other places
<Golynx> \o
<Kilos> i gotta choose between launcher and no midlets
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Golynx> i dont know where your at now Kilos
<Kilos> sjoe
<Golynx> i dont know about the launcher
<Golynx> did you do File >> Open MIDlet File 
<Kilos> Options menu do >>Select Device >> Resizable device
<Kilos> that went to this tiny window with 2 choices
<Kilos> no thats in the folder not with this setup window
<Golynx> its should say buttons with (Add...) (Remove)  (Set as default)
<Kilos> wait
<Golynx> then from the selected option choose (set as default)
<Kilos> i see a tiny window with only launcher or no midlets to choose from for the next step
<Golynx> between launcher and no midlets , as an option the emulator only works with midlets, so the answer will be launcher
<Kilos> i gotta choose one to go to the next step
<Kilos> i couldnt change them anyway it had no midlets lit up then it went to a window with sizes in
<Kilos> width and height
<Kilos> 431 and 216
<Golynx> ya choose any size you want , i usually grab the sides of the window, but you can put in 500 width and 600 height
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> it made the same window just larger
<Golynx> yes thats good
<Kilos> i can also maximise it
<Kilos> but need to go past this now
<Golynx> now you can do File >> Open MIDlet File
<Kilos> in a terminal
<Golynx> no in the emulator File menu
<Kilos> the terminal that opened it is still showing  as busy
<Kilos> no file menu to be seen
<Golynx> yes dont close the terminal, the emulator runs from it
<Kilos> so another terminal then
<Golynx> its next to OPtions
<Kilos> no options
<Golynx> File Options Help
<Kilos> where is that
<Golynx> ok try restarting the emulator
<Kilos> i just see a fone now
<Kilos> i did
<theblazehen> hey all
<Kilos> click on the start button and it flashes but does nothing
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Golynx> if you see a phone then do Options >>Select Device >> Resizable device  and choose Set as defaut
<Golynx> lt
<theblazehen> Golynx: android emulator?
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> theblazehen: j2me emulator
<Kilos> no options anymore
<Kilos> sigh
<Golynx> Kilos: the file menu has to be there at the top of the emulator menu
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> ah hold on
<Kilos> right click on fone show the menu
<Golynx> like this http://picpaste.com/12-bSpDDJ9a.png
<Kilos> i dont see that
<Kilos> kakka thing this
<Golynx> does the right click show the menu
<Kilos> options shows only minimise maximise move to other workspace always on top and close
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> hmm, I just found an Android IRC server
<Golynx> hmm set the phone as default again then do Options >>Select Device >> Resizable device and choose Set as defaut
<Golynx> hmm set the phone as default again then do Options >>Select Device >> Default device and choose Set as defaut
<Kilos> cant do anything with it
<Kilos> found a readme file in the folder
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20hkIdlA9
<Golynx> i set up mine the same as you did now. It works without having to do whats in the readme
<Golynx> the emulator runs in any java runtime 6 and 7
<Golynx> you were able to use the Options menu when you started right
<Kilos> ya but now options dont show anymore
<Golynx> close the emulator window and the terminal and try starting that way again
<Kilos> these emulator things never work for me
<Kilos> ive closed it twice already and restarted
<Kilos> maybe it wants me to reboot
<Kilos> grrr
<Golynx> what do you see
<Golynx> Kilos dont unity show the file menu's at the top of the screen rather than the app window
<Kilos> the same fone thing with no options
<Kilos> ya normally
<Golynx> can you take a screen shot http://picpaste.com/
<Kilos> restarted from new terminal shows same fone with no options
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/18-XiHceeSO.png
<Golynx> i can see the  File  Options Help  menu, its grey color
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where do you see that
<Golynx> choose  File >> Open MIDlet File  then from the file menu you can open you .jar
<Kilos> i dont see it at all
<Golynx> above the phone it grey text
<Kilos> oo yay its in the black here just above the grey fone rim
<Golynx> ya kind hard to see
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> eek that not a book
<Golynx> did it open
<Kilos> it says the file is empty but if i go properties there is 4.7k
<Kilos> grr4
<Golynx> what kind of dictionary is 4.7kb ?
<Golynx> thats probably not the full app
<Golynx> can you mail it to me
<Golynx> hi tinuva 
<Golynx> Kilos http://gallery.mobile9.com/f/2245389/ says the file is 92kb
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ty for your help Golynx  lemme play with it a while or try find a pdf to download
<Kilos> need a rest now
<Kilos> bad or wrong download looks like
<Golynx> Kilos : its not woking by my emulator either. It needs messaging modules and some extra modules that the emulator dont have , so it puts out errors
<Golynx> i guess you need a real phone to make it work
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> lemme try it on the fone
<Kilos> it opens on the fone
<Kilos> but its a poor dictionary . only major used words shown
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> sorry for wasting your time Golynx  
<Golynx> thats what you get from a 92kb dictionary
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i give up on it for now
<Golynx> nah its fine no worries :)
<Kilos> will ask the pro when he has time
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<nuvolari> eh oom Kilos?
<nuvolari> waai ding is dit?
<nuvolari> class files is bytecode
<nuvolari> dit kan nie so lekker net so gelees word nie
<nuvolari> ek reken oom moet dit run om dit gebruik
<Kilos> dankie nuvolari  my nokia maak dit oop so als goed
<Kilos> hi Rynofear  
<betabertus8899> hey guys 
<superfly> hi betabertus8899
<Golynx> hi betabertus8899 & supperfly
<Golynx> superfly*
<betabertus8899> anything new today?
<Kilos> hi betabertus8899  
<betabertus8899> cannot wait for tomorrow with the 14.04 LTS release
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you got the bug
<betabertus8899> will be good
<betabertus8899> yes
<Kilos> thats a good sign
<betabertus8899> still could not get the graphics drivers to work
<betabertus8899> keeps only using the intel one
<Kilos> yoy could end up living with linux forever
<betabertus8899> but its ok
<betabertus8899> yes i enjoy it much more
<Kilos> you might have to open nvidia settings and activate it
<betabertus8899> i have all 3 big os running in my house now and ubuntu the most enjoyable
<Kilos> always
<Kilos> what 3?
<betabertus8899> i even have a steam os, that very bad
<Kilos> win ubuntu and ?
<betabertus8899> mas osX
<betabertus8899> mac
<Kilos> ah you got one of them
<betabertus8899> apple
<betabertus8899> yea
<Kilos> the fly got one too
<betabertus8899> macbook air
<betabertus8899> its not bad
<Kilos> and he gonna fix it
<Kilos> he does a bilble thing called openlp i think it was now he gotta make it work on macs
<Kilos> bible
<Kilos> imo nothing beats ubuntu
<Kilos> when you got time and are bored you can get kubuntu
<Kilos> very different but very lekker too
<Kilos> my son went straight from windows to kde
<Kilos> he dont like unity
<Golynx> in November 1985 Bill Gates advised Apple to license their software but they ignored the advice, being more interested in selling computers. Mac wouldv'e been the major player today if they listened to him then.
<nlsthzn> er...
<Golynx> nlsthzn: i saw apple and macbook air. So i added a few coins.
<nlsthzn> Mac wouldv'e been the major player today if they listened to him then.  <- >.<
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> bbnn
<Golynx> i meant mac OS X
<nlsthzn> the one thing they have going for them is the fact that their software only has to work on a small subset of hardware...
<Golynx> yeah, atleast Apple can be happy about the ipad/iphone/ipod/iwatch/i.... etc , that MS will never be able to do
<nlsthzn> apple owning ms at the moment
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> spent the day on 12.04 now 14.04 forgot what the dlink is again
<Kilos> sigh
<Golynx> yeah MS is loosing alot of ground. They were too late to take advantage of mobile space
<Golynx> Kilos is 14.04 better than 12.04
<Kilos> i think so yes. only this dlink modem gives probs on both and i have it sorted fine on 12.04 but 14.04 still battles some
<Kilos> stupid modem not buntu im sure
<Golynx> in terms of system performance, it should be more efficient
<betabertus8899> see apple software only work on their products
<Kilos> it is quicker with most things
<Kilos> luckily sakis3g works
<betabertus8899> the open source os like ubuntu that will work on tablets, phone, desktop, laptop wil destry them now
<betabertus8899> the three mayor players are all competing cross platform now
<betabertus8899> all android phones and tables will be able to run ubuntu very soon
<betabertus8899> ubuntu thus now directly competes with not only windows and osx but also with andriod
<betabertus8899> let the war begin!
<betabertus8899> ubuntu has the ulimate edge! all their software is free1
<betabertus8899> FREE
<betabertus8899> and there is nothing millions of people like more than free stuff that actually works!
<nlsthzn> you are very optimistic... I will wait and see
<Kilos> lol
<betabertus8899> yep
<Kilos> taking long though
<betabertus8899> well if you go on the ubuntu website now they already have tablet and smartphones runnig their software
<betabertus8899> if ubuntu can create an amazing gaming experience to compete with steam/valve they will own the world 
<betabertus8899> then they should start to produce ubuntu hardware....
<betabertus8899> anyway you can see where im going... total world domination by linux
<betabertus8899> they already own the servers worldwide
<superfly> steam originally wanted to use Ubuntu, but because of some licensing issues, they went with Debian instead
<betabertus8899> yep
<betabertus8899> that was such a huge mistake
<Kilos> someone said something about ubuntu hardware the other day
<nuvolari> Maaz: is allthingsjabu.co.za up?
<betabertus8899> yea ubuntu hardware will be the logical next step
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, http://allthingsjabu.co.za/ is down (Server is not responding)
<betabertus8899> if they develop ubuntu buisness packages to compete with mac and ubuntu hardware to compete with the windows oem groups they will absolutely dominate
<betabertus8899> imagine if you had an amazing gaming laptop (like windows machines) but you could sync it with all your devices... and use at work (server compatibility) and all the software was free
<betabertus8899> that would be amazing!
<nlsthzn> is that free as in speech or free as in beer?
<Kilos> haha
<betabertus8899> haha
<nlsthzn> ?
<betabertus8899> free - you don't pay with money
<Golynx> betabertus8899: still the stigma of most windows users is, linux is complicated to use/install and only for geeks. So that has to change with time.
<betabertus8899> you just buy the hardware and the community develops software, assisted by corporate support. just like you don't pay to search something on google, but google delivers the best results
<nlsthzn> that isn't what free software is about... it is about freedom to own and do stuff with your software, it is per chance that most of it is available for free as in cost...
<betabertus8899> yes i agree! the freedom to do with the software what you want
<betabertus8899> the money is only a very small part of it
<nlsthzn> dunno about that, software devs also like to eat
<betabertus8899> anyway, hopefully with the death of windows xp millions will pay microsoft bags and bags of money for windows 7 and 8 .... like idiots
<betabertus8899> especially huge companies...
<nlsthzn> even worse... many companies are paying ms to extend support for XP, so they are getting money for it all over again
<Kilos> have billy boy got kids and gramdkids?
<Kilos> grandkids
<betabertus8899> see its not that i hate ms... i just hate the idiots who keep paying them
 * nlsthzn is an idiot that keeps paying them
<nlsthzn> sorry to hear you hate me...
<nlsthzn> can't say I even know you that well yet...
<nlsthzn> oh well
 * nlsthzn is off home now
<Kilos> the whole world has to change
<Kilos> just if you fiddle with modems, the best tools are for xp
<Kilos> so its all them peeps that need to go linux as well
<Kilos> ubuntu will get to the top but still gonna take many years
<betabertus8899> i don't hate you bro.... just don't keep paying for some old dated tech. I also use windows to a point they have developed great software but the alternatives are really worth exploring now
<Kilos> most peeps want to install an OS and use it for years, not keep updating/upgrading to new releases all the time
<betabertus8899> thats why we have LTS
<Kilos> think of the ordinary person with minimal pc skills
<Kilos> 3 years isnt long. it flies past wuick
<Kilos> peeps want an os like xp that goes forever if you can afford the IT guy to keep fixing it for you
<betabertus8899> this is a issue linux in general should look at very soon, i agree
<betabertus8899> and linux gaming please...
<Kilos> lol
<betabertus8899> and 4k media development
<Kilos> yeah weird theyve left gaming for last
<Kilos> i dunno what that is'
<Golynx> betabertus8899: that should be WIP
<betabertus8899> just produce 4k gaming that can only run on linux software... the rich and powerful will switch and the masses will follow
<Golynx> these things takes time
<betabertus8899> yes hopefully in the next 5 years we will all run linux in the living room, not xbox and sony ps
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im gonna do a backup restore onto 14.04 here so if i disappear something disagreed
<betabertus8899> the developers of open source will have an amazing opportunity, just like the smartphone android market exploded in the last few years 
<betabertus8899> haha ok
<betabertus8899> anyone here share my positive view of linux for the future?
<Golynx> OUYA got a good future
<Kilos> i installed 14.04 onto 12.04 kubuntu and kept the /home folder intact and now a 12.04 unity backup to the top of it
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> betabertus8899, you just install without making partitions?
<betabertus8899> lol no i have many partitions
<betabertus8899> one for lubuntu, one for ubuntu, one for windows, and one for osx 
<Kilos> no man i mean inside ubuntu
<betabertus8899> 2 x 1TB drives with 4 os 
<betabertus8899> no you use 3 for ubuntu
<Kilos> with a separate /home you can install again and keep all settings etc as is
<betabertus8899> the first boot/ usually about 500mb
<betabertus8899> and swap for memory
<Kilos> read up on that but ubuntu has a great backup tool called dejadup
<betabertus8899> and the / drive for ubuntu space
<betabertus8899> i do not have seperate partition for home
<betabertus8899> i just backup personal setting to dropbox or external hdd
<Kilos> i got into the habit of making separate / /boot /home /storage partitions and still do it
<betabertus8899> i try to keep it simple
<betabertus8899> does it work well?
<betabertus8899> i have never tried it
<betabertus8899> so how many do you make then?
<Kilos> ya ubuntu makes its own partitions but with /home you can reinstall and it remembers everything even desktop icons  and files
<Kilos> you do it when installing and choose advanced option
<Kilos> its not necessary but makes things easier for me
<betabertus8899> ok will try for sure tomorrow with 14.04 lts
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and on /storage i keep my backup folder and lots of other stuff like archives and pics etc
<Kilos> with uncapped things arent so serious, you just download again. with limitted data you save everything you can
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro, dit hael bietjie
<betabertus8899> ok
<betabertus8899> running 14.04 kilos?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and after a reboot it now sees my dlink again
<betabertus8899> ok cool 
<Kilos> sakis seems to switch it and then ubuntu sees it after a reboot
<Kilos> im not sure whether i bought a dud modem or all the dwm-156 modems are gonna be a prob
<Kilos> but they lekker fast
<Kilos> get up to 1mB/s at times
<Kilos> 3.75g modem
<Kilos> i find only synaptic is much slower
<Kilos> betabertus8899, you went to lubuntu why?
<betabertus8899> its really light and fast
<Kilos> oh not for any other reason
<betabertus8899> but running standard ubuntu 13.10 x64 now
<Kilos> not slow pc or something
<betabertus8899> no
<Kilos> unity?
<Kilos> unity should be fast on that lappy
<Kilos> 8r ram quad core
<Kilos> must fly
<Kilos> 8g ram
<betabertus8899> yes it does man
<theblazehen> betabertus8899: you know what flies even more? AwesomeWM
<betabertus8899> ok will try 
<betabertus8899> what is this? wm?
<betabertus8899> virtual machine?
<Kilos> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<Kilos> kmaybe this is better
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Awesome_(window_manager)
<betabertus8899> what is the function of this?
<Kilos> ?
<betabertus8899> what do you use a window manger for?
<Kilos> lol to manage windows
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> theblazehen, tell us man
<Kilos> does it just handle individual windows or replace your gui
<Golynx> Kilos is Nautilus better in 14.04
<Kilos> ive never had probs with nautilus
<Kilos> only thing thats slower so far is synaptic
<Kilos> but that might still change with official release
<Golynx> i had some issues with it, but mostly performance. Had to use Thunar instead
<Kilos> oh but you on xubuntu
<Golynx> ya i got it in Xfce as default , used it in Unity too
<Kilos> i battled with xubuntu for a day and gave up
<betabertus8899> what is the best linux now?
<Kilos> oh you got xfce on top of unity
<betabertus8899> just standard ubuntu 14.04?
<Kilos> Maaz, google top linux distros
<Maaz> Kilos: "The Top 7 Best Linux Distros for 2014 | Linux.com" https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/752221-the-top-7-best-linux-distros-for-2014 :: "Top Ten Distributions - DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into ..." http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major :: "Analysis of the top 10 Linux operating systems « Everyday Linux User"
<Maaz> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/02/analysis-of-top-10-linux-operating.html :: "50 best Linux distros: find t…
<Golynx> Kilos yeah
<Kilos> most ubuntu peeps are on standard ubuntu. the geeks like kubuntu and slow pcs like lubuntu and xubuntu
<Golynx> but xfce got some buggy stuff you gotta fix first. I spent a while in the #xubuntu channel getting help
<Kilos> i dont think their dev team are as active as the kde peeps
<Kilos> maybe less resources
<Golynx> ya they're a bit behind
<Kilos> maybe a smaller team
<Kilos> the kde guys work hard
<Kilos> test on everything
<Kilos> except dlink modems
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh my now there is a ubuntu political party
<Kilos> that can only give the os a bad name
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> polititions are all lying thieves
<betabertus8899> yea the word ubuntu does not have the most pos connections
<betabertus8899> what new games are there on ubuntu?
<Kilos> open synaptic and type in games in the small window
<Kilos> mainly card stuff i think
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> there is also 0AD
<Kilos> that quite lekker but still under developement
<Kilos> lot like age of empires
 * Golynx mises tricky truck :( http://gravitysensation.com/trickytruck/
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> i love highscore driving games you play with people around the world :)
<Kilos> lol that needs lots of data
<Kilos> i like war games like age of empires and red alert
<Golynx> actually very little, the tracks are about 30kb to 2MB . When you choose to play a track someone made you download that track and then try beat the scores in the list. I love being at the top 5 :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> play a ral game man
<Kilos> real
<Kilos> war games are serious business
<Golynx> plus the physics are almost real and the trucks move unpredictably its awesome!
<Kilos> i used to enjoy the gpbikes game too
<Golynx> haha , once you try this game war games will be like a mouse in a hamster wheel
<Kilos> i go eat now
<Kilos> Maaz, watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Symmetria> heh anyone watched fargo yet?
<Kilos> also a game?
<betabertus8899> wow the tricky trucks are amazing!
<inetpro> guten abend
<Kilos> abend mein herr
<inetpro> wie geht es?
<Kilos> gut
<Kilos> cough cough
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> grieperig
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> talk english man
<Kilos> i cant sit here and laugh
<inetpro> warum?
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> warum soll ich enlish reden?
<Kilos> my german blood ran out first time i kicked my toe
 * inetpro ist müde
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> voesek
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> gaan dit goed inetpro ?
<inetpro> moeg
<Kilos> winer is hier
<Kilos> winter
<Kilos> ai! is jy siek?
<Kilos> jy altyd moeg
<inetpro> yep, quite cold this eve
<Kilos> hows the family
<inetpro> all good ty
<Kilos> how come you so busy you never here anymore
<Kilos> and where is your appy
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz, hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<inetpro> do I have to answer that today?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> now
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> not sometime before midnight
<Kilos> oh ya i needed you today man
<inetpro> work comes before play man
<Kilos> spell makawe
<inetpro> makawe
<Kilos> you not working now man
<theblazehen> Kilos: Kinda like a desktop environment, without all the programs
<Kilos> them wild mushrooms
<Kilos> is that spelling correct?
<Kilos> or is it kawe or mkawe or what
<inetpro> makawe = em-aah-kay-aah-weh
<Kilos> is the spelling right
<inetpro> no... just jokin
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> you got family on the farm in natal still?
<inetpro> I don't no how you say spell it to be honest
<Kilos> ai1 and i sukkeled to get a zulu eng dict but no good that iether
<Kilos> im looking for spores from them inetpro 
<inetpro> wrong time now
<Kilos> ya only in stormy weather but who knows with global warming
<Kilos> but even next year man , im planning early
<Kilos> imaging how plate sized mushrooms will sell
<inetpro> so where do you plan to find spores now?
<Kilos> these peeps are used to little button things
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i just need someone to keep their eyes open on farms
<theblazehen> uhm.. Which kind of mushrooms is Kilos looking for?
<theblazehen> The fun kind, or the normal kind?
<inetpro> talk nicely to your ants
<Kilos> theblazehen, they are wild in northern natal. some the size of dinner plates
<theblazehen> Kilos: ah those ones. Ok
<Kilos> ya those you eat not get goofed with
<Kilos> i feed my tummy not my head
<theblazehen> yo Golynx 
<Golynx> hey theblazehen
<betabertus8899> hey guys 
<betabertus8899> does anyone know how to successfully install duel gpu graphics drivers
<Golynx> ai, Cellc getting flooded with new users probably
<Kilos> eish betabertus8899 you still battling
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-17
<nlsthzn> Happy release day everyone :p
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> is it happy release day today not_found ?
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> 14.04 landing today
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Spekko> more Kilos
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos
 * jabberwocky93 slaps Spekko with a large trout
<Kilos> mo
<Kilos> môre julle
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
 * Spekko takes it like a little b@#%
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
<Maaz> Spekko: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Spekko> Maaz Coffee please
<Maaz> Spekko: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for jabberwocky93, Kilos and Spekko!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<nlsthzn> http://www.pointerpointer.com/
<jabberwocky93> Maaz, спасибо
<Maaz> jabberwocky93: Huh?
<Kilos> who is that nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> dunno
<nlsthzn> they are random pictures pointing to the pointer :p
<jabberwocky93> ah yes cool site, I couldn't stop and looked at all of them
<nlsthzn> lol
<jabberwocky93> in my private time at least :)
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> morning
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> yo Golynx 
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hi smile Golynx 
<smile> hi :D
<smile> you missed my party, Kilos :p
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hey smile
<Kilos> sorry smile hope you enjoyed it
<Kilos> thats what counts
<smile> Kilos: no worries, my birthday was great :)
<smile> gf came to me ;)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> haha
<smile> :D we took photographs
<Kilos> of what
<smile> I have to select the best ones, though
<smile> me & my gf :)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> If I only had 2, life would be easy :p
<smile> I have 68 :p
<Kilos> wow
<smile> yeah :p
<smile> quite a few :p
<Kilos> is that all you did all day
<smile> that was just an hour :D
<Kilos> you supposed to eat sweets and cake and stuff too
<smile> I ate pie :D
<Kilos> what pie
<smile> fruit pie :p
<Kilos> lekker
<smile> ja :p
<smile> there were strawberries on it ;)
<smile> melon too :p
<Kilos> i grow my own strawberries
<smile> and of course, whipped cream :)
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> we used to have a lot of strawberries :( the gardener thought it was weed, so he removed everything
<smile> it will take years again to grow like it was before
<Kilos> lol
<smile> I like them, they're gone now :(
<smile> anyway, we buy them now. but we used to have kilo-s of them, now only a few gram :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kill the gardener
<smile> no, he has done good work too ;)
<smile> I don't blame him, but I was a bit disappointed at first
<Kilos> then just hit him about the head a bit
<smile> He was too
<Kilos> and pat him on the back for the good work
<smile> Imagine, you clean up the garden and they're not happy
<smile> I'm afraid he's stronger than me :D
<Kilos> walk softly and carry a big stick
<Golynx> put some ants in his pants lol
<Kilos> lol
<smile> Golynx: lol :D
<smile> I guess I can live with it ;)
<Kilos> just buy one plant man it will spread
<Kilos> after baring they send out runners to make new plants
<smile> I have a few left :p
<smile> I think they will grow again
<smile> :)
<smile> and spread ;)
<smile> new ones aren't better necessarily
<smile> (they can be quite small)
<smile> it only looks awful now :D
<Kilos> you have a big garden?
<Kilos> my strawberries used to be small then i got red wrigglers and the strawberries were 3 times the size
<smile> big enough, Kilos :p
<Kilos> google red wrigglers
<Kilos> wonderful magic worms 
<smile> cheater :D
<Kilos> all kitchen scraps and garden cuttings then make magic compost
<Kilos> better than any bought fertilizer
<Kilos> you can also market the vermicast and the worms
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<smile> Kilos: yeah :)
<smile> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, #ubuntu-release is very quiet. is that the wrong channel
<nlsthzn> might be... still early in the day, I don't expect the release until tomorrow our time
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx> Kilos #ubuntu-release-party looks very chatty
<Kilos> ah ty
<nlsthzn> they will anounce the release about a 100 times in that channel before it is really released :p
<smile> :o
<Kilos> they talk too much in that channel
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/7-ubuntu-14-04-lts-improvements-youll-love
<Golynx> yeah i read that last week on OMG! UBUNTU! facebook page
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> watched my first video on fabebook just now
<Kilos> leopard attack a crocodile nd dragging it off for supper
<Kilos> awesome
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Golynx> its strange leopards dont back off like lions do. They go straight for the jugular
<Kilos> wonderful animals. thats where we learned to make biltong
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> lol
<smile> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html <- worth a read
<charl_> hi smile 
<charl_> long time no speak to
<smile> charl_: I have been ill for weeks
<charl_> oh no, what's wrong?
<smile> I have had kissing disease ;;)
<smile> it's better now :)
<charl_> kissing disease ?! :D
<charl_> ooh :)
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> o/
<psyatw> hi Vince-0 
<psyatw> or haai
<psyatw> in de baai
<psyatw> :)
<charl_> hi psyatw 
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<charl_> how's it going
<psyatw> hi charl_ 
<psyatw> it's going well, most trainings are over now
<psyatw> and hopefully no more stupid tests
<psyatw> and how are you doing?
<Vince-0> kurf
<Vince-0> except for work I guess, 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Guest53905 
<Kilos> you new here?
<smile> hi psyatw :p
<psyatw> hi smile :D
<psyatw> smile, nog gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag gisteren :D
<smile> baie dankie, psyatw ;)
<psyatw> :D
<Golynx> hey psyatw
<psyatw> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> \o_ Vince-0
<Vince-0> sup!
<theblazehen> yo Vince-0 
<Kilos> Golynx, try remember to give this link to the beta guy please
<Kilos> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Kilos> option 7 is what he needs for the dual graphics drivers
<ThatGraemeGuy>  step 1. install Kubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> step 2. enjoy
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> that is all the steps
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<psyatw> hi theblazehen 
<psyatw> yeah
<psyatw> I have been running the same kubuntu for a year now
<theblazehen> hy psyatw 
<psyatw> and soon I will install the new version and run it for at least a year
<Golynx> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Golynx> Kilos i will try if that happens
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> he installed bumblebee but it didnt work and now they say purge it and use another tool
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<charl_> bitlbee ?
<psyatw> optimus prime
<psyatw> and soundlab
<Kilos> ya that
<charl_> oh no i see bumblebee is something entirely diffferent
<charl_> psyatw: i'm doing well !
<Kilos> he is very new to buntu so still working his way through things
<psyatw> charl_, and work? I am doing Windows OS/application support now, but it's just another step towards something I would really want to do
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> any job is better than no job
<charl_> psyatw: i'm doing some cool stuff right now - mostly spring combined with maven and a mixed jetty/tomcat/weblogic environment
<ThatGraemeGuy> #$^# you tomcat!
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry. habit
<charl_> psyatw: i had a cool project where i used spring ws (soap) with automated wsdl generation, xsd validation, xslt transformations etc all using a few simple settings and interceptors
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, did you buy your houseboat?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hahaha i wish
<Kilos> ah i thought you were going for it
<charl_> ThatGraemeGuy: i feel your pain, do you have any experience with wildfly/undertow?
<ThatGraemeGuy> never heard of them
<charl_> ThatGraemeGuy: i am quite keen to look at migrating over to that but i don't know if it will be any better
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: they're about R700,000+ second hand
<charl_> what other containers have you used?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so no :-(
<Kilos> ouch
<charl_> i'm not exactly very impressed with weblogic either
<Kilos> start collecting materials and then build your own
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't really have much opinion on containers, i just use whatever the app recommends
<charl_> ah ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> which for most is typically tomcat
<ThatGraemeGuy> solr comes with a jetty config that seems to work well enough
<charl_> i mostly do that as well and in the case of spring, tomcat is pretty-much the accepted default
<charl_> i just don't like the poor performance of jetty, if it was faster i would have been more happy to use it
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: not really viable there are all sorts of safety standards and inspections you need to pass
<Kilos> and each one is a big backhand needed i suppose
<inetpro> good morning, and hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol hi inetpro 
<theblazehen> hey inetpro 
<Kilos> whew they still fixing lots on #ubuntu-release
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<inetpro> Kilos: fixing what?
<Kilos> 14.04
 * inetpro wonders
<Kilos> about?
<inetpro> Kilos: what are they fixing?
<Kilos> dbarth> nhaines: i'm on #ubuntu-webapps
<Kilos> etc etc
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> and that means what?
<Kilos>   /#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swift (trusty-proposed/main) [1.13.1~rc2-0ubuntu1 => 1.13.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<Kilos> means it can only get better
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and mine works lekker already
<Kilos> will use next night surfer data for 14.04 kde
 * inetpro goes back to work
<Golynx> hmm, betabertus8899 just came yesterday to give his 2 cents here. Been at #ubuntu all morning
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Trusty Final] has been marked as ready
<Kilos> queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntukylin-default-settings (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.1.8 => 1.1.10] (ubuntukylin)
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> kde ready first
<Kilos> queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Trusty Final] has been marked as ready
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> <infinity> Daviey: Even just a boot/install/reboot smoketest would be fine.  Don't care if it's thoroughly tested, just need to be sure it won't set computers on fire if we release it.
<Kilos> Golynx, http://www.spine-health.com/conditions/neck-pain/neck-strengthening-exercises
<Golynx> Kilos  ty , but i'm all cured now :)
<Golynx> but will give that a try sometime
<Kilos> get stronger so it dont happen again man
<Kilos> peeps that say they will try something sometime never do
<Golynx> i should focus more on not to sleep in a life threatening position though lol
<Golynx> i always had a strong thick neck
<Golynx> but have been less active in the excersizing of it in the past years
<ThatGraemeGuy> dist-upgrades are so much nicer when you aren't on ADSL
<ThatGraemeGuy> You have to download a total of 1 290 M. This download will take about 23 minutes with your connection.
<ThatGraemeGuy> go ahead, don't let me stop you
<Golynx> or +- 30 hours with my connection lol
<nlsthzn> biggest issue is when the download is 1290mb but the cap is only 1gb :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's a cap? ;-p
<nlsthzn> lol
 * nlsthzn hasn't had one in 5 years but can still remember them :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have one on mobile, but i don't manage to finish it
<nlsthzn> I make sure not to finish the one on mobile due to the cost!
<ThatGraemeGuy> thankfully if my allocation runs out it just stops working
<ThatGraemeGuy> no OOBShark for me
<nlsthzn> oh I will just get a nasty bill
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: I once got a NASTY bill:/
<nlsthzn> :(
<theblazehen> Thought I had another 500 MB data
<nlsthzn> ouch
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi ;) I had to restart Firefox
<smile> wanted to try out an addon :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos>  ETA 25 minutes or so based on the last build
<Kilos> coming closer
<Kilos> Guest53905, are you the shy type?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: 25 min until?
<Kilos> i think they mean till release nlsthzn 
<Golynx> end of the world ?
<Kilos> im watching #ubuntu-release
<Golynx> Jesus coming ?
<Kilos> dont mock Golynx 
<Golynx> oh lol
<Kilos> that will happen too in your lifetime
<Golynx> sorry uncle Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> funny how they work on it till the last minute
<theblazehen> Kilos: WHATS HAPPENING?
<theblazehen> I accidentally the caps lock.. sorry
<Kilos> they doing finishing touches looks like
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Aurvandill> windows is like a undersee boat if you open a window you have a big problem
<nlsthzn> this is always the case... there used to be a site you could actually see the build tests pass or fail etc... kept me awake many nights for no good reason :p
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> afternoon ZA people, Long Weekend ahead :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Private_User> has everybody already started their long weekend?
<theblazehen> hey Private_User 
<Golynx> hey Private_User
<Golynx> what is a long weekend lol
<Private_User> 'sup theblazehen and Golynx
<Golynx> the working peeps can get a good rest and curry fish on there buns atleast
<Private_User> I wonder if people still go on holidays during long weekends...
<Private_User> but I am sure of one thing that never goes out of style, braai, dops and shisa nyama... hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> beeer 
<Vince-0> whoot im out
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> wow he must have had a "loooong" week
<Private_User> LOL
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
<ThatGraemeGuy> quassel doesn't have colourful nicks in the chat window anymore :-/
<nlsthzn> there is a setting for that :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> must just be disabled
<Private_User> hey Kilos, just read above you watching #ubuntu-release is that an IRC channel I can join? 
<Kilos> is this true?
<Kilos> drodriguezpadill> brotherBox, have you tried apt-fast? It does the same thing as apt-get, but pulls from multiple servers at the same time.
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh there its fixed
<Kilos>  /j ##ubuntu-release
<ThatGraemeGuy> why wait for release? just sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Kilos> and the hooligans are in #ubuntu-release=party
<Kilos> they are fixing lots today ThatGraemeGuy 
 * nlsthzn goes home \o/ bai
<Kilos> upgraded bits and pieces 4 times already
<Kilos> toods nlsthzn 
<Private_User> cya nlsthzn
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, but if you want to upgrade there's no need to wait for release
<ThatGraemeGuy> the fixed you'll get as per normal anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> *fixes
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> dunno how many peeps here are going to move to 14.04 yet
<Kilos> but i like it
<Private_User> did you get a copy already Kilos?
<Kilos> yes 2 weeks ago
<Kilos> i downloaded the daily build
<Kilos> 1g
<Private_User> ok cool stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> i did do-release-upgrade this morning
<Kilos> now they say its 1.2g so they been adding
<Private_User> I will download the official release version
<Kilos> what you see different on kde ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> not a lot
<ThatGraemeGuy> network connection icon looks different
<Kilos> samje with unity . small things but imo its lots better
<ThatGraemeGuy> my battery still only reports % remaining, not estimated time
<ThatGraemeGuy> but it lasts 6+ hours so i don't really care
<Kilos> ai! someone gave a link here on what to install to extend battery life
<Kilos> oh thats good
<Kilos> might be in all the coming upgrades
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh, doesn't really matter
<Kilos> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Trusty Final] has been marked as ready
<ThatGraemeGuy> if i run xfce i can get time estimated, for some reason not in kde
<ThatGraemeGuy> kde bug of some sort
<Kilos> report it and theyll sort it
<Private_User> brb
<Kilos> i reported a nm bug and kept getting emails for 2 years
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> Upstart has been upgraded to version 1.12.1.
<ThatGraemeGuy> shame, poor thing
<Kilos> and they dropping upstart next release isnt it
<ThatGraemeGuy> exactly
<Kilos> worked well for me
<theblazehen> Moving to systemd?
<theblazehen> Can't remember what debian devs decided
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> and caninical decided to do the same
<theblazehen> :D
<ThatGraemeGuy> which makes sense, there is little to be gained by continuing with upstart
<theblazehen> oh nice: get-popcorn.com
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> torrents are hopeless on most uncapped accounts
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: all good here :)
<theblazehen> Streaming Europa report at 720p
<Kilos> one of the testing machines seems to be going a bit slow
<inetpro> everything on schedule still if you ask me
<inetpro> the release schedule is not based on our SAST timezone
<Kilos> i wont download it for a while but its still exciting
<Kilos> i remember the 10.10 release
<Kilos> everyone was more excited
<Kilos> but this looks like a good one
<inetpro> but looking on #ubuntu-release it does look like they are running a bit late today
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, it is #ubuntu-release-party not ubuntu-release=party
<Kilos> oh did i miss a hash
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> you put a =
<Kilos> oh and an = thing too
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> normally i read before pressing enter but didnt that time
<Kilos> now they gotta sort sflphone
<Kilos> oh inetpro as a matter of interest iftop sees ppp0 on 12.04 and wwan0 on 14.04
<Kilos> i dunno why that might be
<Kilos> iftop works without the -i ppp0
<Kilos> at least it works
<Kilos> eish 10°c tonight
 * Kilos shivvering already
<Kilos> oh my they are struggling
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> Kilos: hmm?
<Kilos> they struggling
<Kilos> looks like mythubuntu has bad bugs
<Golynx> bad news for those drooling for the 14.04 Lts ? 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> mine works lekker
<Kilos> i think they gonna just keep mythubuntu back
<Golynx> why peeps going bananas over it, they can get it tomorow or even next week . Like the baby wants his bottle now lol
<Golynx> or is there a pot of gold in the first 100k downloads :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how do these things work?
<Kilos> http://sflphone.org/download/stable-release
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 1 day, 9 hours, 46 minutes and 35 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-04-16 00:35:59 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-04-16 00:36:03 PDT
<Private_User> LOL @ Golynx
<Private_User> yeah I always wonder what all the anticipation is about when something new is released
<Private_User> you can always get it tomorrow
<Private_User> the worse is stuff that you buy from stores where people queue from like the night before just to get something that is gonna be in store for the first time the next day
<Private_User> but seriously now what time is this ubuntu 14.04 being officially released?
<Golynx> Private_User: i agree hehe :D
<superfly> Private_User: there is no official time, they release it when they release it
<superfly> Private_User: in my exeprience, anything from 4 - 10 pm
<Private_User> so for all we know it could be at 23:59pm
<Private_User> hehe
<superfly> yup
<superfly> Private_User: whose timezone? :-P
<Private_User> cause it will still be the 17/04/2014
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> good question superfly
 * superfly <3 torrenting ISOs
<superfly> 793 seeders for Debian 7
<Private_User> on the ubuntu-release and ubuntu-release-party channels they say to stay off the servers until the official announcement
<Private_User> well for me thats fine I would be downloading after 00:00 to use my nite surfer data
<Private_User> :D
 * superfly has uncapped, doesn't worry about when and how much
<Private_User> lucky superfly
<superfly> hey, I pay for it
<superfly> I'm not lucky
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> unfortunately for me Telkom refuse to install line where I am because of cable theft
<Private_User> so I am on 3G
<superfly> aaahh
<superfly> any android devs here?
<captine> evening all
<Golynx> hi captine
<theblazehen> yo all
<superfly> hi captine
<Golynx> hi superfly
 * superfly takes the silence as a "no"
<captine> hi hi
<Golynx> superfly i only do phonegap apps in android. Java is too messy lol
<captine> anyone know a good tool for cpu fan controlling?  my laptop is pretty warm and I would prefer the fans kicking in sooner
<Golynx> but one can use python to make android apps too :)
<Golynx> captine: when last did you clean the fan
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi all
<superfly> Golynx: I'm not a fan of Java, but I'm not scared of it either. I'd rather make a native app too
<captine> lol.  never.  2012 macbook.  think i need to install the mactel ppa stuff... just not sure.
<captine> only purchased last year may
<Kilos> Golynx, knows all about cleaning lappy fans
<Kilos> thats how we first got involved here hey Golynx 
<Kilos> or am i mixing you with someone else
<Golynx> superfly: native apps are great, but when you have to make for many platforms at once phonegap is awesome.
<Golynx> lol Kilos
<Golynx> yeah, i finally managed to break into buckingham palace to clean the queens tea cups lol
<superfly> Golynx: well, I only want an Android app, so I'm perfectly happy with NOT making a gazillion other versions
<superfly> :-D
<Golynx> superfly: thats great, i would prefer to use python instead of java for android native apps aswell. 
<Golynx> atleast anything besides a webview
<theblazehen> Golynx: you can do that?!
<theblazehen> (python)
<Golynx> captine: 2012 is a good amount of time for daddy and mommy long legs to set up a new home in your lappy and having a few kids aswell. 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> the job is in opening a lappy to clean everywhere
<Kilos> if the fan is dirty so is the cpu heatsink
<Golynx> theblazehen: like http://qpython.com i forgot the others
<Golynx> Kilos: yeah took me 6 hours to figure out how to get into mine
<Kilos> rofl
<Golynx> :D
<Kilos> i really battled to open ians years back and that was after he had broken lots of the clips and screw holes
<captine> lol.  model is 2012 (late). so still pretty new.  i will check.  just know if doesnt run this hot under osx
<Kilos> terrible things
<theblazehen> Golynx: ah, ok
<Kilos> captine, what os you have on there?
<theblazehen> Was hoping you could compile or whatever to an apk
<captine> just cleared osx and running 14.04 only (installed daily build yesterday)
<captine> very stable
<Kilos> and its running hotter than yesterday?
<captine> no
<captine> hotter than osx
<captine> which i used a while back
<captine> had 12.04 on and it was cooler, but think i had installed the mactel ports
<captine> i mean mactel ppa
<captine> software
<Kilos> has osx got serious graprhics like ubuntu?
<captine> lol.  
<Kilos> apart from dust and dirt inside it shouldnt run hotter
<Kilos> imo anyway
<Kilos> you must bumped it and just all fell down where is makes things heat worse
<captine> apple has some pretty crazy power saving settings etc from what I have heard.  think the hotter running issue happens on other macs.... the problem with using mac...
<Kilos> can you feel the heat on the keyboard or how you know its getting hot
<captine> yip.  keyboard is pretty warm
<theblazehen> captine: can you run "sensors" ?
<captine> will try
<Golynx> theblazehen: i think this is the closest to what you wana do https://ep2013.europython.eu/conference/talks/developing-android-apps-completely-in-python
<captine> core 0 and core 1 are 70 and 71 degrees respectively
<captine> sensors states the high is 87 and critical is 105
<Golynx> its kinda sad, python would be a perfect language for android
<theblazehen> Golynx: thanks
<captine> one sensor (not sure what it is) is at 80 degrees.
<theblazehen> captine: and "uptime" ?
<captine> 20:34:36 up 35 min,  4 users,  load average: 0,41, 0,53, 0,64
<Golynx> captine: thats kinda high
<captine> reminds me... i must get conky working
<captine> Golynx, yip
<captine> have set cpuscaling to powersave while I figure this out
<theblazehen> I should also get a conky.. But I never see may wallpapaer :(
<Golynx> mine runs at somewhere at 50 - 65 degrees
<Golynx> it was 80 - 110 degrees before i cleaned it
<captine> theblazehen, that is one thing that i was wondering about.  prefer a indicator icon
<Kilos> there is a package called fancontrol
<theblazehen> Kilos: but temp is really high... I'd rather have high fan
<Kilos> yeah maybe fancontrol can rev it up
<Kilos> my cpu runs cool
<Kilos> Physical id 0:  +31.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Kilos> core0=28 and core1=31
<captine> nice and cool
<captine> i was watching lots of youtube.. maybe it will cool now
<theblazehen> captine: html5 or flash?
<Kilos> good luck. maybe google for instructions on how to strip it to clean inside
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<captine> was playing it through VLC... so not sure what that uses.  I had set my youtube account for html5 where available
<theblazehen> captine: should be good then. Flash kills CPU on linux
<theblazehen> night all
<smile> see ya :p
<Golynx> take care smile 
<smile> thanks :)
<Golynx> night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-18
<Kilos> cremora minora
<not_found> morning uncle Kilos
<Kilos> hi not_found whic nick is the home nick?
<Kilos> which
<not_found> currently non
<not_found> not logged in there :p
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh you at work?
<not_found> yup
<Kilos> hows things lad?
<Kilos> bored?
<not_found> best place to be on a friday >.<
<not_found> always
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> they had some probs with the release hey
<not_found> didn't hear anything
<Kilos> i watched till bedtime, they decided to withhold myth because some bug was still in it
<not_found> I suspect that this isn't so unusual for release days, the xubu guys decided a few days ago that some bugs will not be fixed and they added it to the list of issues that will be addressed as time goes on.  always chaos until the last minute :p
<Kilos> ai! dlink prob day again
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<not_found> still issues with 14.04?
<Kilos> just with this new d-link modem not_found 
<Kilos> everything else works kiff
<Kilos> ive got it going with sakis3g now
<not_found> hope you figure it out
<Kilos> ty i will even if i gotta use a 4lb hammer. its so much faster than other 2 modems i gotta make it work
<Kilos> wassup your side Golynx ?
<Kilos> was 10°c here last noght and mist so thick this morning couldnt see 50 metres ahead
<Golynx> not much Kilos, kinda cold here too but dont see autumn outside yet
<Golynx> hi not_found
<not_found> o/
<Kilos> if i can just get pidgin mxit working ill keep sakis going
<Kilos> xmpp works so ive no idea even where to scratch
<Kilos> oh no xmpp dont work either
<Kilos> hmm...
<Golynx> is that a 14.04 thing
<Kilos> no i could never get pidgin to work with mxit on 12.04 either
<Kilos> but network manager everything works
<Kilos> its some pidgin sakis3g thing
<Kilos> maybe if i can tell it to use some proxy it might but dunno how to do that
<Golynx> seems like it ya , i never used sakis3g before
<Kilos> when n othing else gets a modem connected sakis3g does
<Golynx> what about facebook messenger in pidgin
<Kilos> i have got fb going there will try it
<Kilos> what is a TURN server
<Kilos> there are options in pidgin to set them things but then you need more info
<Golynx> i dont see TURN server option in mine
<Kilos> its in tools-preferences network
<Kilos> stun server and turn server
<Kilos> in proxy it says no proxy configuration was found
<Golynx> hmm, i didnt use that before, usually the automatic detection works
<Kilos> with nm you use no proxy
<Kilos> ya it works auto on nm
<Kilos> sakis3g is a script that connects you not an app
<Kilos> oh wait lemme try some more stuff
<Kilos> you gotta disable networking to get sakis going
<Golynx> oh , i thought it was a network manager for 3g lol
<Kilos> will try enable networking while sakis is going
<Kilos> its a wonderful tool for difficult modems
<Kilos> but all script
<Kilos> you should look at it sometime
<Kilos> clever thing
<Golynx> nice tool, sure it works kiff
<Kilos> i had the same prob yesterday or day before as well then use sakis for coupla hours and reboot and nm works
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> i will try it someday when i got 3g issues with a modem
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i got a zte mf 190 that works great with nm but its half the speed of the d-link so ill keep trying
<Golynx> cool
<Kilos> its actually interesting sorting a way through prob hardware
<Kilos> i enjoy it
<Kilos> so if im in and out its modem probs not connection probs
<Golynx> i guess we all like solving problems, its key to our existance. Having to survive and all, kinda like a game where the achievement of solving the problem is a very rewarding experience. But you cannot gain experience pain. 
<Golynx> without pain*
<Kilos> yeah
<Golynx> ya, must be hard for the different hardware vendors to make their stuff work on all devices. 
<Kilos> if the didnt change from having only a storage partition on the modems to the new cdrom thing then there wouldnt be probs
<Kilos> lemme try a reboot
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> haha just disconnected sakis and enabled nm and there we go
<Golynx> thats good
<Kilos> yeah i just gotta work out why it needs sakis first to wake it up
<Kilos> maybe i bought a dud modem
<Kilos> Golynx, just check if you can join my channel. ##kilos im not sure if it allows incoming peeps without invites
<Kilos> not_found, what did you break at home again that you cant connect
<not_found> nobody said I can't connect
<not_found> I said I didn't connect
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> misunderstood
<not_found> no worries :)
 * not_found can't break anything cause not on linux at the moment
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> sympathies
<not_found> yes I am also sorry that I can't seem to find a distro/de combo that suites my needs... oh well
<Kilos> oh someone asked about gaming on linux but you werent here
<Kilos> its just steam stuff hey?
<not_found> nope...
<Kilos> and playonlinux
<not_found> there is a LOT of things happening in linux land when it comes to gaming
<Kilos> oh
<not_found> so many games now also running on linux natively, it is awesome
<not_found> :)
<not_found> http://www.gamingonlinux.com/
<Kilos> they all cost?
<not_found> not all games
<not_found> there are some free to play
<not_found> but most cost money
<Kilos> yay lemme see
<not_found> game devs also need to eat
<Kilos> if you come across free ones put the links away for me please
<Kilos> ya man i know but getting food money from me wont help them
<not_found> install steam and search the free to play ones
<Kilos> ok will do
<Kilos> just gotta watch data
<Kilos> ty
<not_found> what types of games you like uncle Kilos... I often buy 4 packs which are on special and often have one or two left to give away
<not_found> oh and most AAA titles are many GB's in size
<not_found> but the indie games are often much smaller
<not_found> one game I am enjoying a lot is something like 49mb :p
<Kilos> i vove war games but they all cost im sure
<Kilos> 49m is fine
<not_found> when I am home again I will have a look :)
<not_found> but it would help if you have a steam account ;p
<Golynx> alot of quality games there not_found , i guess money buy more quality
<Kilos> will get one now ty
<not_found> got to remember that the free part of free software never meant free as in free beer, it just so happens that a lot of the software turned out to be free.  And most games are proprietary anyway... people looking to make money...
<Golynx> RTS games are awesome
<Kilos> rts?
<not_found> dota 2 made by valve is free to play, it is a moba type game and the most played games on steam
<not_found> also Team Fortress 2 is a fps also free to play...
<not_found> both are however huge downloads
<not_found> rts = real time strategy
<Kilos> eish
<not_found> fps = first person shooter
<Kilos> ah thats the stuff
<not_found> moba = multiplayer online battle arena
<Kilos> no online stuff for me
<Kilos> have you heard of emeror
<Kilos> emperor
<not_found> most of my games on steam I bought from Humble Indie Bundles... typically it is 3 to 5 games and you pay what you want... even if only 1c
<Kilos> i once played that on win
<Golynx> yeah, if you make a game with paid software you will wana make up for it buy selling the game
<Golynx> paid game design software are so far ahead in quality than the free one's
<Golynx> Kilos : Real Time Strategy
<not_found> 0ad is the premier open source rts... but it is still beta
<not_found> not played it uncle Kilos
<Kilos> i accept that peeps make money out of their work not_found 
<Golynx> oh not_found already said, slow net here :p
<Kilos> i have played 0ad but too much to download now again on new os
<Kilos> oad is lekker too
 * not_found will have a look at Steam when home and sent some suggestions your way uncle Kilos... will even keep an eye on the Indie bundles and let you know when there is a good one
<Kilos> ty not_found 
<not_found> what use is a PC if not for gaming :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lately i havent had much time for playing anything
<Kilos> modems kept me busy
<Kilos> i got happy when i got this faster pc because then i could play ians AOE3 but it got stolen before he qould bring it
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, google steam for 14.04 64bit
<Maaz> Kilos: "How can I reinstall steam on Ubuntu 14.04? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/431667/how-can-i-reinstall-steam-on-ubuntu-14-04 :: "steam - libGL error: Couldn't dlopen libudev.so.1 or libudev.so.0 ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/421167/libgl-error-couldnt-dlopen-libudev-so-1-or-libudev-so-0-driver-detection-may :: "Newest 'steam' Questions -
<Maaz> Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/steam :: "[ubuntu] Should I install Ubuntu 14.…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what do you install? steam or darktable
<not_found> sudo apt-get install steam
<not_found> but it will eat 300mb
<not_found> give or take
<Kilos> eeek
<not_found> the initial file is small and then it downloads from valve another 270mb...
<not_found> yes it is big :/
<Kilos> ok lemme put data on first
<Kilos> so steam is in the repos
 * not_found has gotten used to not worrying about data
<not_found> yup
<Kilos> yay
<Golynx> eish , my eyes hurt just by reading that
<Kilos> painful hey Golynx 
<Golynx> yeah, so many take data for granted
<Kilos> yeah
<Golynx> its the one thing that can make me a milionaire by 2024, if i had an unlimited supply lol
<Kilos> whew
<not_found> uncapped not so uncommon outside SA
<not_found> that and insane speeds :D
<Kilos> you okes are lucky
<Kilos> only one here with insane speeds is andrew
<Golynx> ya lucky northern hemisphere
<Golynx> i read somewhere Nigeria has overtaken SA as the biggest economy in Africa
<Golynx> SA moving more backwards than forward
<Golynx> bring the cost to communicate down and the economy grows automagically
<not_found> yup
<Kilos> ok steam installed, whats next step?
<Kilos> only 18m
<not_found> that is just the initial file, now when you run steam it will download another 250+-mb of files
<not_found> and then when you run it steam will actually run
<Kilos> oh my opened from dash now its doings its big download
<not_found> k cool
<not_found> after that create a user and log in...
<Kilos> 207m it says to download
<not_found> welcome to the world of proprietary lock-in on linux...
<not_found> ah it varies from time to time and from system to system...
<Kilos> whatever that might mean
<not_found> depends what files are already on the system I suspect
<Kilos> proprietary lock-in on linux...
<not_found> well steam is proprietary and it is an eco system that locks you into using it...
<not_found> basically as anti-floss as it gets
<Kilos> oh
<not_found> but they are playing nice with linux and opening up the games world to us... but in the end it is all about the money for them...
<Kilos> downloading at 3m/s
<Kilos> ai1
<Kilos> 3 secs per meg
<not_found> nice
<not_found> so about 333kb/s
<not_found> Kb/s I mean
<Kilos> kB/s
<not_found> something like that :p
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> way better than my 7 kb/s lol
<not_found> yes that is a tad on the slow side
<Kilos> eish. i been there
<Kilos> gprs
<Golynx> ya, it says Edge but its gprs really
<not_found> I can remember using a 56k dial-up... when downloading files my friend and I would get giddy with excitement when the speed peaked above 1kb/s... even if just for a brief moment :)
<Golynx> lol not_found
<Kilos> now it wants an account name??
<not_found> register
<not_found> there should be a button someplace
<not_found> and have a DNA sample ready
<not_found> :p
<theblazehen> superfly: you busy?
<not_found> logged yet uncle Kilos?\
<theblazehen> any other python guys here?
<not_found> print "Hello World"
<not_found> that is about how far I go :p
<Kilos> i think so sorry not_found 
<Kilos> had to go eat
<Kilos> dunno where it went now
<not_found> just run it again I guess :p
<Kilos> ai! i battle with that black screen
<Kilos> verified email
<not_found> ah yes, check your mail :p
<Kilos> i have
<Kilos> now there is another install button
<Golynx> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> sigh
<not_found> ?
<Kilos> frozen synaps 2d
 * Golynx should dive into python again
<Golynx> Kilos you like the zombie killer games
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> must i install the frozen synaps 2d thing not_found or look for friends
<Golynx> thought you didnt like online games
<Kilos> i dont 
<not_found> don't install anything yet
<Kilos> not i dont i dont have data to play online stuffs
<not_found> have to read carefully what it is, how it costs, how it works etc. etc...
<not_found> as for looking for friends best to only add people you really know...
<Kilos> i dont see all that stuff you talking about
<Golynx> most online i play is it just uploads the highscore to some server that way less data used
<not_found> steam mostly syncs some info to the cloud and updates games etc... there should be settings to control when and how much etc...
<theblazehen> Hey Private_User Golynx 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi Kilos o/
<Kilos> all good?
<Kilos> just had homemade hot cross buns without the cross
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> just as lekker
<Golynx> \o_ Vince-0
<Golynx> i had two buns with cross on and burgers inside, full for the whole day now 
<Vince-0> im jamming diablo3 with my bro who's in Sydney
<not_found> nice... I never did finish d3 :/
<theblazehen> http://i.imgur.com/ocEstXc.png How'd you all like my setup?
<not_found> nice
<Golynx> one screen fits all, thats cool
<Trixar_za> I still remember 5kb/s download speeds and being happy about it. Now if it's below 200kb/s I get annoyed
<not_found> if I don't max out my connection I get mad :p
<superfly> theblazehen: pong
<theblazehen> superfly: had a question, but fixed it by rewriting the bit of code.. Fucking indentation
<not_found> tab = 4 spaces :p
<superfly> spaces, no tabs
<superfly> theblazehen: try working on Python, and then on some C++... let me tell you, indentation rocks compared to curly braces
<not_found> :( but tab is so much faster :p
<Golynx> hmm, tabs is easier
<Golynx> superfly: curly braces aint that bad though
<Golynx> sometimes its easier to spot where a block starts and ends
<superfly> not_found: use a smart editor/ide
<superfly> Golynx: nope, much easier to spot where a block begins and ends with indentation
<not_found> not needed, I never get further than print "Hello World"
<superfly> Golynx: it's not your curly braces doing that, it's your indentation
<Golynx> not_found: in smart editors there is an option to convert tabs to spaces
<Golynx> superfly: i agree
<not_found> well all of the stuff I have used in trying to learn some python has always accepted a tab for 4 spaces so I guess they where smart :p
<superfly> theblazehen: when I first started using Python, I also thought that indentation was silly, but now developing in C, C++ and Python, I see the light :-D
<Golynx> just putting the mouse on  curly brace and it highlights where the block started is something i do alot in javascript
<superfly> kate is really good at that
<Golynx> ya , statically typed languages are always better than dynamic languages
<superfly> nope, I much prefer Python to C++ or Java
<superfly> Golynx: you only say that because you're used to PHP, which just misrepresents dynamically typed languages with its awful ducktyping
<Golynx> superfly: your right lol 
<superfly> *you're
<theblazehen> superfly: yeah, indentation does rock.. Until you realise that the code you "borrowed" had a tab in it, and you thought it was 8 spaces..
<Golynx> i started with python first though. Just the bad experience with Tkinter that pissed me off. So php was an escape route
<superfly> theblazehen: yes, hence why PEP8 says not to mix them :-)
<theblazehen> superfly: yeah. I'm a all spaces man
<superfly> ugh, tkinter is awful to look at, I'd hate to actually have to develop using it
<Trixar_za> *coff* from __future__ import braces *coff*
 * superfly sticks to Qt
<Golynx> superfly: that was 4 years ago. QML looks nice
<theblazehen> import antigravity
<theblazehen> seriously, run "import antigravity" in the python console
<superfly> ah yes
 * not_found goes of to find portable idle
<not_found> hahahahaha
<not_found> man, I seriously need to learn python now
<Golynx> i tried >> import antigravity 2 years ago, but didn't had a internet connection. funny
<not_found> lol
<theblazehen> not_found: Codecademy is great
<not_found> I have done some javascript and python on codeacademy actually, good way to get a night shift passed :)
<Golynx> i started from kindergarden level lol . Games are a perfect way to start learning programming http://inventwithpython.com/
<theblazehen> I love how everything lines up when you use 4 space indentation...
<Golynx> oh my. I put some of my code made in notepad++ into the Geany Ide. All the indents are gone :O
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> What did you expect from Windows line endings?
<Golynx> hmm, have to assume the tabs to spaces option was not checked in notepad++ hehe
<Golynx> Trixar_za: it could be that too hehe
<Trixar_za> Had a similar problem with hexchat
<Trixar_za> They advised me to use dos2unix to convert over the conf files
<Golynx> thank goodness there is always a fix :)
<not_found> where there is a terminal there is a way
<Golynx> lol
<not_found> *where there is a shell there is a way
<theblazehen> *sh-derived shell
<Golynx> always disable shell in webserver, or else a hacker will go "where there is a shell there is a way" haha
<not_found> lol
<not_found> which reminds me I should really stop running an ssh server on windows while I haven't disabled logging in with a password >.<
<not_found> home time \o/
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<bertus> hey all
<bertus> having fun with ubuntu 14.04?
<bertus> officially deleted my windows partition today! only ubuntu for me
<Kilos> well done bertus 
<bertus> will try the utmost to stay with my gaming - might be a bit of a challenge
<Kilos> mine works fine
<Kilos> 2 weeks old
<Golynx> hi bertus
<bertus> any tips for gaming setup?
<bertus> software wise
<Golynx> Kilos does this still apply ? http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Kilos> steam
<bertus> im running i7 8GB Nvidia GT740M
<bertus> yea have steam thats awesome!
<Kilos> that the same link i asked you last night Golynx 
<bertus> best tweak for ubuntu 14.04?
<Golynx> Kilos ya option 7 
<Kilos> what more do you want bertus 
<bertus> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/thingstweaks-to-do-after-install-of.html
<Kilos> bertus, look at the above link
<Kilos> option 7
<Kilos> ty Golynx 
<bertus> this is all i have done today see link
<Kilos> about that dual graphics thing
<Golynx> np
<bertus> happy public holiday all! absolute perfect timing!
<Kilos> purge the bee thing
<bertus> yea the bumblebee thing DOES NOT WORK
<Kilos> bumblebee i think it was
<Kilos> option 7 tells you what to do and what else to install
<Kilos> then both drivers will work
<bertus> great!! tnx will try toning
<bertus> *tonight
<Kilos> ok hope it works for you
<Kilos> haha i tried one steam game. filled whole screen. so i killed it
<bertus> any other good thing to do?
 * Kilos needs to see the launchbar at least
<bertus> i have to admit have become use to unity, and it's not bad now
<Kilos> what is in that link should get you going fine
<Kilos> does you system do automatic updates?
<bertus> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/thingstweaks-to-do-after-install-of.html
<Kilos> no the one above
<Kilos> wait
<bertus> just some cool things to do after install
<Kilos> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
 * kbmonkey waves
<Kilos> hello my kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> lol
 * Kilos sends bananas
<theblazehen> hey kbmonkey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> hi theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> just popping in while I check up on my urban dead character
<Kilos> why only poppin in
<kbmonkey> gonna set up a nintendo emulator on the laptop just now - got some gamepads xD
<Kilos> you much too scarce for a chair person
<kbmonkey> ja Kilos I've found stuff to do IRL since my net is so slow ha ha
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> go 8ta man
<kbmonkey> I checked on the mtn coverage map and I stay right on the cusp of 2g/3g coverage
<Kilos> get telkom d-link 3.75g modem
<kbmonkey> so I am guessing the device keeps switching between the two, slowing it down
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> ja ja I got 8ta too
<kbmonkey> just gotta find the right trick ;)
<Kilos> telkoms modems are fast but a swine to get working on linux
<Kilos> 8ta sim or telkom modem?
<Kilos> i want someone else to also sukkel
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> you sadist you
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> mine seldom comes below 400kB/s when downloading and goes up to just over 1000kB/s
<Kilos> sakis switches it then nm sees it
<kbmonkey> hi Golynx :)
<Kilos> oh my he crashed
<kbmonkey> I think he quit, lol
<Kilos> yay my boet brought me a box of 48 marshmallow easter eggs
<Kilos> more chocolate than ive had in 10 years
<Kilos> yumyum
<theblazehen> Kilos: more than me! nice :)
<kbmonkey> wow!
<Kilos> yumyum
<kbmonkey> I got a large ball of that fancy chocolate
 * Kilos loves chocolate
<Kilos> makes you biiiig and strong
 * theblazehen also oves chocolate
<kbmonkey> *chocolate*
<kbmonkey> it even tastes good to type it
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> yummy yummy yummy i got love in my tummy
<Kilos> chocolate must be love stuff, tastes too good to be anything else
<kbmonkey> ha ha Kilos  you are too funny
<Kilos> dont you know that old song?
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> I do :)
<Kilos> haha ballie
<kbmonkey> oh ja
<Golynx> chocolates are for girls :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> they say diamonds are a girls best friend
<Golynx> they should make meat bars :p
<kbmonkey> and chocolate is her lover
<Golynx> steak bars :p
<kbmonkey> Golynx, its called biltong lol
<Kilos> ooooo thats even better but kinda pricey
 * Kilos misses farm life. when we slaughtered wed make 30 kgs or more biltong
<Golynx> kbmonkey: biltong in bite size blocks like chocolate yum :p
<Kilos> and a big bucket full of boerewors
<theblazehen> Golynx: ooh yes!
<Kilos> the monkey cant eat meat
<Kilos> shame
 * Kilos sends more bananas
<kbmonkey> lol thanks Kilos you know me too well xD
<kbmonkey> I slaughtered an avo today, scooped its meat out like a brain from a skull. It was delicious!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> natal avos are the best
<kbmonkey> I agree
<kbmonkey> bet they as good everywhere else too!
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> you get tiny things up here
<kbmonkey> really?
<Kilos> we mhad trees in toti that 3 filled a checker packet
<kbmonkey> ja we also get the tinty ones, hardened skins against frost. they creamier
<Kilos> over 1kg each im sure
<kbmonkey> and the big-ass ones, lol
<kbmonkey> they more watery
<Kilos> then they picked wrong time
<Kilos> we could get them off the trees when ready
<Kilos> everything picked early and then half frozen to make them last destroys te quality
<Kilos> the
<kbmonkey> true that. sometimes gotta grab them before the monkeys do, hey ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> any fruit that ripens on the tree is much better
<kbmonkey> yes I believe to let nature do its thing best
<kbmonkey> not like those aweful avos at woolworths which are artificially ripened
<Kilos> yeah i rahter dont eat these bought up here either
<Kilos> before they properly ripe they rot
<Kilos> ggrrrr
<kbmonkey> I feel tired now
<Kilos> go rest lad
<Kilos> irc too much for you
<kbmonkey> worked out at the gym today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you need to eat lotsa beens kbmonkey 
<Kilos> and fish
<Kilos> one needs some protein food as well
<Kilos> beans
<Kilos> not human beens
<kbmonkey> hahaha
<kbmonkey> you so funny Kilos . I did eat beans today actually, in a potato curry in a roti
<Kilos> good man
<JamesN7> Hey guys
<kbmonkey> hey JamesN7 
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos was watching tomorrows people
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> you supposed to welcome new peeps and make them wanna come back
<Kilos> oh my fault i didint tell maaz to watch you all
<Kilos> hi JamesN7 you been here before??
<Kilos> if not welcome to ubuntu-zs
<Kilos> za as well
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> evening
<captine> Kilos, fyi.  installed "macfanctld - fan control daemon for Apple MacBook / MacBook Pro computers" and macbook is running much cooler.  fan speed was increased 
<Kilos> good news that captine 
<Kilos> glad you sorted it
<Kilos> but why was it getting hot to start with
<Kilos> how did you install mac stuff on ubuntu?
<Kilos> oh i see its in the repos
<Kilos> good find
<Kilos> haha the dev guys musta seen macs give probs
<inetpro> goeiemôre 
<theblazehen> hey inetpro 
<Kilos> lo my pro
<inetpro> hmm... it be bed time already. Where did the time go? 
<Kilos> ya flying away
<Kilos> getting older at a rate of knots\
<theblazehen> night all
<Kilos> night theblazehen 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all sleep tight.
<Kilos> Maaz, watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<bertus> http://itsfoss.com/facebook-to-buy-ubuntu-for-3-billion/
<bertus> wow read this
<bertus> looks like facebooks wants to buy ubuntu
<bertus> what will we do then?
<superfly> bertus: check the date on the article
<bertus> i saw that, april fools joke... maybe not
<bertus> what do you guys think? will it be good if facebook buys ubuntu?
<bertus> there will be a facebook app in unity that actually works then... haha
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-19
<Cantide> doing dist upgrade
<Cantide> fingers crossed :)
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> good morning uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> how are you this morning uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn  and you
<nlsthzn> good thanks
<Kilos> bit nippy here again, was 10°c last night again
<nlsthzn> brrrr
<nlsthzn> ah I can see you in Steam in my friends list :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i looked for an options choice for the full screen thing. cant find it
<nlsthzn> only once you have played for about 5 to 10 minutes you can access the menu
<Kilos> does the thing want to be online all the time or can you play a game offline
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> steam likes to be connected but often it doesn't do anything ...
<Kilos> is there a user guide or manual for it nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> had a look and there doesn't seem to be anything like that
<Kilos> ok will keep looking through it to familiarise myself
<nlsthzn> the keys you use are the arrows and x to shoot
<Kilos> they make all these things for modern peeps
<nlsthzn> once the menu is available you will see it shows [Press O for Options] on the launch screen
<Kilos> ah that sounds better
<nlsthzn> when you press o you will see the options for fullscreen etc...
<nlsthzn> the launch screen is where you press up to launch your plane
<Kilos> will try that ty
<nlsthzn> play for ten minutes until it says "Tutorial over" or something to that extent
<Kilos> but cant play and chat 
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> it takes over everything
<nlsthzn> that is the point
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> lol, plug in my external hdd and I can hear it spin up and access the hdd via my earphones, sounds very futuristic >.<
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so what is this steam thing actually?
<Kilos> a game playing platform?
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> will it play ms games off cds?
<nlsthzn> a way to find and install new games
<nlsthzn> valve made steam to sell their own games and keep them updated
<Kilos> ok
<nlsthzn> and then expanded to let others also sell their games via it
<nlsthzn> now it is huge, and they decided that windows 8 sucks and the future of gaming is linux
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> they even creating there own distro called steam os based on debian
<Kilos> lotsa energy them peeps
<Kilos> i get tired just thinking of starting steam up again
<nlsthzn> :)
<inetpro> guten morgen
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> sjoe nlsthzn thats too hard for me
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> fingers too stupid to use keys
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<nlsthzn> the idea is to die a lot but try and get better scores and later change the plane, get other guns and other nifty things to make it more fun... there is no stages or story... have a 5 minutes play a bit... then again tomorrow ... when every you have time or are bored :p
<Kilos> whew
 * Kilos needs a plane directed with the mouse
<nlsthzn> nah, you will get used to the keyboard... oh and you can change the keys too
<Kilos> can hold down the x key but the left right up downs whew
<Kilos> started one play for free hehe
<Kilos> started what looked like a 7.2g download so killed pc
<Kilos> maybe i must stick to fighting modems
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> most games are huge
<nlsthzn> bulls falling like flies currently
<Kilos> oh my im missing it
<nlsthzn> these ausies getting away with murder in the loose...
<nlsthzn> bulls cannot get one ball back
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> some of the refs dont like us much
<Kilos> you must hear tara rant
<Kilos> she isnt a fan of any ref thats not from sa
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> hey charl_ & nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> alo :)
<Golynx> what is the point of the SA government forcing rugby to take black players. What happened to pure talent
<Kilos> some of them are very good and deserve their place in the team
<Kilos> but not all
<Golynx> some of them yes
<Golynx> no fish curry this year :-/
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> curry fish be very lekker
<Golynx> lucky fish :D
<Golynx> ya it is , just the stains is the issue
<Kilos> stains?
<Golynx> there's usually alot of curry juice, that end up on the clothes lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> use a spoon then 
<Golynx> haha i eat with my hands, but sloppy :D
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn logs out to nuke the windows and to install the trusty thar!
<Kilos> cool enjoy
<Kilos> i like it
<Kilos> in unity too
<somaunn> hello guys
<Kilos> hhi superfly quiet here hey
<Kilos> hows the family, and you?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> family is fine, keeping me busy
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> I have two boys, they never stop running... so I have to run after them just to keep up, never mind keep them out of truoble
<superfly> *trouble
<Kilos> lol
<bertus> hey guys 
<Kilos> hi bertus 
<Kilos> hows things
<bertus> hey kilos how aree
<bertus> are you?
<Kilos> apart from sore head im good ty
<bertus> things are amazing! this 14.04 is awesome
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lovely hey
<Kilos> did you install gufw
<bertus> still looking for a good dolby sound driver for 5.1 sound setup
<bertus> but good so far
<Kilos> thats just to keep bad peeps out
<bertus> got all the graphics to work!! can you believe IT?
<Kilos> ai! now you got sound probs
<Kilos> great work
<Kilos> ubuntu rocks
<bertus> haha but yea it's not so bad
<Kilos> takes some getting used to though if you come straight from windows
<Kilos> what sound card is in there
<Kilos> must be something in ubuntu
<Kilos> how can you worry about sound in a lappy, they terrible
<bertus> just the onboard
<bertus> but would love to get the dolby surround to work
<Kilos> with external speakers?
<bertus> have looked around a bit, cannot find the drivers for linux
<bertus> no not external
<Kilos> how can you get surround sound out of a laptop
<bertus> haha this one is not my friend, this one has an amazing sound 
<bertus> has 5 speakers 
<Kilos> in 1 lappy?
<Kilos> whew
<bertus> ya
<bertus> ja
<Kilos> so to get surround sound where do you put your head
<Kilos> on the cpu?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what mac lappy is that?
<Kilos> bertus, where you went
<Kilos> hmm...pc dont bloep loud enough
<bertus> im here
<bertus> yep
<Kilos> yeo what?
<Kilos> yep what as well?
<Kilos> see what this says
<Kilos> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Kilos> i also had weird sound stuff here. hdmi sound whatever that might be
<Kilos> that link should sort you out
<Trixar_za> http://i.crackedcdn.com/phpimages/photoshop/6/8/3/254683_slide.jpg?v=1
<bertus> yes exactly if the hdmi is plugged into bigger screen there is no sound
<Kilos> haha Trixar_za 
<bertus> any suggestions?
<Kilos> did you look at that link bertus ?
<Kilos> uses alsa mixer to add more speakers
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi :)
<theblazehen> hey smile 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<smile> how is it going? :p
<Kilos> all good and you?
<bertus> no will look now
<bertus> kilos this looks great
<Kilos> yes i think its what you need
<bertus> yea looks correct 
<bertus> !
<bertus> thanks man
<bertus> looks perfect
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i just googled
<Kilos> google very tricky, you gotta google the right stuff
<Kilos> i did google dolby sound setup on 14.04 mac lappy
<Kilos> google not my friend
<Kilos> inetpro, lurking again?
<Kilos> superfly, hurry with that mac. looks like it can make a great buntu pc
<superfly> Kilos: this one needs to stay on OS X.
<superfly> Kilos: I can't test OpenLP out on OS X if I'm not running OS X
<Kilos> what a pity
<Kilos> no man finish with openlp then go buntu
<inetpro> Kilos: yes 
<Kilos> hahaha hiya my pro
<bertus> yes for sure
<superfly> Kilos: *finish*?? You're telling an open source project to just STOP? ai!
<Kilos> oops sorry
<Kilos> one of them things that just keeps growing
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Kilos: if it's not work it is family that requires attention 
<Kilos> ya always
 * inetpro unfortunately is not good at multitasking 
<Kilos> ya both of us
<Kilos> only multitasking i can do is pidgin and irc  and not too many peeps at a time
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> Maaz, watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Kilos> bertus now you getting enough knowledge to help the next noob here
<Kilos> you can become our mac expert
<superfly> hrm. the mac just crashed
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> crashed as in restart works again or crashed crashed like a bad drive?
<Kilos> hmm... his mac crashed too
<superfly> Like Windows' blue screen of death
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> do they come with an install cd?
<Kilos> much easier to just add a note in openlp that mac users should buy decent pcs if they wanna go with the flow
<superfly> Kilos: it's fine. it's not Windows, it just had a Microsoft Moment.
<Kilos> hahaha
<smile> Kilos: fine too, here :p
<smile> leaving, bye
<smile> :p
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> thanks ;)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> hmm... maybe i must get 14.04 kde rahter than waste data with steam
<Kilos> rather
<Kilos> Maaz, google kubuntu 14.04 iso download
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download Kubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Beta 1 - Cdimage Ubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/beta-1/ :: "Kubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Daily Build - Cdimage Ubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ :: "Kubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr)" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/release/ :: "Kubuntu 14.04 LTS |
<Maaz> Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.04 :: "Download Kubuntu | Kubuntu" http://www.kubun…
<Kilos> superfly, please what is the best link to wget kde from?
<theblazehen> Kilos: you finally got data? :D
<Kilos> ya but wasted about 400m on steam
<Kilos> grrr
<superfly> Kilos: 32 or 64 bit?
<Kilos> if i get 32 i can use it on pcs that cant do 64bit as well superfly so maybe thats better hey?
<superfly> Kilos: it depends on a lot of things
<Kilos> like?
<superfly> like if you're actually going to use it for 32-bit machines
<Kilos> only this one pc can do 64bit
<Kilos> ya i think so
<superfly> Kilos: take your pick: http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> decisions decisions
 * Kilos waits for 11pm
<theblazehen> Kilos: whats gonna happpen?
<Kilos> to what theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> at 11pm
<Kilos> im gonna download 14.04 kde
<theblazehen> Only releasing then?
<Kilos> already have ubuntu 14.04 64bit but need 32bit for other pcs
<theblazehen> Why you gonna download it then only?
<Kilos> no man thats when my night surfer data starts
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> ah. Just do "sleep 900 && wget $url" ?
<Kilos> i installed this 64bit unity on my drive that had kde on now im not happy without kde
<theblazehen> Well night Kilos and anyone else still here
<Kilos> i did just the kde upgrade on 12.04 and it was lekker
<Kilos> night theblazehen 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> done. night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-20
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> so how is your 14.04?
<nlsthzn> got annoyed with Ubu so now on busy setting up Xubu 14.04
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you too impatient
<Golynx> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> there comes a time when stuff should start to work as intended, especially after so many years :p
<Kilos> mine worked lekker
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> maybe im just used to first having to sort things
<nlsthzn> that shouldn't be the norm :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> xubu was even worse for me
<nlsthzn> nah, in xubu so far no issues
<Kilos> didnt last 2 days
<nlsthzn> not yet anyway
<Golynx> xubu is like xp :-/
<Kilos> eeek
<Golynx> only better 
<Golynx> only thing i dont like in xfce is the lack of search for files. You gotta install a search app yourself
<Kilos> nlsthzn, what didnt work with buntu that you got annoyed
<nlsthzn> nah this time it wasn't anything with ubu that got me annoyed, I didn't keep it long enough for it to annoy me... but I need a better DE for gaming than Unity
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I install Synapse... finds and launches and opens anything/everything...
<charl_> good morning all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Golynx> hi charl_
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<charl_> it seems like the new ubuntu release went pretty well
<charl_> i have been hearing positive things all round
<Kilos> works great here
<charl_> yeah here too
<charl_> even unity seems to be maturing now
<charl_> i watched a review on tweakers and they said that this is a pretty solid release, even for unity
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> berus even founf macfanctl in the repos
<Kilos> found
<Kilos> bertus
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl_> bertus ?!
<charl_> is that some new package management tool ?
<Kilos> no man new ubuntu user
<charl_> oh
<Kilos> wiped all windows yesterday
<charl_> ah, then his windows are clean so he can get a good view of outside
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> i need to clean my windows in fact, they are dirty from the winter
<charl_> full of dust
<Kilos> you only need to clean them if you want to see through them
<Golynx> lol @ charl_
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi! :D
<captine> evening all.  How is everyone's 14.04 treating them. I am loving it.  Seems rock solid
<Kilos> hi captine 
<Kilos> yeah mine also works kiff
<captine> nice
<Kilos> yo bduk1 wat nou?
<bduk1> Nie veel nie Kilos  en daarso
<Kilos> speel met 14.04
<Kilos> julle kuier mos net op werks dae, is jy siek?
<bduk1> Nee darem nie Met die laaang naweek besluit om my ubuntu bietjie by die huis in te plug
<Kilos> haha
<bduk1> Ek was Vrydag aand ook op maar julle was so besig my nie eers gesien nie
<Kilos> haha skuus man
<Kilos> jy moet groet as jy inkom
<bduk1> Ek dink ek het doen gewoonlik. Maar ek doen so 3 of 4 dinge gelyk terwyl ek vir een ding wag doen ek al iets anders en my groet kon dalk daar verlore geraak het
<Kilos> lol
<bduk1> One track minded met maaany things in mind
<Kilos> thats a sign of oncoming old age
<bduk1> shuuut 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> irc timed me out?
<captine> ubuntu 14.04 review on Linux Action Show is getting an awesome review (and the hosts moved from ubuntu months ago to Arch and are loving it)
<Kilos> captine, how clever are you in the linux field
<Kilos> i need someone to check something with apt-get and see if im mad or not
<captine> lol
<captine> I am pretty new
<Kilos> ok you lucky then
<captine> mainly copy paste from websites.  am wanting to do a course for fun
<captine> what's the apt-get issue?  I have had some in the past
<Kilos> i do apt-get update
<Kilos> then apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> then aptitude upgrade which does the kernel sutff too
<Kilos> so the system should be fully up to date right?
<captine> yip
<Kilos> s/sutff/stuff
<Kilos> ok do you have synaptic installed
<captine> should be.  I have found that sometimes there is a slight delay in the repo's sync'ing... once it happened to me.  
<captine> nope.  i dont have synaptic at the moment
<captine> trying to act like a newb and use software centre...
<Kilos> ok this has been going since 10.10 days
<Kilos> i open synaptic and reinstall everything from there . like all the a's and b's then apply
<Kilos> ive just been through everything and it downloaded over 300m more to get everything up to date
<Kilos> so imo apt-get is missing something
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> i get the same in kde with muon
<Kilos> tumbleweed, hi, do you perhaps have an answer for this
<Kilos> i need an aptitude or apt-get command to reinstall to reinstall all installed packages
<Kilos> manually in synaptic takes all day
<captine> weird
<Kilos> lol have you tried?
<captine> nope
<captine> just the issue is weird
<Kilos> maybe its just by me i dunno
<captine> nope.  maybe change your repositories to the uk ones and see if that works?
<captine> or to some other ones
<Kilos> no man its not the repos its something in apt-get that isnt seeing that lots of the installed packages are latest version
<Kilos> arent
<Kilos> it accepts them as installed but the reinstall sees there is stuff missing
<captine> sorry i cannot be of more assistance Kilos
<captine> I am one that just re-installs when totally stuck... not the best.. but sometimes quicker
<Kilos> lol np captine i been doing it the hard way for years
<Kilos> everything is working, its just they arent updated to the latest thats all
<Kilos> ill figure it out one day maybe some thing in the line of
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall *.deb
<Kilos> there must surely be a command along that line
<Kilos> ill go to one of the dev channels one day
<Kilos> superfly, look at the synaptic way to install packages to offline pcs from usb stick
<Kilos> looks easy enough
<Kilos> 3/4 way down the page
<Kilos> with a script made by synaptis for the usb
<captine> nice
<captine> i was reading this to save me time next time i re-install something
<captine> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<captine> cheers
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-13
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> more
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> More Kilos en andere
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> Meh, Taxi's have blocked the entrance to the Business Park I work in
<Squirm> and are about to start burning tyres
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> and part of our power probs are because the same thing has been happening at madupe power station for weeks
<plustwo> good morning all
<Kilos> hi plustwo  
<Squirm> Off to work now, chat soonish
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> go safe
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> lol me weird
 * Kilos just made kaaings in the micro, just as lekker and so much faster
<Kilos> but you must do it on defrost mode
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<Kilos> oh SDCDev  have you joined us yet at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members
<SDCDev> Im having problems signing in with ubuntu one for some reason ;\
<Kilos> its just slow
<SDCDev> it worked this time :D
<Kilos> oh it was this thats slow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> next task too please ^^
<SDCDev> doesn't work for me on that one :( times out
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you sure you got it right
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<SDCDev> eventually logged in... do I have to create my own wiki and stuff? O.o
<SDCDev> looks like allot of work on a busy day :P mebbe i'll do it tonight :)
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> anytime is fine
<Kilos> you just add yourself on the wiki page
<Kilos> you only worry about your wiki page when applying for official ubuntu membership
<Kilos> but with your lp joining you are now a member of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> :D
<SDCDev> :> :D
<SDCDev> wait is this a swingers club?
<Kilos> what is that?
<SDCDev> lol Im just kidding :)
<SDCDev> google
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no its most likely naughty
<SDCDev> :P
<Kilos> im too old to be naughty
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> morning Kilos, how are things?
<Kilos> going strong ty and there
<pieter2627> gearing up ty
<Kilos> we have a mailing list for africa too now, you can join
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<pieter2627> oh ok, will check it
<Kilos> anyone that has the energy and time can join and help me when i am stuck when new users need help
<Kilos> i think the site will draw many new peeps to ubuntu
<Kilos> i hope so anyway
<Kilos> inetpro  no comments? sjoe
<Kilos> must be sleeping in the corner at the DC
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> you been missing lots
<Kerbero> dankie oom kilos
<Kerbero> different office
<Kilos> aha
<Kerbero> only sometimes visit the old one and restart my irc
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> make a plan man
<Kilos> what good is an office without irc
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> an irc-less office is a productive office
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> thats because you guys open too many channels
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hi Kilos
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Padroni> I'm good thanx
<Kilos> do you share your skills on mailing lists
<Kilos> helping new peeps that is
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> yay you made it Squirm  
<Squirm> Yeah, got in at 10. Ended up getting food from Food Lover's down the road for breakfast. Did a U-Turn on the M3 when I saw the backlog :D
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Squirm: what's up with the M3?
<superfly> oh, gotcha
 * superfly scrolled up
<Kilos> hows superfly  and family?
<superfly> Kilos: OK, thanks. Family is (slowly) getting better
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> not lekker when little ones are sick
<SilverCode> does anyone know what the standard per hour rate for outsourced development is in SA?
<superfly> SilverCode: not really, but for an independent contracter I'd expect +/- 350/hour
<Padroni> #back
<Padroni> sorry Kilos - who were you referring to:  <Kilos> do you share your skills on mailing lists
<Padroni> ?
<Kilos> you Padroni  
<Padroni> you want to know whether I share knowledge via the mailing list?
<Padroni> think I have interacted once with the mailing list
<Kilos> help mainly Padroni  
<Padroni> If there's something I feel I can contribute, I will
<Kilos> im hoping to attract  news peeps
<Padroni> oh
<Padroni> I am working on getting more peeps into ubuntu
<Padroni>  I personally feel ubuntu is the future of computing
<Kilos> goog man
<Kilos> ip
<Kilos> yip too
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you can join all 5 of us there
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<Padroni> #joined
<Kilos> im waiting for the mail
<Kilos> approved
<Kilos> new blog on the block guys, you may add help articles as well
<Kilos> Maaz  padroni.blog
<Maaz> http://compunation.co.za/
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> didnt see you come in
<Kilos> im hoping the africa project goes viral when the site goes online Padroni  
<Padroni> which site>
<Padroni> ?
<Padroni> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> ubuntu-africa.info
<Padroni> ah ok
<Kilos> its very beautiful
<Kilos> well will be
<Kilos> that nick shouls be changed to pietertjie
<Kilos> Padroni  the guys have been slaving on the site and when we run it on local host its very cool
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Padroni> would like to see it
<Kilos> wb plustwo  
<Kilos> Padroni  youve seen ubuntu-za.org
<Padroni> yes?
<Padroni> looks the same?
<Kilos> well the africa one is cooler
<Kilos> youll have to be patient
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz  seen jacques_stry
<Maaz> Kilos: jacques_stry was last seen 17 days, 21 hours, 16 minutes and 41 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-03-26 15:48:23 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-03-26 20:18:12 SAST
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Padroni  do you know how to do the bzr and nikola stuff to run locally?
<Kilos> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa
<Padroni> I have never used either
<Padroni> can't be hard to figure out though
<Kilos> there is a tutorial for bzr on our site
<Kilos> jacsays he will be here tonight
<Kilos> jacques
<Padroni> ok
<Kilos> these peeps that take vacation and leave irc at home
<Kilos> the fly at least gives a running commentary
<Padroni> hehe
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Private_User> Kilos: hey, the ##ubuntu-za-social channel is getting :( even the creator no longer joins that channel
<Kilos> lol i have too many open to be able to carry on without making mess ups Private_User  
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> even the pro was chatting in afrikaans to the yanks last night so i dont feel too bad
<Symmetria> PXE Boot + Ubuntu network install image = FTW 
<Symmetria> especially if you on a seriously fast connection
<Padroni> so 
<Squirm> More taxi strokes
<Squirm> Home time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi MaNI  welcome to ubuntu-za
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<plustwo> Kilos: who else is on the bug squad?
<Kilos> pieter2627  and um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> i forget his nick now
<plustwo> ok
<Kilos> well try find some more
<Kilos> its a game for clever peeps
<Kilos> i think if the pro had more time he would join too
<Kilos> octoquad\
<pieter2627> octoquad is the other peep
<Kilos> i had to go search
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> ah Kilos beated me
<Kilos> haha for once i win
<Kilos> MaNI  tell us about yourself
<pieter2627> s/beated/beat/
<Kilos> dit ook ja
<MaNI> heh, okay - I'm a software developer in cape town, and long term linux enthusiast,  I use mostly gentoo but I have various other distros on VMs etc. and at least one ubuntu machine somewhere :p
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> you welcome to hang here by us, we have quite a few guys in CT
<MaNI> okay cool
<Padroni> anyone here on the ubuntu-za group on FB?
<Kilos> i think so
<Kilos> maybe me too but fb sucks
<Kilos> why?
<Padroni> just  wondering
<Padroni> there's a group there
<Padroni> maybe we can get them to become active here?
<Kilos> can you see who they are
<Kilos> arent most here already?
<Kilos> we actually have a lot of members that dont do irc
<Kilos> wb plustwo  
<Kilos> i looked at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_(software) today
<Kilos> but thats only with unity hey?
<Padroni> xchat comes default with 'buntu
<Padroni> and it works fine
<Kilos> no man for the graphics thing in place of X
<Padroni> oh
<Kilos> i must be with the ubuntu group on FB, just got a mail notification
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<Kilos> georgelappies  have you joined here yet ? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members
<georgelappies> have now :)
<Kilos> and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> shout if you need help
<Kilos> georgelappies  ?
<georgelappies> Hi Kilos, where do you register for the second one?
<Kilos> you just edit it and add yourself at the bottom georgelappies  
<Kilos> you have to login i think
<georgelappies> ok, will check it out
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> its easiest to copy paste the last one the just edit it
<Kilos> s/the/then
<Kilos> wb Tonberry  
<Kilos> ty georgelappies  and welcome to ubuntu-za officially that is
<georgelappies> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> oop syou broke something
<Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<Kilos> plustwo  you want some work??
<Kilos> hi there DalekSec  sorry ive been half asleep all day
<Tonberry> oh hi
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> hmm...
<georgelappies> have a nice meal Kilos
<Kilos> yeah ty tummy full now
<Kilos> you can go see my wiki page then youll see why i just park off here
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos#preview
<Kilos> maybe without the #preview
 * Symmetria snores
<Kilos> haha bored again?
<georgelappies> yeah that formatting is wierd
<Symmetria> Im on my way home, and in the time its taken me I coulda driven from East London to Grahamstown
<Symmetria> infact I'd probably be almost in port elizabeth ;p
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> heh, 2 hours and 45 minutes so far
<Kilos> sjoe
<Symmetria> lol in no traffic it takes 15 minutes
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> almost home now :p
<georgelappies> where you driving Symmetria 
<Symmetria> lol from from the office in Nairobi
<Symmetria> ok, arriving at home, time to go eat and watch the football game, FINALLY
<Kilos> MaNI  are you still here?
<MaNI> yeah
<Kilos> do you want to become an ubuntu-za mamber?
<Kilos> member too
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members
<Kilos> you can be our gentoo support man
<MaNI> haha, think I'm commited to enough teams already for now thanks, but I'll hang around in IRC and let you know if I change my mind :)
<Kilos> cool
<hibana> Guten Abend
<Kilos> hi hibana  can you do a quick job for us?
<Kilos> or send inetpro  
 * hibana kicks inetpro 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> eish! Who was that?
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> hi everyone
<Kilos> the wiki members page got corruted again
<Kilos> hello inetpro  hassles at work?
<inetpro> nope
<Kilos> you went offline twice today
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> only loadshedding or upgrading is an acceptable excuse
<Kilos> oh inetpro  tell me too please
<Kilos> how can i see the wiki in one line
<Kilos> in edit mode of course
<Kilos> im sure ill get it right if it doesnt do the wrap thing
<Kilos> evening hibana  how was your day
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<inetpro> Kilos: fixed
<Kilos> ty so much
<Kilos> what was the prob?
<Kilos> the page is growing hey
<inetpro> Kilos: remember Edit, Select All, Copy, Paste in kate, Edit, Select all, Copy, Paste to Wiki, Preview, Save
<inetpro> last ||
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> I added a blank line now
<Kilos> cool ty
<inetpro> and I sorted again
<Kilos> the bird just told me you fixed it
<Kilos> i see that too, i had to hunt for peeps
<inetpro> too many now
<Kilos> lol must i chase some
<Kilos> ?
<hibana> Kilos: NOOOO!!!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hibana  is my friend, from my first day here
<Kilos> so good to have him back
<inetpro> Kilos: probably someone tripped over a cable
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i had such a good laugh last night
 * inetpro has no idea what happened
<Kilos> nice to see im not the only one that chats in wrong channels
<inetpro> whatever it was nobody was brave enough to talk about it
<Kilos> i often get mixed up between here and pidgin
<Kilos> especially rugby days
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> hi all
<Kilos> hey guys if you need help without all the ai!' and RTFS ask hibana. he is a proper gentleman and understands better than others how to help when someone is struggling
<Kilos> oh inetpro  sorry i missed the reply list button last night
<inetpro> Kilos: no problemo
<Kilos> hibana  will you help me work out a marketing strategy for the africa site?
<Kilos> you are close enought to kick the pro when he slacks off
<Kilos> our site must hit the world like a tsunami
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> not ai! man,     aye is the right word
<Kilos> hehe and so the wave starts https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+members
<inetpro> wave?
<Kilos> tsunami
<Kilos> large wall of water
<Kilos> normally started by an earthquake somewhere
<pieter2627> ...undersea
<Kilos> there too ya but this time we are the earthquake
<Kilos> pieter2627  have you joined?
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+members
<pieter2627> 5 secs ago :P
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> woooo
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what now inetpro  
 * inetpro falling asleep
<Kilos> whew so early
<Kilos> go sleep old man
 * pieter2627 is catching inetpro's symptom
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos yawns
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro  
<Kilos> kyk locoteam
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<pieter2627> will see again tomorrow
<pieter2627> \quit Tired
<Kilos> sleep tight pieter2627  
<pieter2627> \me to tired to type correct command
<pieter2627> \quit Tired
<pieter2627> LOL
<Kilos> Maaz  tell pieter2627 use a forward slash /me
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell pieter2627 on freenode
<Squirm> Gnight all
<Kilos> night Squirm  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-14
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> good evening tumbleweed  all good there?
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> morning Kilos
<plustwo> good morning everyone
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi plustwo as well
<Jacques_Stry> Morning all
<superfly> morning everyone
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Jacques_Stry> Sorry for being away so long - was on vacation on a game farm(no signal)
<superfly> nice !
<Jacques_Stry> Was nice - except being offline for 2 weeks >.<
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hmm... loadshedding done for the day hopefully
<Jacques_Stry> haha i'm probably going off in 30 min
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> what a pain
<Jacques_Stry> Hi Kilos :)
<Jacques_Stry> 2 Days till 15.04 Release Candidate
<Kilos> im very tempted to try it
<Jacques_Stry> Same
 * pieter2627 wonders how many will try it
<Kilos> the main things are systemd and mir right?
<Kilos> maybe ill go kde and see what plasma5 is like
<Jacques_Stry> I'm especially cautious of MIR
<Kilos> is kde also going to be using it?
<Jacques_Stry> Don't think so
<Kilos> oh isnt the x thing flavour wide
<Jacques_Stry> Last time i heard Kubuntu was still wondering whether to go wayland or mir
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> im trying to think what you havent done Jacques_Stry  with you unanounced holiday
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> Yea it was a bit of a impulsive decision
<Kilos> oh you guys blog is at
<Kilos> Maaz  padroni.blog
<Maaz> http://compunation.co.za/
<Kilos> its more like a help thing
<Kilos> some cool advice there
<Jacques_Stry> Yea I still have a few things I have to add
<Kilos> has inetpro  said anything today?
<Jacques_Stry> Not that I know of
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> we are lucky at night an old hand, hibana, watches him at night
<Jacques_Stry> Haha
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  koud in die oggend ne
<Kilos> inetpro  did you go see the conversation of last night on locoteams
<Kilos> from about 20.31
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> you'll get yourself in trouble very quickly
<Kilos> nono we will do it legally
<inetpro> just be patient and the the fly handle it
<Kilos> ive applied
<inetpro> let the fly*
<inetpro> jaja, and what exactly did you fill in... don't just do that... first discuss!
<Kilos> ok let me try find that thing again
<inetpro> too late now
<Kilos> well we dont need a domain name right?
<inetpro> you see, there we go again
<inetpro> Maaz: assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts, but when made by intelligent people is often proven to be true.
<Kilos> so i asked for permision to use the buntu logo on a site
<Kilos> oh do we?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> well DalekSec  is here so he can advise what they say
<Kilos> hi DalekSec  
<Kilos> oi its 4 am there
<Kilos> lol inetpro  i couldnt first discuss, you went to bed
<inetpro> Kilos: no, you must learn to find that pause button of yours
 * Kilos looks
<Kilos> oh thats the broken one
<inetpro> fix it, because I know you have one
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> you've often used it even
<inetpro> Kilos: you press your pause button and an automatic message comes up as follows, "thanks $who, I will discuss with our team and get back to you asap"
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> now please go fix your remote :-)
<Kilos> ok will do
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi dan
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> danfowler  
<danfowler> yo
<Kilos> hmm...
<Jacques_Stry> Hmmmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Jacques_Stry> Good thing Maaz doesn't use urban dictionary
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro_> hmm...
<Kilos> wb inetpro  and other hoppers
<Kilos> sjoe
<Jacques_Stry> irc giving prob's?
<inetpro> ty Kilos
<inetpro> netsplits messing us around
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maybe i must go back to drive repairs and data recovery
<inetpro> the bad peeps having fun again
<Kilos> yeah looks like
<inetpro> where is padroni when we need him?
<Kilos> he has gone for a job interview today
<Kilos> actuallinetthats a good idea, rmember to ask him if he can trace and stop that kinda bad peeps
<Kilos> will be trickt i think, dont they use other peeps pcs to cause the prob
<Kilos> tricky
<Kilos> oh my now spcae bar playing up
<Kilos> space
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<Kilos> better to blame it on the keyboard than clumsy fingers i think
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  wb
<Kilos> blame it on looking after the new baby
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> oh that is a big part of it :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you well lad?
<Kilos> and the family?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks, how are things with you and yours over there in sunny ZA-land (and obviously abroad ;))
<Kilos> we all seem fine ty . note seem
<Kilos> im in trouble again as usual
<Kilos> said something i shouldnt have or ommited something i shouldnt have or didnt do what i should have
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> I guess it happens... hope it resolves itself quickly
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> well i suppose thats up to the pro
<Kilos> with every mood swing im in a different place
<Kilos> and ill be in trouble because i didnt give you work to do
<Kilos> etc etc
 * Kilos hides
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just joking man
<Kilos> pro must be working for a change
<Kilos> why am i getting lots of there when updating
<Kilos> W: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden [IP: 197.155.77.2 80]
<Kilos> Symmetri1  what have you broken
<Jacques_Stry> have had that allot lately too Kilos
<Jacques_Stry> change your source mirror to saix
<Kilos> i just swopped to the neology mirror and update ran fine
<Kilos> neology is fast
<Jacques_Stry> i'll try that
<Kilos> and last i checked it was the first mirror to be updated
<Jacques_Stry> nice
<Kilos> Symmetri1  is loafing on the job again
<Kilos> someone here works there but i forget who
<Kilos> oi system restart needed
<Kilos> wbb
<Jacques_Stry> k
<Jacques_Stry> WB
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> 14.04 kde has been so good to me
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  do you get the ubuntu weekly newsletter
<Jacques_Stry> No...
<Jacques_Stry> Where can I sign up?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue412
<Kilos> maybe there is a link there to sign up
<Jacques_Stry> There is
<Jacques_Stry> Marked 18.
<Kilos> i get it in the mail but dont remember how i did that
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh Jacques_Stry  i just remembered
<Jacques_Stry> Yes?
<Kilos> william is running some thing to get books for schools
<Kilos> are you on our mailing list
<Jacques_Stry> Don't think so - I should sub
<Kilos> go to our site and joing from there
<Jacques_Stry> k
<Kilos> join
<Jacques_Stry> Subbed
<Kilos> ok ill mail the list and see if wwk can update on whats happening
<Kilos> you should get your first mail there shortly
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat nou?
<inetpro> Kilos: you should catch that barry dude before he goes and tie him to a pole
<Kilos> lol why?
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: check the archives at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2015-April/thread.html
<Kilos> they knock off at this time
<inetpro> Kilos: he's way to slippery
<inetpro> comes and goes without saying much
<Kilos> no man hes is here early and knocks off now
<Kilos> if i dont greet he does
<Kilos> same as most peeps here
<Kilos> he doesnt 
<inetpro> Kilos: relax!!
 * inetpro is not even upset with you 
 * Kilos relaxes
<Kilos> oh wow its gonna rain
<inetpro> you see, you keep making the wrong assumptions
<Jacques_Stry> These email lists confuse the hell out of me...
<Kilos> yaya but i have an excuse, whats yours
<Kilos> our list is cool Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> no spam unless from me
<Jacques_Stry> haha, I just can't get used to the formatting - doesn't feel like conversations flow
<inetpro> Jacques_Stry: I agree Jacques_Stry, thanks!
<Kilos> why do you think i prefer irc
<inetpro> that's because some peeps continue to ignore our calls about top posting etc
 * inetpro still prefers a default setting of text only emails
<Kilos> some top post and others bottom post. i just delete as much as possible now from old posts and bottom post
<Kilos> if i dont delee most of the stuff , fly fights me
<Kilos> delete
<Kilos> wbb, just wanna test sisters sim
<arnaudmez_> hello guys
<arnaudmez_> hello Kilos
<Jacques_Stry> Hi
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez_  
<Kilos> whats broken arnaudmez_  
<arnaudmez_> nothing
<arnaudmez_> wish I could break something today
<Kilos> lol no man
<Kilos> you have lots of work
<Kilos> this visiting once a month or less is very sad
<Kilos> you need to get members on #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> or linux users anyway so i can convert them to ubuntu
<Kilos> oh my that frightened him
<Jacques_Stry> brb going home
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oi join/part same time
<Kilos> ek sukkel darem
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<georgelappies> good thanks
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> do you guys know how to setup internal 3G on a laptop where you insert the sim card in it?
<Kilos> on ubuntu?
<Kilos> play in network manager setup it should see it
<Kilos> aw i missed mage
<Kilos> nou gaan julle sukkel
<pieter2627> evening all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Squirm> Load Shedding Stage 3B
<Squirm> The joy...
<Kilos> eish i already had over 2 hours this morning
<georgelappies> yeah load sheddding stage 3 till 22:00
<Kilos> eish
<georgelappies> then it is stage 2 till 06:00
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  did you win?
<kulelu88> nope
<kulelu88> still trying to figure it out
<Kilos> doesnt network manager see it?
<Kilos> maybe a driver needed
<kulelu88> yeah I'm thinking a driver is needed
<Kilos> you on unity?
<Kilos> i dont know if additional drivers looks there too
<kulelu88> i'm on xfce
<Kilos> does that not have the additional drivers function
<kulelu88> you mean the option?
<kulelu88> it's there
<Kilos> what does that say
<kulelu88> it doesn't specify an internal 3G driver
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> someone will know
<Kilos> might be the lappy manufacturer settings
<Kilos> maybe in bios
<kulelu88> oh ja. crap, I'll need to fix it before tomorrow. loadshitting at 4
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> I think we're safe for the night
<Kilos> from loadshedding?
<Kilos> hi qwebirc57646  
<Kilos> qwebirc57646  
<Kilos> guys can someone guide qwebirc57646  here please
<Kilos> he has an internal bluetooth
<Kilos> and it doesnt light up when turned on
<qwebirc57646> Im the guy looking for Help and Kilos is trying to help me . Await assistance. 
<Kilos> qwebirc57646  ping
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> qwebirc57646  just be patient the guys are busy
<qwebirc57646> yea sure I can wait 
<Kilos> qwebirc57646  is from finland guys
<Kilos> elacheche  you here?
<Kilos> ai!
<kulelu88> does anybody know how to unlock a 3G modem from a network?
<qwebirc57646> hello.
<Kilos> whew kulelu88  very quiet here tonightr
<kulelu88> I figured
<kulelu88> now I need to buy a 3G modem or get a tablet and use it on wifi mode
<Kilos> what do you see in bios
<Kilos> isnt there some setting to enable wireless and other stuff
<kulelu88> I checked
<kulelu88> nothing in there about it
<Kilos> whew
<kulelu88> I'll try their forums
<Kilos> the manufacturers
<Kilos> must be a simple setting
<Kilos> because 3g is quite common in network manager
<kulelu88> it can find a dongle easy
<Kilos> open nm and look 
<kulelu88> but internal 3G I don't know
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> whew
<kulelu88> most folks have used the files from the windows driver
<Kilos> even more whew
<kulelu88> I'm beginning to wonder if this machine has the WWAN card 
<kulelu88> bloody phoned the seller and they say it does support it
<Kilos> ubuntu is good with hardware 
<kulelu88> this is balls. I need this cause those numbnuts at shitkom cant supply power
<MaNI> have you figured out what chipset it is? thats usually a good starting point - try lspci or lshw commands and see what comes up
<Kilos> MaNI  can i hit you with this bluetooth prob as well please?
<Kilos> i know nothing about internal bluetooth
<MaNI> don't have much bluetooth on linux experience, but my above comment stands, figuring out the chipset is the best starting point
<kulelu88> I think the powercuts have messed my modem up also
<Kilos> eish
<kulelu88> can anyone access pastee.org?
<kulelu88> https://pastee.org
<Kilos> ya im in
<kulelu88> i'm getting lagged
<Kilos> pastee is slower than slexy.org though
<Kilos> and http://bin.snyman.info is even faster
<kulelu88> https guarantees better security
<kulelu88> but anyways
<kulelu88> MaNI: Here is the output: http://slexy.org/view/s2vl890iUT
<kulelu88> it doesn't look like an internal card reader exists
<Kilos> Maaz  time in finland
<Maaz> Kilos: It is 2015-04-14 23:00:56 EEST
<Kilos> ah an hour ahead of us
<kulelu88> whos in Finland?
<Kilos> that qwerbirc guy
<kulelu88> he left
<Kilos> i get caught up all over the world
<Kilos> ya he is tired so will come back tomorrow
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> new to ubuntu as well
<Kilos> and new to irc
<MaNI> kulelu88, yeah I only see SD card reader and wireless card there
<Kilos> inetpro  you asleep already?
<Kilos> ai! he is really getting old
<kulelu88> MaNI: I don't know if lshw provides more info though. it looks like something is there
<MaNI> lshw is much more comprehensive usually
<kulelu88> Let me show you the relevant output for it
<inetpro> Kilos: yes 
<inetpro> oh I mean... 
<Kilos> sleep tight old man
<Kilos> oh you mean you old
<Kilos> or you mean no you not asleep
<kulelu88> MaNI: http://slexy.org/view/s208xK0Y5M
<MaNI> hrm I still just see wireless/SD card reader/ethernet/audio there
<MaNI> "RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader" - thats the SD card reader
<kulelu88> I have a few slots here and there on this machine
<inetpro> sorry, just had to read the backlogs 
<kulelu88> I'm wondering if 1 of them allows me to use a simcard somewhere
<inetpro> now am awake again 
<Kilos> sorry inetpro  
<inetpro> for a few minutes 
<Kilos> go sleep sir
<Kilos> check pm inetpro  
<MaNI> kulelu88, try lsusb as well
<MaNI> and see if you can figure out the function key combo to turn it on/off (fn _ on some laptops) 
<MaNI> what laptop brand?
<inetpro> good night everyone 
<Kilos> night inetpro  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<MaNI> ideally if you are lucky you should see something like: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bdb:1904 Ericsson Business Mobile Networks BV F3607gw Mobile Broadband Module
<MaNI> after toggling it on with right key combo (and assuming it isn't turned off by some buried away BIOS setting)
<MaNI> anyway I'm off good luck
<Kilos> night MaNI  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> take care MaNI . if you are still here I can check quickly
<kulelu88> yeah there's nothing there sadly 
<kulelu88> thanks MaNI 
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-15
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> sjoe pieter2627  jy is vroeg
<pieter2627> haha, hi Kilos. eks altyd vroeg
<Kilos> mooi
<Jacques_Stry> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> lekker to have you back
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
 * jacques_ waves
 * Kilos waves back
<Kilos> sjoe
<Jacques_Stry> ???
<Kilos> te veel goeters aan die gang
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<magespawn> good morning
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> hiho SilverCode  
<Kilos> oh that was for silver the horse
<SilverCode> neigh
<Kilos> hehe
<SilverCode> anyone know how to show all emails not matching a domain in mutt?
<SilverCode> ie. show me all mails not maching *@silvercode.com
<Jacques_Stry> O.O
<Kilos> maybe the pro will know how to do that
<Jacques_Stry> First time hearing of the email client
<Jacques_Stry> Terminal email client O.O I'm not that comfortable in terminal yet
<SilverCode> trying to find a specific email when you don't know when it was sent, who sent it, or what the title/contents of it is damn hard
<Kilos> sjoe so what are you going to look for if you dont know any of that
<Kilos> gonna take long but you can go search the mails on the server
<SilverCode> well my current strategy is eliminate all the prople I work with .. I know it wasn't from them. Then keep adding people to the elimination list until I see a mail that matches
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> good luck
<SilverCode> if anyone is interested, you can use !(~f silvercode.com) in mutt to filter out all messages with that domain in the from field
<SilverCode> and after doing that it looks like the mail isn't in my old mutt mailbox, so now I need to figure out how to do the same in the terrible Outlook Web App
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> magespawn  
<Kilos> can you point Jacques_Stry  to the mails about that book thin WWK is doing please
<Kilos> dont you guys read the mails in the list
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  only joined the list yesterday and he does the it at a school so i thought it might be good to have him onboard
<Kilos> maybe its my mail addy that shocked them all
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> morning Kilos, Jacques_Stry, SilverCode, magespawn
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<magespawn> hi Kilos superfly Jacques_Stry
<magespawn> Jacques_Stry: you should be able to look uo the old mail on the list site i think
<Jacques_Stry> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2015-April/thread.html ?
<Kilos> check march Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Got it
<Kilos> i think header thing was books-- something
<Kilos> or topic
<Jacques_Stry> Documentation User Group
<Kilos> maybe that ya
<magespawn> Jacques_Stry: you should be able to look uo the old mail on the list site i think
<magespawn> hi Kilos superfly Jacques_Stry
<Jacques_Stry> Hi magespawn
<Jacques_Stry> Running through the mails now
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  dont mail the list when i am busy typing out a new one
 * psyatw waves back at Jacques_Stry 
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<Kilos> i get distracted and forget what i wanted to say
<Kilos> haha just joking
<Jacques_Stry> i know ;)
 * Kilos waves to plustwo  inetpro
<Kilos> hi SubOracle  you well?
<Kilos> en nuvolari  se tog iets man
<Kilos> al is dit net besig
<SubOracle> Hi Kilos yes thanks and yourself also hello everyone else
<superfly> \o/ SubOracle
<Kilos> im good ty
 * Jacques_Stry waves at SubOracle 
<inetpro> Kilos: \o/
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> yessir inetpro  
<psyatw> hi superfly 
<psyatw> hi inetpro 
<psyatw> yesterday I went to the AngularJS meetup at Google here in Dublin
 * inetpro noticed something about an awesome announcement somewhere
<inetpro> Announcement: New Ubuntu Membership Board Members http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/04/14/announcement-new-ubuntu-membership-board-members/
<inetpro> Kilos: that is magic! Congratulations and well done!!!
<Kilos> ty sir. all your guidance
<Jacques_Stry> Congrats Oom Miles!!!
<inetpro> haha... 
<Kilos> ty Jacques_Stry  
 * inetpro had very little to do with it
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> nice one Kilos 
<magespawn> more work
<Kilos> yeah ty magespawn  
<Kilos> they said i must do lees here and attend their meetings hehe
<Kilos> 2 a month
<Kilos> inetpro  if not for you and fly and magespawn  and some others patience i would most likely still be asking "sudo" whats that
<inetpro> Kilos: I think you'll do a great job and you will enjoy it as well
 * inetpro is very happy for him
<Kilos> thanks so much
 * psyatw is happy for Mr Kilos himself
<Jacques_Stry> I remember my days of "Sudo? wt* - #!%$ why is everythink so complicated! >.<"
<Jacques_Stry> Now it's a different story
<inetpro> lot's of interesting people to interview
<inetpro> lots as well
<psyatw> now it's a fairytale of how you found the love of your life
 * Jacques_Stry does a solo mexican wave for Kilos
 * inetpro joins the wave
<magespawn> i tried suo aptitude install on windows, only stopped just before i pushed enter
<magespawn> s/suo/sudo
<Jacques_Stry> haha >.<
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> time for some coffee and then some work again
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
<Kilos> maaz assumption
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts, but when made by intelligent people is often proven to be true.
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> i  get by with a little help from my friends
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> oh inetpro  they said one thing i must do though
<Kilos> remove trello
<Jacques_Stry> LIES!
<Kilos> oh did i dream it
<stickyboy> Ok, this is fucking depressing.
<stickyboy> https://twitter.com/AfricanConserve/status/586788556800008192
<stickyboy> Kilos: :(
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> we have a continuous war here with poachers as well
<stickyboy> Last northern white rhino. wtf.
<Kilos> we are even taking dna from every rhino
<stickyboy> I don't want to belong to this world!
<Kilos> we even have choppers and microlights for chasing poachers
<Kilos> wb MaNI  
<stickyboy> Kilos: Nature is amazing... such a shame.
<MaNI> thanks
<MaNI> eskom have totally ruined my day
<Kilos> inetpro  MaNI  is our gentoo go to man now
<Kilos> ai!
<stickyboy> gentoo w00t
<stickyboy> Arch ftw doe
<Kilos> stickyboy  are you back yet?
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah, back in KE since Sunday.
<stickyboy> Kilos: Currently preparing a presentation to my group about GitHub Pages.
<stickyboy> https://alanorth.github.io/github-pages-2015
<stickyboy> Source is on GitHub of course.
<stickyboy> :P
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> no more new stuff to learn man
<stickyboy> Kilos: I know how you feel.
<Kilos> ive been told to conserve what brain i have left
<MaNI> well I'm a man who uses gentoo and hangs around here, I don't belong to anyone :P
<Kilos> but you like the git thing so go for it
<Kilos> MaNI  once you have been here a while you become part of the family
<MaNI> ;)
<Kilos> same as stickyboy  , i found him wandering around in the bush in kenya
<Kilos> not poaching though, he thinks a rifle is a fancy kind of walking stick
<stickyboy> I had a shirt back in the day with a rifle breaking in half.
<stickyboy> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so Jacques_Stry  suggestions on hosting that book thing
<Kilos> I am the in between guy so chat directly to william about it
<Kilos> or mail him
<Kilos> he only gets here on meeting nights
<MaNI> heh
<Jacques_Stry> Kilos: Well we can get a dedicated server from OVH for R65 per month?
<Kilos> wait till tomorrow i think padroni can get it cheaper
<Kilos> where did you test booktype
<Jacques_Stry> http://booktype-demo.sourcefabric.org/
<Jacques_Stry> just have to create an account to test
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> drop that link in the list maybe
<Jacques_Stry> Got it from the list
<Kilos> aha cool
<Kilos> so we need a local server
<Kilos> sigh
<Jacques_Stry> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2015-April/011658.html
<Jacques_Stry> Does it have to be hosted locally?
<Kilos> nono ive read them all
<Kilos> i suppose not
<Jacques_Stry> Nah I just posted the mail that has the link
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> thats all beyong me
<Kilos> beyond
<Jacques_Stry> Thing is - Servers in SA is so expensive
<Kilos> you see how well i type
<Kilos> padroni has for good price
<Kilos> i remember it was much cheaper than hetzner
<Jacques_Stry> Well to host it you need terminal access - so will have to be VM-Hosting or dedicated
<Kilos> its actually a major project that
<Kilos> everything must be done online then put on a vm on a pc that can go around to schools with no internet
<Jacques_Stry> Don't think it is necessary - Finished books can be downloaded as Ebooks so can work without internet access
<Kilos> well you guys can work all that out
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Kilos> lest just see what padrowants for a server
<Kilos> lets
<Jacques_Stry> jaja
<Kilos> i think his yearly price was about what others monthly prices were
<Kilos> i cant remember everything
<Symmetri1> hrm
<Symmetri1> question, if I have something like this:
<Symmetri1> 123.123.123.123/20
<Symmetri1> and I want a quick shell command I can echo 123.123.123.123/20 | ..............
<Symmetri1> so that it returns 123.123.123.122/20
<Symmetri1> (basically subtract one from the last octet)
<Symmetri1> anyone got a command line like that for me?
<Jacques_Stry> Mmm...
<Kilos> oh Symmetri1  your mirror has been sick
<Symmetri1> yeah I fixed it last night
<Kilos> cool
<Symmetri1> HAH
<Symmetri1> aalston@home-server:~$ cat temp2 |sed s/\ \ \ //g |grep [0-9] |awk -F . '{split($4, s,"/"); last=s[1]-1; print $1"."$2"."$3"."last"/"s[2]}'
<Symmetri1> ;p 
<Jacques_Stry> Holy cr@p
<Jacques_Stry> you got it?
<Symmetria> lol yes
<Jacques_Stry> Thanks for posting - I learned a few things
<Symmetria> the awk statement divides the IP address into 4 parts, the last part still has the /cidr mask on it, so it then splits the last parameter again into an array, and subtracts from the actual ip, then prints the changed thing out again
<Symmetria> the sed and the grep were just fixes to the file to cut out leading crap and stuff
<Symmetria> but its the awk statement thats important
<Jacques_Stry> Nice
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  i think i found the right person. keep it up
<Kilos> im sure betwwen you and william the result will be problem solved
<Jacques_Stry> Haha
<Kilos> im so clever hey
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the other mails were all advice and noone doing anything
<Kilos> poor william
<Jacques_Stry> ;) That Ubuntu board member organizational skills coming to out
<Kilos> haha too soon man
<Jacques_Stry> ...and evidently not my English skills...
<Kilos> np im tweetaling
<kulelu88> ping
<Kilos> you pinging who kulelu88  
<kulelu88> it works :D
<Kilos> you ping yourself
<Kilos> ping
<Kilos> i see nothing
<Kilos> oh you mean the lappy works now
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<Kilos> Maaz  it
<Maaz> Kilos: it is Saturday
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i forget how the pro does the it thing
<Kilos> it doesnt work
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> bb chat later
<Kilos> ok
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> how are you today Kilos?
<Kilos> im good ty georgelappies  and you?
<Kilos> you at home already
<Kilos> ?
<georgelappies> hi Kilos yes I am
<georgelappies> I am good thanks
<Padroni> hi
<Kilos> load shedding huh
<Kilos> for those without idiot boxes watch this, i think its a classic
<Kilos> http://www.santam.co.za/posts/santam-news/our-latest-tv-ad-one-of-a-kind-insurance-for-a-one-of-a-kind-country/
<Kilos> inetpro  you also look
<Padroni> hi kilos
<Padroni> I've seen that
<Kilos> hi Padroni  whats news?
<Padroni> nothing much
<Padroni> loadshitting
<Padroni> rain
<Padroni> slow internet
<Padroni> no complaints
<Kilos> we just had 2.5 hours in the dark
<Padroni> so did we
<Padroni> came back 16H30
<Padroni> off again at 22H00
<Kilos> eish
<Padroni> dit is fokken belaglik
<Kilos> sies man
<Kilos> bad news this load shedding. i need to find a gas powered pc
<inetpro> ai tog! 
 * inetpro guessing it's the wrong time to call him to order 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> some real bad language there :-! 
 * inetpro is the lucky one in this round 
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> oh no power cut
<inetpro> busy charging my phone while I can 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> don't tell anyone, but we have not had load shedding in this round 
<inetpro> just yet 
<Kilos> ssshhh
<MaNI> do you live next to an embassy or something?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> feels like it 
<MaNI> only got shed once today, I guess that makes me 'lucky'
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> kinda unfair, I know 
<inetpro> just doesn't make sense 
<inetpro> my bill will be higher than yours 
<MaNI> really need to buy myself some solar panels or something
<Kilos> iits expensive, solar panels, batteries and inverter
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, still very expensive 
<Kilos> laptops have the advantage when it comes to power outs
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> why so quiet
<Padroni> looking for a booktype alternative
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> what is a dedicated server
<inetpro> devoted to a task or purpose
<Kilos> oh ty
<inetpro> or  exclusively allocated to or intended for a particular purpose
<inetpro> kulelu88: wb
<Kilos> wb kulelu88  
<inetpro> Kilos: I beat you! :-)
<Kilos> not here you didnt
<Kilos>  <Kilos> wb kulelu88  
<Kilos> [15/04/2015 20:17] <inetpro> kulelu88: wb
<Kilos> should we draw swords and sort it out
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> Kilos: you can make your Kubuntu look and work like Unity
 * inetpro too tired for that
 * superfly found a new plasmoid
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> leave my kde alone superfly  
<inetpro> superfly: that sounds interesting
<inetpro> what version?
<superfly> 4
<Kilos> why would anyone want to do that
<inetpro> not that I want it, just asking for interest sake
<superfly> http://pasteboard.co/2ABdGJFq.png
<Kilos> wow you did it by you superfly  ?
<superfly> it's really simple to set up
<Kilos> nono im happy ty
<Kilos> only thing wrong with my kde is , it cant keep the power on
<Kilos> but that does look interesting
<inetpro> ai!
<kulelu88> thank you Kilos and inetpro 
<kulelu88> i switched from 3G back to ADSL
 * inetpro still likes the windows95 extended look and feel
<kulelu88> in 2025 I may be on fibre 
<kulelu88> XFCE ftw!
<kulelu88> XFCE woot!
<inetpro> KDE took the windows 95 and improved in ways that not even windows 7 could catch up with
<Kilos> kulelu88  did you fix the 3g thing
<inetpro> and then they gave up
<kulelu88> ja, turns out it isn't network locked on the dongle
<Kilos> i love kde
<kulelu88> something occurred to me and that is that we have very few hack-like sites in SA. hack = DIY kind of things
<Kilos> i replace xfce today with 12.04 unity again
<inetpro> Kilos: with windows 8, MS became their own biggest enemy
<inetpro> users don't like change
<Kilos> it works ok if you install an app that adds the start button and its stuff
<Kilos> thats what i did with the second lappy i fixed
<Kilos> makes it much of a muchness with 7
<inetpro> superfly: do you like it this way?
<superfly> inetpro: so far, no. but that's normal with change.
<inetpro> true
<kulelu88> my setup looks similar to Unity, but I have everything at the bottom and hotkeys on the left also
<inetpro> the one thing I have adopted from unity is the positions of the titlebar buttons
 * inetpro moved them from right corner to left corner
<Kilos> shhh now
<inetpro> took a while to get used to that but really enjoy them on the left now
<Kilos> im changing nothing
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> you normally go on and on til i try stuff
<Kilos> ty im enjoying TB
<Kilos> no more now too busy
<inetpro> Kilos: http://pasteboard.co/2ACw1PjR.png
<Kilos> i have 10 workspaces in that corner
<Kilos> the switcher thing
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> eish how many channels do you watch?
<inetpro> plenty
<inetpro> but it's less than 50
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i battle with 6
<Kilos> and pidgin
<Kilos> first meeting was this avy
<Kilos> luckily no new candidates
<Kilos> so i could rest
<Kilos> we need to push for members
<Kilos> inetpro  you have procrastinated long enough now
<Padroni> right
<Padroni> I am off
<Padroni> laters, folks
<Kilos> night Padroni  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Padroni> and you, mate
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> Padroni: good night
<Padroni> ciao
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<kulelu88> do any of you okes listen to house music>?
<inetpro> what we need to focus on now is Release Parties!
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> we need a release party in each town and city
<Kilos> i spose any excuse is better than none
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: you're in charge of arranging that
<Kilos> 16.04 ya
<kulelu88> imagine a release party in bloemfontein and ermelo
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> can't just sit there and look pretty
<Kilos> i have the whip
<inetpro> use it
<inetpro> but not on me, again
<Kilos> hibana  gee terug my sjambok asb
<Kilos> you havent done one inetpro  
<inetpro> ahh... you see, he doesn't even have it
<Kilos> i have a whip now, reach is 5 times or more than a sjambok
<hibana> Kilos: I'll give it back on one condition
<Kilos> leather plaited
<Kilos> what hibana  ?
<hibana> you use it to make sparks so people get into a party mood
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i battle to get them out of bed
 * hibana tucks it away again
<Kilos> the mood isnt the prob its the time
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i thought he was my friend
<Kilos> hibana  lets negotiate
<kulelu88> don't call it a release party. call it a braai and everyone will show up. a free braai and people who dont use ubuntu will show up
<inetpro> Kilos: go see what inetpro posted under current activities
<inetpro> https://trello.com/c/gZgulbMO
<Kilos> nono man vivid is a short term release
<inetpro> every release needs a party to celebrate
<Kilos> yes i agree but
<Kilos> you find 5 peeps here with the time
<inetpro> every release is better than the previous release
<Kilos> i am actually tempted to get 15.04
<Kilos> mainly for plasma 5 and to see what systemd does better
<Kilos> will the command be update-systemd
<inetpro> Kilos: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<inetpro> only one party listed in Africa so far
<inetpro> not good enough sir!
<kulelu88> party by Kilos house
<kulelu88> release + rave party
<Kilos> lol
 * pieter2627 is yawning and off to bed
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> that was fast
<Kilos> inetpro  you are granted the power to organise as many as you can
<inetpro> nee jy verstaan verkeerd meneer die voorsitter van die partytjiebeplanningskomitee
<Kilos> o dis nie ekke nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: just talk about it, every day man
<Kilos> why dont you mail the lists, they dont listen to me
<Kilos> they accuse me of spam
<Kilos> lol actually only one did
<inetpro> wb Private_User
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> im about falling asleep here
<Kilos> ty my inetpro  
 * inetpro still doing the mexican wave \o/
<Kilos> sjoe @ubuntuza followers are growing hey
<Kilos> your turn next my man
<Kilos> youre
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> o/
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-16
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  nlsthzn  and all those not really active yet
<stickyboy> Kilos: hola
<Kilos> hi there stickyboy  
<stickyboy> Kilos: How many cups of coffee have you had today?
<Kilos> on my second
<Kilos> and hald a beer mug of tea
<Kilos> half
<stickyboy> Kilos: Wow, and it's only 8 am
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> stickyboy  one has to keep dehydration at bay
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> morning Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> i have to teach my pc to accept mortab as morning
<Kilos> ive got so used to using tab for nicks i get caught daily with morning
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> so nlsthzn  hows my ahab family?
<nlsthzn> good thanks... up nice and early on baby duty
<nlsthzn> keeps one busy :p
<Jacques_Stry> Kilos: Checked my IRC client but no option like that, would have been cool
 * Jacques_Stry waves at nlsthzn 
<Kilos> lol ty Jacques_Stry  
<nlsthzn> o/ Jacques_Stry 
<Jacques_Stry> Waiting for 15.04 RC to popup...
<Jacques_Stry> Think i'm gonna go with 15.04 RC today
<Jacques_Stry> Should be stable enough
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> my bash foo gets stronger every day ;p
<Symmetria> for i in {0..254}; do if ((($i % 2) == 0)); then echo 197.155.94.$i/31; fi; done <=== love simple shit like that
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Jacques_Stry> Would be interesting to see some of you guys desktop setups, want to post some?
<ThatGraemeGuy> install KDE, there's my setup :-)
<Jacques_Stry> lol
<Jacques_Stry> still don't you do any customizing?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I have some launch icons on the taskbar
<pieter2627> Symmetria: doesn't (0 % 2) == 0?
<Jacques_Stry> ThatGraemeGuy: :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> graeme@nb-graemed:~$ echo $((0 % 2))
<ThatGraemeGuy> 0
<Jacques_Stry> http://s30.postimg.org/edr5d9idd/Screenshot_from_2015_04_16_09_38_23.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: ipcalc 197.155.94.0/24 31|grep "Network:"|awk '{print $2}'
<nlsthzn> my screenshots over the years - https://www.flickr.com/photos/59930315@N03/sets/72157626124571449/
<Jacques_Stry> Fuduntu O.O
<Symmetria> pieter2627 heh, yes, and if it does, thats an accurate /31 subnet
<pieter2627> my current setup (conky still based on old wallpaper) http://pasteboard.co/2BrLIy4C.jpg
<Symmetria> but what ThatGraemeGuy said also works :) but heh, still prefer not relying on subnet calculates etc
<Symmetria> pieter2627 197.155.94.0/31 = 197.155.94.0 and 197.155.94.1, I only wanted to print .0
<pieter2627> Symmetria: ok (i clearly need to improve my knowledge of it :P)
<Symmetria> though ThatGraemeGuy, the interesting thing is, while IPCalc works to do this, what its actually outputting to do it, is incorrect from a networking perspective
<Symmetria> since a /31 does not have a network address or a broadcast address
<Symmetria> a /31 is a rather... special subnet :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> ipcalc knows that
<Symmetria> heh /32 = host, /30 = point to point with network/broadcast, /31 = no network, no broadcast
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://pastebin.com/RJMJc6Wn, yup, ipcalc knows
<Jacques_Stry> nlsthzn: I never could get used to gnome - that launcher irritates me to no end
<nlsthzn> gnome-shell 3.14 and above is simply stunning imo... and extensions really make it imo the best DE for linux currently
<nlsthzn> but thats just me :p
<Jacques_Stry> Too many clicks for me to do what I want - too distracting for me
<Jacques_Stry> But it looks awesome
<nlsthzn> binding the super key to the launcher it is similar to unity... Super-key start typing name of app... typically three characters are enough, hit enter
<nlsthzn> quick swipe to top left and get overview off all open apps and workspaces
<nlsthzn> choose app I want or flick it to other workspace
<Jacques_Stry> Taskbar status icons not being visible is a problem for me
<nlsthzn> ctrl+alt and up or down and I have the workspace with the app I wanbt
<nlsthzn> there is an extension for that Jacques_Stry ;)
<nlsthzn> works in 3.14, not sure about 3.16 for now
<Jacques_Stry> installed the extension but it kept on bugging out for me
<nlsthzn> but then again 3.16 brings very good notification support
<Jacques_Stry> was loosing icons every +-2hrs
<nlsthzn> to really get the best gnome 3 experience you need to run Fedora IMO
<nlsthzn> which is why I am on unity :/\
<Jacques_Stry> i see
<nlsthzn> type the name of an app you don't even have installed yet you can simply install it from the launcher... works amazingly well
<nlsthzn> openSuse also not bad
<Jacques_Stry> to me the best desktop env. I have worked with was elementary os
<Jacques_Stry> simple and the hot corners work extremely well
<nlsthzn> but they still have there own home made applications that double what gnome already offers
<Jacques_Stry> but had a lot of compatibility issues with it
<nlsthzn> never enjoyed panteon that much
<nlsthzn> pantheon 
<Jacques_Stry> have never tried fedora
<Jacques_Stry> but of a debian based distro junky
<Jacques_Stry> bit*
<nlsthzn> I would like to have the same experience I have with Fedora Gnome but with all the benefits of Ubuntu...
<nlsthzn> ubuntu gnome not doing it for me at the moment
<Jacques_Stry> Ubuntu really does have allot of benefits :)
<Jacques_Stry> Just the sheer amount of documentation on the net is what keeps me here, enough of a reason
<Kilos> load shedding huh
<Jacques_Stry> lol
<Kilos> twice a day now. totally sucks
<pieter2627> ouch, for how long?
<Kilos> 2 hours 15 mins and 2.5 hours from 4 pm
<Kilos> im waiting for it to kill this drive for me
<pieter2627> are you planning on putting in a claim or something?
<Kilos> i have a couple of times before, they just ignore it
<Kilos> and now they they we have the schedule online
<Kilos> they say
<Kilos> last year and earlier i lost 3 drives
<Kilos> now i dont bother anymore just save for a new one
<pieter2627> sounds like you should rather hope that it doesn't get killed
<Kilos> well this seagate 1TB has been going for a year faultlessly
<Kilos> i have to zero it by accident to make it not work
<Kilos> oh with kde on it of course
<Kilos> once one is used to kde i think it is difficult to change to another flavour
<Kilos> im sure pro smiles when he hears that
<Kilos> swine
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  whats news with book thing in vm?
<Jacques_Stry> with the loadshedding I didn't get very far last night
<Kilos> hahaha
<Jacques_Stry> Installed a fresh ubuntu server VM but haven't gotten as far as installing booktype
<Kilos> and also why must it run on a dedicated server?
<Jacques_Stry> lol dunno
<Kilos> padroni is looking as well
<Kilos> if it can be done without that dedicated server thing he could maybe host for us
<Kilos> hi raywan|away  did any one greet you here when you logged in
<Jacques_Stry> doesn't seem to work with mysql it seems and that is what most hosting company's provide you so think it will have to be a dedicated
<Kilos> if not welcome to ubuntu-za
<stickyboy> Kilos: raywan|away is currently backpacking across East Africa. :P
<Kilos> oh my 
<stickyboy> Kilos: (with a backpack I gave him) :P
<stickyboy> go go go explore the world!
<Kilos> haha good man stickyboy  
<Kilos> but hard work on foot
<Kilos> shoes are expensive
<stickyboy> Am I prepared to give up thefro.org?
<Kilos> whats that? dont make me google or go to a link
<Kilos> i get tired with all the rtfs
<Kilos> forget that now and finish your git thing
<Kilos> shame , poor DalekSec  must be sorry he joined a channel of nutcases
<Jacques_Stry> Haha, well were all nuts - even if only a little
<Kilos> hy is een van die buntu menere
<Jacques_Stry> ek sien
<Kilos> nog meer as wat ons hier sien
<Kilos> groot kop
<stickyboy> Kilos: I own thefro.org. :)  Since 2003 or something.
<Kilos> stickyboy  sell it and by a pc for ubuntu
<Kilos> buy
<Kilos> then you will take a leap up in status
<Kilos> stickyboy  Unable to look up www.thefro.org
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah, I don't have anything there right now. :P
<Kilos> sjoe
<Jacques_Stry> lol I tried too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> stickyboy  whats the oddos of converting it to a dedicated server for booktype
<Kilos> odds
<Kilos> then you can help educate the nations
<Jacques_Stry> 15.04 RC is out - downloading
<Kilos> kde too?
<Jacques_Stry> it's up http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20150416/
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's the daily build, its always 'up' :-p
<Kilos> another midnight session coming up
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Jacques_Stry> lol daily build from today is the RC
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> I used to upgrade when beta 2 hit, never experienced major trouble
<Jacques_Stry> This lappy i'm using sweating while doing the release upgrade...
<ThatGraemeGuy> SSD ftw :)
<Jacques_Stry> my home pc has one but not work lappy...
<Jacques_Stry> Starting to think I should invest in one for this lappy even if I have to buy it myself
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah my work laptop has one, they understand the value thats gained
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> what happened?
<Kilos> all the mails
<Kilos> nice to have friends online
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Jacques_Stry> Must say they made a big improvement with the printing driver on 15.04
<Jacques_Stry> Much quicker
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: thanks for the lesson
<ThatGraemeGuy> which lesson? o_O
<Kilos> hi inetpro  jy stout man
 * inetpro didn't know about the subnet calculation part of ipcalc
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> very handy
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh :)
<inetpro> but then I don't need it all day every day as well
<inetpro> Symmetria: nice little bash one-liner 
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: I use ipcalc often but just for the basic calculation of a single network profile
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom ek stout?
<Kilos> pos daai goed lys toe
<inetpro> wel dis in die nuus, die hele wêreld vol
<Kilos> maak my skaam
<inetpro> The Fridge is an information hub for the Ubuntu community...
<Kilos> eish you watch the fridge thing too?
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> im not safe anywhere anymore
<inetpro> get out of that cocoon of yours and start flying sir
<inetpro> and don't go crashing like the other one
<Kilos> what other one?
<inetpro> the cocooncrash_
<Kilos> eish i miss having him here
<inetpro> :-)
<Jacques_Stry> brb restart
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Jacques_Stry> My conky no longer works...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> fixit
<Jacques_Stry> ah well I'll get it sorted later
<Jacques_Stry> system monitor looks a bit different
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> thanks Kilos (lappy freezing)
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what are you running there again?
<pieter2627> 14.10 unity
 * pieter2627 hopes Kilos is indeed talking to him
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> now you got to find whats causing the freezing
<Kilos> there must be some way of finding the prob
<pieter2627> too many open stuff with little ram(swap freeze up) - or at least i think so
<Kilos> ask mr fixit
<Kilos> how much ram?
<pieter2627> pro?
<pieter2627> 2Gb
<Kilos> ya him
<Kilos> eish ram
<Kilos> have you tried waiting when it freezes to see what happens
<Kilos> is your swap on
<pieter2627> sometimes in comes back - just too impatient at other times
<Kilos> that means its struggling ya
<pieter2627> yes swap is on, but am thinking of increasing it
<Kilos> size?
<Kilos> you can go twice the size of your ram i think
<Kilos> that rings a bell somewhere
<Kilos> oh try munin
<pieter2627> current 1Gb - yea twice is recommended (just didn't know it back then)
<pieter2627> munin?
<Kilos> it sees whats using resources or something
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  can you fill in please
<ThatGraemeGuy> fill in what?
<Kilos> what munin does
<pieter2627> ok (am currently keeping an eye on atop)
<Jacques_Stry> what is your swappiness value atm?
<pieter2627> 80
<Kilos> how do i check?
<pieter2627> or 60
<ThatGraemeGuy> what does 'free -m' say?
<Jacques_Stry> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<pieter2627> (the default)
<pieter2627> Mem:          1824       1719        105        148         53        429
<pieter2627> -/+ buffers/cache:       1235        589
<pieter2627> Swap:          976        430        546
<ThatGraemeGuy> get more memory
<Kilos>  
<Kilos> -/+ buffers/cache:       2259       1659
<Kilos> Swap:         8826          0       8826
<Jacques_Stry> Best fix is more mem yes :)
<pieter2627> LOL yeah i know
<Jacques_Stry> what interface you running?
<pieter2627> unity
<Kilos> kde
<ThatGraemeGuy> get more ram or try XFCE
<ThatGraemeGuy> or LXDE
<Kilos> 14.04
<Jacques_Stry> xfce or lxde will help allot
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2GB is not a lot for a modern desktop OS
<Jacques_Stry> reduces ram usage
<Kilos> you can also install mate
<Kilos> makes it much lighter
<pieter2627> that on the plan in a few days, just have to hold till then
<Kilos> i think its in the repos
<ThatGraemeGuy> i doubt mate would be lighter than XFCE/LXDE
<ThatGraemeGuy> isn't it another GNOME fork?
<Kilos> i dunno but really speeds up unity
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<Kilos> ya mate is a fork of gnome2
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok I think you probably lost the plot somewhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> mate cannot speed up unity
<Kilos> it uses the mate gui
<Kilos> then unity sleeps
<Kilos> you choose at boot
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok I'm out of this discussion
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Jacques_Stry> pieter set swappiness to 10
<Jacques_Stry> will help a bit at making it a bit more responsive
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'd make it 0 but thats just me
<ThatGraemeGuy> only swap if you absolutely have to
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you can tweak and tune all you want, you will need more memory at some point
<ThatGraemeGuy> in the car tuning world there's a saying "there's no replacement for displacement", i.e. you can gain power by tweaking little things here and there, maybe add some form of forced induction but at the end of the day you're better off with the 2.0 than the 1.4
<ThatGraemeGuy> memory is the same
<Kilos> agreed 
<Kilos> ram is expensive though
<pieter2627> what happens when it is at 0 - had it at 10 at times
<ThatGraemeGuy> so is that 2.0 engine, but if you're complaining about the 1.4 being too slow, there isn't much to do but come up with the money somehow :)
<Jacques_Stry> on 0 when you run out of ram it thrashes a bit so I prefer setting it on 5 usually
<Kilos> a 16v golg or jetta outrun a 3l ford
<Kilos> golf
<Jacques_Stry> the thing is when I do blender I can run out of ram even on my home pc with 16gb
<Kilos> sjoe
<Jacques_Stry> pieter2627: If you want to make the change permanant then add "vm.swappiness = 5" to /etc/sysctl.conf
<Jacques_Stry> permanent*
<pieter2627> i might experiment with some temps first then set the best one - remember that a really low value seemed bad in the past
<pieter2627> i can remember*
<jacques_> and i'm sitting in the dark
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> Running on Lap bat
<Kilos> as long as we have this load shedding business i think lappies are better
<Kilos> do the batteries last 2 and a half hours?
<Jacques_Stry> mine goes about 2 hours
<Jacques_Stry> depends on the model and specs - some last up to 7 hours
<Kilos> even if you do nothing but irc?
<Spekko> Sup Kilos
<Spekko> long time no see
<Kilos> hi Spekko  wb
<Spekko> ty ty
<Kilos> where you been?
<Spekko> New Work :-/ been working my arse off for the past 8months or so.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> so what do you sit on now?
<Kilos> ribs?
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone know Symmetria's Ubuntu mirror details?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Symmetria  your mirror details please
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  our local mirriors are pointed to him
<ThatGraemeGuy> I found it
<Kilos> the default one and the other za ones
<ThatGraemeGuy> we run a mirror for internal use but our upstream is a bit flaky apparently
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> starting to play with ubuntu in addition to debian
<Spekko> Pretty much yeah, bare bones
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> where are you working thats working you so hard?
<Jacques_Stry> Kilos: Problem is screen on the lappy still uses allot of power even if you only browse etc.
<Kilos> ah
<Jacques_Stry> Welcome unnamed one
<Kilos> haha
<Jacques_Stry> Chat in a while, going home
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi Cantide  and others
<Kilos> hmm...
<Cantide> Kilos, :)
<Cantide> congratulations~
<Kilos> ty Cantide  was a fluke
<Cantide> hah
<Kilos> they didnt have anyone else
<Cantide> no such thing as a fluke :p
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> when a door is breaking you use rusty nails if thats all you have
<Kilos> why you depressed lad
<Cantide> ahhh
<Cantide> 미안합니다 <- it says "sorry" and was used as a catchphrase during the Sewol disaster
<Cantide> the Sewol sank a year ago, today
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> so many Koreans are remembering
<Kilos> shame
<Cantide> yeah... heartbreaking stuff
<Cantide> and some families are still seeking closure
<Cantide> the bodies of about 9 children have not been found
<Kilos> ya sad but better than the whole country being washed away
<Kilos> eish
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> true that
<Cantide> oh, i bought a plane ticket for SA yesterday
<Cantide> gonna visit for about a week and a half in July :)
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> hows your korean contacts doing
<Kilos> i see they have rebuilt their loco
<Kilos> help them if you can  or join them anyway
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i joined their IRC channel now
<Kilos> good
<Cantide> but i don't know the nick of the person you pointed to me on Facebook
<Cantide> brb
<Kilos> wait ill get it
<Cantide> k
<Kilos>  TaeheeJang
<Kilos> he is offline atm
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> i see :p
<Cantide> it's just his Korean name '-';
<Cantide> 장태희
<Kilos> thats the nick he uses too
<Cantide> yup, thanks
<Kilos> cool
<Cantide> i'll keep an eye out for him
<ThatGraemeGuy> load shedding up to stage 2
<ThatGraemeGuy> from 18:00 supposedly although CoCT already on 2 according to them
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wb Private_User  
<Kilos> wow Cantide  you here long hey?
<Kilos> must be missing za
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i forgot i was in here
<Cantide> going to sleep now
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> good night!
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  
<Rynomster> howzit Kilos
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Rynomster> alright thanks :)
<Kilos> you okes that swop nicks kill my brain
<Kilos> whats left of it anyway
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> ohi Jacques_StrY  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
<Kilos> oh my
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<miles_> hmm...
<Kilos> just testing one of those box things
<miles_> this is easier than a router
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<Kilos> and inetpro  
<superfly> hi
<superfly> Kilos: well done
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<Kilos> not me, its all in your laps
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  are you still running on battery?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> my oh my
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lol hello pro
<Kilos> winter is here hey inetpro  
<inetpro> getting cooler yes
<Kilos> im going to hit the sack. you should follow suite inetpro  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> uh, ok oom
<inetpro> good night oom
<inetpro> superfly: what was that thing you do to get different colors for nicknames in Quassel?
<confluency> inetpro: in the nick sidebar or in the chat window?
<inetpro> confluency: in the chat window
<confluency> For the chat window you check sender colours in "chat view".
 * inetpro is googling and remember it's something to do with stylesheets
<confluency> It's in the configuration. Go to the "chat view" section. Check "sender colours".
<confluency> I think stylesheets affect it too, but you don't need a stylesheet,
<inetpro> confluency: ah, thanks
<inetpro> that's all I needed
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-17
<barrydk> More almal
<Symmetria> ek kan nie a woord van afrikaans praat of verstaan nie ;p
<Symmetria> so wat se jy?
<Symmetria> ;p
<barrydk> I said good morning to every one Symmetria
<pieter2627> morning barrydk 
<pieter2627> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning pieter2627  hows you today?
<pieter2627> fantastic ty, and you?
<Kilos> im good ty, just wondering if im gonna be loadshed at 8 again
<pieter2627> haha, did the 4pm one hit you yesterday?
<Kilos> no only the 8 am one
<pieter2627> i was kind of disappointed to also miss it
<Kilos> i just worry the sheeding is going to mess up my only 100%good drive as well
<Kilos> shedding
<Kilos> oh i wanted to ask you as well about ram
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> is the samsung notebook memory the same
<pieter2627> depends...
<pieter2627> older ones will be ddr2, and i think even older mem types for the more older one
<Kilos> i see my supplier has the ddr3 for R269 for 2g
<Kilos> what make is your lappy
<pieter2627> that's not too bad... msi (ddr3)
<Kilos> SAMSUNG 2GB DRR3 PC3- 10600 1333MHZ SODIMM
<pieter2627> last i checked takealot had for around R230
<pieter2627> so am constantly eyeing them
<pieter2627> it is weird how most sell the 1333MHZ's
<Kilos> what is yours
<pieter2627> 1600MHZ
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> or so says `dmidecode` (it lists the wrong number of slots)
<Kilos> SAMSUNG 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ SODIMM, 1.35V LOW POWERED
<pieter2627> i'm brasing myself
<Kilos> thats a lot of money for ram
<Kilos> but 8g is lekker
<pieter2627> hey it is (you forgot the price)
<Kilos> R899
<pieter2627> s/hey/yea/
<pieter2627> ouch, takealot still seems the best (for R833)
<Kilos> the pricelist opens here on libreoffice calc and copy paste not easy
<Kilos> and your cpu speed?
<pieter2627> or maybe they aren't with this one (theirs is actually R932)
<pieter2627> 1800Mhz (Dual ivery)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> im running 12.04 on my old pc with 2g ram but its at least a 3g cpu
<Kilos> ddr ram too
<Kilos> its slow but doesnt hang
<pieter2627> this cpu outperforms my old 2.8Mhz
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> so just ram needed then
<pieter2627> yes, (i can't actually remember seeing the cpu at 100% lately)
<Jacques_Stry> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<pieter2627> morning Jacques_Stry 
<Symmetria> mmm
<Symmetria> morning
<Symmetria> isn't there an ubuntu release today?
<Kilos> hi Symmetria  
<Jacques_Stry> 15.04 RC was yesterday
<Kilos> yesterday wasnt it
<Symmetria> aahh when is the final?
<Symmetria> RC is always pretty small 
<Jacques_Stry> Next week friday
<Jacques_Stry> Thursday*
<Jacques_Stry> If you want to install the current RC: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/20150416/
<Symmetria> heh, nah, not wanting to install it, just watcing traffic on the mirror servers
<Jacques_Stry> lol
<Jacques_Stry> forgot you manage that :)
<mealso> hi Symmetria 
 * Kilos better shutdown old machine before im shed
<mealso> bye now
<Jacques_Stry> B
<Symmetria> holy crap
<Symmetria> the ubuntu mirror server
<Symmetria> is doing between 250 and 300 hits a second
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> and on occcasion hitting up to 370 hits a second
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Kilos> ubuntu is actually going stronger than ever
<Kilos> only peeps have forgotten irc
<pieter2627> is that sa only?
<Symmetria> pieter2627 east africa 
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~$ tail -f /var/log/apache2/ubuntu-archive.log |pv -l -i3 -r -a -t >/dev/null
<Symmetria> 0:00:36 [ 279/s] [ 290/s]
<Kilos> Symmetria  you clever
<Symmetria> heh, refreshing every 3 seconds, time counter is time I've been looking, second column is average hits per second and third is the rate in the last 3 seconds
<Kilos> how can you remind them all about irc
<Kilos> #ubuntu-africa is the channel to point to
<pieter2627> wow, what was the past figures?
<Symmetria> pieter2627 thats current figures as we speak
<pieter2627> and previous (rc) releases?
<Symmetria> hard to say, even on a normal day we're running at 200+ hits a second though
<Symmetria> heh, on full release days that can easily cross a thousand
 * pieter2627 is amazed O_O
<Kilos> Symmetria  answer me man
<Symmetria> Kilos heh, I have no idea how to get people back onto irc
<Symmetria> facebook/twitter killed the irc star :(
<Kilos> well think
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> and i dont like either of them
<Kilos> i think im about to be shed
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Jacques_Stry> I'm shedding at 11
<Kilos> i can never find my area to check
<pieter2627> Kilos: it is not cold enough yet to start shedding leaves :P
<Kilos> 6ks west of mahem
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> lol at least you can tell kinda when you gonan get loadshed
<Symmetria> in Kenya they just randomly fucking turn it off
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> heh my power at home went out this morning at 5:17am and still isnt back ;(
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi lin  
<lin> hehe
<lin> kilos
<lin> hi
<Kilos> i forget where you are located lin
 * Kilos needs a young sectretary with a good memory
<Kilos> secretary
<Kilos> daai mooi meisies
<pieter2627> ... and good spellign
<pieter2627> ;P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> my spelling is fine, its my fingers that forget where to go
<pieter2627> oh yea forgot... she need smooth fingers?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wow looks like they forgot to shed me
<Kilos> so it will be this avy then
<lin> I'm in Kenya, Kilos 
<Kilos> ty lin im gonna add you in my list for there now
<pieter2627> or they stopped since yesterday since there was none yesterday afternoon either
<Kilos> hold thumbs
<SilverCode> anyone here know how to configure Network Up Tools to force a shutdown when it goes on battery, instead of when it gets low battery?
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi to oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol hi there inetpro  
<Kilos> and plustwo  
<plustwo> mornin all
<Kilos> lin you should visit #ubuntu-ke now and again too, poor tribaal is lonesome there
<pieter2627> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> hi pieter2627oom Kilos
<Kilos> bad news when the main topic of the day is loadshedding
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> Symmetria  maybe you can get this link out further than i can https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Squirm> morning
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
 * Kilos wonders who else would make a good bugsquad canditate
 * Jacques_Stry was looking to join the bug squad but still struggling a bit to fix the problems that are on the bugs list
<Kilos> there are so many
<Kilos> day before yesterday there were still over 1000 on 15.10
<Kilos> pieter2627  have you tried using a light weight browser
<pieter2627> firefox is lightweight for what i'm doing :P
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i dont use the fox at all
<pieter2627> i don't really issues when doing normal stuff, just when working hard
<Kilos> ok so then dont work hard
<pieter2627> i currently rely heavily on its 'tabs group' feature
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> haha
<Kilos> easy does it everytime
<pieter2627> am currently downloading kubuntu rc to try it for the next few days
<Kilos> kde takes some getting used to but once you are used to it then you dont want to change
<Kilos> i think thunderbird is tied into the fox somewhere isnt it
<pieter2627> hmm, i think they only share a few things (although i have noticed that fox will stay open after being closed until the bird is closed too)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> and the stupid bird keeps wanting to compress stuff here but there are like 10 emails only and on a 1TB drive
<Kilos> sigh
<pieter2627> haha
<Kilos> aw he killed it
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<Kilos> and R0ok_  
<Squirm> The joys
<Squirm> Stage 2 load shedding
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm... someone was learning python
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<stickyboy> Great success
<Kilos> what now stickyboy  
<stickyboy> Kilos: Maaz grinding coffee.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing
<Kilos> good ty and you
<charl> good
<charl> what's been happening around here, i haven't been around for a while
<charl> i took a month hiatus from freenode
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> we been working
<charl> sounds good
<MaNI> death to eskom :/
<Kilos> then we will never have power
<Kilos> just a good sjambokking could help though
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> it isn't the 80s anymore :-o
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> anyone know a solar panel place that sells at reasonable prices? :P
<charl> https://www.facebook.com/snowreportsa/photos/a.312313212229373.1073741828.312197008907660/667550900038934/
<charl> snow in south africa lol
<charl> is this common?
<Kilos> in winter ya
<Kilos> but a bit early now
<charl> indeed
<MaNI> its been a bit more common the last 5 years or so
<Kilos> blame it on global warming
<Kilos> we get the global freezing
<charl> yeah i can't remember much snow when i used to live in south africa
<charl> it was rare
<Kilos> some areas like natal never see snow except on the drakensburg
<Kilos> but its moving down lately
<MaNI> yeah, cape as well, its usually just the peaks if that, but last 5 years theres been a bit more in lower areas
<MaNI> but also these snow report people have been doing a good job of making people aware of it when it does happen I guess, so maybe it's just the media effect at play
<magespawn> good morning
<Jacques_Stry> MaNI: Try http://www.sustainable.co.za/ for the solar panels
<Jacques_Stry> Their prices pretty good I think
<MaNI> like R10/watt - http://www.gwstore.co.za/site/info/index.php?type=view_article&id=891 thats the best I've found so far R7/watt
<Jacques_Stry> Nice
<MaNI> but min order of 25 panels :(
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> then to work out what inverter you will need too
<Kilos> http://www.sustainable.co.za/solar-power/solar-inverters.html
<MaNI2> yeah
<MaNI2> huge price fluctuation between brands on inverters
<Kilos> https://mrzonbu.wordpress.com/2007/07/23/how-much-power-does-your-desktop-pc-use/
<Kilos> he says under 175 watts but i dont know if that includes the screen
<MaNI> I doubt my desktop pc resembles the average one at all :P
<Kilos> ah youve built up your own
<Jacques_Stry> lol my home pc uses allot more
<Jacques_Stry> when playing games it consumes 400-450w
<Kilos> i thinks the 175 watts in box only
<Kilos> is
<Kilos> havent found what screens use
<MaNI> well I have 10 hard drives in it for starters :P
<Jacques_Stry> No a standard office pc with 18.5 inch screen uses about 175-200w
<MaNI> and yeah I'm sure if your graphics card is in full draw it will pull a much larger load
<Kilos> no man the screen runs off ac
<Jacques_Stry> thats a pentium duel core with on-board graphics and 4gb ram
<Jacques_Stry> We tested is when we got quotes for generators
<Kilos> but take it as max of 500w for box then find whats screens use
<MaNI> theres a site somewhere where you can put actual components for more realsitic estimate
<Jacques_Stry> screen and case used 175-200 in office use
<MaNI> its like 30w per harddrive or something
<MaNI> but you can use your power supply as an upper limit
<MaNI> if its a 400w power supply you can't possibly be using more than 400w etc.
<Jacques_Stry> Hard drives are usually about 10-15w per hdd
<MaNI> screens are about 170w I think
<Kilos> wow so min
<Jacques_Stry> Where you  guys getting these figures from >.<
<MaNI> less
<MaNI> 45w
<MaNI> http://www.cnet.com/products/samsung-syncmaster-2333sw/specs/
<Kilos> https://mrzonbu.wordpress.com/2007/07/23/how-much-power-does-your-desktop-pc-use/
<Jacques_Stry> 18.5 uses about 20w if a modern led
<Kilos> hehe
<MaNI> had 170w in my head but thats probably from old CRTs
<Jacques_Stry> http://www.lg.com/ae/monitors/lg-19M35A/technical-specifications
<Jacques_Stry> Active power consumption `13w
<Kilos> i would have thought the screen uses more
<MaNI> its just a fancy light :P
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos ... 
<Kilos> what does the ... mean
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<MaNI> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp < can use something like that to get a reasonable estimate for a specific pc
<nlsthzn> ... it means ... that I ... pressed the . three times ...
 * nlsthzn also waves and also ...
 * Jacques_Stry ...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sjoe too much rtfs
<Kilos> hahaha nlsthzn  i meant does the ... have anything to add to the greeting man
<Kilos> like maybe hello and now stop nagging me
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk partykeer
<charl> have a good weekend all
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> hi spinza  why you been so quiet
<Kilos> busy is a feeble excuse
<Kilos> unless expanded upon
<MaNI> does anyone know any south african companies that sell DC-DC ATX power supplies? like e.g. http://www.powerstream.com/DC-PC-12V-500.htm
<magespawn> W=V*I
<magespawn> Kilos: ^
<magespawn> Watts (W) = Volts (V) * Amps (I)
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> so on this small screen i have here W = 240V * 1Amp
<magespawn> so 240W
<Kilos> thats about all i remember from before
<magespawn> but that is an old screen
<Kilos> where did you get the info
<Kilos> and your voltage is 22o
<Kilos> ptown is the only place with 240 i think
<Kilos> and it is normally 230 and odd bits
<Kilos> v=i/r
<Squirm> Stick with 220v
<magespawn> the screen is rated for 110-240V so in this case the lower your supply the less you will use, ironic
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> and i would thing the same applies to most appliances that convert the ac to dc
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> ohms law
<Kilos> i dont think anyone has found a way to corrupt that yet
<Kilos> only energy saving bulbs have some magic in them
<Kilos> 15w is as bright as 60w incandescent
<Kilos> i think thats the right word
<Kilos> oh and microwaves also have magic in them
<Kilos> you can shout at an egg all day and nothing happens
<Kilos> put the egg in a microwave and see what happens
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: I'm going to spend my weekend shouting at eggs now
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i didn't know you can microwave an egg
<ThatGraemeGuy> true story
<ThatGraemeGuy> doesn't it explode?
<Kilos> it explodes
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> at thought it might
<Kilos> hmm... whats broken now
<Kilos> hehe
<arnaudmez_> Nothing
<arnaudmez_> Kilos: 
<arnaudmez_> have managed to save my evolution mail to mbox format
<arnaudmez_> now left, to import them to outlook
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ive just gone to thunderbird mail and its quite good
<Kilos> very much lighter than evo
<Kilos> wow nlsthzn   you still here, well done
<Kilos> nuvolari  maak bietjie tyd die naweek om hier te kuier ook hoor
<Kilos> http://linuxpadawan.net/
<Kilos> it's a mentoring service for all Linux users.
<Kilos> wbb
<arnaudmez_> Kilos: yeah you right but I personally don't like THB
<Kilos> wb arnaudmez_  whats news
<arnaudmez_> The UI doesn't inspire
<Kilos> i dont either but i found it is easier to get working with an @ubuntu.com adderss than evo
<Kilos> oh you must talk to inetpro  he has it all figured out. one can change lots
<arnaudmez_> Yeah
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<Kilos> all good by you?
<georgelappies> good thanks
<Kilos> where are you again?
<georgelappies> traffic was crazy tonight
<Kilos> secunda
<georgelappies> no, in Sunninghill
<georgelappies> traffic never gets bad in Secunda ;p
<Kilos> jozi
<Kilos> lol
<georgelappies> yeah Jozi
<georgelappies> here for a project
<Kilos> jozi traffic is always bad
<georgelappies> yeah, with load shedding even worse
<georgelappies> with no traffic it is a 10 min drive, took me more than an hour tonight
<Kilos> but if you are in jozi for a project where did you come from
<georgelappies> the worst thing is the aggravation of the fellow motorists
<georgelappies> I am based in Secunda
<Kilos> ah 
<georgelappies> working in Sunninghill from Monday to Thursday, but had to work today and tomorrow as well
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> well  enjoy it
<Kilos> i dont like jozi at all
<georgelappies> jozi sucks yeah
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<Kilos> see mazal hy moenie sy games werk vergeet nie asb
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<Kilos> so inetpro  are you away for the weekend again
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> theblazehen  ping
<Kilos> oh my, these young peeps even busy on friday nights
<inetpro> good evening 
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> why up so late?
<Kilos> i was caught again today
<inetpro> caught?
<Kilos> ya man gevang
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> 'lo
<Squirm> fp
<Squirm> sp
<Squirm> gnight
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-18
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn captine inetpro and you others that are awake
<Kilos> loadshedding huh
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<Squirm> Load shedding from 12 :/
<Kilos> eish 
<Kilos> ive done my bit already
<Squirm> 12 - 14h30
<Squirm> Meh
<Kilos> ai! and they are talking about making a schedule 4
<Squirm> Cape Town sort of does that already
<Squirm> We have a 3A and a 3B
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> yeah they want to make the b thing into 4 now
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> The only way it seems to affect me now, is my commute time
<Squirm> from 20min to 35min, so it doesn't bother me
<Kilos> eish
<MaNI> they anyway seem to invent new stages as they go along
<Squirm> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> Squirm: pong
<MaNI> "now implementing partial stage 3b"
<MaNI> etc.
<Kilos> more painful by the day
<MaNI> more stages than a dragonball z character
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> MaNI  you settling in here nicely
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Meh
<Kilos> what now
 * Squirm wanders around
<Kilos> you at work Squirm  ?
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<MaNI> great, looks like the last power outage took my geyser with it or something
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> Kilos: on a Saturday? Not a chance
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> anybody else been load shedded?
<Kilos> yes at 8 am already
<Private_User> ah ok we just got the power back
<Kilos> loadshedding has become a major topic nowadays
<Private_User> yeah I heard on the news Eskom has a new CEO and he reckon his first agenda to resolve is Load Shedding so lets see what he does
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> hmm... captine  you came again back
<Kilos> good man
<MaNI> can feel the icy hand of eskom reaching out to take my power
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> where do i find the link for their schedule for west of pta
<MaNI> http://loadshedding.news24.com/ < apparently thats pretty reliable
<Kilos> ty MaNI  
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos , think the Sharks will win this one?
<Kilos> i dont know nlsthzn  they been playing bad
<Kilos> even the commentators say bulls
<nlsthzn> never a good sign when the bulls become the favourites :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but the bulls have been improving all the time
<Kilos> last game was great
<nlsthzn> I was glad I got to see it and if baby bear plays along I might see this one too :p
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> well good luck for your team as long as they play a good game it doesn't matter ;)
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  you too
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Squirm> Maaz: sharks score
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: google sharks score
<Maaz> Squirm: "San Jose Sharks on Yahoo! Sports - News, Scores, Standings ..." http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/teams/san/ :: "NHL Hockey Scores - NHL Scoreboard - ESPN - ESPN.com - Go.com" http://scores.espn.go.com/nhl/scoreboard :: "San Jose Sharks: The Official Web Site" http://sharks.nhl.com/ :: "NHL.com - Scores" http://www.nhl.com/ice/scores.htm :: "Schedule - San Jose
<Maaz> Sharks - NHL.com" http://sharks.nhl.com/club/schedule.htm :: "San Jose Sharks - ScoreBig"…
<Squirm> Kilos: echo $'Sharks vs. Blue Bulls score'
<Squirm> Maaz: google sharks rugby live score
<Maaz> Squirm: "Sport24 Live Scoring" http://www.sport24.co.za/Livescoring :: "Live Scores - SuperSport" http://www.supersport.com/live :: "SuperSport - Rugby" http://www.supersport.com/rugby :: "Sharks Rugby" http://www.sharksrugby.co.za/ :: ":: MWEB :: Live Scores" http://www.mweb.co.za/general/?p=livescores :: "Super Rugby | Super 15 Rugby News,Results and Fixtures
<Maaz> from ..." http://www.superxv.com/ :: "Rugby Live Scores - Yahoo New Zealand Sport" https://n…
<Kilos> 3/3
<Squirm> 3-0
<Squirm> Oh
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> http://www.sport24.co.za/rugby/livescoring?mid=1115787&st=rugby
<Squirm> So much for live scoring
<Kilos> lol
 * Squirm thinks he can stream the game
<Squirm> Or not...
<Squirm> Weird
<Kilos> 3/8 to bulls
<inetpro> Squirm: http://web.sabc.co.za/digital/player/1.0/rsg/index.html
<Kilos> lo pro
<inetpro> hello everyone
<Kilos> half time
<inetpro> hmm...
 * Kilos not everyone me Kilos
<inetpro> uh...
<nlsthzn> Squirm, I have a link for you if you want to stream the game
<nlsthzn> http://cricfree.sx/watch/live/sharks-vs-blue-bulls-live-streaming
<inetpro> nlsthzn: eush! that streams at up to 400kbps
<inetpro> radio streams at less than 25kbps
<inetpro> or less than 40kbps
<nlsthzn> video != audio
<nlsthzn> could stream one of the SA radio stations 
<Kilos> nlsthzn  do you have  DU TV channel 541
<nlsthzn> they often cover the games
<nlsthzn> Kilos, nope
<nlsthzn> if I could watch this on TV I would :p
<Kilos> aw
<Squirm> Thanks nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> now I mostly watch a slide show 
<Kilos> boet in dubai is watching it there
<Squirm> I should be subscribed to DSTV website, but my parents smart card isn't being picked up.
<nlsthzn> I could buy the "sports" package 
<Squirm> Says it's there and active though
<Squirm> Very weird
<nlsthzn> odd
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> and the sports package means all channels and lots of $
<Kilos> ya he just told me the price
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> 640 a month for full DU TV, uncapped wi fi, with router and landlines fone, free local calls
<nlsthzn> I basically have that without all the channels
<nlsthzn> so I pay less
<nlsthzn> much less :p
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> 10/8 t0 sharks
<Kilos> go my banana boys
<Kilos> eish 10/11
<Squirm> Watching White Collar
<Squirm> They just said if you want to reach anyone in the underground community
<Squirm> best way to do it is post a message on IRC
<Squirm> :D
<Kilos> haha
 * Squirm must be hanging with the dubious sort
<Kilos> nlsthzn  you smiling?
<nlsthzn> sorry uncle Kilos ... but the Sharks is in trouble...
<nlsthzn> bulls not good but better than sharks
<Kilos> yeah sharks got bad this year
<inetpro> wb pieter2627
<inetpro> guess if the sharks keep loosing we might as well focus our attention here
<inetpro> Kilos: what's up doc?
<Kilos> not much inetpro  
<inetpro> Squirm: underground on irc? ai!
<Kilos> sis in law from dubai chatting on pidgin atm
<inetpro> getting cold today
<Squirm> http://www.wimp.com/synchronizingmetronomes/
<Squirm> http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/n-sync/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=MythBusters
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> So cool
<Kilos> ya winter is here
<Kilos> 20 max in house today
<Kilos> and im sure about 10°c at night here
<Kilos> inetpro  did you see this https://github.com/tobykurien/NSA_b_gone
<inetpro> Kilos: you must be very desperate do go to that level
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i dont know man thats why i asked you
<Kilos> the nsa can look here is they like but the point is why should they
<Kilos> if they like
<Kilos> my goed is my goed
<Kilos> ill invite peeps to come view my pc
<inetpro> Kilos: no point in doing all that if you're using cloud services like gmail and others
<Kilos> oh inetpro  i spent some hours seeing what i can learn from a inet+ study guide
<Kilos> ya thats right
<Kilos> i saw some stuff i understand like wan and lan and coax and cat cable etc
<inetpro> btw, I think superfly is spending all the time watching super rugby with his boys
<inetpro> no time for us any more
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> if only
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hmm... geeks dont do sport
<Kilos> oh inetpro  have you been watching our launchpad members
<Kilos> im sure we are one less than testerday
<Kilos> yesterday
<Kilos> i wonder who left
<inetpro> Kilos: you chasing them away now?
<Kilos> ya im sad
<Kilos> but we are also  more than2 weeks ago
<inetpro> maybe better if you don't look too often
<Kilos> there was something i wanted to ask you
<inetpro> don't ask to ask, just ask
<Kilos> i have forgotten man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i have been thinking of applying for a position on the council
<Kilos> maybe they will give me another sjambok
<Kilos> oh superfly  was there a reason for going for the unity look?
<superfly> nope, just playing around
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> Kilos: you can put that sjambok away now
<Kilos> i cant hibana  has it
<inetpro> we're live in a modern world now, no more corporal punishment 
<inetpro> we live*
<Kilos> lol you sound like graeme
<inetpro> he reminded me
<Kilos> i was talking to a guy from the missing kenya loco
<Kilos> he is now in switzerland and says even that loco is half dead
<Kilos> FB and tweet place stole the irc star
<Kilos> we gotta fix that
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> why
<inetpro> that's not something to fix
<Kilos> i wanna
<inetpro> what you need to do is to adapt 
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> they can FB and Tweet to their hearts content but not at the cost of irc
<inetpro> get peeps to play the community role for you on the different platforms
<Kilos> eish i dont like FB man
<inetpro> Kilos: you can not and should not do it all by yourself
<Kilos> ya thats why im telling you so i have help
 * Kilos giggles
<inetpro> that is why I'm helping by telling you to change attitudes
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Ubuntu works on all those platforms
<Kilos> so who is gonna do the FB and Twitter side
<Kilos> see im even using caps
<inetpro> ah, nou vra hy die regte vraag
<inetpro> Twitter and G+ is covered for now
<inetpro> even if we can still improve 
<Kilos> oh ya thats what i wanted to ask
<Kilos> where are the G+ reminders , meeting in 11 days i think
<Kilos> have i messed up somewhere that i dont get them
<Kilos> 10 days
<inetpro> Kilos: don't worry about it
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> with all your ss something stuffs will you remind me of board meetings please
<Kilos> maybe a couple of days early
<inetpro> ss something stuffs?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> hasnt TB got a place to see send mails
<Kilos> those reminder things you get
<inetpro> ss?
<Kilos> its not ssh , i forget what
<Kilos> the links to everything
<Kilos> rss?
<inetpro> uh...
<inetpro> Kilos: Thunderbird: Under Tools->Account Settings->Copies & Folders make certain that you have selected "Place a copy in" and that you have chosen a folder to be the Sent folder for that account
<Kilos> ah ty sir
<inetpro> as for RSS, no... jy het die kat aan die stert beet oom
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: http://fridge.ubuntu.com//calendars/
<Kilos> i cant see all the writing
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/2Fdd4fnj.png
<Kilos> wat doen ek nou verkeerd
<Kilos> i think i must find me a girlfriend there to remind me
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat nou
<inetpro> you really expect all that info to display on one screen?
<Kilos> i dont expect anything but id like to be able to see whats there
<Kilos> must i put 2 screens
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> have you even tried clicking on something like Week or Agenda?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> or even a specific entry
<Kilos> oh my thats wonderful
 * inetpro keeps quiet
<Kilos> ty i can see each one individually
<Kilos> ty my friend
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> all includes you inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: you can add that calendar to your local one on Lighning in Thunderbird
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Lightning*
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * Kilos sips cyber coffee alone
 * inetpro forgets about mentioning something
<Kilos> im looking how man
<inetpro> ask
<Kilos> nag nag nag
<Kilos> your poor family
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> you're most welcome to spend a few days googling it
<Kilos> oh my goodness gracious
<Kilos> inetpro  please tell me how i make the lightning calender see the one in my browser
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> im sure you are sitting there smirking
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<inetpro> oops captine
<Kilos> hahaha
<captine> lol
<captine> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> wb
<captine> thnx.  about to fall asleep, so not back for long
<Kilos> yes captine  you are getting way too scarce
<inetpro> Kilos: look on the left below the calendar at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<inetpro> three little buttons, ICAL, XML and HTML
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> go on
<inetpro> in lightning you can take the link to the ICAL calendar and add that as another calendar on the network
<inetpro> in other words, right-click and copy the link
<inetpro> then go to Thunderbird and click File -> New -> Calendar...
<inetpro> take it from there
<inetpro> and ask if you get stuck
<inetpro> or just go Google
<Kilos> nono google doesnt explain nicely like you do
<inetpro> uh... I already saved you a few days now
<Kilos> ya but just think about all the days of links and rtfs that you didnt save me
<Kilos> not nearly balanced out yet
 * inetpro demands all his money back
<Kilos> hahaha all you taught me i still know nothing
<Kilos> i cant find file anywhere
<inetpro> I rest my case
<inetpro> Kilos: RTFS
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> remember, I told you about the menu bar last time... but don't go have sleepless nights about it... there is another way... just RTFS
<Kilos> i got it
<inetpro> thank you
<Kilos> i forgot that thing that goes to tools as well
<Kilos> menu
<captine> Kilos, I Know.  rally bad.
<captine> and thi s is with family here to help with little ones
<Kilos> shocking captine  
<captine> got a massive project starting 4 may so 6 weeks of heavy work
<captine> coming up to..
<Kilos> oh my
<captine> gotto run.  night all
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<Kilos> dont forget us
<captine> on leave Monday and Tues, so may be online in the day a bit then
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> good night captine
<inetpro> wb SDCDev
<inetpro> Kilos?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<inetpro> you too quiet sir
<Kilos> oh ye of many nicks
<Kilos> i see file but no new in it
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> so no new means no calender
<inetpro> ok, let's go the other route then
<inetpro> Kilos: switch to the calendar tab
<Kilos> easier to bookmark that link man
<SDCDev> ty inetpro :)
<SDCDev> lol
<SDCDev> hey :)
<SDCDev> load shedding is a bitch
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> SDCDev: we don't talk about it
<Kilos> do you have a tc SDCDev  
<Kilos> tv
<inetpro> it's like mentioning the word rugby whn your team has lost
<SDCDev> I have a tv, but its not connected
<Kilos> inetpro  did you see the advert about it
<Kilos> http://www.santam.co.za/posts/santam-news/our-latest-tv-ad-one-of-a-kind-insurance-for-a-one-of-a-kind-country/
<SDCDev> actually I don't know where my tv is
<Kilos> i think its classic
<inetpro> Kilos: have you switched to the calendar tab yet?
<SDCDev> :/ could be in storage
<Kilos> yessir
<SDCDev> I've seen that.. my sister sent me a link on skype a few weeks ago
<inetpro> Kilos: now on the left below the small monthly calendar, you see the word Calendar with a + or a - ?
<Kilos> ya and home thats ticked under it
<inetpro> mooi!
<inetpro> now with your mouse in the open space below that, press the right-click button on your mouse
<inetpro> with your mouse cursor*
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> you see the option 'New Calendar' ?
<Kilos> it shows on my pc and on the network
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> now go ahead from here
<Kilos> ya i ticked new to see those
<Kilos> must i choose network or what
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> when i do tick i shouldnt have and vice versa
<inetpro> Kilos: just do RTFS and follow basic logic 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ok, I'll give you the tip, it's not on your computer, it's on the network
<inetpro> but I've already said that
<Kilos> ya i did that and chose icalender and then added the link from ical in browser but dont see it
<Kilos> named it buntu
<inetpro> serious?
<Kilos> ya im going through it again
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you see and what don't you see?
<Kilos> i see only a blank calender
<inetpro> what is the link that you pasted?
<Kilos> yay it arrived
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> the one from  ical
<Kilos> why it didnt work first time i dont know
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> simple
<Kilos> oh this is lekker
<Kilos> just hovering mouse shows the whole event
<inetpro> Kilos: no go right-click on the calendar again and set its Properties to Read Only
<inetpro> because you don't have permissions to change the calendar online
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> no such option
<Kilos> right clicked in many places
<inetpro> ai! YDIW
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: are you still on the Calendar Tab?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> you see below Calendar there is Home with a tick?
<inetpro> what is below that?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> basic with a tick
<inetpro> basic?
<inetpro> now right-click on basic
<Kilos> ya it put that file name in so i left it
<inetpro> what do you get?
<inetpro> the last option should be Properties
<Kilos> new delete export publish sync and properties and in properties was option for read only
<inetpro> dankie tog!
<Kilos> well you must say all the stuffs man not leave things out
<inetpro> nou hoe sukkel ons dan nou so?
<Kilos> its like saying go to desktop
<inetpro> Kilos: no go right-click on the calendar again and set its Properties to Read Only
<Kilos> but leaving out the /home/miles/Desktop
<inetpro> does that ^^ not say enough?
<Kilos> i have
<inetpro> s/no/now/
<Kilos> when i opened properties and saw read only i ticked it
<inetpro> that is all I wanted sir
<Kilos> ty so much for your patience my old friend
<inetpro> Kilos: and you can even go back and rename it to Ubuntu or Fridge or something else
<Kilos> i might even vote +1 for you
<inetpro> and change it's color
<Kilos> ya but now
<inetpro> etc, etc, etc
<Kilos> forget the colour man its working
<Kilos> one question is
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> if i next month hit syncronize will it automagically get next months
<inetpro> no need to do that sir
<Kilos> explain please
<inetpro> the ICAL file lives online
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> if they change the calendar your thunderbird picks up the changes
<Kilos> die engelse is slim ne
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> Kilos: you can download that link with wget and inspect it with kate
<Kilos> you have been dying to make me do that hey
<Kilos> nono dont add more now
<inetpro> dying to do what?
<Kilos> make me add an online calender to TB
<Kilos> since you installed TB the other day you have been working this all out
<Kilos> like change its colour
<inetpro> Kilos: you asked
<inetpro> 04/18 20:56:37 <Kilos> with all your ss something stuffs will you remind me of board meetings please
<Kilos> lol yaya blame me
<inetpro> lightning in thunderbird is not the only calendar that can read the ICAL format
<Kilos> but well done sir that be very lekker now
<inetpro> you can even do that with Outlook on Microsoft Windows
<Kilos> oh should i go back to evo?
<Kilos> oh superfly  did you read the mail for the newsletter?
<superfly> Kilos: the one about you becoming a board member?
<Kilos> nono the one i want to send the weekly news about what we are doing
<Kilos> oh my dont say i didnt send it
<Kilos> or maybe a link to slexy or something
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: slaap jy?
<Kilos> nee inetpro  
<inetpro> lyk so
<Kilos> ohi hibana  
<Kilos> ek wag vir vlieg om te antwoord
<inetpro> hy't al weer gaan slaap 
<Kilos> ai! shame
<inetpro> en hibana het gaan visvang
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Oh, that one. Yes I did. It looks fine to me.
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-19
<Kilos> good morning za peeps
 * Kilos waits to see if shedding will strike again
<Kilos> ek word sommer mal
<Kilos> morning pieter2627  
<pieter2627> hi Kilos
<pieter2627> How are things?
<Kilos> quiet, we waiting for superfly  to get a break to check the site comment and tell us what next
<Kilos> his days are way to short to get everything done
<Kilos> how are you?
<pieter2627> ah i see... good ty
<Kilos> s/comment/content
<Kilos> if you are bored you can help me though
<pieter2627> with what do you need help?
<Kilos> lol finding the missing locos or any ubuntu or linux users there
<Kilos> only if you are bored with nothing to do
<Kilos> i found another group
<Kilos> kenya
<Kilos> they are in the lug and the founder guy is back in switzerland
<pieter2627> i'll be able to check some just before 12H. Where does one look for them?
<Kilos> this is what ive found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> wait ill give another link for where to find them
<Kilos> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Kilos> i have just been contacting those i could via email but many have answered
<Kilos> maybe they dont like my face
<Kilos> i use the slexy link in ubuntu-africa as a greeting message
<pieter2627> ok
<Kilos> but Symmetria  said his servers are going mad with download and so on so there must be many buntu users out there
<Kilos> finding them is the thing
<pieter2627> i might try google then... it normally likes me :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya google isnt my friend, it just gives me more work
<Kilos> hmm...
<pieter2627> Kilos: i see the africanTeam(s) wiki page list some as missing, does it mean that contact can be established or...?
<pieter2627> s/can/can't/
<Kilos> everytime i find one i add them in there or get them to do it and mark them as not missing anymore
<Kilos> those that show as missing are those that have been inactive for a long time
<mopkop42> Hello...
<Kilos> hi mopkop42  
<Kilos> hoekom kom jy van die site aff
<Kilos> af
<mopkop42> Hello oom Kilos! Hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self 
<mopkop42> Ek is op die kerk se laptop...
<Kilos> aha
<mopkop42> Op win Vista.
<Kilos> eish
<mopkop42> Ek kom nou juis raad soek...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> watse raad?
<mopkop42> Ek wil graag ubuntu oplaai, maar dit is 'n ou laptop. Dit het net 1GB RAM. So ek wil weet, moet ek Ubuntu MATE of ElementaryOS oplaai?
<mopkop42> Watter een sal die beste loop?
<Kilos> ek dink elementary maar dis net ek
<Kilos> hier by my was dit lekker lig
<Kilos> het not nie ubuntu mate probeer nie
<Kilos> nog
<Kilos> elementary lyk baie soos mac
<Kilos> as ek reg onthou
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  
<mopkop42> Lyk my MATE spesialiseer vir laptops, hoewel elementary mooier lyk...
<Kilos> kyk na wat mate wil sien in hardeware
<Kilos> ek het mate op unity instaleer hier eens en dit was vinnig soo gnome 2
<Kilos> soos
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> i am using xubuntu
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> ya mopkop42  xubuntu is ook lig
<magespawn> and i have found kali to be light too
<Kilos> but 1g ram is min
<Kilos> het die ding xp op mopkop42  ?
<mopkop42> Nee Vista..
<Kilos> o ja
<mopkop42> lol
<Kilos> ek vergeet
<mopkop42> Ja, ek het gekyk na  xubuntu. Mate lyk mooier :)
<Kilos> mate is lekker
<Kilos> soos gnome2 lekker was
<Kilos> amper anyway
<mopkop42> amper?
<Kilos> ja die drie goed wat bo was met gnome2 is net 2 , jy moet een van hulle oopmaak om die derde een se goed te sien
<Kilos> apps en twee ander, ek vergeet wat
<Kilos> die derde een is nou in die eerste een
<mopkop42> Darem het ek nooit gnome 2 gebruik nie, so ek hoef nie gewoond te raak aan die nuwe goed nie...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gnome2 was baie lekker
<mopkop42> Good day everyone, have some Church things to do...
 * nlsthzn sees mention that mate looks good... wait wut?
 * nlsthzn shudders
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> compared to untiy
<Kilos> unity
<Kilos> nlsthzn  what are you using now
<nlsthzn> unity
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> but I would like to be using gnome 3
<Kilos> strange i never tried gnome 3 and now im so happy with kde i might never
<nlsthzn> depending on the mix of apps you use there is so much inconsistancies with the way mate looks... issue of gtk2 and gtk3 and the fact that gnome is continiously changing the defaults of how applications should look etc... frustrating for me to use linux at the moment... 
<nlsthzn> both gnome and kde is doing good stuff and then there is parts that just suck >.<
<Kilos> no man kde rocks
<nlsthzn> it is ok
<Kilos> a whole year crash free
<Kilos> more now even
<nlsthzn> I am sure that most distro's and interfaces can stay up depending on what you do with it...
<nlsthzn> I can crash anything :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well you try fix what wasnt even broken
<nlsthzn> messing with games native and via wine really shows some of the less than ideal systems on linux
<Kilos> i dont even try wine anymore
<Kilos> crashed unity twice so thats it
<nlsthzn> sound and video subsystem is really patchy... perhaps wayland and or mir will help a bit on the video side
<nlsthzn> as for the sound... who knows
<nlsthzn> must say ubuntu 14.04 is so far giving me no hassle...
<Kilos> 15.10 is mir hey?
<nlsthzn> nope
<nlsthzn> not sure when mir will drop
<Kilos> 14.04 is super stable
<Kilos> oh i thought it was out in 15.04
<nlsthzn> the .2 update did break a few things which really p*ssed me off but there are always work arounds online :p[
<Kilos> not 15.10
<nlsthzn> oh perhaps 15.10
<Kilos> broke what
<nlsthzn> was thinking of 15.04
<nlsthzn> they haven't ported all of the latest packages to .2 so you can't install them...
<Kilos> what broke with updates on 14.04
<nlsthzn> makes some wine and steam things not work properly... there is a bug filed but no fix yet
<nlsthzn> some mesa gl things
<Kilos> oh not ubuntu stuff
<Kilos> add on stuff
<nlsthzn> yes core files
<nlsthzn> that come with ubuntu normally
<Kilos> ya but your addons broke them
<nlsthzn> no
<Kilos> must be
<nlsthzn> anybody installing 14.04.2 will face this issue...
<Kilos> im fully up to date and nothing broke
<nlsthzn> that is why there is a bug report with many people commenting
<nlsthzn> it may be to do with our hardware and the applications we would like to run
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> just because it works for you doens't mean there is nothing broken ;)
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> anyway there is a work around if you find the bug report and read the correct comment
<nlsthzn> which reminds me, I have some more Windows applications to install :p
<Kilos> only real hassles ive ever had have been nm
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> see
<Kilos> you break it
<Kilos> you like putting fiat uno parts in an audi
<nlsthzn> oh well... maybe the power of a thousand geeks not strong enough for my foo
<nlsthzn> for all of the anti windows sentiment there is a lot of things that it does well... but biased will always make the world look different
<Kilos> you know what pro and his buddy did to me
<nlsthzn> nope
<Kilos> ya the 7 i run works
<Kilos> i lent them my sjambok naow they wont give it back
<nlsthzn> ... baby bath time... sorry will be back later (perhaps)
<Kilos> now in gonna apply to be on the council and not lend the stronger sjambok to anyone
<Kilos> enjoy
<nlsthzn> tell them to give it back :p
<Kilos> they say no more capitoal punishment
<Kilos> twits
<Kilos> cyber sjambokking hurt no one
<nlsthzn> Kilos, not sure why you would have a sjambok... nobody here is a slave... all volenteers last time I checked :p
<Kilos> wow now you starting too
<Kilos> i give up
<Kilos> and become a beggar again
<Kilos> volunteers
<inetpro> dankie nlsthzn
<inetpro> at least someone who agrees with me :-)
<inetpro> good afternoon everyone 
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> I know it can be frustrating uncle Kilos ... best you can do is your best and those it inspires will add more value... most won't... this is the nature of the beast...
<nlsthzn> everyone scratches his or her own itch
<nlsthzn> oh hai inetpro 
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> its fine i will design cyber torture methods
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
<Kilos> i have friends in hidden places
<Kilos> and the mafia dont care about modern rules
<Kilos> and of course there is always the pro. after much todo about nothing he still gets things done
<nlsthzn> just be careful not to tare down all that you have built up ;)
<Kilos> haha you think i would break down all my tears and sweat
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> not on purpose
<nlsthzn> we control our actions, not the consequences of those actions
<Kilos> well by accident i can be forgiven
<nlsthzn> and that would give you satisfaction?
<nlsthzn> oh well I MEANT no harm...
<nlsthzn> so alls well I guess
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> how often do i offend peeps
<nlsthzn> I doubt you do :)
<nlsthzn> and keep up the amazing work you are doing btw
<Kilos> one doesnt hurt his family
 * nlsthzn can hear an unhappy baby again
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> wb danfowler
<inetpro> oh and Neo31
<inetpro> heh Kilos, I see you got yourself into trouble this morning?
<Kilos> with who now?
<inetpro> the news team
<Kilos> oh he apologised once he rtfs
<Kilos> he misunderstood
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> i didnt ask for help as such, i said what we are doing and if anyone could help we would be thankfull i think
<Kilos> one from the board has already come to me with links
<Kilos> they know Kilos is in town 
<Kilos> soon they will hide like you
 * inetpro has never posted anything newsworthy before
<inetpro> is this the place they told you to post?
<inetpro> to post to*
<Kilos> here?
<inetpro> no man
<inetpro> ubuntu-news-team
<Kilos> yes thats what the lady told me to send to but she said send to the team because she could be away
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> i try not to make mistakes but ya
 * inetpro only subscribed to it the other day
<Kilos> im happy, because they add news about the new korea team and i  helped them
<Kilos> like you do
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gave them links
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> but at leasat cantide has contacts there now too
<Kilos> least
<inetpro> will be interesting to see the reaction once it hits the big news
<Kilos> peeps will get to understand i make many mistakes but i try everything i can to help ubuntu not me
<Kilos> but im not going to become a FB fan
<inetpro> uh, seriously!?
<Kilos> i dont like it man you know that
<inetpro> oh I read that wrong... missed the _not_
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> rtfs
 * inetpro almost fell off his chair
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i dont think though at times
<Kilos> i asked neo to translate the greeting to french for me
<Kilos> but i forgot i met a lady last night thats also an ubuntu fan and is in the south of france
<Kilos> so ill ask her just now
<Kilos> she even has a ppa package
<inetpro> Kilos: you forgot your other job
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> i still greet everywhere
<Kilos> and look at trello
<inetpro> you let the klaus dude slip through your fingers in locoteams
<Kilos> what did i miss
<Kilos> he spoke foreign
<inetpro> use google translate
<inetpro> google can help you to speak foreign
<Kilos> after he left i realised i helped him before i think and he does english
<Kilos> im too slow man
<Kilos> he wanted a command to install stuff right?
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> i would have taught him aptitude
<Kilos> oh but anyway thats not my job there
<Kilos> i cant support the world
<Kilos> then i get told this isnt a support channel
<Kilos> do you even look at trello anymore inetpro  ?
<Kilos> so much stuff there
<inetpro> I deleted it
<Kilos> wow really?
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> useless technology
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> haha... I'm joking man
<Kilos> you lie man
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh i saw some other funny stuffs
<Kilos> lemme see if i can find it
<Kilos> but i dont even know what reddit is
<Kilos> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/l5b3x/members_and_canonical_employees_claim_your_flair/
<Kilos> dont say rtfs
<Kilos> not even in caps
<inetpro> Kilos: it's about http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> are there pictures
<Kilos> no man whats that link doing
<Kilos> looks like unity installing
<Kilos> killed it now
<inetpro> ah, I think I know what you want
<inetpro> you want the flair thingy?
<Kilos> im gonna hit you
<Kilos> i was wondering what that was
<inetpro> Kilos: first read about reddit
<inetpro> 'https://www.reddit.com/wiki/faq
<Kilos> do you use it?
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> well, yes
<inetpro> sometimes
<inetpro> depends
<Kilos> make up your mind
<Kilos> what do you use it for
<inetpro> is a nice place to view popular opinions
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> links that receive community approval bubble up towards #1
<Kilos> i need to go there, maybe they can help me
<inetpro> it's like a commenting site
<Kilos> so what is that flair thing
<inetpro> people post comments about anything and everything
<inetpro> if you post a comment you're just a number
<inetpro> people just end up ignoring you
<Kilos> if i post everyone will have to read it twice to understand
<inetpro> but with a flair you stand a better chance 
<Kilos> is that all
<Kilos> like brownie points 
<inetpro> yep, it allows you to stand out in the crowds
<Kilos> no i like being hidden
<Kilos> but you cant paint a roof from the bottom of the ladder
<inetpro> good point
<inetpro> that is why I don't use it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now 
<inetpro> well then again, I said I do use it... hmm...
<inetpro> well
<Kilos> what are you doing about membership
<inetpro> I just read what others say, in other words, in that sense I actually do use it
 * Kilos waits!
<inetpro> he's waiting for?
<Kilos>  what are you doing about membership
<inetpro> I don't use it
 * inetpro thought he said so
 * Kilos waits!
 * inetpro already mentioned that he is not using it
<Kilos> what are you doing about your membership
<inetpro> it in this case is still referring to reddit membership
<Kilos> we are past that
<inetpro> and Kilos is referring to ubuntu membership?
<Kilos> ubuntu membership
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> if you like i will vote 0
<Kilos> that means abstain i think
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> loadshedding killed him again?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty who killed me
<Kilos> oh ami i have a home network
 * Kilos clever
<Kilos> eth and wifi
<Kilos> and no need for iptables thank heavens
<Kilos> kde has really gone forward with nm
<Kilos> why did you say yikes inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: about the misunderstanding 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> the answer is, one day
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> see things dont work without a sjambok
<inetpro> when I' ready
<Kilos> you are way past ready, shoulda been done years ago
<inetpro> my evidence of real contribution is still low
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> soon the site will launch then you have that to add as well
 * inetpro is not good at advertising his self
<Kilos> also add you helped under extreme conditions to make me
<Kilos> you can and i am goosie and what you do and when you started etc
<Kilos> then testimonials do the rest
<inetpro> jaja
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> when is your next meeting?
<Kilos> i dunno its too hard to find on the calender
<Kilos> that other link where you add yourself at a certain time is better for me
<Kilos> but the girls will remind me hopefully
<Kilos> i must just smile nicely
<Kilos> inetpro  where is that link where new members add them selves please
<inetpro> erm
<Kilos> that one with the 2 times
<inetpro> oh that
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> follow the trail https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> no man 
<inetpro> yes man
<Kilos> first thusday and 3rd wednesday of the month
<Kilos> thursday
<Kilos> too much rtfs to get there
<inetpro> https://ubuntu-za.org/ -> Getting Involved -> Join us! -> Become an official Ubuntu Member -> 12:00 UTC Board / 22:00 UTC Board
<Kilos> ya lotsa work
<Kilos> ive had a long day
<Kilos> ive bookmarked it 3 times now
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> already i mean
<inetpro> no need to bookmark
<inetpro> just click our homepage above and follow the trail
<Kilos> ya ill remember how now
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> Hi Kilos
<inetpro> wb pieter2627
<pieter2627> oh hi inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: go look at your calendar and switch to the Calendar tab, at middle top you will see a dropdown with Events in the Next 7 Days being selected
<inetpro> click the dropdown and select Events in the Next 31 Days
<inetpro> then in the search box next to that type 'Ubuntu Membership' and see what happens
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> you will see that your next meeting is on Friday, 8 May at 00:00
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i see that ty
<Kilos> 8 may and 20 may
<Kilos> you could make the 20 may one
<Kilos> comfortably
<Kilos> superfly  are you too busy sir?
<inetpro> bye neo{tab}
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> night all
<inetpro> good night piet{tab}
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Maaz: is http://ubuntu-africa.snyman.info/ up?
<Maaz> inetpro: No, http://ubuntu-africa.snyman.info/ is down (Server is not responding)
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> isnt in ubuntu-africa.info
<inetpro> Kilos: the new one yes
<inetpro> that is for production
<Kilos> oh
<smile> Hi guys :)
<Kilos> wb smile  
<smile> Thanks :)
<superfly> inetpro: my web server is having issues...
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> not sure why, every day it gets to a point where it hangs. haven't had the time to look into why, just restart it
<inetpro> superfly: what's the problem?
<superfly> *shrug*
<superfly> Maaz: is ubuntu-africa.snyman.info up?
<Maaz> superfly: Yes, http://ubuntu-africa.snyman.info/ is up
<inetpro> superfly: I know the feeling :-)
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> fortunately it's only our testing site
<Kilos> inetpro   do you know when the newsletter comes out?
<inetpro> Kilos: not yet
<Kilos> im too busy to try find that too
<inetpro> Kilos: either Monday or Tuesday
<Kilos> aw my post will be late for this week then
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> they must still edit it and get it past pleia2 and i think she is away tomorrow and tuesday
<Kilos> anyway well see hey
<Kilos> maybe they dont even post it
<inetpro> another opportunity to learn to be patient
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  what is obsfucation on an email address please
<inetpro> Kilos: address at gmail.com
<Kilos> oh that
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> or even address at gmail dot com
<inetpro> or some clever javascript to make it look normal but the moment you copy and paste it's scrambled
<Kilos> no thats too much
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> i like things easy and simple
<Kilos> otherwise i get lost even more
<inetpro> Kilos: the bots also like it easy and simple
<inetpro> otherwise they also get lost 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: http://ubuntu-africa.info/
<Kilos> w000000t
<Kilos> ty so much superfly  
<Kilos> were the content stuffs good?
<Kilos> i mean are you satisfied
<Kilos> or do they meet your approval
<inetpro> sshhh!
<superfly> i think it'll be easier to get people to fix stuff now that it's up there
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> did you see anything needs fixing superfly  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: we need to think about a different catch phrase 
<Kilos> for what?
<inetpro> something other than "Welcome to Africa!"
<superfly> not just a catch phrase, we need a proper intro block
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> does the paragraph unde "Give meaning to your life" sound right at http://ubuntu-africa.info/join-us.html ?
<Kilos> ok so do i wait before i go to canonical and ask them to approve what they can find needs approval
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: wait man
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> why always such a rush?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> anyway the welcome to africa should have been welcome africa
<Kilos> but whatever you guys think is best
<inetpro> think about it, talk about it and improve it
<inetpro> it's not done until it is done
<Kilos> is the jumbotron thing supposed to run sequentially or just random
<Kilos> i see it often repeats a page
<inetpro> you mean an image?
<Kilos> yes when you refresh the view
<Kilos> maybe its me
<Kilos> hit refresh a few times and see
<inetpro> nothing wrong with that
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> even the irc chat works
<Kilos> that is a wonderful thing, it brings peeps direct to irc
<smile> Slaapwel :)
<Kilos> not fb or tweet place
<Kilos> sleep tight smile
<smile> Thanks
<Kilos> la Ubuntu LoCo (Communauté Locale) d'Afrique du Sud a formé le projet de mettre
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i even have a traslation team
<Kilos> translation
 * inetpro going to hit the sack
<inetpro> good night
<inetpro> oh and before I go
<inetpro> thanks superfly!
<Kilos> night inetpro  ty
<Kilos> and ty very much superfly  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-18
<anton_may> wazzup peeps, another day in paradise
<TheMurdz> Morning morning!
<TheMurdz> Meh, it's monday..
<anton_may> yip and another day closer to death!
<Kilos> cremora
<anton_may> lol
<Kilos> hi there anton_may 
<anton_may> mornings Kilos
<Kilos> takes a while till i see who is here
<anton_may> puffy eyes?
<Kilos> no konversation takes long to shows hosts and then i only see who is afk
<Kilos> hi theblazehen theblazehen skokkk Cryterion daimonos dlPhreak inetpro MaNI and others
<theblazehen> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> daimonos welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oh its zipper
<MaNI> morning
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<mazal> Mornings
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos, morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Wolfeyes> hey mazal
<mazal> Big job today oom
<Kilos> what?
<mazal> Must add all additional software , configure and setup backups
<Kilos> oh on 16.04
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> Looks very nice and everything works fine so far , except for screen drivers
<mazal> That app just hangs
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> even afet update and upgrade
<Kilos> after
<mazal> Standing still for ages at " gathering information about your system " with no hdd activity or anything happening further
<mazal> Yeah , updates is first thing I do
<Kilos> try the additional drivers option
<mazal> That's the one hanging
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> And drivers is important for me Steam
<Kilos> you will get it
<mazal> Will check again later , busy setting up backup first now
<Kilos> maybe you are rushing it too much
<mazal> Left it for long , but will try again last and leave it longer
<MaNI> Has anyone here ever shipped something "USPS First Class International" - how long did it take?
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<mazal> Time to get minecraft working :)
<mazal> Hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey mazal 
<dlPhreak> Good morning everyone
<mazal> Hi dlPhreak
<mazal> Ugh man I hate this part , installating all the additional software :P
<Kilos> time consuming
<mazal> And the ppa's are missing and makes it harder
<mazal> Or doesn't exist yet I should say
<Wolfeyes> heya magespawn
<Wolfeyes> heya dlPhreak
<mazal> Oh man this is not good. One of my main apps is not installable :(
<mazal> " handbrake-gtk : Depends: libx264-146 but it is not installable "
<Kilos> check in repos
<superfly> Kilos: it wasn't me!
<Kilos> hahaha hi superfly 
<mazal> Oh man this is getting worse and worse
<mazal> Another one of my apps don't have a deb or repo anymore :( Only win installers
<mazal> Only source code , and I have no idea how to use that
<Kilos> only worry about what you need in the near future
<Kilos> or learn
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140998/compiling-source-into-a-deb-package
<mazal> This is apps I need
<mazal> Some of my mosed used stuff
<mazal> most*
<Kilos> it will get done
<Kilos> you didnt want to wait for release
<mazal> No this project doesn't have "any" repo or debs anymore. For no version of Ubu or linux
<Kilos> remember this next time you want to upgrade early
<mazal> Shees I won't be able to do half the stuff I do
<Kilos> compli your own from the source
<Kilos> compile
<superfly> mazal: which app is that?
<mazal> I should have dual booted
<mazal> superfly,DVD styler
<mazal> I use it to recompile video files I cleaned
<mazal> And the other is Handbrake , that takes to mp4
<superfly> handbrake is in the repos?
<superfly> I dunno, I use ffmpeg on the command line
<superfly> yup, handbrake is still there
<mazal> Hang on let me see , I tried the developer repo
<superfly> mazal: I try to stay far away from ppas
<mazal> Lots of software you can only get in ppa's
<mazal> Handbrake was one of them. Never was in Ubu repo's before
<mazal> Ok I see it in repo's , gonna try that
<mazal> And I see they changed the package name also , is why apt install didn't see it
<inetpro> mazal: you are wrong, listen to superfly
<mazal> inetpro, I have plenty of apps that is not in Ubu repo's. So what must one do then , not have apps ?
<inetpro> handbrake is there in the standard repos under Section: universe/graphics
<inetpro> btw, good mornings everyone
<mazal> Yeah that one I found now like I said
<inetpro> oh and mazal sorry but I can not discuss now, too much on my plate here
<superfly> mazal: look for alternatives?
<mazal> They change the package name also otherwise apt in cli would have gotten it from there anyway
<superfly> "apt search <part of package name>"
<inetpro> feel free to talk to others though... but ultimately I agree 100% with spuerfly, stay away from PPA's as far as humanly possible
<inetpro> s/spuerfly/superfly/
<mazal> Many times one has no choice. If software isn't there one have to go ppa's
 * inetpro bites his lip and avoids arguing 
<mazal> I get what you guys saying , but the repo's simply doesn't have all software.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they afre still working on it mazal 
<Kilos> are
<mazal> Kilos, there are plenty software they simply don't put in the repo's. The next one on my list for example , the media server I use , has never been in any Ubu repo
<Kilos> thats your choice
<mazal> If it's the only thing that works I don't really have a choice
<Kilos> always try built in apps first
<mazal> There is no alternatives
<Kilos> works for what
<mazal> This one is a media server that serves media to my PS3
<mazal> And this is just one example
<mazal> I install most apps from repo's sure. It's always my first choice also , but it simply doesn't have everything
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<mazal> And there you proove my point , add ppa in those steps lol
<Kilos> but the main thing now is if ubuntu itself is running properly not gaming add ons
 * inetpro would love to see the long list of software he uses of which he claims there is no other alternatives
<mazal> Media serving is not a gaming add-on. It's a entertainment source that many peeps use in their homes. I just happen to use the PS3 as a front-end
<Kilos> somewhere the is an irc channel where they work on all the stuff for releases
<Kilos> i couldnt follow half or more of what they are doing
<Kilos> so better to wait for release date imo
<mazal> Ag no can't use this one either
<mazal> Depends on openjdk7 , and I think we are on 8 if I am not mistaken
<Kilos> have you set your update manager to see other apps
<mazal> This one's project was stopped in 2013 :(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> find an alternative
<magespawn> mazal that does happen on occasion, sometimes the project is taken up later 
<mazal> magespawn, yeah. Another one of my favs that died is REDO backup
<mazal> This one seems to work with java 8 though , could do the config. Will test tonight properly
<mazal> libdvdcss I can't get either
<mazal> Ok oom Kilos , I can't go any further so time to test that iso generate thing
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> I see they regularly updated it , so here goes
<mazal> Another example of software not in the repo's btw
<Kilos> there will be something about it in google
<mazal> Kilos, I'm gonna do an iso , take it to stick or dvd , and boot with that to test. Will give feedback after that
<Kilos> i looked for a package before and thought it was missing but it had been built into something else
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> mazal isn't libdvdcss in restricted?
<Kilos> or built into dvdread or the lib package
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> whoops, did not even seem hom leave
<magespawn> s/hom/him
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos-> hmm...
<mazal> Oom Kilos , some feedback on systemback
<mazal> Creates iso easily. On the life iso right now. All seems fine with all apps included
<mazal> However , it still puts all your configs into the iso as well
<mazal> So it's still an excellent option for private use and recovery , but can't be given to someone sle for use
<mazal> Even my email config is in the live system. Very nice option for private use
<magespawn> so you need to create a system or another live system to create the systemback cd from
<magespawn> and he is gone again
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> ty  mazal 
<Kilos-> ill try remember that
<mazal> Works very nice oom , very straight forward
<Kilos-> cool
<mazal> Just a pitty there isn't an options for " no user config mode " or something like that
<mazal> One wouldn't be able to give that iso for someone else to install or try Ubu
<mazal> But I will defnitely use it for my re-installs on my own pc's
<Kilos-> if you want to install for others maybe you could delete conf files maybe
<magespawn> so you need to create a system or another live cd/usb to create the systemback cd from
<Kilos-> and maybe the addusers way
<magespawn> does it copy all the config files for all the users on a system?
<mazal> magespawn,I dunno , I only have 1 user on my pc
<mazal> magespawn, and no , systemback is installed on your current system. From it's interface you create a live iso. Then just burn the iso to dvd or usb
<mazal> It has some other system restore point features as well that I haven't tried
<Kilos-> hi bushtech hows the signal today
<magespawn> so then if using it for distibution, create a live cd with it installed, then install all the needed software and then create the systemback cd
<magespawn> live usb migh work better, then you can add software as needed
<magespawn> s/migh/might
<bushtech> Kilos-: Still more or less the same. the second line on mtr is just ???. Cant even id the ip addres
<Kilos-> eish
<Kilos-> TheMurdz 
<TheMurdz> Ola!
<TheMurdz> What's up
<Kilos-> has afrihost got any clout with mtn
<TheMurdz> MEH, a little bit. Mainly if it's related to us. If it's unrelated to us, then meh.
<Kilos-> poor bushtech having a hard time
<TheMurdz> Hmm, What's the Eish bushtech?
<bushtech> and still waiting on them for tower location
<TheMurdz> Oh geez. Hmm
<bushtech> my speed has dropped
<TheMurdz> Can you send me the ref that MTN Got you?
<TheMurdz> gave *
<TheMurdz> (again)
<bushtech> coming up
<bushtech> pm'ed
<TheMurdz> :)
<mazal> magespawn, that's exactly what I use it for. re-install with all extra software already included
<mazal> I install normal on my pc , add all extra software I need. Install systemback and then make live iso with systemback
<mazal> Been doing it for years to save time and data on re-installs. Previously used remastersys , but that project died also
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!!!
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<TheMurdz> Heya hey
<Kilos-> oh bushtech you can run sudo fstrim -v /when things get slow
<Kilos-> then trim doent need to be activated
<bushtech> Kilos-: I did last night and it did something but I don't think it used my ssd as fstrim apparently doesn't run on ext2 disks and my ssd is ext2 :(
<Kilos-> oh my
<pavlushka> TheMurdz: hey Heya
<Kilos-> why ext2
<bushtech> have no idea why I did that, was a long long time ago (in a galaxy far away)
<Kilos-> hahaha
<Kilos-> ext4 much better and less likely to lose data with power cuts
<bushtech> the ssd only runs an OS so not much going on there
<Kilos-> oh you not using it for everything
<Kilos-> mine has to do everything
<bushtech> it runs my media server
<Kilos-> ah
<mazal> bushtech, it is you that uses plex for media serving ?
<Kilos-> inetpro go home
<Kilos-> just in case storm coming
<Kilos-> dont let the wind blow you off the bicycle
<magespawn> hoem time chat later
<magespawn> home too
<bushtech> mazal: I di install plex on my media server but then found I could access  my files directly without using plex. So, I've got it but dont use it
<mazal> bushtech, ok. Time is now for me to look into alternatives. The one I used is outdated
<zipper> Kilos-: Hey, it went well?
<Kilos-> what zipper ?
<zipper> The translation stuff?
<zipper> 0.o
<Kilos-> i have no idea anymore, i think they are connected now
<Kilos-> i did the intros and left the mail contacting to them
<Kilos-> i spose i could have asked them to cc me as well, but i already get too many mails
<Kilos-> ill ask mike
<zipper> Kilos-: It's okay
<zipper> Kilos-: Awesome
<Wolfeyes> Evening everyone
<Wolfeyes> Kilos-: I got sed working on windows with cygwin
<Kilos-> whatever that is
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Kilos-> i go eat
<Kilos-> wbb
 * mazal fiddles
<Kilos> dont break things
<mazal> I'm nored
<mazal> bored*
<mazal> Need something to do
<Kilos> mazal i been thinking
<pavlushka> Kilos: what?
<Kilos> if you install from a systemback iso
<Kilos> and you add an admin user
<Kilos> then remove yourself
<Kilos> does that person then have full control and have all his own config files
<Kilos> and how would one remove all your own config files 
<pavlushka> Kilos: supposed to and yes, I did that on Ubuntu and Windows
<mazal> That should work Kilos , as long as you do the install yourself
<mazal> Create 2nd admin user and wipe the original user and it's home folder
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Don't have 2nd pc , otherwise I would have tested it. But in theory it should work
<pavlushka> I practical, it works as well.
<pavlushka> *in practical
<mazal> It's the same as if I give this pc as is to someone. Create id for him then wipe my own id and folder
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> One must just remember to make that 2nd id an admin id
 * pavlushka yep
<mazal> BTW , on kubuntu do you just select that "admin user" option on the user's properties ?
<Kilos> i havent looked
<mazal> Or do you have to manually go add it to the sudo group in cli
<Kilos> you can do it from cli quite easilly
<Kilos> the pro showed me how couple of years ago
<Kilos> unity needed and extra admin to fix the first admins probs
<mazal> I usually did it by adding the user to sudo group , but that was a while ago
<mazal> That's a good idea on any system really
<Kilos> it was just admin or --admin added to the adduser command
<mazal> On winbloze I always have a 2nd admin user
<mazal> I added one now via user manager in system settings , but when I go back there it's gone
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Gonna test it in a seperate terminal with an upgrade command
<Wolfeyes> do you make the administrator appear in the tick box in admin tools mazal?
<mazal> kewl , worked. So selecting that "admin user" in the user properties does the trick
<mazal> Wolfeyes, no was wondering if that admin user option in the user's properties will give him full rights
<Wolfeyes> from 7 they started to hide the admin user account, could even have been vista
<Wolfeyes> it should
<mazal> This is on Kubuntu Wolfeyes.
<Wolfeyes> ah
<mazal> It still doesn't show in my id's user manager anymore
<mazal> But can log in with it though
<Kilos> dont delete your home folder just rename it when you get there
<mazal> No not gonna test that on this machine :P
<Kilos> could be some hassle if both admins end up with same home
<mazal> I just finished installing it hehehehe
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> This is the time I miss a "play and mess around with" pc
<mazal> How do I see a user's info in cli ?
<mazal> For example his group memberships
<Kilos> i need sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mazal> Nag oom , lekker slaap
<Kilos> dankie jy ook
<inetpro> _
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-19
<Kilos> guten morgen meine herren
<superfly> Guten abend Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> hey good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hey yourself
<magespawn> horses eat it
<magespawn> or maybe that is hay
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> morning Kilos magespawn
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> magespawn: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJXtGtgXQh0
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha superfly
<Wolfeyes> brilliant
<chesedo> hello all
 * chesedo thinks he might have found a new band that he can listen to
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<superfly> chesedo: Relient K?
<chesedo> superfly: yip
<superfly> chesedo: they're kinda old, actually. and their older stuff is better than their most recent stuff
<chesedo> superfly: saw that they are... it is weird how a lot of band's old stuff is better than newer ones
<Langjan> Hi Kilos you dont like e-mails hey?
<Langjan> Thks will let you know when Pieter can come over
<Kilos> haha you guessed
<Kilos> painful things and i get so many
<Langjan> take too much bandwidth? oh
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> too much reading
<Langjan> well if your popular youre it
<Kilos> its not popular its all the locos ive had to join to try get them going
<Langjan> trying to connect the tannie via my adsl, dlink exender almost R2 000
<Kilos> 8 mailing lists i think
<Kilos> sjo
<Kilos> how far is she from you
<Langjan> about 55 metres
<Langjan> dlnk signal goes about 40 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> see if you can find someone that can make you an eth cable
<Langjan> I have one but its 30 metres
<Kilos> get another one
<Langjan> will have to cross a road
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> string it in the trees
<Langjan> but thats not a bad option, even if I have to dig a ditch and pipe it under the road
<Kilos> not on branches that move in the wind
<Langjan> or the aerial way can also work
<Kilos> doesnt she have a telkom line
<Langjan> perhaps I can get a connector and join 2 cables?Pity to waste 30 metresli 
<Langjan> she does yes
<Kilos> i think bridges are quite cheap
<Langjan> but adsl line rent is expensive
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> see, tell me this isnt easier than emails to and fro
<Langjan> is that what you call a ethernet joint, a bridge?
<Langjan> depends what you want to communicate
<Kilos> i think so
<Kilos> maybe you get just a joint thing
<Langjan> I dont pay you to fink, you must know...
<magespawn> you can join ethernet cable, although i prefer not to
<Kilos> bridges can take 4 cables
<Langjan> thks magespawn and hi 
<magespawn> there is a gel filled connector called a scotch lock
<magespawn> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> but then the bridges is out in the weather and needs power as well
<Langjan> it will be under roof, power?
<Kilos> this one has a power supply and a goodie like a fone charger
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> use that 30m cable so you can sit somewhere else as well
<Kilos> get one the right length
<Kilos> with some extra of course
<Kilos> for corners and sticking to wall so it looks neat
<Langjan> what price ethernet cabl per metre?
<Kilos> i have no idea
<magespawn> look here http://is.gd/YXPGGz
<Wolfeyes> maybe 5 - 7
<Langjan> jy moet weet geek...lmga
<Langjan> thks
<Wolfeyes> but you can buy rolls at about 1.50 - 2 rand per metre
<Langjan> magespawn, and Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> yw
<Kilos> Wolfeyes can give cable prices 
<Wolfeyes> :-)
<Langjan> Is there not a connector box with eth sockets both sides to connect?
<magespawn> i recently bought exterior cat5 with uv shielding for about R7/meter
<magespawn> Langjan: there is, but it would need to be kept dry
<Langjan> not a problem to keep dry
<Langjan> can put the joint in the ceiling
<Langjan> or under overhang and use silicone
<magespawn> it looks the same as the old connectors used to join telephone cable, just bigger to take the lan cable
<Wolfeyes> you can buy joint from a matrix or any computer shop, haven't bought in ages, normal rj45 is about 2 each
<Langjan> rj45?
<magespawn> that is the connector on a lan cable
<Langjan> oh, ok thks
<magespawn> the clear plasctic doohickey on the end
<Langjan> ok another q while I have the geeks on the line plse
<Langjan> if I run the cable, will they be able to connect two computers that side? 
<Langjan> a split?
<magespawn> then you will need a switch on the other side
<magespawn> 5 port ethernet switch
<magespawn> also available from matrix around R180
<magespawn> something like http://www.dlink.com/uk/en/home-solutions/connect/switches/dgs-105-5-port-gigabit-ethernet-switch
<Langjan> ok many thanks
<magespawn> no problem
<Wolfeyes> lol @ doohickey @ magespawn
<Wolfeyes> sorry Langjan I was just on a call to a client.
<Wolfeyes> magespawn: if you buy now and again at matrix you can push them lower for prices
<Langjan> Looks like these can work: http://www.takealot.com/ugreen-rj45-8p8c-network-coupler-keyston/PLID40361930 and http://www.takealot.com/tp-link-5-port-10-100mbps-mini-desktop-switch/PLID28720003
<Langjan> np Wolfeyes I was having some lunch
<Wolfeyes> getting some horse power in...
<Langjan> must check if eth cable can run underground and/or overhead (uv exposure)
<Langjan> yes gotta keep going
<magespawn> and if the cable is underground keeping it dry too
<magespawn> Kilos Langjan could also get external wireless ap, bt those tend to be rather pricey
<magespawn> /sbt/but
<magespawn> s/bt/but
<mazal> Hi everyone
<magespawn> hi mazal
<mazal> How goes ?
<Kilos> i think he is looking for the cheapest options magespawn . those peeps all retired there
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<magespawn> sunny mazal
<magespawn> Kilos: figured just thought i would mention it, cable is much cheaper
 * mazal spend money he didn't have again :( All thanx to eskom
<Kilos> what now mazal 
<magespawn> power problems?
<mazal> Had no power the whole day so went shopping.
<mazal> Credit card still smoking
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Hey my DING !!! ain't working
<mazal> It didn't *ding* when you guys greeted
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> mazal 
<Kilos> mazal 
<Kilos> turn up the volume
<mazal> The highlight works , but not the ding when window is minimized
<Kilos> or untick the mute button
<bushtech> at least fixing this "ding" isn't going to cost you money
<Kilos> hahahaha well said bushtech 
<mazal> lol @ bushtech , indeed sir
<mazal> Kilos,I give you 1 guess what I bought today
<Kilos> nono just tell me guessing requires thinking
<bushtech> satellite dish for sat sig?
<mazal> 5 new games
<bushtech> THAT's gonna het your card smoking
<Kilos> eish
<bushtech> nee man!
<mazal> and a backup console :P
<Kilos> you dont have time to play all those you have
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Is not my fault , I was bored
<Kilos> if you had taken a more expensive internet connection then you would have less to spend
<bushtech> I'm sure there's a support group for this
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> but but....
<Kilos> i saw on tv they had a program about compulsive buyers/shoppers
<Kilos> its a reckognised illness
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> recognised
<mazal> I'm emosional shopper. When depressed or bored I shop
<Kilos> many females have that problem
<Kilos> buy a bucket of fruit next time and go sit in the parks and eat
<mazal> Oh awesome !!! This one has offline multiplayer with bots !!! NIce :)
<mazal> Is there a "minimize all windows" shortcut on Kubuntu ?
<Kilos> is this a quiz
<MaNI> "alt + f2" > "Global keyboard shortcuts" > "Kwin" > "Show desktop"
<MaNI> if there isn't a shortcut set you can set it there
<MaNI> if you right click the pager and go to "pager settings" - you can also set it so that clicking the current desktop in the pager minimizes everything
<mazal> Nice , found it thank you MaNI
<Kilos> you on kde MaNI 
<mazal> It didn't have one associated so gave it one
<MaNI> yeah I'm a long time KDE user - even though they tested my patience quite a bit when kde 4 came out :p
<mazal> The key here of course being me remembering what I made it lol
<mazal> The alt f2 thing is nice , didn't know about that
<mazal> It searches apps and docs , nice
<MaNI> it has all sorts of little plugins by the way - not just a run box
<MaNI> like you can use it as a quick calculator and stuff as well :p
<mazal> Just tried that hehehehe
<mazal> I am very new to KDE. 
<mazal> USed it for about a year now at work , but there it's just for email and docs
<MaNI> yeah, a bit different on a personal computer :p
<inetpro>  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Wolfeyes> either that was a space, alt(and the number for space), enter key, or writting in white ...
<Kilos> writing in white you can highlight to read
<Wolfeyes> only thing that highlights is then a single space
<Kilos> ya  ya
<Kilos> was a space
<Kilos> he is just being clever again
<Wolfeyes> be back later
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: you have good eyes
<andrewlsd> Hi Peeps \o/
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd>  :_)
<andrewlsd> :-)
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> :)
<andrewlsd> cheerio. Hopefully will be online here a bit longer.
<magespawn> back again
<pavlushka> Good evening every one!
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello magespawn , how are you?
<magespawn> good and you?
<pavlushka> doing good, thanks!
<pavlushka> wbb
<magespawn> home time for me, good evening all
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> what broke
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, you can relax, lmga we were at bowls and computer was sleeping, woke up with irc open. How you doing re visa?
<Kilos> im just busy looking for the mail addies where i got some reection last time
<Kilos> superfly when you have time can you be my editor again please
<Kilos> i want to make some waves but want to do it in a democratic way
<Kilos> superfly inetpro https://bin.snyman.info/mmmmjemy
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> superfly it grew https://bin.snyman.info/mmmcw3j5
<Kilos> Langjan jy nog hier?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> gonna rain
<Langjan> soort van, eet net gou
<Kilos> julle rol nie balle in die donker nie
<Langjan> soms ja, spreiligte
<Kilos> patry te veel dink ek
<Kilos> ett lekker oom
<Kilos> eet
<Langjan> ken nie eers vir Pat nie
<Langjan> dankie
<Kilos> party man
<inetpro> Kilos: which one is easier to read, 
<inetpro> this https://bin.snyman.info/mmmnj6nn
<inetpro> or this https://bin.snyman.info/mmmcw3j5 ?
<Kilos> the first one of course
<Kilos> i dunno why the bin makes those long lines
<Kilos> when i blog i do it the same way and word wraps itself
<inetpro> now please use spacing and paragraphs when you want us to read stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: my point is not so much about the wrapping as it is about the paragraph spacing
<Kilos> if i write directly to th bin it might be better
<inetpro> nope, it won't 
<Kilos> it was kinda paragraphed in kate
<inetpro> it doesn't do wrapping
<Kilos> nono thern ill use line feeds
<Kilos> then
<inetpro> in kate you can force wrapping bt choosing Tools | Apply Word Wrap
<inetpro> s/bt/by/
<Kilos> and when i then take it to thes bin?
<Kilos> yes that works
<Kilos> ty grumpy
<inetpro> try it and see for yourself
<Kilos> i have
<Kilos> lekker
<inetpro> first impressions count
<Kilos> dankie oompie
<Kilos> and that has to end up in a mail
<Kilos> now
<Kilos> corrections etc to my wording will be helpful
<superfly> Kilos: why?
<superfly> Kilos: what are you asking them, and what do you hope to achieve?
<Kilos> because you my editor
<Kilos> i am asking because i get tired trying to do it all alone
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> i hope someone else other than belkie can find the time to help
<Kilos> she is very busy
<inetpro> Kilos: please note, when copying paragraphs with forced line breaks for wrapping you can expect weird results as the end result for the reader if you are not careful 
<Kilos> and i hope to achive better quicker growth in ubuntu
<Kilos> i will make a point of watching that ty inetpro 
<Kilos> and i also want to know if i have you guys support before i go knocking on big doors
<Kilos> same as with the membership meeting times
<Kilos> we have the 10pm now and its the main time used
<Kilos> but took lots of mails and frustration
<Kilos> and pro support
<inetpro> pro support?
<Kilos> yes dodo yours
<Kilos> i was ready to give up a few times
 * inetpro not sure whether he can agree with everything he wrote
<inetpro> first of all, what mark are you overstepping even?
<Kilos> well those councils are kinda closed i think
<Kilos> only the lc has meetings in the open channel
<Kilos> cc has their own channel i think
<inetpro> you are free to have your own opinion
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> but many wont like to hear it
<inetpro> it is still your opinion
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> that thing with mhall
<Kilos> he says feel free to translate it to any language
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !, it was a power cut, :|
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Where's the guy with a Hat & Beard?????
<inetpro> so Kilos, when you say "Please forgive me", you really mean that?
<inetpro> pavlushka: good morning
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> not really but thats to soften the hardekwas outjies
<pavlushka> inetpro: what's your timezome????
<inetpro> pavlushka: I'm from another planet
<pavlushka> it looks like!!!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<pavlushka> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: are you looking forward to the trip already?
<pavlushka> inetpro: yes here is 0025 hours but in your place it should be 8.30 PM, but morning???
<pavlushka> may be its your planet's rule!!!!!
<inetpro> pavlushka: someone stole my watch now I have more time
<Kilos> oh my inetpro is someone going to do that to me
<MaNI> more like - a diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a long winded annoying non-committal way that people would rather thake that trip than hear them talk for another second
<MaNI> *take
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: I was just wondering about the context of that lookup on Maaz
<Kilos>  nono man
<Kilos> i have to act the diplomat
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> thats why i ask for help
<inetpro> MaNI: he needs your help then
<Kilos> hahaha remember inetpro 
<Kilos> what MaNI said is what worked on popey
<Kilos> he gave up in the end
<MaNI> heh
<Kilos> oh inetpro and belkie supports me
<Kilos> and agrees with what i say
<pavlushka> Kilos: you had some conversation with popey? and he had to agree with you?
<Kilos> haha yeah 2 weeks of emails back and forth
<Kilos> he got tired first
 * chesedo- thinks it may not always be about wearing someone out, but rather to explain it in a way that touches hearts
<Kilos> yes so climb in and help chesedo- 
<Kilos> and drop the tail
<chesedo-> nick chesedo
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> wb chesedo
<chesedo> ty chesedo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> have another beer
<chesedo> ... and do not really know must of what is talked about
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmnj6nn
<chesedo> nee sies oom, bier nie vir my :-P
<Kilos> mooi seun
<inetpro> chesedo: please talk to the real chesedo and get him up to date with happenings here
<inetpro> chesedo: btw, did you get your prize yet?
<Kilos> who knows inetpro maybe with some big brains working together they can somehow link fb and irc
<Kilos> same as mattermost
<inetpro> Kilos: please no
<Kilos> well give ideas then to sort the fb lp prob
<chesedo> no i read it (btw reads better when clicking 'raw') just did not take it in (head might be too full)
<inetpro> I rest my case
<Kilos> no man
<superfly> Kilos: no, I mean why are you e-mailing the council? what are they going to do, what are you asking them to do
<Kilos> dont escape a sinking ship like rats do
<inetpro> legibility is important
<Kilos> oh superfly im asking then to come up with some ideas on how to overcome the problem
<Kilos> inetpro fixit
<superfly> Kilos: do they care? do they really care?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> well i would hope so otherwise the community spirit is dying as well
<chesedo> inetpro: have been without net since yesterday (will have to catch up loads :P)... and no still waiting for an official email about the prize
<superfly> exactly
<superfly> Kilos: no, they don't
<superfly> Kilos: no, they don't
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> haha
<chesedo> um, who voted for these guys?
<Kilos> how do i fix that
<inetpro> Kilos: you are the community
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> eish, my lag
<Kilos> mine only 236 ms
<chesedo> superfly: wat is vout met jou lag (stem seer) :P
<inetpro> mine is only 16 ms
<inetpro> I win
<Kilos> well then inetpro its up to me to rock the boat not so
 * chesedo sees a full circle coming...
<superfly> chesedo: bwahahahaha
<superfly> mine is currently 13s
<Kilos> sjoewhat are you eishing about then
<superfly> Kilos: sending and e-mail to the CC is not rocking the boat
<chesedo> wow, anyway gotta go later guys...
<superfly> that's telling the rock to move
<superfly> make that 30
<Kilos> well if they dont do something about it then it will be
<Kilos> oh wow 30 secs
<Kilos> thats vary bad
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> and i want to attend their meeting
<superfly> 44 seconds...
<Kilos> eina
<pavlushka> mine is 0.2s
 * inetpro can see superfly timing out in a few secs
<Kilos> cheers chesedo 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<pavlushka> good night chesedo !
<Kilos> adsl can suck at times
<inetpro> good night chesedo
<pavlushka> Hi superfly !
<Kilos> inetpro i think i must leave the last sentence out
<Kilos> the one before thanks for all the hard work
<superfly> hi pavlushka
<superfly> i need to get miss muffet to sleep, later
<pavlushka> So you are not timed out!!!.
<pavlushka> later superfly !!!
<Kilos> inetpro so now youve given me lessons in mailing can you sort that mail for me so i can get the ball rolloing
<Kilos> pretty please
<Kilos> rolling
<Kilos> ai! now he is waiting for me to go to sleep
<Kilos> yawns
<pavlushka> good night guys!!
<Kilos> night pavlushka sleep tight
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you win
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-20
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  and everyone else
<magespawn> got to go 
<magespawn> chat later
<Kilos> go well
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<chesedo> morning Kilos thatgraemeguy and others
<chesedo> and evening inetpro
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi Na3iL 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<theblazehen> morning Kilos, superfly
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> How's things going Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad?
<theblazehen> I'm pretty good thanks
<theblazehen> Wow. Kde plasmashell is using 160% CPU, Xorg 90%, other plasmashell process 70%
<Kilos> ouch
<superfly> good evening
<TheMurdz> Morning!
<mazal> Mornings
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I got that dongle working in Kubuntu. Was straight forward once I knew where to go 
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> hi the mur
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> TheMurdz 
<TheMurdz> Howdy :)
<Kilos> what is a murdz
<TheMurdz> It's a me.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> well said
<Kilos> Maaz define murdz
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<mazal> My connection keeps jumping between U and H. I know what H is but don't know what U is
<Kilos> its one faster
<Kilos> kde 14.04 has no hassles finfing and connecting with usb dongles
<Kilos> finding
<Kilos> maybe im going blinder
<mazal> A favour please , could someone say my name in 15 secs from now , trying to fix my *ding*
<thatgraemeguy> mazal: DING DING DING
<mazal> Thanx thatgraemeguy , still not working ai
<mazal> Where is this freekin setting
<thatgraemeguy> mine flashes
<mazal> At least I have a system tray icon now
<thatgraemeguy> ding useless to me if headphones aren't on
<mazal> Little white one that flash also , but no sound
<mazal> I think I miiiiiiiiight have found it
<theblazehen> Makro has a sale on 5 TB drives btw. Something like R2300 each. Gonna get a few
<Cryterion> Afternoon
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> Hello guys!
<inetpro> ⁛
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos
<inetpro> und hallo pavlushka
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was bad today
<Kilos> crashed all afternoon and missed a membership meeting
<Kilos> shame
<pavlushka> inetpro: I am good, thanks for asking, now I am even better, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: that's not likely of you I think.
<inetpro> Kilos: oh my, he's being sarcastic?
<Kilos> yes but luckily so did all other board members except one
<pavlushka> lol
<inetpro> pavlushka: are you ok?
<Kilos> the 12 utc time is always bad to get board members there
<pavlushka> inetpro: yeah I am ok, any inconsistency you noticed?
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Good news, its reboot time!
<Wolfeyes> evening all
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<pavlushka> inetpro: help!!!
<Kilos> what did you break
<pavlushka> I cloned a linux system partition to another partition, updated grub, selected the new system entry to boot but it boots into the old one.
<pavlushka> or into the original one
<Kilos> haha been waiting to try this
<Kilos> wayttd
<Kilos> what are you trying to do
<pavlushka> I just wanted to shift my working system to a bigger partition which is not an adjacent partition.
<Wolfeyes> lol @ the kid
<Wolfeyes> kilos you a big kid
<Kilos> why?
<Wolfeyes> what you typed up there ^
<Kilos> lol
<Wolfeyes> Got another question maybe you can answer it...
<Kilos> te guys always asked me that and everytime i had to do ??
<Kilos> seems memory is improving
<Wolfeyes> how do I put into the terminal a command from a script?
<Wolfeyes> like a batch file
<Kilos> copy paste
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> no man
<pavlushka> Wolfeyes: I am on my toes here, :|
<Wolfeyes> I want it to be in a script and when I click on the script it activates the terminal
<Wolfeyes> You changing light bulbs pavlushka?
<Kilos> on kde?
<Wolfeyes> it's actually for windows, but I need to know the command going to a terminal like console (cygwin) within windows.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Wolfeyes> I get the program open but can't put commands into it
<Kilos> i dont know if you will get that kinda help here
<Wolfeyes> ? 
<Wolfeyes> it is for a terminal
<Kilos> peeps here dont play with win
<Wolfeyes> it is for a linux terminal
<Kilos> yes i know
<Kilos> how would you do it on kde
<Wolfeyes> well that's what I am asking lol
<Wolfeyes> now you asking me the same thing back
<Kilos> you want to run a program from terminal
<Kilos> then you just type it in terminal
<Wolfeyes> I want to create a script, which opens a terminal and opens and runs a program according to the command put in
<Kilos> like i can start gparted by typing sudo gparted
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here, maybe someone else can help
<Kilos> what does google show you
<Wolfeyes> like lets say in the script there is, open terminal , and then putting the commands to update and upgrade your pc, so all you do is click on the script and your daily update and upgrade gets done.
<Kilos> oh yes i been wanting to ask someone what is google fu
<Wolfeyes> to many other things which is way off the topic
<Kilos> we use cron for that
<Kilos> well others do
<Wolfeyes> cron?
<Kilos> try man cron
<Wolfeyes> okay ty
<Kilos> you set up a cron job that does that stuff
<Kilos> oh my you on win now
<Kilos> Wolfeyes ^^
<MaNI> xdg-terminal should open the system default terminal
<Kilos> man dont work there
<Wolfeyes> nope
<Wolfeyes> kde
<Kilos> ah
<Wolfeyes> that is the right idea but now I want to do that from a batch file, can it be done?
<Wolfeyes> mmmmm
<MaNI> on kde you can use 'konsole' to open konsole which is the terminal application, but xdg-open - if it is present - is 'better' because it will work no matter what default terminal you switch too
<Wolfeyes> maybe cron is installable in windows
<Wolfeyes> mmmm interesting
<MaNI> a cron will allow you to run the script in an automatically scheduled way, which is a bit different from what you've asked for but of course not necessarily wrong
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: what you want is the following
<inetpro> https://www.google.com/search?q=unattended+upgrades+ubuntu
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: does it have to open the terminal?
<Wolfeyes> well yes and no inetpro idea is right, wrong application - I want to open a terminal and then run a command to run stream editor in it, to edit a file with an error in it, because without editing the error it can't be imported into the computer software
<inetpro> 04/20 19:49:24 <Wolfeyes> like lets say in the script there is, open terminal , and then putting the commands to update and upgrade your pc, so all you do is click on the script and your daily update and upgrade gets done.
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: that sounds different to what you wrote there ^^
<Wolfeyes> I was giving my father an example he could understand
<inetpro> oh my
<Wolfeyes> opening the terminal is the same, what commmand you put there shouldn't make a difference to run the program
<inetpro> well I don't understand you last example either
<Wolfeyes> okay
<inetpro> your*
<Wolfeyes> lets try again
<Wolfeyes> I want to click on a script, which will open a terminal, then input a command into the terminal and run, which will be, "sed -i 's/oldtext/newtext/g' path", problem solved...
<MaNI> I do believe I already answered this, call xdg-open or konsole from the script (in decreasing order of preference) depending on whats available on your system - is there a reason this answer doesn't work for you?
<MaNI> *xdg-terminal
<Wolfeyes> and how do you put in a command to the xdg-open?
<Wolfeyes> xdg-terminal*
<Wolfeyes> from a script
<MaNI> just pass it as an argument - e.g. `xdg-terminal top`
<MaNI> or `konsole -e top`
<Wolfeyes> ty for the help I will see if I come right with this
<Wolfeyes> or google more
<Kilos> sjoe good luck
<pavlushka> Kilos: are you working late today?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> but i slept all afternoon so have a bit more energy
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> inetpro: hi, how are you???
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> only 32 bit iso i have is 12.04 and older
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> yea.., my problem solved!!!!!! :)
<chesedo> congrats pavlushka
<pavlushka> chesedo: congrats to you too, :), you know I am very happy now,;)
<pavlushka> that's why!!
<mazal> Ai  , a sad day for old school gamers :(
<theblazehen> mazal: What's that?
<mazal> http://sagamer.co.za/2016/04/20/the-end-of-an-era-has-arrived-xbox-360-has-officially-been-discontinued
<mazal> Been the best era there was yet
<mazal> Sony will probably follow suit shortly with the PS3
<theblazehen> "Been the best era there was yet" [Citation needed]
<theblazehen> I'm not gonna start anything..
<Cryterion> 16.04 release date 
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-21
<pavlushka> Good morning ubuntu-za!!!!
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> Good Morning!
<Kilos> morning pavlushka and everyone else
<pavlushka> brb
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Hi Cryterion
<mazal> Hoe gaanit oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok dankie en self
<Kilos> hi Cryterion inetpro 
<mazal> Het bietjie die blues , maar andersins ok
<Kilos> hoekom die blues
<mazal> Does anybody know why Thunderbrid ignores the system's default browser setting. ? I have chromium as default in the main system settings , but when opening a link in Thunderbird it opens firefox. I tried to check if thunderbird have it's own default browser setting , but couldn't find one
<mazal> Kilos, my verlof is amper verby
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive got the same prob but not ff midori
<Kilos> and everywhere i have opera set as default browser
<mazal> Very annoying , I hate firefox
<mazal> Let's see what google says
<Kilos> i have removed ff
<Kilos> i will be quiet today, working outside
<mazal> Now i need to find chromium's bin file
<mazal> This works: https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1391 , but is a very dirty solution
<Kilos> i just right click copy link in mail now then open in the browser i want to use
<Squirm> Morning
<dlPhreak> Good morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Kilos: hi
<Squirm> It's a Kilos
<Kilos> huh
<mazal> Nice , this contains a new method of obtaining lbdvdcss , one of the missing parts in my install : http://www.webupd8.org/2016/04/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1604-lts-xenial-xerus.html
<mazal> libdvdcss*
<Kilos> ah google is your friend
<mazal> gogle didn't know
<mazal> That came via rss in a new article written by that gentleman
<mazal> Now , my flash that is still not working.
<mazal> I did the flush plugin installer like suggested , but flash still not working in Chromium
<Kilos> nest time wait for after release date
<Kilos> next
<mazal> Testing something , it seems it needs "pepper flash"
<Kilos> they are still working on it now
<mazal> Installing pepper now
<mazal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449103/chromium-34-and-later-cannot-detect-flash-plugin
<mazal> Yeah baby that works :)
<mazal> pepper flash , I remember something of the kind
<mazal> Ok wish me luck , gotta go shower outside in this cold ( still no hot water in the flat )
<chesedo> afternoon all
<pavlushka> afternoon chesedo!
<inetpro> it’s finally here: the stable Ubuntu 16.04 LTS release is now available to download
<pavlushka> \o/
<andrewlsd> .woot
<bushtech> anybody know how big the download is for 1604 upgrade?
<mazal> inetpro, anything particular I must do to upgrade , or just normal update ?
<Kilos> will be over 1g i think bushtech 
<Kilos> mazal how big was the iso you downloaded
<bushtech> ouch, thanks Kilos
<mazal> Kilos,1.5gig , but that was beta 2
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> even bigger than 14.04
<bushtech> presumably you can do /dist/upgrade?
<bushtech> would that still be that big?
<andrewlsd>   depends which version you were on. 
<andrewlsd> if you were using a 16.04 beta already, then probably the changes will be relatively small
<andrewlsd> if you're trying to upgrade from 14.04 then your upgrade will probably be significantly more than 1.5GB, due to the additional software you've got installed that will also need to be downloaded
<bushtech> phew! thanks andrewlsd. still on 14.04
<andrewlsd> (as am I)
<andrewlsd> i'll do clean install rather
<bushtech> too many tweaks and addons for clean install, don't want to set up all that again
<andrewlsd> upgrading  is likely to be more painful.
<andrewlsd> I keep /home separate and then I zip my /etc and do `dpkg --get-selections > /home/packages.out`
<andrewlsd> so that I can find any system configs (e.g openvpn) and restore them after the clean install
<bushtech> dont remember trouble coming from 12.04
<andrewlsd> the more things you have tweak (e.g user interface stuff) the more likely  you are to have dconf issues, or issues with packages that have been deprecated.
<andrewlsd> If you do the upgrade, I'd be keen to hear how it went. Maybe it will be smooth sailing.
<andrewlsd> (which would be fantastic)
<bushtech> will have to wait for new month
<bushtech> the bugger is I've got 2 1404 servers
<andrewlsd> apt-cache can be copied between the two servers.
<andrewlsd> (only worth it if they're basically in the same network)
<andrewlsd> but that way you could avoid downloading packages twice 
<andrewlsd> ... and by upgrading one at a time you can make sure everything works properly before starting the upgrade of the second
<bushtech> on same network, will check it out thanks
<andrewlsd> (it's just basically `scp -r /var/cache/apt/archives   root@other.ip:/var/cache/apt/` )
<bushtech> great thanks andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> cool
<andrewlsd> where y'all downloading 16.04 from. I can't find a ZA mirror with it already.
<andrewlsd> I can see it via FTP://ftp.wa.co.za/pub/ubuntu/   ... .but  not in the "official" path. only in the hidden path used for synchronizing with upstream source.
<andrewlsd> ftp.saix.net doesn't yet have it
<andrewlsd> ftp.is.co.za does have it, but also in a hidden location
<Squirm> I just used the torrent
<Squirm> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<andrewlsd> ty Squirm 
<ChrisDames> Hi Kilos many thanx and blessings to you
<Kilos> ty ChrisDames and you too
<Kilos> whats the thanks for?
<ChrisDames> For the mesage via Maaz 
<Kilos> wow when was that
<Kilos> you must visit more often or even lurk 24/7
<ChrisDames> Im a bit lazy, also a ballie - getting started
<Kilos> haha
<ChrisDames> lmga
<Kilos> the ballies are becoming more here
<Kilos> just now we are enough to lead the youngsters
<ChrisDames> nice to know
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos chris is with me
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> just heard from visa peeps
<Langjan> saying helo and getting to know ubuntu
<Langjan> great what they say?
<Kilos> they foned and said then scanned clearance must be in pdf or they cant print it\
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> Ai, unbelievable
<Kilos> yeah
<Langjan> eish!
<Kilos> so now we wait weeks before they look again i suppose
<Langjan> ChrisDames, is an ex policeman dog handler, maybe he can train them
<Kilos> uploaded in pdf in about 10 from their call
<Langjan> they do act like dogs
<Kilos> thse youngsters need serious training
<Kilos> oh you mean visa peeps
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> yes for sure
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> and its cold today
<Langjan> ok, cooler here also but still no rain
<Kilos> now Langjan 
<Kilos> we had a bit, enough to get wet while fencing
<Kilos> now listen oom
<Langjan> lekker
<Langjan> ek luister seuntjie
<Kilos> dont go download 16.04 yet
<Langjan> no way!
<Langjan> wont touch it until they chase me from 14.04
<Kilos> when i get to OZ ill download it in unity and kde so when im back ill be able to see what im telling you to do
<Langjan> ok thks
<Kilos> will maybe get a good external there as well
<Kilos> this ssd is too small
<Langjan> ssd
<Kilos> even with the extra speed i miss my large drives
<Kilos> braai julle
<Langjan> Juanitas machine has been upgraded to 8gb RAM, now I'm jealous
<Kilos> ?
<andrewlsd> I came across a nice replacement caddy, for laptops.  You remove your optical drive, and this slots in in its place
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> lotsa ram helps
<andrewlsd> so you can have SSD and spinning.
<Langjan> caddy?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> glofing...?
<Langjan> golfing
<Kilos> caddy costs R1500 here
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> tennis is better man 
<Langjan> whats a caddy, the ones I know carry your golf clubs
<Kilos> someone else hits the ball back at least
<Langjan> you get tennis elbow
<Kilos> caddy you put a drive in and put it in laptop dvdwriters place
<Kilos> so then 2 drives
<Langjan> oh, learning .....slowly
<Langjan> and cost in oz?
<Kilos> no idea yet
<andrewlsd> Langjan: something like this: http://www.newmodeus.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=309
<Kilos> but i can get a battery for lappy there for $45
<Kilos> here they are R1500
<Langjan> ok thks and hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> andrewlsd he is older than me
<Langjan> what you need a caddy for if you can plug drive into usb
<Kilos> 8 years and 2 months
<Langjan> mmuch older, hy noem my oom
<andrewlsd> Langjan: you can, but then you have to carry it separately.  which might be fine.
<Langjan> now you must carry caddy also?
<andrewlsd> ... but if you have e.g already a 1TB hdd and now you get an SSD. ... the caddy lets you get the benefit of having an SSD without losing your existing data
<andrewlsd> nah.
<Kilos> no man
<andrewlsd> you leave the optical drive at home
<Kilos> caddy fits inside laptop
<andrewlsd> it slots in where the DVD drive would have been.
<Langjan> oh I see, ok but then no dvd drive?
<Langjan> compromise always
<Kilos> they going out anyway
<Kilos> no more ubuntu dvds either
<Kilos> gonna be on sticks now
<Langjan> what replaces them?
<Langjan> oh ok
<Langjan> makes sense
<andrewlsd> the ubuntu USBs look very nice.
<Langjan> learning some more
<andrewlsd> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1206
<Kilos> you seen them andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> I had one somewhere. 
<andrewlsd> hmm. I wonder what I did with it. Probably gave it to someone else.
<Kilos> aha
<andrewlsd> the "ubuntu" logo wore off quite quickly :-(
<Langjan> ok guys gonna love and leave you
<Kilos> everything wears off sooner or later
<Langjan> caddys also
<Kilos> geniet dit oom Langjan 
<Langjan> dankie Kilos jy ook, strongs met die visum
<Kilos> dankie julle oomies
<Langjan> cheers andrewlsd 
<Langjan> by the way ChrisDames  is only 62, still puppy
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> puppy dog trainer
<ChrisDames> Ok gents thanx
<Kilos> tell him ja boet
<Kilos> cheers ChrisDames go well
<Langjan> Bye Kilos mooi loop
<Kilos> jy ook my oom
<Kilos> ai!
<andrewlsd> Good night uncles.
<Kilos> cheers andrewlsd 
<Kilos> have a good night
<Kilos> http://nhaines.livejournal.com/69901.html
<mazal> That sticks do look nice
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Get few hundred of them , every user that comes in with infected stick I hand one of those." rather use this "
<mazal> oh yummy , oom Kilos can I spend some more money ? :P
<mazal> Hi Cryterion
<Kilos> on what now mazal 
<Cryterion> hey mazal
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> hi Kilos
<mazal> COD got 4 new maps :)
<Kilos> maps of what
<mazal> Is the internet's fault , throwing reviews and stuff at me
<mazal> Call of Duty maps oom
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> dont waste money
<mazal> but but....they look nice on the video :)
<Kilos> sowhat
<Kilos> ai!  ek sukkel
<mazal> And I have to be up till 12 for updates , then I might as well get that too :P
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> use at
<mazal> Oi my *ding* still not working , I give up
<mazal> I even set a sound to it manually
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> set the sound in /usr/share/sounds
<mazal> I did
<mazal> I don't get what I'm doing wrong. Notification is on , sound is set
<Kilos> unmute your volume
<mazal> Everything else has volume
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Hi MaNL
<mazal> Hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> HI mazal!
<mazal> Oom Kilos : http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_20160421_171825-r2pBEvUc.png
<mazal> I dunno what else to set
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<pavlushka> evening magespawn !
<magespawn> how is everyone today?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<magespawn> good thanks
<mazal> Hi magespawn , good thanx
<magespawn> another day in sunny sa
<Kilos> was cold and drizzling here most of the day
<Kilos> then sun came out in time to hide behind the mountains
<Kilos> what was the channel we used to watch on release days
<magespawn> not sure
<Kilos> some peeps are torrenting it and others say it hasnt been released yet
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> i am not vanilla ubuntu on any system except my server
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> not using?
<Kilos> vanilla is a food flavouring
<magespawn> also means standard
<magespawn> as in with no add on or modification
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-April/000207.html
<magespawn> my server is already on that, i did a release upgrade awhile back when it was still in testing
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you brave hey magespawn 
<magespawn> i was not really using for anything critical, home machine to test things on
<inetpro> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-release-anouncement/
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<magespawn> superfly just broke something
 * Cryterion thinks he broke something
<Cryterion> anyone know what command I need to put into terminal to get ubuntu server 14.04 to upgrade to 16.04
<magespawn> maybe do-release-upgrade
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> without the maybe
<Trixar_za> I probably won't do it that way though
<Trixar_za> Upgrades between two following versions are likely to work, but the further apart their versions numbers are, the higher the chance that something will break somewhere - if not the whole thing.
<Cryterion> nope didn't work
<magespawn> i have usually gone from to the nest release without skipping a release
<magespawn> s/nest/next
<magespawn> what happened
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> Trixar_za: won't it still see 15 as the next release and go there first?
<Trixar_za> magespawn, probably, but no upgrade system is perfect. I tend to prefer a format and reinstall myself
<Trixar_za> Start clean
<magespawn> like ways too, usually because i have messing around with things a bit
<magespawn> Cryterion: do-release-upgrade -d
<magespawn> that might force the issue
<mazal_> For the MATE guys : http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CYnpxpkcnIg/a-quick-look-at-ubuntu-mate-1604-lts.html
<Kilos> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/04/21/the-squirrel-has-landed/
<Kilos> who_da_fly something crashed
<Kilos> mazal_ wat sleep jy stert
<magespawn> Cryterion really did break something
<Kilos> what was he doing
<magespawn> trying to update a server
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> but iwas actually just refering to the netsplit
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wb Cryterion what did you break
<Cryterion> router gives trouble now and then
<Cryterion> can't upgrade my server to 16.04
<Cryterion> stays at 14.04
<magespawn> even with do-release-upgrade -d
<magespawn> ?
<pavlushka> Hi ebery one!
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> *every
<pavlushka> Hi magespawn !!!
<pavlushka> One think I wanna know
<pavlushka> I am using daily build of 12th appril
<Cryterion> ok it's going now, tks
<pavlushka> how the final release will work for me?
<magespawn> for ubuntu 16.04 pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> yes
<magespawn> i am not too sure, if it will continue with the daily builds or if there is break and you go onto the current release
<magespawn> better ask one of the brains
<who_da_fly> Kilos: hrm, I see
<magespawn> anybody with experience of qemu?
<mazal_> pavlushka, http://nhaines.livejournal.com/69901.html
<mazal_> There is one part that might answer your question
<mazal_> As I understand it , any version of 16.04 is updated to final release now via normal updates. ( Please correct me someone if I read that wrong )
<pavlushka> mazal_: I was told that but was a little confused.
<mazal_> Point 9 and 10 under upgrading
<Kilos> yes mazal_ point 9
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoesit?
<Kilos> If you run Software Updater after the release of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, your version of xenial will be the same as the released version of Ubuntu.
<Kilos> goed dankie Langjan en jy
<Langjan> Goed dankie my vriend
<Langjan> Sal Pieter dalk more teen middagete se tyd die hardeskyf kan oplaai?
<Kilos> ja
<magespawn> okay, does that mean until the next release you stay on that version? or does it mean as soon as there are daily builds you will carry on upgrading on the daily builds?
<Kilos> dis klaar in anti static pakkie
<Langjan> Gaaf baie dankie, dan is hy oppad om te kom kuier
<Kilos> it means its then same as an installation from the release iso
<Kilos> reg ek sal foon dra as ek onthou
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> laat weet my net hier ook hoe laat sal hy hier wees
<magespawn> ah okay, so off the daily build route completely then
<Kilos> ek heel dag in en uit met skape en draad reg maak
<Kilos> looks like it magespawn 
<Langjan> Lyk na so tussen 1 en 2
<magespawn> that makes sense, so that the choice to use daiy builds is a concious one
<Kilos> ok ek sal skape weg vat en hek oop los
<Kilos> daily builds stop i think magespawn 
<Kilos> then just bug fixes
<who_da_fly> mazal: yes, you just do your normal upgrades
<who_da_fly> magespawn: I've used qemu, what are you looking for?
<magespawn> i am looking to run gns3 in a virtual machine
<superfly> gns3?
<magespawn> a network virtualiztion software
<magespawn> https://www.gns3.com/software
<pavlushka> mazal: thanks for revealing it to me that I am already upgraded, :)
<pavlushka> \o/
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mazal> Nag oom , lekker slaap
<magespawn> early to bed Kilos, good night
<mazal> pavlushka, yw
<Trixar_za> Btw, Prince died
<Kilos> ty you too
<mazal> Sjoe the network is struggling , only getting 70k on download
<magespawn> Trixar_za: only 57
<Trixar_za> Yeah, of "flu-like symtoms" - whatever that means >.>
<magespawn> doesn't look like they suspect foul play
<pavlushka> Good night guys!
<superfly> magespawn: https://wiki.debian.org/KVM
<superfly> magespawn: sorry for the delay, got distracted
<Langjan> Ek sien oom Kilos het al gaan slaap, ek is nie so bevoorreg nie maar moet julle nou groet. 
<magespawn> superfly: no problem, i know what that is like
<magespawn> superfly: thanks for that
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-22
<Langjan> G'morning guys, just checking in to see who the early birds are!
<Kilos> guten morgen
<pavlushka> Kilos: Good Morning!!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos !
<Kilos> whew you also speak like they yanks
<Kilos> hey and heya
<Kilos> too many movies
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> morning Kilos pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: May be its called love and admiration, :p
<andrewlsd> morning Langjan
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: Morning!
<Kilos> andrewlsd leave him a message with maaz
<andrewlsd> Maaz: Tell Langjan Hey Early Bird
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<andrewlsd> Hi pavlushka where abouts are you (in a general/regional sense)?  ZA North/S/E/W ?
<andrewlsd> (I'm za south)
<Kilos> he is in bangladesh
<andrewlsd> aah, so it _is_ your github page I found.
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: :north east from za
<andrewlsd> pavlushka:   :-)   "hello-insance-sanebackend....."
<andrewlsd> s/insance/insane/
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: lol, yes
<andrewlsd> this is me on github: https://github.com/zerlgi
<andrewlsd> I think I have less hair than my gravatar suggests.
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: wow, I followed, :)
<andrewlsd> not much actual code, but lots of interesting repo's starred.
<andrewlsd> as, in "I haven't got much actual code there"
<andrewlsd> I use git a lot though, for config management stuff like salt/chef/puppet/ansible.
<pavlushka> hmm
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 11 hours, 20 minutes and 4 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-04-21 11:58:01 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-04-21 23:12:34 PDT
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<andrewlsd>  Good morning all. LSD is looking for DevOps, configmanagment, and DBA folks (especially Postgres ). Mainly for JHB area, maybe a couple for CT.   If you're interested, feel free to check out http://www.lsd.co.za/#!careers/c1qim
<andrewlsd> ... and if you know someone who might be interested, please pass the info on to them.
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo bushtech 
 * Kilos watching sharks
<bushtech> Morning Kilos
<Squirm> Has anyone here had any experience with an Ubuntu phone?
<Squirm> Or Ubuntu Touch?
<andrewlsd> not me, but I'm also keen to find out.
<andrewlsd> Kilos: where are the sharks?
<nlsthzn> Good morning South Africa... and happy day-after-release-day-day er...  :p
<andrewlsd> :P nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :) what's up andrewlsd , all well I hope?
<andrewlsd> yip
<nlsthzn> glad to hear :)
<nlsthzn> so any release parties happen / happening in SA?
<Kilos> sharks just beat highlanders pavlushka 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos ... with my silly work schedule I didn't even realise it is Friday again >.<
<nlsthzn> was caught off guard to hear there is actually some rugby on today 
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah
<andrewlsd> Kilos: I was thinking of the fish.
<andrewlsd> nlsthzn: why "blog of eight"?
<nlsthzn> andrewlsd, :) well I have always found infinity a facinating idea / concept and if there is such a thing as luck the number I would choose to represent it would be 8... and 8 kind of looks like the infinity symbol on its side so... no real reason actually :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> ... but I hardly used it when I did a few years ago :/
<Kilos> cheetahs rebels soon nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ... but I am going for a quick nap in about ten minutes, night shift starting tonight :'(
<Kilos> rest well lad
<nlsthzn> will try, thx :)
<andrewlsd> nlsthzn: My son is in a couple of these: :-)  someone I didn't appear in them. https://nlsthzn.com/2012/11/26/ubuntu-quantal-launch-party-for-johannesburg-and-pretoria/#jp-carousel-207
<andrewlsd> Maaz: tell nlsthzn : https://nlsthzn.com/2012/11/26/ubuntu-quantal-launch-party-for-johannesburg-and-pretoria/#jp-carousel-207
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Got it, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
<nlsthzn> andrewlsd, nice... I wasn't present myself as I haven't been in SA for a while but someone there submitted the photo's 
<Maaz> nlsthzn: By the way, andrewlsd on freenode told me "tell nlsthzn : https://nlsthzn.com/2012/11/26/ubuntu-quantal-launch-party-for-johannesburg-and-pretoria/#jp-carousel-207" 48 seconds ago
<andrewlsd> maybe it was me who took the photos
<andrewlsd> would explain why I'm not in them.
<pavlushka> Haven't seen Xsm for a long time!!!!!!
<andrewlsd> Xsm ?
<pavlushka> maaz, tell Xsm that we miss him.
<Maaz> pavlushka: Sure, I'll tell xsm on freenode
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: you dont know xsm?
<andrewlsd> I don't think so.
<pavlushka> oh
<nlsthzn> ah ok, might explain it andrewlsd (and to be honest I suspect you are right) :)
<nlsthzn> well I go snooze, cheers all
<andrewlsd> cheerio
<andrewlsd> pavlushka: I couldn't find a whois entry for Xsm.
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: tell them, :p
<Kilos> he is only xsm when working on that hotels server
<Kilos> wolfeyes is xsm
<pavlushka> and now?
<Kilos> server running fine
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> So its wolfeyes !!!!!!!!
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> nice one, ;p
<Kilos> when xsm comes on he needs help
<pavlushka> maaz, tell wolfeyes that I was looking for Xsm but now I am not, :p
<Maaz> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell Wolfeyes on freenode
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Hey all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom
<andrewlsd> Cape of Storms is having its first for the Winter season. Very impressive winds.
<pavlushka> if anyone here can help me with http://askubuntu.com/questions/757279/how-to-connect-to-another-ubuntu-machine-using-the-same-router-but-one-is-connec ???
<pavlushka> mazal, Hi!
<andrewlsd> pavlushka: having a quick look
<andrewlsd> pavlushka: you have to have a share.
<andrewlsd> by default in Ubuntu you won't have anything shared.
<pavlushka> running Xubuntu, other is Ubuntu, tell me how to share?
<andrewlsd> right click on a folder, check if there is an option to share it
<andrewlsd> do you want to share a folder (ie a "fileshare" )
<andrewlsd> or do you want to give remote access via VNC?
<pavlushka> I know it works in Ubuntu but I cant find it for Xubuntu
<pavlushka> no, no vnc, I'll try that later if I wish.
<andrewlsd> check if you can go Menu --> Settings --> Shared Folders
<andrewlsd> Xubuntu's filemanager probably doesn't have the feature (or doesn't have the plugin installed by default) (since it aims to be lighter on resources)
<pavlushka> getting nautilus right away
<andrewlsd> why?
<andrewlsd> you can get the settings via Control Centre
<andrewlsd> http://pasteboard.co/nhlCSXT.png
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: ok, machines can not ping each other through the router, what about that?
<andrewlsd> what is each one's IP address?
<Kilos> power back
<andrewlsd> rewop
<andrewlsd> ^ power backwards
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: I fall asleep, sorry
<Langjan> Hi andrewlsd thks for the early bird message
<andrewlsd> :-)
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: each one has 192.168.5. ip series, including the router and router is dhcp enabled but I try to connect after checking the ip on both machines.
<andrewlsd> if ip on each is 192.168.1.5 then you have a problem
<andrewlsd> they can both be 192.168.1. as long as the last number differs
<andrewlsd> sorry. I mis-read
<andrewlsd> what are the exact ip addresses? I suggest you use terminal and run this on each:
<andrewlsd> ip addr show dev eth0
<andrewlsd> ip addr show dev wlan0
<andrewlsd> (eth0 is lan, wlan0 is wifi)
<pavlushka> no  as dhcp is enable on the router, both machines get a random 192.168.5.** series ip when they connect.
<pavlushka> enp2s1 is lan, wlp1s0 is wifi.
<andrewlsd> in terminal:
<andrewlsd> arp -n
<pavlushka> 192.168.5.**             ether   f8:e9:03:81:d3:34   C                     enp2s1, its the router's ip address
<andrewlsd> for example mine shows: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmn3ayz
<andrewlsd> that means that the router seems to be doing filtering
<andrewlsd> check wifi settings on router, disable  any "isolation" setting
<andrewlsd> (isolation is a nice feature, protects your LAN from your wifi, in case it is not adequately protected)
<pavlushka> mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/15979977/
<andrewlsd> you shouldn't be getting **
<andrewlsd> is that an Ubuntu machine?
<andrewlsd> sorry, dumb question. you already said it was
<andrewlsd> reconnecting in a moment
 * andrewlsd is back
<Kilos> andrewlsd 
<Kilos> got your thinking cap on
<Kilos> i installed clamtk but when i start if i get and error, first it doesnt start from its icon so i started it from cli
<Kilos> here is the error
<Kilos> Icon 'gtk-new' not present in theme at /usr/share/perl5/ClamTk/GUI.pm line 259.
<Kilos> i tried nano /usr/share/perl5/ClamTk/
<Kilos> but thats empty
<Kilos> oh lemme try with gui.pm as well
<pavlushka> Kilos: so you fear, your machine caught virus?
<pavlushka> Kilos: the reason to use clamtk!!!
<Kilos> checking emails
<Kilos> i dont want to spread anything to peeps that arent on linux
<pavlushka> copy that
<Kilos> can aslo check home for anything not good
<andrewlsd> Kilos what mail provider you using?
<andrewlsd> (many of them already scan for virii)
<Kilos> gmail yhoo and msn i think
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos you ok?
<Kilos> hhet jy dit
<pavlushka> and andrewlsd , what about me?
<Kilos> yes why?
<Langjan> did the young man come around?
<Kilos> yes he left here at 1.30
<andrewlsd> gmail does scan already
<andrewlsd> pavlushka: I'm waiting for your answer about "isolation"
<Langjan> ok many thks, should be here within 30 mins or so, will confirm
<Kilos> sec i go chase sheep
<Langjan> make chops
<Langjan> sheep chops pretty good if you can afford them, did Pieter bring one?
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: sorry, I didn't follow, there was a power cut, my machine rebooted.
<andrewlsd> ok, 
<andrewlsd> I asked you to log onto the router to disable any user/IP isolation that it might be doing
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: on it
<andrewlsd> pavlushka: you can check the IRC log at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/04/22/%23ubuntu-za.html
<andrewlsd> (useful for copy-paste stuff)
<pavlushka> but it has a sync lag, I am logging it into disk, it reloaded, I can see that.
<andrewlsd> Yip, I think it only updates every 10-15 minutes.
<andrewlsd> (not realtime)
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: in my router, in wifi tab, Enable MultiAP Isolation was checked.
<pavlushka> I have no clue about it.
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> pavlushka: that should sort it out.
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: I think so, :)
<andrewlsd> once you've unchecked it (and it has updated its settings) try the ping again
<pavlushka> Kilos: you knew that? ^
<Langjan> your sheep Kilos ?
<pavlushka> I am concerned Kilos ! :p
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: yea... it works!!
<Kilos> neighbours with our ram with them Langjan 
<Kilos> pavlushka concentrate on fixing your prob
<Kilos> im using all the sheep to clear the weeds and long grass before winter comes
<Langjan> So you have a ram? Mooi man, good idea 
<Langjan> Automated lawn mowers 
<Langjan> also add to fertilising
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> how  many gigs your ram?
<Kilos> yes ram is all thats left after evil neighbour with poisoned greens and dogs and theft
<Kilos> ram to big to run away with
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> eish! 
<Kilos> about 90 kgs of ram
<Langjan> livestock theft is a big problem
<Kilos> yeah
<Langjan> lots of chops there...
<Kilos> yeah
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: what next??
<Kilos> thats when they steal, xmas new year
<Langjan> whew! so where the ram going when you go to oz?
<Kilos> he will stay with next doors sheep
<Kilos> been there 3 weeks already
<Langjan> ok and make more chops
<Langjan> you got a big plot there?
<Kilos> only that guy works 12 hour shifts so i look after them 
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> na i think 2.5 hectare
<Langjan> nice, what else do you do on the plot?
<Kilos> sleep and chat on irc
<Langjan> no veggies, fruit?
<Kilos> 8 pecan nut  trees
<Langjan> bearing good?
<Kilos> herbs and veggies on small piece
<Kilos> yes this was a bad year but should still be about 40 kgs of nuts
<Langjan> good, do you sell some nuts, veggies, herbs?
<Kilos> but veggies and sheep and one naughty jersey bull calf dont work well
<Langjan> about 5 kg per tree, what is the normal yield in a good year?
<Kilos> no veggies we eat
<Kilos> nuts we eat and pick up and sis bakes a with them
<Kilos> next summer neighbour gonna pic up and sell for us
<Langjan> Great, home-grown veggies is best.  
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> Good, nuts are expensive. Pieter is in town, expecting him in  a few minutes. 
<Kilos> had lots of tomatoes and bringle and peppadews and spinach and green peppers and i forget what else
<Kilos> whew he should be in linpopo already
<Langjan> Sounds great! Did Pieter chat for a while or just pick the drive up? 
<Kilos> bringal
<Kilos> he foned and said where must he go
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he was at the front door
<Kilos> we had power cut 
<Langjan> did he get lost? oh
<Kilos> then rugby so i forgot about him
<Kilos> whe n he foned i rushed out with drive
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: So what to do now to have access to the other machine??
<Kilos> he must be busy pavlushka 
<Kilos> patience
<Kilos> Langjan with luck that drive will boot into bento
<Kilos> i added Tannie account just in case
<Kilos> if it works and you dont like bento you can install 14.04 32 bit
<Kilos> that bento is 14.04
<andrewlsd> pavlushka:  now you need
<andrewlsd> pavlushka: now you need to decide what to share.
<andrewlsd> pavlushka: and where to share it from.
<andrewlsd> if sharing from Xubuntu: Menu --> Control Centre, 
<pavlushka> I already shared folder in both machines
<andrewlsd> then search for "share"
<andrewlsd> aah
<andrewlsd> then browse to 
<andrewlsd> smb://192.168.5.x   (where x is the number for the other computer)
<andrewlsd> if you're lucky you can just use the file-browser to browse the network
<andrewlsd> and you'll find them them
<andrewlsd> there
<pavlushka> the browser shows the folder but dont let me in
<andrewlsd> you need to set up a user/password that has access to the shares (or make them available to guest.
<pavlushka> I made them available as guest, not working, I am setting a normal user now, will that do?
<andrewlsd> no idea.
<andrewlsd> sorry, I need to disappear.
<Langjan> Kilos, pieter is here, many thks for the drive
<Langjan> gonna go now, chat later
<superfly> Why do I always miss him? 
<Kilos> who?
<Kilos> andy?
<pavlushka> Kilos: good news, its all done, me connecting to the other machine through ssh.
<pavlushka> Hello superfly !!!
<Kilos> yay
<pavlushka> Kilos: \o/
<pavlushka> How are you super superfly (deb)??
<Kilos> i had hassles setting up 2 pcs to share one internet connection but the ssh worked first time
<Kilos> direct cable connection
<pavlushka> Kilos: no , through router, lan to wlan.
<pavlushka> superfly: I was just kidding, would you mind, :|
<Kilos> i used direct cable
<Kilos> he will answer when he can pavlushka 
<Kilos> you need to write on paper patience
<Kilos> and stic it to the top of your screen
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol, right.
<Kilos> you have seen on locoteams sometimes it takes all day for an answer
<pavlushka> I was answered in #sane on the 2nd day, but all thing was quite otherwise.
<pavlushka> ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> patience
<superfly> http://imgur.com/1AARHZ5
<Kilos> where is that superfly ?
<superfly> That's my photo 
<Kilos> from where and of what place
<Kilos> you have a big river running past you?
<pavlushka> superfly: its nice, :)
<superfly> Kilos: is a vlei. An estuary 
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> go fishing
<superfly> It's going to be a little wet tonight 
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal peeks in
 * pavlushka pushes mazal back,!
 * Cryterion watches why the pushing is going on
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> superfly: Are you angry with me? sorry superfly if i did anything you didn't like.
<superfly> pavlushka: nope, just busy 
<superfly> I have a life outside of IRC
<pavlushka> whew, thanks and lol, :)
<Kilos> wb Cryterion 
<Cryterion> tks kilos
<Cryterion> not here long, on my way out for the night :)
<Kilos> was that a supper break
<Kilos> enjoy
<Cryterion> lol, going to get dinner there, was a get home from work and get ready break
<Kilos> if you feel bad tomorrow morning you enjoyed too much
<Kilos> ah
<Cryterion> yeah I know
<superfly> Supper is had, children are in bed (mostly), and now I can finally get off my feet. phew.
<Cryterion> but can't be too late anyway, working tomorrow :(
<pavlushka> Cryterion: goodluck, :p
<Cryterion> tks
<Cryterion> ok I'm out :)
<Kilos> go safe
<superfly> Kilos: you're a mechanic, why's my car not starting?
<Cryterion> 500meters?
<Kilos> what does it do superfly 
 * Cryterion thinks superfly needs to buy a bottle of blue sparks
<Cryterion> cheers guys
<superfly> Kilos: turns, petrol pump is working, there's electricty to the spark plugs, but it's not starting
<Kilos> oh spark on plugs even?
<Kilos> then its fuel
<superfly> Kilos: based on prior experience I thought it might be the coil. replaced that, still not working
<superfly> Kilos: full(ish) tank
<Kilos> when you pull a plug lead off plug and hold it near metal does a spark jump
<superfly> Kilos: I think it's my spark plugs, I took them out and cleaned them, they were very dirty :-(
<Kilos> not often all plugs die same time
<Kilos> when last did you change the fuel filter
<superfly> ages ago
<Kilos> first things first always
 * superfly is sadly quite far behind on these things... he doesn't know and he doesn't have the money to pay someone who knows
<Kilos> plug out and resting on engine metal
<pavlushka> Good night guys!
<Kilos> if it sparks then its not electrical pro
<Kilos> b
<Kilos> night pavlushka 
<Kilos> second ly
<Kilos> remove fuel pipe where it comes from pump to carb and see if fuel squirts out when cranking motor
<Kilos> fuel filters should be renewed maybe twice a year
<superfly> Kilos: there's a spark, but I can't confirm that the spark plugs themselves are not faulty
<superfly> Kilos: I don't have a carb... fuel injected
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> fuel injection very finicky with filters
<Kilos> there should even be one in the fuel tank
<Kilos> or just below
<Kilos> superfly what kinda car?
<superfly> VW Jetta 3, '93 model
<Kilos> if its same as jetta 2 then there is an eletrical fuel pump by the fuel tank and a filter right by it
<Kilos> that filter is critical
<Kilos> if blocked the pump packs up
<Kilos> when you turn the key on you should hear it hum for a few secs
<Kilos> that pump is very expensive
<Kilos> was R1500 last one i bought
<Kilos> the filter is large, not an inline filter
<superfly> Kilos: it hums
<Kilos> now
<Kilos> if you had paid attention everytime it hummed since you got the car then you learn that a change in the hum means filter getting blocked
<Kilos> not something many peeps know that arent mechanics
<Kilos> but lets try work something out
<Kilos> did it first start miss firing
<Kilos> or just dead one morning
<superfly> Kilos: it still hums the same way
<superfly> Kilos: it was having starting issues for a few weeks before dying while running one morning, and not starting again
<Kilos> google changing vw jetta 3 93 model fuel filter
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz google changing vw jetta 3 93 model fuel filter
<Maaz> Kilos: "DIY: how to replace fuel filter on mk3 Vw jetta / golf - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6p71xYdHbs :: "VW A3: Fuel Filter Removing / Checking / Replacing - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QomHEkv7CaQ :: "How to Change a Fuel Filter : How to Remove Car Parts to Reach ..." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0Sir1VYqTE :: "DIY: MK4 Jetta/Golf
<Maaz> fuel filter replacment - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqTDo_XBCcs :: "How to…
<Kilos> one of those can most likely explain better than i can from memory superfly 
<Kilos> pity you dont know a vw mechanic there, the guys that work on them daily can often tell just by listening
<superfly> I've been Youtubing :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and dont bother cleaning spark plugs, change them at least yearly
<Kilos> i hate it when everything is on youtube but for uncapped peeps i spose its great
<Kilos> easier than trying to explain with words
<Kilos> inetpro you can greet you know
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 1 day, 2 hours and 39 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-04-21 10:02:16 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-17 01:09:20 PDT
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> impossible
<Kilos> no what
<inetpro> i was been here
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hello inetpro wb
<inetpro> the body says it is time to go sleep but my mind tells me it is too early
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what have you been doing inetpro that the body is moeg
<Kilos> or are you getting old
<inetpro> Kilos: the sun has gone down in the west
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> it's only a metter of time until it shows up again in the east
<inetpro> matter*
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<NaSb> Hello Kilos
<NaSb> It's u'r world !
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> this is my home channel yes
<Kilos> all my mentors live here
<Kilos> i think its bed time for me
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<NaSb> Me also
<NaSb> but 33 users are alive o.O !
<Kilos> most of them work late hours to keep up with all the work
<Kilos> inetpro sleep tight old man
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> altzheimers r\creeping in
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-23
<Kilos> morning all
<pavlushka> Morning every one!
<mazal> Morning
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Now my mobile is dead also :(
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Only 2 weeks in and alrwady problems
<mazal> This country &^$$
<mazal> On the Afrihost sim now
<magespawn> hello the room
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<mazal> Morning magespawn
<magespawn> how is the afrihost mazal ?
<mazal> Expensive
<mazal> But have no choice , telkom mobile dead also today
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> So tired of all this &*^%&*
<Kilos> isnt your adsl working again?
<mazal> Anyway , what could cause Kubu refusing to remove a usb device ?
<Kilos> when its busy
<mazal> Put usb stick in , copied data to HDD , copy finished. Try to remove , hangs with "removing device"
<mazal> Think it was still busiy copying even though it showed copy is finished ?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> lame
<Kilos> you in too much of a hurry
<mazal> When it shows finished it should be finished
<Kilos> doesnt it show on that message thing that shows when net connected
<Kilos> i see progress bars
<mazal> That's my point , the progress bar was long finished and gone
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> file a bug report
<mazal> Have frequent crashes also
<mazal> Those "internal error occured" messages
<mazal> And different apps crashing every now and then ( of which I don't recognize the names)
<Kilos> you on 16.04 right?
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> file bug reports
<mazal> Stability not so good at the moment
<Kilos> that will make it get improved
<mazal> gtg for now , dunno how long I have to stretch this 1gig for
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Maybe I'm lucky and Telscum is busy upgrading the tower to LTE lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> bye
<Kilos> later
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<inetpro> ai! #thisguy
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> which guy
<gremble> Good morning everyone. I hope you are all still well 
<gremble> :)
<Kilos> hi gremble wb
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<inetpro> Kilos: this guy who blames the country when his mobile goes down
<gremble> If you are with CellC you only have yourself to blame if your mobile goes down :P
<magespawn> gremble: strangely, i have very few problems with mine, touch wood
<inetpro> gremble: long time no see, welcome back here sir
<gremble> Hey inetpro :)
<gremble> magespawn, I bought myself out of a contract with them so I can keep my number and move away from them
<gremble> I live in Pretoria and I don't have signal inside my own house with them
<inetpro> where did you move to now gremble?
<magespawn> i am in Hluhluwe, and it runs pretty much as expected in bush, but that is with all networks
<inetpro> I mean what mobile SP?
<inetpro> or are you in luck with ADSL even?
<gremble> I am with VodaCom. Other than their shitty practises with regards to VIoP, its alright
<gremble> For internet I have adsl
<gremble> with Mweb unfortunately :P
<inetpro> yeah, VC is not good at all but with regards to coverage still beat everyone else hands down
<gremble> CellC has a "feature" now where they charge you phonecall rates for voip :P
<Kilos> im happy with telkom mobile
<inetpro> wow, that is just ridiculous 
<inetpro> time for FTTH rollouts to speed up
<magespawn> gremble: i saw that, was not too sure about it
<inetpro> I think we need more people who can do the splicing job
<inetpro> or where is the bottleneck in this whole industry?
<inetpro> Symmetria: come now, you should know the answer to that
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> the bottleneck is not the splicing
<Symmetria> the bottleneck is in the civil works and in the permiting
<Symmetria> (and often the funding)
<inetpro> Symmetria: so there are enough guys in the industry who can do the splicing if a city is really serious about FTTH?
<inetpro> or rather, where does the buck stop even, is it not just Telkom anyway?
<inetpro> or Neotel
<inetpro> who do we call in order to get fiber to a house, school or business?
<inetpro> sad that there is still no competition in this industry
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Langjan> you ok?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<Langjan> Fine thks. started the drive it wants a password
<Kilos> oh thats easy
<Langjan> you put "Tannie" in?
<Kilos> is that in tannie
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> i am still on there as well
<Langjan> so I see
<Kilos> ok tannie passwd is 12345678 you can change it to something she will remember
<Kilos> and i gave her admin rights so you should be able to remove me completely
<Kilos> i was bang to try
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Thks but I'm gonna battle to help her with this interface
<Kilos> you can install what you like on there
<Kilos> that is a light 14.04
<Kilos> ubuntu using openbox
<Langjan> Ok, can it not run unity?  
<Kilos> i havent got any 32 bit isos , i gave my lekker mod pc to ian and the second drive in there had many isos
<Kilos> you can install
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> it uses same repos
<Langjan> is that in terminal?
<Kilos> i basically wanted to see if it books first time
<Kilos> or in synaptic
<Langjan> booted fine
<Kilos> look in then thing bottom left
<Kilos> then in system
<Kilos> you will find synaptic
<Kilos> you will see terminal icon on the bottom panel
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> now youre losing me terminal in synaptic?
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> if you have synaptic type in the search ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> not there, but am running in terminal
<Kilos> then run sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> hopefully it runs unity ok 
<Langjan> ek het mos gese hy loop al...
<Langjan> ok lets see
<Kilos> maybeyou lucky, openbox is much lighter
<Langjan> stormers 24 reds 22
<Kilos> depending on ram spead it should run unity but will be slow
<Kilos> yeah im watching as well
<Langjan> ram is 1 GB should be ok
<Kilos> tara woke me to watch
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> 1g is min
<Langjan> eish my line is running at 1Mbps, just doing a check and reset
<Kilos> 12.04 had unity 2d but i cant rememer if 14.04 can
<Langjan> well I would say if 12.04 had it it should be on 14.04
<Langjan> its done 75% running slow
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> they dropped it i think
<Kilos> thats why i build a faster pc
<Langjan> oh ok. Here goes stormers lead down the drain
<Kilos> if its too slow you can use gnome session fallback i think
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/189912/how-to-install-the-gnome-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> ldet me know what happens each step
<Kilos> let as well
<Langjan> ok thks
<Kilos> that drive has been going a year with bento trouble free
<Langjan> unpacking 50%
<Langjan> seems to be running very nicely
<Langjan> I got her network cable 55 metres for R150
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> no joints
<Kilos> is 55 enough
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> good
<Langjan> tested and working fine
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> nice when things work
<Langjan> pipes and hardware another R130 and the switch R170 delivered, on its way
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> Well it will be paid off in about 5 months
<Kilos> good thats ok then
<Langjan> savings from mobile data
<Kilos> yeah
<Langjan> and much more stable 
<Langjan> ok Kilos download completed what next?
<Kilos> it should install
<mazal> Hi
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Langjan> hi mazal 
<mazal> Got another niggle , network system icon is hidden
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/icon1-YH0YjRRr.jpeg
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/icon2-PMzX4CmY.jpeg
<Kilos> Langjan didnt it install
<mazal> Where it's supposed to be ( where mouse pointer is in pic ) is just blank
<Langjan> no
<mazal> This only happens when I'm on 3g dongle , on lan it is there
<Langjan> but maybe I must see if we come right with this interface
<Kilos> Langjan sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> then on rebooting you should be able to choose ubuntu
<Kilos> i havent tried mixing them
<Kilos> mazal whats wrongf
<mazal> Network system icon blank/missing/hidden
<mazal> See the pics
<Kilos> oh nm-applet
<Kilos> i donr see them lekker
<mazal> Only when dongle is in use
<mazal> It should be signal bars
<Kilos> when dongle is in open it and add other connection
<mazal> It's working fine
<mazal> Just the system icon that isn't
<Langjan> Kilos,  where do you switch this thing off?
<Langjan> sudo reboot?
<mazal> When I click on the blank space where it should be it open the connection info
<Kilos> left bottom corner
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> the choose logoff
<Kilos> or sudo reboot works ya
<mazal> Langjan, is that Kubuntu
<Kilos> the logoff opens a windows to shutdown reboot etc
<Kilos> no mazal bento
<mazal> oh
<mazal> Looks like my inet has signal again , lemme test
<Langjan> runs thro a lot of libraries on boot
<Kilos> hopefully on grub menu you can choose
<Langjan> I think I must install 14.04 
<Kilos> whats happening
<Langjan> nothing
<mazal> Now on lan the icon is back
<Langjan> just rebooted same
<mazal> So it's the mobile icon that's missing/blank
<Kilos> nowhere to choose ubuntu
<Kilos> ok install 14.04
<Langjan> no not in grub, only recovery mode option
<Kilos> save that page bento
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> where you put password
<Kilos> small thing you tick to choose
<Kilos> on the desktop is a file with bento links
<magespawn> home time, chat  later all
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<Kilos> Langjan whats happening
<Kilos> just save the bento links then install 14.04
<Langjan> banto links?
<Langjan> bento
<Kilos> there is a file on the desktop named bento
<Kilos> all the links to get bento are there
<Kilos> just save that on a stick
<Langjan> dunno its not running now
<Langjan> not booting from cd
<Langjan> will get back to bento
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> strange thing, it saya boot from cd then stays there, when I eject cd it boots directly on bento
<Kilos> you have to wait long its a slow machine
<Kilos> needs to load info to ram first
<Langjan> no bento links file that I can see
<Langjan> on desktop?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i might have it saved somewhwree
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> try boot from 12.04 cd
<Langjan> picks up immediately on 12.04
<Kilos> lighter
<Kilos> install 12.04
<Langjan> ok maybe better for now
<Kilos> its supported till 2017
<Langjan> thats fine
<Langjan> were back to the cd/dvd prob
<Langjan> this is cd writer
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> I forgot
<Kilos> 12.04 is on cd
<Langjan> yip
<Kilos> 14.04 is on dvd
<Kilos> you want to borrow my email addy
<Kilos> the pro doesnt use it anymore , he got too clever
<Kilos> and you can look around for more ram for that machine  in the future
<Langjan> will do
<Langjan> but they scarce 
<Kilos> i know , i only found at pc repair shops
<Langjan> same installer failure as before, perhaps motherboard prob?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> run bento, just work it out
<Kilos> it takes some looking through but everything is there
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> opera is the browser i think
<Kilos> now i dont have a bento here to look at to help you
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> I think install has damaged bento, not booting
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> not at all
<Langjan> no, says boot from cd then cursor keeps blinking
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> reboot again
<Kilos> hopefully we can get to prompt
<Langjan> same result
<Kilos> change cd for dvd and try
<Langjan> verifying dmi pool data, the boot from cd, then cursor prompt 
<Kilos> didnt we suspect the cdrom?
<Langjan> good idea
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> but windows installled from cdrom
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> why cant things go smooth
<Kilos> i should have installed 12.04 on it here
<Kilos> you could even do that on your pc
<Langjan> retrying
<Langjan> yes thats an option
<Langjan> let me try once more then will use my pc if it does not work
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> it does not detect bento any more, has obviously deleted it
<Langjan> detects 12.04
<Langjan> ok shutting down to install hdd will get back soon
<Kilos> ok
<susan> Hi Kilos 
<susan> Just checking in from tannie to say install went well, obviously there a hardware prob with her machine - I installed 12.04 on the 160 GB drive that we tried first
<susan> you sleeping Kilos ?
<Kilos> hi susan 
<Kilos> was eating sorry
<Kilos> tannie sue
<susan> hi Kilos  ja moet eet neh
<Kilos> im gald to hear that all good
<susan> yes so not hdd prob after all
<Kilos> ja lee pens nie gesond nie
<Kilos> lekker
<susan> gotta go eat myself now chat in 20 mins
<Kilos> ek bly vir julle
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> so it looks like i am coming up to jhb
<Kilos> you got a job up there?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> not a nice place but pay better normally
<magespawn> now to find affordable accommodation
<magespawn> there is a bit of a pay increase intially, but that is a probation period subject to a review in three months
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so when are you moving magespawn 
 * Kilos hates movin
<Kilos> g
<Kilos> massive job
<magespawn> it will just be me intially wife and daughter staying down here
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> somewhere betwenn now and the 22nd of next month
<magespawn> between two
<magespawn> or too
<Kilos> good luck lad
<Kilos> keep in touch
<magespawn> of course, might actually be able to organise a few get togethers etc
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> or at least attend a few
<superfly> Kilos: http://imgur.com/drykS8j
<Kilos> beautiful hey superfly 
<susan_> Hi Kilos Looks like some colder weather on the way
<Kilos> yeah
<susan_> ok just about ready to check out and install the hdd in the old man
<Kilos> lets hope
<susan_> You expect probs?
<Kilos> nope hopefully
<Kilos> didnt we try this before
<susan_> justfinalsing some updates
<susan_> no
<Kilos> good
<susan_> so now I have spare hdd
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> practise using bento on it
<susan_> Baie dankie, will think of you when I need it...
<Kilos> works better and more stable than 12.04
<susan_> bento?
<Kilos> that working system you broke
<susan_> ok if I find the time (unlikely)
<Kilos> lol
<susan_> eish
<susan_> lmga sorry!
<Kilos> it works well on older machines
<susan_> will try to remember that
<susan_> I used to like the gnome environment but now spoilt by unity, hated it passionately until I really tried
<Kilos> hahaha
<susan_> lmga
<susan_> whats happening visa-wise
<susan_> ?
<Kilos> didnt i tell you
<susan_> nothing further?
<Kilos> they foned and wanted the clearance in pdf so they could print it
<susan_> yes thats the latest you told me, its a disgrace! 
<Kilos> but they asked for a scanned copy
<Kilos> then they cant convert it them selves
<gremble> You can scan to a pdf
<susan_> so nothing since?
<Kilos> libreoffice writer converts easy
<Kilos> nope
<susan_> yes or just scan to pdf
<Kilos> im sure they will print them then put in the post bag to aus
<Kilos> i dunno bout scan things
<susan_> snailmail?
<Kilos> but will know next time
<Kilos> no the govt courier things they use between govts
<susan_> well your scanner app should show the pdf or jpg or whtever options
<Kilos> like from this embassy to their hg
<Kilos> dont make me think about scanners now
<Kilos> hq
<susan_> maybe you dont qualify to go oz, you need a criminal record to go there...lmga
<Kilos> i have one
<susan_> hq?
<Kilos> maybe its too old
<Kilos> headquarters
<susan_> ok
<susan_> my HP is 10 years old, still perfect
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maybe my record is too old man
<Kilos> they might want me to do something wrong every 6 months
<susan_> maybe you too old man
<Kilos> lol
<susan_> lmga
<susan_> die ooms
<Kilos> put that drive in that machine now lets see
<Kilos> hopefully not too many hardware diffs
<susan_> another 5 mins updates
<susan_> where do you select mirrors in 12.04?
<Kilos> update manager
<Kilos> or you install synaptic and choose there
<Kilos> it should be using our za mirror
<Kilos> why you wanna change
<Kilos> if it aint broke dont fix it
<susan_> you told me to use neulogy
<Kilos> you dont have to man
<Kilos> at times mirrors go down or take long upgrading then you change
<Kilos> if you in a hurry
<susan_> If I dont do what you tell me I get s.at on... 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> kry jy nie skaam nie
<susan_> nee wat hoekom?
<susan_> eks 'n gehoorsame outjie
<Kilos> jaja
<Kilos> why you susan with a tail
<Kilos> susan used already
<inetpro> Maaz: tell mazal your "blank" icon may just be a theme issue that may get resolved with an update, icon probably white on white background... change theme to see other colors
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<susan_> ask irc
<susan_> I see other one s also there
<Kilos> not many
<susan_> so I broke it
<Kilos> broke what?
<susan_> I broke susan and put a tail to it
<Kilos> oh ya 2 of you here
<pavlushka> inetpro: I am facing that in xubuntu as well
<susan_> how to change nick? tried, doesn't work
<Kilos> it wont you are here twice
<Kilos> one will retire now now
<inetpro> susan_: /nick MyNewNick
<susan_> hi inetpro 
<pavlushka> inetpro: dont you need to kill the ghost?
<pavlushka> Hi inetpro !
<inetpro> oops... but you may have to wait until the old one times out 
<susan_> I'm secret service Langjan
<Kilos> inetpro keep up man
<inetpro> or... use the ghost command to force it out
<Kilos> susan_ you on your pc on 12.04 drive
<Kilos> ?
<susan_> yes
<inetpro> ok, lyk my ek is te stadig vir julle, sorry ooms
<Kilos> then why bother changing nick
<susan_> reg so seuntjie
<Kilos> lol
<susan_> because you asked why the tail
<Kilos> you taking the drive to other pc soon
<inetpro> oops... en die ander ene is nog 'n tannie ook nog
<Kilos> did you install hexchat or xchat already
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> goeie dag oom Jan :-)
<susan_> me? where you think I'm chatting from...
<inetpro> of is dit al aand?
<Kilos> the 12.04 drive?
<susan_> hi inetpro weer 'n keer...lmga
<susan_> yes Kilos 
<susan_> Dis aand op die dag van 23
<inetpro> ek sal maar eerder weer gaan wegkruip dat julle kan aagaan, anders lag julle te veel
<Kilos> you installed xchat before updating even
<susan_> so?
<Kilos> it will make the drive boot to grub prompt when you change to another pc
<susan_> gotta report to the boss
<susan_> what does that mean?
<Kilos> it means you will have to start all over again
<Kilos> just joking
<Kilos> hopefully it works
<Kilos> inetpro you may drop a few words of wisdom here
<Kilos> susan_ thats a long 5 mins
<susan_> yes, still running
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: you expect words of wisdom from a young one amongst wise men? no, no, no...
<Kilos> hahaha you the only one here with a bit of brains
<susan_> I suppose fresh 12.04 is very outdated re updates by now?
<Kilos> everyone else has lots
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> very seldom needs updates
<Kilos> skuus boetie
<Kilos> ek terg net
<inetpro> haha, ek weet :-)
<Kilos> when you say that to someone face to face
<Kilos> they actually swell with pride 
 * inetpro continues with other work in the background
<Kilos> then the second remarks pops their  bubble
<susan> dis beter
<Kilos> wat  is beter
<susan> susan
<Kilos> aha
<susan> stert is weg ek het die ekstra een toegemaak
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> jy peuter te veel terwyl jy instaleer
<susan> ou mans hou van peuter, dis hoekom die jong bokkies van hulle hou
<mazal> Time for a break
<Maaz> mazal: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell mazal your "blank" icon may just be a theme issue that may get resolved with an update, icon probably white on white background... change theme to see other colors" 19 minutes and 38 seconds ago
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> inetpro, copy that. I already tried finding a way to make the daskbar darker but failed. I will keep digging in the theme settings thanx
<susan> Wie is mazal?
<mazal> Oi , changed the theme and everything crashes
<Kilos> hy maak pcs reg by die tronk
<susan> related to Maaz?
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> maaz breek nie goed nie
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> mazal breek als
<mazal> hey
<susan> breek uit die tronk
<mazal> Ek breek goed net op sekere dae en tye :P
<mazal> Nou en dan los ek dit uit
<Kilos> lol
<susan> Ek breek altyd alles
<susan> Kilos,  weet
<susan> as hy my sien is dit al wat hy vra - wat het jy gebreek...
<mazal> hehehe
<Kilos> one year old stable trouble free working drive an OS detroyed in 20 mins
<susan> ek doen wat hy my se dan breek dit
<susan> dis daai ou gnome goed wat jy mee rondneuk
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> bento is nie gnome nie
<susan> watse interface was daai dan?
<Kilos> openbox
<susan> amper soos gnome
<mazal> Ek kennie Bento nie
<susan> beter so
<susan> lmga
<Kilos> net inetpro en ek het gekyk daarna dink ek
<Kilos> n tannie van 56 in frankryk het dit gebou
<susan> Dis nie 'n tannie nie, dis 'n jong dingetjie...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> vir jou ja
<Kilos> die res hier moet vir haar tannie se
<susan> ja en hulle soek ervaring
<Kilos> hier min oor 40 hier
<susan> umfaans
<Kilos> yebo
<mazal> Ek is draem net net oor 40
<mazal> darem*
<Kilos> en pro ook
<Kilos> die res is jonk
<mazal> Sal nie so sê as jy na my hobbie kyk nie
<susan> Dis die manne wat met die neukenaars saam grootgeword het
<Kilos> ja ek stem
<mazal> BTW oom , ek het gister nog 'n game gekoop hehehehe :)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> jy is eintlik bietjie siek dink ek
<susan> wats jou stiokperdjie mazal ?
<mazal> Kon.....nie......weerstaan.....nie......
<mazal> Video games susan
<Kilos> pc speletjies
<susan> sjoe
<mazal> Korreksie Kilos , video games
<mazal> nie pc nie
<Kilos> compulsive buyer
<mazal> Ek blok myself nie in een platform in nie , het 4 verskillendes
<mazal> Dit herninner my , ek het nog nie steam install op die pc nie
<Kilos> sjoe susan daai ding nog besig daar
<susan> al speletjie wat ek op die neukenaars speel is skaak, so nou en dan as ek tyd kry
<gremble> I recently got a windows machine again so I have been dabbling in those video games as well
<mazal> Ek het PS3 , PS4 , Xbox360 en pc
<susan> Ja Kilos lyk my hys amper klaar
<mazal> En ek oorweeg Xbox One ook
<susan> mazal,   dis Grieks vir my 
<mazal> Dis consoles
<Kilos> gaming machines susan 
<Kilos> playstations
<susan> speedy gonsoles? gonsales? 
<mazal> Om Kilos , at least is ek darem nou al terug op Ubuntu by die huis
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> Dis darem een verbetering
<susan> ok Kilos  ek gaan nou weg dan sien ons wat werk 
<Kilos> lank genoeg gevat\
<mazal> Issie
<Kilos> geluk susan 
<mazal> So jaar en half omtrent
<susan> dankie boetie
<susan> is daar genoeg speletjies op ubuntu vir jou mazal ?
<mazal> Susan nie eers naastenby nie :(
<Kilos> nee hy koop goed
<Kilos> mazal have you tried 0ad
<mazal> Dis hoekom consoles my main gaming masjiene is , Linux het te swak gaming support
<mazal> Kilos, last time I checked it was still being developed and in beta
<Kilos> it will be for years yet i think
<Kilos> but its playable
<mazal> One of those never ending stories
<Kilos> same as ubuntu
<Kilos> just keeps getting better
<mazal> Well when I checked last week 5 of my games in my steam library has Linux support. Should install steam and check it out
<mazal> Next month , when I have data again
<Kilos> neelsie uses steam lots
<mazal> But it's mostly the lesser Indie games. The big boys don't develop for Linux , yet
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> you were supposed to give gaming support on that other thing
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> slacker
<Kilos> trello
<mazal> Dunno why , the PS3 is proove that Linux can game. If memory serves it's OS is based on Yellow Dog Linux. ( If I remember correctly )
<mazal> I guess they feel not big enough market.
<Kilos> nearly bedtime
<mazal> So vroeg ? 
<mazal> Dis Saterdag
<Kilos> yes im tired
<mazal> okey
<Kilos> watched 5 games of rugby today
<Kilos> sweated lots
<mazal> I watched 1 old one , 2007 WC final
<Kilos> i watched all the supers played today
<mazal> Have a few old games on disk and watch it every now and then. Don't have DSTV
<Kilos> i watch on mnet sport channel
<Kilos> even mnet is expensive now
<Kilos> but sis hooked so i score
<magespawn> right, back again
<mazal> Yeah it's too much per month just for tv , but I have other reason for not having it which I will not say on family channel
<Kilos> wb
<mazal> Hi magespawn
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal plans the evening
<mazal> Game or movie
<Kilos> wb susan 
<pavlushka-> Hi magespawn!
<Kilos> you have 2 irc clients running or something
<pavlushka-> Hi mazal!
<mazal> Hi pavlushka-
<susan> running well and looking good!
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> Must be a Toyota then
<magespawn> hi pavlushka- 
<susan> Auto Union
<susan> Young uns dont even know what that is...
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> we had a few
<mazal> Yeah , sounds like something that is about to strike
<Kilos> plywood body first
<Kilos> dkw
<Kilos> then 1000 station wagon
<susan> yes and 1000s and 1000sp
<Kilos> deutse kleine wunder
<Kilos> 3/6
<susan> no launcher icon siza adjustment this side...?
<susan> size
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> and it worked on your pc
<susan> yes
<susan> strange
<Kilos> different screen too
<Kilos> hardware diffs
<susan> screen is fine
<Kilos> type in additional in dash
<susan> drivers?
<Kilos> see what it says
<Kilos> graphics
<susan> searching
<Kilos> what graphics is in there
<Kilos> tell before you install
<susan> How do I see that - in tweak?
<Kilos> lspci
<susan> in terminal?
<Kilos> yip
<susan> which part of output youwanna see?
<Kilos> you most likely in 2d as well so many things dont work as well as 3d
<Kilos> you look for graphics
<Kilos> not me
<Kilos> nvidia or intel
<Kilos> with nvidia i can suggest but with intel im lost
<Kilos> additional should show you as well
<susan> vga? nothing else 
<Kilos> inetpro help
<inetpro> wat nou?
<Kilos> ai! we need a unity user with a memory back to 12.04
<Kilos> susan> no launcher icon siza adjustment this side...?
 * inetpro wonders how far back he should read
<Kilos> 1 line
<inetpro> doesn't make sense
<Kilos> susan explain better
<Kilos> maybe bottom panel size
<susan> well on my machine the launcher icon size adjustment showed, on this one its gone
<Kilos> graphics
 * inetpro knows nothing about Unity
<susan> system settings, appearance, look
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> and even less about Windows
<Kilos> give him some comands to run man
<Kilos> i was on unity and you helped me
<inetpro> can't help, sorry
<susan> Normally under "look" it gives appearance then launcher icon size adjustment
<Kilos> susan sudo apt-get update
<susan> ok thks inetpro 
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<inetpro> don't have Unity here to check and test 
<inetpro> Google is your friend
<Kilos> your friend
<Kilos> susan you done those commands
<Kilos> ??
<inetpro> oops... I forget, you may even have to use something other than Google even
<susan> yes, running
<susan> and upgrade?
<Kilos> next will be sudo aptitude upgrade
 * inetpro noticed a badly written advisory article about avoiding google.com 
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> but somebody else could perhaps explain
 * inetpro busy in the background
<susan> it said install and
<Kilos> huh
<susan> got to reboot
<pavlushka-> good night guys!
<Kilos> night
<magespawn> inetpro: avoid google.com?
<susan> ok will live with large launcher for now
<inetpro> magespawn: http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_29786995/google-warns-security-threat-its-own-website
<Kilos> how large
<inetpro> magespawn: http://www.kentucky.com/news/business/article72710997.html
<Kilos> Maaz google 12.04 launcher cant size smaller
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to resize the Unity launcher? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/18345/how-to-resize-the-unity-launcher :: "unity - Can I make the launcher Icons smaller than 32 pixels? - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/70306/can-i-make-the-launcher-icons-smaller-than-32-pixels :: "How can I change the size of Unity 2D launcher icons? - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82395/how-can-i-change-the-size-of-unity-2d-launcher-icons :…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just like a female
<Kilos> walk away when you wanna say something
<Kilos> what did he break now
<Kilos> pc  froze
<Kilos> Langjan what broke
<Langjan> niks nie
<Langjan> lmga! sorry to disappoint you
<Kilos> nou hoe verdwyn jy net so
<Langjan> verdwyn? Ek was nie hier nie...
<Kilos> Maaz google 12.04 launcher cant size smaller
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to resize the Unity launcher? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/18345/how-to-resize-the-unity-launcher :: "unity - Can I make the launcher Icons smaller than 32 pixels? - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/70306/can-i-make-the-launcher-icons-smaller-than-32-pixels :: "How can I change the size of Unity 2D launcher icons? - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82395/how-can-i-change-the-size-of-unity-2d-launcher-icons :…
<Kilos> susan is weg man
<Langjan> Ja ek het haar weggejaag
<Kilos> i think adding a graphics card there will solve the prob
<Kilos> one of the above links will say how
<Kilos> but large icons are good for old eyes
<Langjan> icon size adjustment is complicated in 12.04, she will not notice diff and if a problem will auto-hide the launcher
<Kilos> ok so may i go sleep now?
<Langjan> yes thks, that old machine is running well now
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> tel eers die skape
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ill be here tomorrow
<Langjan> slaap lekker Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie oom en jy ook
<Langjan> dankie vir al jou geduld en hulp
<Kilos> ek bly dit werk
<Langjan> ja ek ook
<Kilos> altyd n plesier
<Langjan> baie
<Langjan> mooi loop
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Langjan> dankie my vriend
<Kilos> anytime
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-24
<mazal> Mornings
<mazal> https://utappia.org/2016/04/22/how-to-search-install-remove-snap-packages-in-ubuntu/
<mazal> But it doesn't work on Kubuntu though
<pavlushka> hello every one!
<pavlushka> is it working, I am from tty1
<pavlushka> Hi mazal!
<pavlushka> Hello inetpro !
<pavlushka> Hello theblazehen !
<Kilos> morning all
<Langjan> Kilos, hi broer
<Langjan> hi guys
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> ek moet gaan eet 
<Kilos> sal nou nou terug wees
<Langjan> gaaf ek ook
<Kilos> Langjan im back
<Kilos> had to pump water too
<Kilos> what did you brewak today
<Kilos> break
<Kilos> sjoe julle groot mense eet baie ne
<Kilos> oh btw beautiful deeks
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> wb
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , all well (oh and thanks)
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> yes all fine here ty and there
<nlsthzn> yup, all good thanks
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Langjan you still here
<Kilos> ive done a couple od drive changes look for 1 pic
<Langjan> Hi Kilos yes sorry we had lunch then flaked out, Juanita is not well.
<Kilos> tablets dont to well when swimming in the bath
<Kilos> oh my sorry to hear that
<Kilos> go sleep sir
<Langjan> No were fine thks, had a good forty winks
<Langjan> Susan very happy with her installation
<Kilos> lovely pics of deeks ty
<Kilos> im glad
<Langjan> Yes nostalgic though, thks 
<Langjan> were good times
<Kilos> did you install gufw for her
<Langjan> gufw?
<Kilos> i souped the 1000s station wagon
<Kilos> used to smoke tires and fly robot to robot
<Langjan> ok, nice, what did you do?
<Kilos> lifted some ports and lowered others i think
<Langjan> Mine smoked tyres in 1st, 2nd and 3rd 
<Kilos> forget all the 2 stoke stuff
<Langjan> I'll never forget
<Kilos> wonderful cars but no good with todays fuel prices
<Langjan> There was a goy named Bokkie in Pretoria who raced a bit
<Langjan> guy
<Langjan> and Johny Nel?
<Kilos> you know where the 3-6 came from
<Langjan> three cyliners firing double-time
<Kilos> 3 cylinder that performed better than a 6
<Kilos> i dont think mine did 10 mpg
<Kilos> used to eat juice
<Kilos> long ago in hidden memories
<Langjan> No, mine did 23 mpg going flat-out running at 100mph-plus
<Kilos> i boutht a valiant barracuda after that that was more economical
<Langjan> It did chew juice whebn I used the dcoe 45 weber
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> i member webber carb too
<Kilos> weber
<Kilos> had great fun
<Kilos> and pancake air filter
<Langjan> but when I used to cruise at a reasoable 80 mph it gave 30 mpg 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> no mine drank like a camel
<Langjan> built a full-circle crank to boost crankcase pressure
<Kilos> i bought onde
<Kilos> one
<Kilos> from galguts i think
<Kilos> they imported lots of deek stuff
<Langjan> full circle? Interesting, did not know they were available
<Langjan> in SA
<Kilos> might have had another name i dont remember
<Kilos> imported from germany
<Kilos> galguts was in pta
<Langjan> My dream was to mount carb on crankcase and fit reed valves, but to complicated 
<Kilos> hahaha yeah when bikes started using them i gave up
<Kilos> used to love tuning bikes as well
<Kilos> delorto carbs
<Langjan> two-stroke bikes I presume?
<Kilos> float hung on a rubber pipe so it could stay level when cornering
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> My pal had a set of three amals, worked like a dream 
<Kilos> i raced kreidler
<Langjan> dont know bikes
<Kilos> whew that spelling looks wrong
<Langjan> which one?
<Kilos> kreidler
<Langjan> kriedler?
<Kilos> german racing 50 cc
<Kilos> lemme google
<Langjan> what is gufw?
<Kilos> graphic firewall to stop all incoming
<Kilos> keeps baddies out
<Langjan> never heard of it
<Kilos> look in synaptic
<Kilos> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_cc_Grand_Prix_motorcycle_racing
<Langjan> sorry system froze solid when I tried to open synaptic
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> gufw installing now, will check it out
<Kilos> very simple
<Kilos> you just open it and turn it on
<Kilos> only allows outgoing
<Langjan> then what does it break?
<Kilos> you can also set what you want to allow in
<Kilos> dunno mine works fie
<Kilos> fine
<Langjan> fee fie foe fum
<Langjan> remember where that comes from?
<Kilos> ek ruik n englsman
<Langjan> Ja, Jan en die boontjierank
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> be he alive or be he dead ill grind his bones to make my bread
<Langjan> so if I turn this on what will it stop?
<Kilos> others from getting onto your pc
<Langjan> you mean via internet?
<Kilos> i remember i had to turn it off to do some networking stuff
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> can they get on now?
<Kilos> hackers can get in anywhere
<Kilos> good ones that is
<Langjan> What about my existing network?
<Kilos> try it
<Langjan> And adding Susan
<Kilos> i dont know everything
<Kilos> you can always turn it off
<Kilos> or remove
<Langjan> well thats what i pay you for
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> superfly can you explain?
<superfly> explain what?
<Kilos> why use gufw
<Langjan> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Langjan
<Langjan> he made me install gufw now he cant tell me what it does 
<Langjan> lmga
<superfly> Kilos: the only time I use a firewall is for my router
<Kilos> ok Langjan remove it
<Kilos> sudo aptitude remove gufw
<Langjan> make up your mind boss
<Kilos> ill keep using it
<Kilos> i have many enemies
<Langjan> why would that be?
<Kilos> um
<Langjan> windows?
<Kilos> i dont comb my hair the right way
<Kilos> i used to say them sleg
<Langjan> om, im lucky - I dont have any to comb
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Will gufw stop incoming skype calls?
<Kilos> i dont think so
<Kilos> doesnt stop debs
<Langjan> I see skype in listening report
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> skype me please lets see
<Kilos> it eats data man
<Kilos> i even have to curb debbie
<Langjan> just do a chat message but see if it connects me as contact 
<Langjan> jan.greeff
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> theres lots of you
<Langjan> Should only be one, skype name jan.greeff
<Kilos> i did
<Langjan> email jan@verslank.net
<Kilos> warmbad pretoria paarl columbus
<Kilos> en meer
<Langjan> warmbad
<Langjan> weet jy nog nie waar ek bly nie?
<Kilos> bela bela
<Langjan> ja warmbad
<Kilos> you not answering
<Langjan> dieselfde ding
<Langjan> you have to send contact request
<Kilos> whats that
<Langjan> skype automatically asks you to send a contact request for all new contacts, thats what I want to see, if gufw lets it through
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i found a request thing
<Langjan> did you find my skype name? It should show there
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> do you have skype open even
<Langjan> whats your skype name?
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> maybe gufw is blocking you
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> see pm
<Langjan> did you click on send contact request?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> ok ive switched gufw off, try again
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> gufw will not by itself block anything that it isn't set to do... when just run it has the same default behaviour than not running it... it only becomes relevant when you make changes to it afaik...
<nlsthzn> then again what do I know :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its good now if something doesnt work there i can blame unity
<Kilos> he has been getting away with things lately
<Kilos> Langjan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<Kilos> learn what you can do with it
<Kilos> im tired
<nlsthzn> unity in 16.04 perhaps one of the most stable DE I have used in the last 5 years...
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> speed usable again today
<Langjan> Hi nlsthzn, by DE you mean operating system? 
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5275261140
<Langjan> stop bragging Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz define DE
<Maaz> Kilos: De- \De-\ A prefix from Latin de down, from, away; as in debark, decline, decease, deduct, decamp. In words from the French it is equivalent to Latin dis- apart, away; or sometimes to de. Cf. {Dis-}. It is negative and opposite in derange, deform, destroy, etc. It is intensive in deprave, despoil, declare, desolate, etc. [1913 Webster], DE n 1: a Mid-
<Maaz> Atlantic state; one of the original 13 colonies [syn: {Delaware}, {Diamond State}, {First State}…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maybe environment fits in there
<Kilos> nope Langjan the guys with over 50mb/s  brag
<Langjan> now I know exactly what DE is...
<Langjan> l,mga
<Kilos> what'
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> desktop environment
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> i battle with all the short things
<Kilos> nlsthzn what is it man
<Langjan> meaning the os I presume. Good to know
<Langjan> I'll be watching, may upgrade sooner then 
<Kilos> after 3 months
<Langjan> gonna leave you guys, have work to do
<nlsthzn> DE - desktop environment... the interface. Unity, gnome-shell, kde-plasma etc. :p
<Kilos> 16.04.1
 * nlsthzn goes now... bbl
<Kilos> cheers nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ty for the visit
<Langjan> chat again some time Kilos lekker aand  
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Kilos> wag
<Langjan> remember to switch gufw on
<Kilos> leyt them sort this first
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+bugs
<Langjan> ?
<Langjan> does this relate to my freeze earlier?
<Langjan> Kilos, you there?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> no man you are on 14.04
<Kilos> anyway try typing in
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck and rebootin or going off
<Kilos> when it boots it looks for things that are wrong
<Kilos> the pro has a link on where to do fsck stuff but i forgot
<Langjan> ok will do when I switch off tonight, thks
<Kilos> skype made your unity freeze
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Langjan ^^
<Langjan> sudo touch /forcefsck  
<Langjan> you were right, I got it in my library
<Langjan> Mooi loop Kilos 
<Langjan> wat is ^^?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> Maaz tell Langjan ^^ beteken kyk bo
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> gremble o/
<Kilos> wb Cryterion 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed
<Kilos> all good there sir?
<Cryterion> Hi
<Kilos> wbb need modem for a bit
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How are you?
<gremble> Gah. I have this HP probook on which I really want to install linux. But I cannot get it to boot with a USB and the bios randomly freezes 
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils nlsthzn I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<nlsthzn> thanks Maaz 
<Kilos> fine ty gremble  and you
<gremble> I am well thanks
<Kilos> gremble lets start at the beginning
<Kilos> have you looked in bios
<Kilos> might be a bug in bios itself
<Kilos> so batteries out for and hour at least the set bios to defaults and then set boot order etc
<Kilos> this thinkpad also refused to accept linux , thats why i brought it to me
<Kilos> some windows stuff in bios i had to change
<Kilos> i think it was allow something or other
<nlsthzn> often a quick search with the exact make and model will give results for some specific issues etc...
<Kilos> before you worry about batteries out ty reset bios to default values
<Kilos> oh and google is your friend
<Kilos> im a hammer and nails guy
<gremble> So far no luck. But I will probably sort it out over the June/July vacation. 
<Kilos> but let me know so i can also learn
<gremble> Then I will have time
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> then pull batteries for a day 
<Kilos> then bios will go to factory setting on its own
<gremble> Doesn't the mobo have it's own battery?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> finding it can be google work
<Kilos> google chaging cmos battery in that particular make and model
<Kilos> changing
<Kilos> they will most likely give a few youtube links as well so if you have data then you can watch how
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-17
<Kilos> o/
<paddatrapper> Kilos: o/
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> How's your Easter been oom? 
<Kilos> quiet. slept most of the time hehe
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> hi there pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: facing huge loss in my packets.
<Kilos> bad internet
<pavlushka> yeah
<pavlushka> Kilos: but I first though my router went crazy
<Kilos> lol this one does all the time
<pavlushka> a little though
<Kilos> disconnects and needs two reboots to connect again
<Kilos> very frustating
<pavlushka> Kilos: but two points, for any system, configuring the Lan to connect to net is easier and you got wifi, that's an attraction.
<Kilos> wifi sucks here
<pavlushka> Kilos: you can brag, "We have wifi in our house"  :p
<Kilos> the mobile signsl is so bad that the wifi from the router sucks
<Kilos> hahaha
<pavlushka> Kilos: aaaaaa, you can enjoy interconnectivity of your devices in your home network :)
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: and also you can connect a printer so every one can access that from each device or you can add a sharable usb storage using the router, of course which has that feature.
<pavlushka> Hello blazy
<pavlushka> theblazehen: ;)
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<theblazehen> How's things?
<nsnzero> evening all
<pavlushka> nsnzero: evening :)
<nsnzero> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> theblazehen: things are decaying :p
<theblazehen> hey nsnzero. pavlushka how so?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: everything decays, degrades, disintegrates unless..
<nsnzero> good evening theblazehen 
<pavlushka> theblazehen: and my things are dyeing one by one :( time to renew things but..
<theblazehen> pavlushka:  sucks :(
<theblazehen> This weekend I gave brother what I thought was his HDD, was actually mine, to use in his physical pc. Had to do a reinstall of OS, and hoping that the disk image I grabbed after windows install still has my GridCoin wallet, having a PCI-e sata card dying, and another hdd dying right now :(
<pavlushka> :(
<theblazehen> And my hdd also had the boot drive for storage server
<theblazehen> So, had to rebuild the os for that as well, luckily I didn't lose data
<theblazehen> hi poppingtonic
<nsnzero> hdd's are so temperamental 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah. Biggest issue was me giving brother wrong disk though. And I was running 12x HDD + 3x SSD, was bound to happen some time
<nsnzero> label them  theblazehen 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah, I really should
<nsnzero> i was watching this video on the google data center - they regularly swap and scrap hdd well before the expire - they have a device that crushes the platters 
<theblazehen> Nice
<theblazehen> https://xkcd.com/1737/
<nsnzero> my main hdd was giving trouble - i didnt do a recent backup - now i am in the process of rebuilding all my documents - just by shear luck the databases where copied onto another pc 
<theblazehen> Ouch :(
<nsnzero> lesson learned the hard way 
<theblazehen> Yeah. I have everything important backed up, and most stuff synced to other computers
<pavlushka> lol, my back up died ha ha
<superfly> Meh. My speed test only gets to 180Mbps... Check out my @Speedtest result! How fast is your internet? http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/2798379555     
<tumbleweed> yeah, I can't push more than about 200Mbps over wifi http://www.speedtest.net/result/6225592814.png
<tumbleweed> oh, I owe you an e-mail, /me digs
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-18
<nsnzero> morning all
<superfly> morning nsnzero. got my internet working at my new house, wanna cry, I mean, see?
<superfly> :-P
<nsnzero> welcome back superfly - lol
<superfly> nsnzero: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/2798383711
<nsnzero> i dont even get 1mbs 
<superfly> I got a 300Mbps down, 30Mbps up connection.
<nsnzero> i am so jealous
<superfly> I'll be working from home, so I need to make sure that I can always do what I need to (which includes video conferencing).
<MaNI> only 30Mbps up, not that impressive, shitty american internet :p
<andrewlsd> Mornings Ubuntu-ZA
<nsnzero> 300mbs is faster than my lan
 * andrewlsd lurks again
<MaNI> but 10 is not :p
<theblazehen> Hi all
<nsnzero> morning theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> one question : why when i use vboxmanage in tmux the virtual machine closes when the terminal after detaching tmux from it 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Does a vm console pop up, or is it headless?
<nsnzero> theblazehen: headless - it starts fine - runs fine - but closes as soon as i end the ssh session - it runs in tmux 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Any reason for virtualbox over kvm?
<theblazehen> Running a relatively recent distro?
<theblazehen> Does your tmux stay alive?
<nsnzero> no reason - it was the first vm i tried out
<theblazehen> (Thinking about https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=825394)
<nsnzero> running 16.04 
<nsnzero> tmux staying alive - good question - let me check
<theblazehen> If you're running on linux, I'd go with kvm (or Xen, if you like. But kvm is more popular)
<theblazehen> jSimple too
<theblazehen> s/j//
<theblazehen> Just `sudo tasksel`, select Virtual Machine Host and install `virt-manager`
<nsnzero> nice - theblazehen 
<andrewlsd> +1 for virt-manager
<andrewlsd> virtualbox is nice for running Windows in a VM, with shared folders etc. but if you need to run  other VMs and/or have them start at boot time or even primarily run them headless,  then KVM via virt-manager FTW.
<MaNI> Only annoying thing with kvm is networking, theres no nice solution to bridge AND be able to access host IP 
<andrewlsd> ^ hmm yip. I tend to run two bridges.
<andrewlsd> or use laptop wifi for internet and laptop eth for bridge of vms.
<andrewlsd> (when they need internet access)
<MaNI> I have some gross script that adds a macvlan interface onto the hypervisor with the same IP as main network card :(
<MaNI> https://pastebin.com/N8xQ2GRk < I don't like it though and I worry that at times it might be the cause of weird network issues
<nsnzero> virtual box is good for us beginners 
<MaNI> I really wish there was just an official way to do this
<MaNI> otherwise really happy with kvm though :p
<theblazehen> MaNI: A normal bridge Just Works for me?
 * nsnzero is slowly becoming a hard core linux user
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Easier to `tasksel` and `apt install virt-manager` than virtualbox :) 
<theblazehen> It's okay on windows though
<MaNI> theblazehen, with 2 network cards you mean? It's easy enough to get it working on a machine with two cards but this machine only has one
<MaNI> or you mean you are using bridging instead of e.g. macvtap? IIRC that doesn't scale well if you are running multiple VMs it's fine for 1 VM
<theblazehen> MaNI: Nope, just one. Just a normal bridge, with your IP on the bridge not directly on the nic
<theblazehen> > or you mean you are using bridging instead of e.g. macvtap? IIRC that doesn't scale well if you are running multiple VMs it's fine for 1 VMyeah, that
<nsnzero> virtual box doesnt auto mount usb disks - which is irritating 
<theblazehen> Well, works great with plenty of containers
<MaNI> I'll probably just shove another network card in here at some point and be done with it
<theblazehen> MaNI: Or are you talking say 100+ VMs on a host, with decent hardware?
<MaNI> I tend to have 5 VMs running on my dev box at any given time
 * theblazehen didn't have issues with around 6 VMs and 40 containers on old desktop-running-as-server
<MaNI> I don't recall bridging working for me in this scenario, but I may remember wrong, or something may have changed - I mean it's been a few years since I looked I've just been using the same solution since I first set it up (which is the script)
<theblazehen> Was only getting around 7 gbit/s between containers, but that was more an issue of mtu / cpu / ram speed I think
<theblazehen> Yeah, I've only been running that many VMs + containers for like a year or so
<MaNI> or it may have even been some hardware (or kernel) specific gotcha - can try it again when I get a break I guess
<MaNI> though maybe I should anyway just shove in an extra card - it's only like R100 or whatever for another network card and that solves everything
<nsnzero> can i import vbox images into kvm ?
<MaNI> you can import vbox harddrives, you'll have to reconfigure the hardware part of the machine
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah, check `qemu-img`
<nsnzero> mani theblazehen thanks 
<theblazehen> MaNI, eh. On new server just getting 11 gbit/s between containers. dunno how exactly it's done between them, but it may be slowed down a bit due to NUMA stuff?
<MaNI> No idea, I'm not a hardware/networking guy :p 
<theblazehen> Either way, IMO if you're doing more than 10 gbit/s between VMs then it's either storage, in which case, pass through an iSCSI LUN as a direct block device, then it's just guest running storage <-> host, not storage guest<->host<->guest, or you'll likely be CPU bound anyway (I'm guessing) if you're passing that much application data. Or memory speed bound
<theblazehen> Or different NUMA zones like this case I guess, could slow you down
<theblazehen> Right. That's a valid use case if you have multiple CPUs
<theblazehen> Although in that case if application isn't NUMA aware, which it should be if you run multiple instances and not just for replication, you can use shared memory between containers afaik, may be faster than overhead of TCP/IP
<theblazehen> Not a huge improvement, but container -> guest network gets 12.6 gbit/s over TCP/IP
<theblazehen> Just running a http://ark.intel.com/products/64590/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2650-20M-Cache-2_00-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI though
<theblazehen> maxing out a single cpu core
<theblazehen> For comparison, direct to localhost is just 30.6 gbit/s
<MaNI> hehe, my needs are quite a bit more modest than anything like that, I just need dev VMs that can access the rest of the network at reasonable speeds while being able to also ping the hypervisor and not have to be on a different subnet :)
 * theblazehen still thinks if your application traffic needs more than 10 gbit/s you should probably use more physical hardware
<theblazehen> Heh, yeah :p I like taking things too far though
<theblazehen> Have you _seen_ my hardware specs? lol
<MaNI> yeah I can only dream of hardware like that
<MaNI> which reminds me, I should upgrade soon now that theres finally some consumer CPU competition again
<theblazehen> https://linx.li/lawf60tu.txt (I normally use around 64 GiB more RAM, so it's not all wasted)
<theblazehen> Although an i7-4790k still ends up a bit faster than my Xeon though. At least I have 2 of them
<theblazehen> And an i7-4790k can't address 384 GiB RAM :p
<theblazehen> If that nigerian prince gets back to me soon I'll be upgrading to full flash storage though
<theblazehen> ... Would anyone be interested in a south african FidoNet node?
<nsnzero> is it like freenode ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero: It's a BBS basically
<nsnzero> ok nice old school 
<theblazehen> Yeah
 * theblazehen thinks that phone call costs will make people not really want to use it though
<theblazehen> (FidoNet is basically a network of BBSs if I understand right)
<theblazehen> And exposing it over telnet or something kinda gets rid of the cool part or running a BBS anyway
<nsnzero> they all use dsl lines - before its was only dial-up 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: yeah. So these days people would probably prefer to telnet into node, rather than dial in
<theblazehen> In which case, why bother running a BBS
<nsnzero> nostalgia theblazehen 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Heh. /me never got to experience it in the first place :(
<nsnzero> looked cool in the old movies - but i also didnt have the thrill of bbs 
 * theblazehen got rid of a PCI modem because I never expected to want to use it :(
<theblazehen> Yeah. Wargames ftw
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Did you know that hackthissite has a phreaking section?
<nsnzero> no never knew that
 * theblazehen also liked that kind-of phreaking? scene in wargames
<nsnzero> war dialing 
<nsnzero> telnet telehack.com 
<theblazehen> And https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5b5GWDqYrk a real phreaking scene
<theblazehen> nice ty nsnzero
<nsnzero> its got a WOPR server there somewhere 
<theblazehen> Nice
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Did you get to it, or just know it's there?
<nsnzero> i got to it - lol - everything from the movie is there including thermo-nulcear war
<theblazehen> nice
<nsnzero> its got 25 000 hosts to explore and hack into
<nsnzero> http://telehack.com/telehack.html
<theblazehen> wow, nice. ty nsnzero
<MaNI> there just shoved a second NIC in and put all the VMS as macvtap|eth1 - hooray for hardware solutions
<theblazehen> MaNI: but then you're limited by speed of the NIC :/
<MaNI> most the traffic is to external boxes anyway
<theblazehen> Ah
 * theblazehen wishes my whole network was 10 gbit :( Only (storage + my pc) and server have 10 gbit connection between them
<andrewlsd> MaNI: sudo brctl show
<andrewlsd> http://pastebin.methlab.lsd.co.za/5zvv316p.txt
<andrewlsd> I use a bridge to share network, so that VMs and containers can all talk to each other too.
<andrewlsd> one network.
<andrewlsd> admittedly, sometimes I remove eth0 from it so that they can't access external stuff.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Nice idea. Have you looked a `ebtables`?
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: I have _looked_ at ebtables. I haven't had a cause to use it yet.
<theblazehen> http://pastebin.methlab.lsd.co.za/boehzrnn.txt my `brctl show`. Basically the same thing
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Heh. Try to avoid it :p
<andrewlsd> except you have a bond device :-D
<theblazehen> Ended up just dropping everything to iptables when I used it
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yeah, but bridge is the same :p
<andrewlsd> I configured LXD not to start its own bridge.
<andrewlsd> (ditto for `libvirt`)
<andrewlsd> interesting that your `virtbr0` has Spanning Tree Protocol enabled.
<theblazehen> Hmm. Was the default IIRC
<theblazehen> I use br0 for VMs anyway
<theblazehen> nsnzero: `apt install bsdgames`, `wargames` :)
<theblazehen> Hmm. /me should actually rewrite my `hangman` solver properly
<theblazehen> The more I use perl the less I like it
 * theblazehen never knew that going from web interface admin -> command execution was a big deal... /me has some reporting to do in that case...
<theblazehen> https://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2017-6334
<nsnzero> have good afternoon everyone
<nsnzero> evening all
<superfly> Hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi superfly 
 * superfly is busy getting all his Red Hat accounts set up
<superfly> They take security seriously.
 * nsnzero wonders why he cant ssh into his server
<theblazehen> Hi nsnzero, superfly
<theblazehen> superfly: Nice. What you going to be working on there?
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen 
<superfly> theblazehen: I'm a testing engineer on the CloudForms team. CloudForms Red Hat's "product" version of ManageIQ
<nsnzero> congrats superfly 
<nsnzero> theblazehen: do you think installing kvm messed up my ssh settings ? i didnt reboot after installing as well 
<theblazehen> superfly: Nice
<theblazehen> nsnzero: How so?
<theblazehen> Can't ssh in?
<nsnzero> nope - no errors just no response - server is up 
<theblazehen> Can you `ssh -vvv teh.server`?
<nsnzero> it emails me  its system state every 30 minutes 
<theblazehen> Does it hang after sending version string?
<theblazehen> You can ping it?
<nsnzero> connection timeout after a long wait 
<theblazehen> Does IP come from dhcp or static?
<nsnzero> dhcp 
<theblazehen> You should have gotten a new IP
<theblazehen> Can probably check hostname on dhcp server
<theblazehen> Otherwise check arp cache if your local pc is on same lan perhaps
<theblazehen> Or just nmap the network if you run on a /24
<nsnzero> i suppose it  just needs a reboot 
<nsnzero> it connected fine on the lan early now it just not responding 
<nsnzero> evening Kilos 
<nsnzero> have a good night all 
<Kilos> night guys.
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-19
<superfly> Found Linux (LXDE, I think) running in a furniture store today: https://goo.gl/photos/aRqejhfYnLmrG5Sv7 
<paddatrapper> superfly: ha cool! 
<nsnzero> morning all
<inetpro> good morning 
<inetpro> oh and hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi there inetpro - hope you are well 
<inetpro> all good thanks and you?
<nsnzero> just getting back into the swing of things at work - lol - never knew that i have gotten so lazy
<inetpro> nsnzero: just blame the weather :-)
<theblazehen> Hi inetpro, nsnzero, all
<inetpro> theblazehen: hi
<nsnzero> theblazehen: morning
<inetpro> theblazehen: interesting discussion you had yesterday
<inetpro> tell me, do you run containers inside VMs or do you avoid that as far as possible?
<theblazehen> inetpro: I generally run whatever I can in containers, if not, it goes in a VM. For things like docker etc, I run docker containers inside a lxd container (lxd container per "service", eg the web + db + whatever for one service in one lxd container)
<theblazehen> I run my vpn sever in a VM rather than container because that had some issues when I tried, and openstack install will likely be inside a few actual VMs
<theblazehen> Basically, if it requires privileged stuff it goes into a VM
<inetpro> so multiple LXD containers inside a VM is ok?
<theblazehen> Well, I'm running my LXD containers on bare metal
<theblazehen> But yeah
<theblazehen> I think you'd be limited to something like 65536 containers / container host though
<theblazehen> Still, you'd need beefy hardware and lightweight containers before you get that far
<theblazehen> My openstack is probably gonna be using lxd so that will be lxd in kvm
<inetpro> interesting
<theblazehen> You can also do lxd in lxd
<theblazehen> And docker in lxd, but I had to use the vfs docker storage driver
<nsnzero> windows 7 wont install in kvm - 
<theblazehen> iirc had issues with docker in lxd in lxd
<theblazehen> nsnzero: works for me. What issue you having??
<theblazehen> s/$//
<nsnzero> just gets stuck at the windows 7 splash - i will try to get a prebuilt vm and try that
<theblazehen> Which video driver thing you using? qxl, cirrus, vga?
<nsnzero> graphic type ? system default spice - this is from the Virtual Machine Manager gui
<theblazehen> Video section in virt manager
<theblazehen> vga / qxl / cirrus / xen / vmvga etc
<theblazehen> And using virtio / sata / ide disk?
<nsnzero> i do not see any of those config options 
<nsnzero> ok now i found it 
<nsnzero> changed it to vga and sata
<theblazehen> What was the disk?
<nsnzero> ide
<nsnzero> still hangs on the splash screen
<theblazehen> Alright. Stuck on the install or boot afterwards?
<theblazehen> iirc that change would normally require a reinstall anyway
<nsnzero> install boot screen 
<nsnzero> i will try cloning my working virtual box image into it and see it that works
<theblazehen> What's cpu usage like?
<nsnzero> spikes then drops to a low value on the graph
<theblazehen> Tried core2duo cpu?
<theblazehen> Hmm
<nsnzero> i5
<theblazehen> Is cd / dvd drive ide / sata?
<nsnzero> no dvd / cd - using a iso from local stroage 
<nsnzero> tried windows 7 and windows 10 installation - both hangs at the same place 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Talking about virtual cd / dvd drive
<theblazehen> Hmm
<theblazehen> Yeah, try core2duo cpu
<nsnzero> no cd / dvd 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: What's windows set to install from then in the vm?
<nsnzero> local iso copy
<theblazehen> Yeah, but you have that iso attached to a cd drive inside the vm right?
<nsnzero> yip 
<nsnzero> and i tried a physical disk in the cd rom - same thing 
<theblazehen> Do you get a mouse cursor?
 * theblazehen _never_ had issues with kvm...
<theblazehen> Unless I was doing tricky stuff like passing throught a physical PCIe card
<theblazehen> Made by nvidia who don't want you to do that unless you pay them
<nsnzero> ctr + alt l releases the cursor - i can force off to close it
 * andrewlsd also didn't have issues with kvm + win7
<nsnzero> no worries - gives me something to tinker with now 
 * andrewlsd just hit an nvidia systemd-udev bug
<andrewlsd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1655584
<theblazehen> Was a while back, but IIRC I had a bit od issues with NT 4 and kvm though
<andrewlsd> meh. systemd-udev starts busyloop and eating all my cpu.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Just kill the process? `kill -9 1`. Oh, wait...
<andrewlsd> ... yeah. systemd.
<andrewlsd> (I did the -9, just spawned a new bonkers loop process)
<theblazehen> But for real, a SIGSTOP should stop cpu usage
<theblazehen> Will still be "running", just not doing anything
<andrewlsd> ^ that might work. 
<theblazehen> Then just SIGCONT if you add a usb drive or something, and SIGSTOP once it's mounted
<andrewlsd> blacklisting every nvidia module also works.
<nsnzero> use systemctl disable to stop it ?
<theblazehen> `systemctl disable --now systemd-systemdd` heh
<andrewlsd> HMM.
<theblazehen> nsnzero: You still need it during boot, but maybe a stop would work rather than disable
<andrewlsd> lol. how would you fix that if you disabled it?
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: And if you stop it, make sure it doesn't have a socket as well as a service
<andrewlsd> ... and next time boot don't work so much.
<andrewlsd> it has several sockets.
<andrewlsd> s/had/
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: `init=/bin/sh`, `ln -s /usr/lib/systemd/system/whatever /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target/whatever` or so
<andrewlsd> (I rebooted after blacklisting nvidia*)
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: And nvidia isn't in your initrd?
<nsnzero> what version / type of windows 7 did you guys use - 32 or 64 bit
<andrewlsd> curiously ... this bug is only hit (in my case) when I bridge thenetwork
<theblazehen> interesting
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: win7-32bit
<theblazehen> nsnzero: 64 bit
<theblazehen> although 32 bit xp and below works fine
 * andrewlsd admits to having virtualbox atm.
<theblazehen> haven't tried 32 bit higher than xp
 * andrewlsd always tried to avoid 64-bit stuff on Win, since MSO and flash and java were all 32-bit
<andrewlsd> and the only reason I had to run Win was to run 32-bit win-only apps.
<nsnzero> i need it for ms access as well 
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: https://serverfault.com/questions/776406/windows-7-setup-hangs-at-starting-windows-using-proxmox-4-2
<andrewlsd> apparently workaround is "cirrus" graphics
<nsnzero> i dont think i seen an easier database gui/form creator than ms access
<andrewlsd> bug affects Debian and Ubuntu.
 * andrewlsd thinks it is not a bug.
<theblazehen> Ah.  /me normally just uses cirrus and then rdp anyway
 * andrewlsd thinks it _is_ a bug, since default shoudl be better.
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: I have an app that uses an embedded "ms access runtime".
<andrewlsd> but I still hate db forms.
<andrewlsd> they all look like "1992 called, they want their UI back"
<andrewlsd> "I have an app" means, "there is an app I use". The app is not mine, honestly!
<MaNI> I'd take a 1992 UI over this 'make everything look like a tablet' fad that is now raging on the web
<nsnzero> office is a staple in department - so we have to run it - we had a option of openoffice but its since been removed - everything is ms now - even gave us windows 10 and office 2016 for free
 * andrewlsd finds a flat-look designer and slaps it till the welts become 3D
<theblazehen> MaNI: Agreed. Or nodejs on the desktop
<MaNI> internet banking is measurably worse to use than what it was 8 years ago, but hey it looks like a tablet and has lots of moving parts!
<theblazehen> I literally saw the windows nvidia driver using nodejs...
<MaNI> :(
<theblazehen> MaNI: Check out the javascript on the fnb home page :)
<theblazehen> IIRC, saw something like "This is a hack. TODO: fix it" somewhere
<andrewlsd> ;-P
<MaNI> haha
<MaNI> in fairness my code has a bunch of those, but I usually have the dignity to automatically strip them out before putting them in a publicly visible place
<andrewlsd> ^ TODO is inline documentation ;-D
<MaNI> oh wow they've changed it again, and it's even uglier looking than the previous site
<andrewlsd> oh no.
 * andrewlsd goes to look
 * andrewlsd has only used app recently
<MaNI> (it's been a while since I last looked at FNB page as I'm now stuck with the green bank)
<andrewlsd> probably looks ok on a Retina display.
<andrewlsd> (meaning it won't look good on my 1366x786)
<andrewlsd> actually. not bad. is narrower than 768. looks like it still fits in 600-width.
<andrewlsd> There are a _lot_ of laptops with 1280|1366 x 768 screens
<andrewlsd> so nice to see it works nicely with those instead of requiring FHD.
<nsnzero> marketing pressure ensures that the stuff is un-necessarily  complex and eye-catching to attract customers
<MaNI> Not more than one piece of information allowed per page, must have lots of moving parts, doing anything must require clicking through dozens of pages because if users are clicking throguh dozens of pages then the metrics are better!
<theblazehen> 64 bit windows is interesting
<theblazehen> C:/Windows/system32 contains 64 bit libraries
<theblazehen> C:/windows/SysWOW64 contains 32 bit
<nsnzero> andrewlsd: the cirrus display driver works !!! thanks
<theblazehen> And C:/windows/system exists so that C:/windows/System~2 == C:/windows/System32
<nsnzero> theblazehen: to maintain backward compatibility 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah. Still, it's amusing
<theblazehen> They try so hard to be compaitble
<nsnzero> there is still files from windows 3.1 in there as well 
<theblazehen> Windows was once patched because simcity uses memory after a free()
<MaNI> it's complicated, on the one hand they bend over backwards to be compatible, OTOH they deliberately sabotage backwards compatibility for developers
<MaNI> they want backwards compatibility to go, but they want application developers to be the 'bad guys' not themselves
<theblazehen> And 16 bit installers still "run" on 64 bit windows because microsoft made a thing to pretty much interpret the installer and reimplement it, so that you can install 32 bit software using 16 bit installers
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Still, impressive that you can upgrade from 3.11 to 10 without a reinstall
<MaNI> e.g. With msvc2010 they deliberately made it so anything compiled using it won't work on XP (it's trivial to work around if you know some asm)
<inetpro> "it's complicated"
<MaNI> so what happens is e.g. the firefox devs want MSVC2010 - so they ditch XP support, people upgrade from XP but hate firefox for it not microsoft
<MaNI> it's clever
<theblazehen> The NTFS compression isn't the best, because certain operations were slow on the DEC Alpha, which NT ran on, so now we're still stuck with that, heh. Of course we can't just change that now, because older windows still won'
<theblazehen> t read it
<theblazehen> But do something like when windows xp could upgrade from fat 32 -> ntfs without reinstall - tell people that it will be better, but older windows won't be able to read it
<theblazehen> etc
<theblazehen> Compression for fs is still a good idea - save space on ssd, and slightly better speed, or significantly improve performance on a HDD
<theblazehen> an i3-2100 can compress lz4 at around 80 MB/s with 50% cpu usage, single threaded, and gets decent compression
<MaNI> yeah
<MaNI> a fast compression algo like snappy or whatever for IO can be great
<nsnzero> hhd should have a built-in asic for data compression in the fly 
 * theblazehen also wishes there was something like java applets, so people will stop writing web pages for cross platform apps as well
<theblazehen> nsnzero: I'd say more fpga, could upgrade compression algorithm on the fly
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Not on the HDD itself yet, but check out some of the ceph stuff
<MaNI> fgpa == expensive
 * theblazehen looks for link
<theblazehen> MaNI: and an asic isn't?
<theblazehen> But yeah, not responsibility of drive
<MaNI> less so once mass produced
<MaNI> for a small batch more so :)
<theblazehen> Would break the idea of "a block device has this size"
<theblazehen> http://ceph.com/community/500-osd-ceph-cluster/
 * theblazehen still needs to play mith ceph more, the crush map stuff isn't that easy to grok (for me at least) ...
<theblazehen> And required for ssd tiering
<nsnzero> thanks guys - the windows vm is up and running 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Nice
<nsnzero> theblazehen: turns out my sshing wasnt working because the router disabled port forwarding - for some unknown reason - enabled it and all is good again 
<theblazehen> nsnzero:  interesting
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Which router?
<nsnzero> netgear dgn2200
<MaNI> did you save? some routers wipe their settings on reboot
<nsnzero> saved it worked fine for some time - all the settings are there - just the enable wasnt ticked (selected) anymore
<MaNI> strange
<nsnzero> i just ticked (enabled) all the custom settings and bob's your uncle - perfect working ssh  
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Patch it btw
<theblazehen> Bad vulnerability a couple days back
<theblazehen> Whoops, weeks*
<theblazehen> https://kb.netgear.com/000037343/Security-Advisory-for-Remote-Command-Execution-and-CSRF-Vulnerabilities-on-DGN2200
<theblazehen> Which reminds me, I have another one to report to them...
<theblazehen> https://bugcrowd.com/netgear eh, not listed. It's just router admin access -> root anyway
<theblazehen> Dunno if I should bother
<nsnzero> they arent releasing patches for the old netgear - solution buy a new 1- according to them
<theblazehen> > NETGEAR strongly recommends that all users change their modem router’s administrator password from the default password. If you change your admin password from the default password, your modem router is protected from the remote command execution vulnerability as well as the CSRF vulnerability. Changing your administrator password is also a good security practice.
<theblazehen> Wow. Expected a patch...
 * theblazehen wouldn't use a normal router directly imo
<theblazehen> Just pass through the PPPoE connection
<nsnzero> change your password and you will be ok - fingers crossed 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: I got debian to run on my DGN2200v3 :)
<theblazehen> v4*
<theblazehen> https://www.reddit.com/r/debian/comments/44gv6i/debian_runs_on_anything_debian_running_on_my_adsl/
<theblazehen> Swap usage though...  Ouch
<nsnzero> i wanted to say no ways - but the facts are there 
<theblazehen> heh :) 
<theblazehen> Heh, just realized, even if I report that vulnerability to them, they're not gonna patch it anyway
<theblazehen> Another reason not to bother
<theblazehen> Aand I just realized I linked my reddit account. Whoops
<theblazehen> nsnzero: If you wanna try it out, enable telnet, log in to telnet, then you can "echo `whoami`" etc 
<theblazehen> Plug in a usb stick with busybox on, and create a telnet server or whatever
<theblazehen> then just throw a <insertDistroHere> chroot on there, and run sshd or whatever you want
<nsnzero> i have a spare spare netgear at home - i will try it out if i remember
<nsnzero> now this got me thinking of installing linux onto a nextbook i got lying around 
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon guys
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: changing the default password should be mandator. Surprised so many routers allow user to leave that at factory setting.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Heh. I have one that breaks when I tried to change the password...
<nsnzero> evening all
<superfly> hi
<theblazehen> hi all
<theblazehen> Just realized I didn't enable VT-x in my bios :( And fixing that would require a reboot
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-20
<nsnzero> morning all 
<chesedo> morning nsnzero
<chesedo> and all others
<Kilos> morning everyone
<nsnzero> hi there Kilos 
<nsnzero> morning to chesedo as well
<theblazehen> morning
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> https://twitter.com/devttyS0/status/854755656011743235 heh
<theblazehen> https://github.com/shelljs/shelljs wait, what?!
<Kilos> hi nsnzero theblazehen 
<Kilos> and chesedo too of course
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
 * theblazehen wonders how small I can compress a wikipedia db dump
<Kilos> im having worst connection hassles ever but otherwise all ok. busy fighting isp's
<theblazehen> Kilos: That sucks :/
<theblazehen> https://github.com/zv/9Problems Nice
 * theblazehen tried 9front out last night
<theblazehen> shell is a little lacking, but you can build a bash or something if you like
<theblazehen> Can even nest rio inside rio
 * nsnzero has not had enough coffee to understand all this
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Plan 9 - everything _really_ is a file
<theblazehen> Want to nest your window manager? Open a window which launches a `rc` shell, run `rio` which then runs another window manager in a window
<theblazehen> There isn't even a distinction between terminal and gui stuff
<theblazehen> Eg, run `firefox` from a linux terminal - opens a new X window
<theblazehen> run a graphical thing in plan 9 - replaces your terminal unless you kill the process then your terminal is back
<theblazehen> Also, nice namespace concept
<theblazehen> and great network integration, with concept of storage servers, cpu servers etc
<theblazehen> Built in containerization for like 2 decades as well, compared to linux, which had it for around just 1
<theblazehen> Even came before solaris zones
<theblazehen> Although I am only running a single node cluster
<theblazehen> nsnzero: https://homeplan9-1.theblazehen.com/scrot.png
<theblazehen> You can see roughly the right half is a window containing another window manager
<theblazehen> Neat thing is I can minimize any window 
<theblazehen> and the window manager on the right is just another top level window
<theblazehen> So I can minimize a group of windows
<nsnzero> something like i3 ?
<theblazehen> and if I resize the top level window all the children windows resize as well
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Nah, no tiling by default
<theblazehen> floating wm
<theblazehen> But you can write scripts for tiling :) Just /dev/wctl/something or so
<theblazehen> Bottom left is /dev/config
<theblazehen> Hmm. Just got an idea...
<inetpro> good mornings
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<theblazehen> hi inetpro, wb nsnzero
<nsnzero> thanks theblazehen 
<nsnzero> does squid proxy work with https ? or just plain http ?
<theblazehen> Can do https, but you'll need to install a cert on all the clients
<theblazehen> And not sure if it breaks cert pinning
<theblazehen> nsnzero: ^
<nsnzero> just cant get it functional theblazehen 
<nsnzero> i will have to read up on it 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Trying to do a transparent proxy, or normal one?
<nsnzero> transparent 
<nsnzero> i have quite a few window machines on this network and i cant disable the auto-update so firewalled the router but i need a proxy to allow http/s access 
<theblazehen> Yeah, can't do that
<theblazehen> afaik
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: ?
<theblazehen> Also, using a wpad.dat will at least help with the proxy config if you need to do itr
<theblazehen> s/$//
<nsnzero> the netgear router only allows 16 rules - thats another problem 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: the dgn2200, or a different one?
<nsnzero> same 1 
<theblazehen> Just write an init script that calls iptables?
<theblazehen> :D
<nsnzero> Linux: Setup a transparent proxy with Squid in three easy steps
<theblazehen> heh. http://www.bash.org/?464385
<theblazehen> But seriously, it won't be any easier in windows
<nsnzero> doesnt affect my work if no one else can access the internet - i will put this on the that back burner
<theblazehen> heh. Or just configure proxy auto configuration
<nsnzero> i see the squid server daemon running and no error in the log - just doesnt connect
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Still trying transparent proxy?
<nsnzero> hopefully if i can get it to work
<theblazehen> nsnzero: It won't
<nsnzero> theblazehen: i can relax now - this proxy thing will have to wait 
<nsnzero> everybody , have a good afternoon
<andrewlsd> nsnzero yip. by definition SSL cannot be transparently proxied. you have to man-in-the-middle it. which breaks SSL.  (it's what appliances like BlueCoat do)
<andrewlsd> so nzero wpad.dat is your best bet. 
<andrewlsd> which is automatic proxy settings config used by client
<andrewlsd> as per theblazehen
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: "nsnzero has left ("WeeChat 1.7")"
<Kilos> eish upgrading opera-beta is gonna take over 5 hours for 51meg
<Kilos> 2725 B/s
<Kilos> now it says 10 hours. holy moly
<tareq> hi all
<nsnzero> evening all
<nsnzero> why does qemu-kvm create a new user on my system ?
<MaNI> why wouldn't it, it's fairly common practice?
<MaNI> most linux programs that have a daemon run it as a limited permission user for security reasons (if there is a bug the rest of the system can't easily be compromised)
<nsnzero> hi MaNI 
<nsnzero> just wanted to known why - saw this new user on my login screen got suspicious thats all
<MaNI> strange that it shows it on your login screen - most WMs hide users like that by default
<nsnzero> yip was there virt-something i deleted it though
<nsnzero> it also created a new network interface - for security i assume 
<inetpro> talking about users on the login screen, how do I hide a user?
<nsnzero> hi inetpro - ssdm login ?
<theblazehen> inetpro: set shell to /usr/sbin/nologin?
<theblazehen> My libvirt also shows on login screen, and it uses /bin/false instead of /usr/sbin/nologin for some reason
<inetpro> Kubuntu 16.04, I guess that would be ssdm
<inetpro> theblazehen: interesting, thanks
<nsnzero> Set uid of the user (you want to hide )to any number which is less than 1000
<inetpro> theblazehen: I have serveral users with /bin/false but not appearing in the greeter screen
<inetpro> looks like there's something about users using the AccountsService as well
<theblazehen> Hmm, not sure
<inetpro> oh and setting the user to /usr/sbin/nologin does not help... did it quickly and even after a reboot the user is still there
<nsnzero> good night guys - rest well
<inetpro> night nsnzero
<nsnzero> sddm has a option in sddm.conf HideUsers=
<nsnzero> night inetpro 
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-21
<nsnzero> morning all
<DalekSec> Howdy.
<nsnzero> hi DalekSec 
<Kilos> morning all from an unstable 2g network
<Kilos> sigh
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<K_K_N> anybody around?
<K_K_N> hi all
<paddatrapper> Hi K_K_N
<nsnzero> can i add a physical disk to a virtual machine - i only see the option of adding virtual drives 
<MaNI> you can
<MaNI> just select 'custom storage' and then put the dev inside the text field
<theblazehen> Yeah, that works. /me has 13 disks passed through to a vm that way
<K_K_N> hi paddatrapper 
<K_K_N> can somebody intepret this log for me, I unplugged all USB devices from my laptop then ran tail -f /var/log/syslog in terminal
<K_K_N> I then plugged USB Printer HP PSC 1315 to each of the usb ports on my laptop (which is not working)
<K_K_N> I then unplugged an replugged my wireless mouse then 3G modem and then connected to 3G network
<K_K_N> the issue is my printer seems to display on lsusb when I intially plug it in then disappears
<K_K_N> but I am not sure what to make of the results I got
<K_K_N> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24426135/
<K_K_N> any ideas?
<theblazehen> K_K_N: Can you run a `dmesg -w` and do it again?
<K_K_N> theblazehen, ok but I will try on the one port since my mouse and modem is plugged onto the other 2 or do you want me to try each USB port again?
<theblazehen> You can do it with just one I think
<K_K_N> ok I unplugged the printer then ran the command now plugged it in a again I will paste it in pastebin
<K_K_N> ok sorry have to do it again
<K_K_N> give me a sec
<nsnzero> could be a driver problem K_K_N 
<nsnzero> MaNI:  thanks 
<nsnzero> K_K_N: is it an hp 1330 laser printer ?
<K_K_N> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24426469/
<K_K_N> nsnzero, HP PSC 1315, I installed the HP software for ubuntu
<K_K_N> theblazehen, sorry I used the ubuntu pastebin cause the link above asks me to click the street signs then the mountains and apparently I do not know what a street sign or a mountain is
<nsnzero> K_K_N: this may help https://askubuntu.com/questions/345856/does-ubuntu-support-hp-1320-printer
<K_K_N> hahaha
<K_K_N> nsnzero, ok let me check from just scheming it I have done the hplip part
<K_K_N> I will check if there is anything else I did not try
<nsnzero> sometimes you need to log out and log back in  / reboot to get the new stuff to be loaded 
<nsnzero> take care guys - K_K_N hope it work out 
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon everyone
<K_K_N> thanks nsnzero 
<K_K_N> I hope as well cause now everytime I wanna print and scan I have to go to an internet cafe
<nsnzero> its just a matter of fiddling around K_K_N - took me some time to get mine to connect to a ricoh printer - turns out i had to add myself to the printer group
<MaNI> have you verified the cable is good? in the past I've had issues like that just because of the cable, those printer usb cables tend to be very prone to being faulty for some reason
<nsnzero> K_K_N: sudo usermod -aG lpadmin username
<K_K_N> MaNI, yes I bought a new cable
<K_K_N> I tested the old cable on a windows machine it did not work then borrowed a cable that was working and the printer worked so now bought a new cable and trying on ubuntu and not working
<nsnzero> did it print on windows ?
<K_K_N> yes
<nsnzero> try adding yourself to lpadmin 
<K_K_N> well that was with the borrowed cable but never tried with new cable
<K_K_N> nsnzero, ok using the same command above?
<nsnzero> sudo usermod -aG lpadmin $USER
<nsnzero> logout for it to work as well
<nsnzero> chat later 
<K_K_N> ok cool let me try that
<K_K_N> brb
<K_K_N> theblazehen, any ideas after reading the logs?
<theblazehen> K_K_N: Sorry, was afk. Just read them now
<theblazehen> > disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<theblazehen> EMI could be Electro magnetic interference, how long is the cable?
<K_K_N> hmm... let me measure it
<theblazehen> Just roughly
<theblazehen> 2 meters?
<theblazehen> Is it a laptop?
<K_K_N> yep around 2 meters
<K_K_N> it is a laptop
<theblazehen> Is it plugged in?
<theblazehen> If so, try unplug it?
<K_K_N> its unplugged now
<theblazehen> gtg for a while, but see if it works now
<K_K_N> hmm... Electro Magnetic Interference... what could cause that?
<K_K_N> I have a wireless mouse could that be it?
<K_K_N> got disconnected there
<K_K_N> so Electro Magnetic Interference what would cause that
<chesedo> inetpro: i've just created the meeting g+ event and sent the email... could you do the tweet?
<superfly> Morning chesedo
<nsnzero> evening all
<K_K_N> evening nsnzero 
<K_K_N> and evening everybody else
<K_K_N> anyone can recommend a good software to read the sms of a Nokia CS-19 Internet stick?
<K_K_N> I see wammu in the repository will that work?
<nsnzero> hi K_K_N 
<K_K_N> nsnzero, do you know of any good ones you can recommend, reading the internet is always mixed reviews so one can never be sure
<nsnzero> K_K_N: this is something i am not familar with
<nsnzero> but i see wammu and gammu been used
<K_K_N> I installed wammu
<K_K_N> does not see it, I think its looking for an actual phone
<smile> I didn't know about this reggae musician https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eek-A-Mouse ;3
<nsnzero> https://deadlockprocess.wordpress.com/2010/12/05/send-receive-sms-messages-using-wammu-and-a-huawei-e160-dongle-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<nsnzero> hi smile 
<smile> hi! :D
<smile> https://www.last.fm/user/geoffreydebelie/library/artists <- nice overview, really well done by last.fm
<K_K_N> thanks nsnzero, why is it when I search I never find these sites yet you are able to
<nsnzero> i use duck duck go K_K_N 
<K_K_N> hmm... I used the same
<K_K_N> ok I will have to look past the first page I guess
<K_K_N> lol
<nsnzero> that is strange - but i almost never go past the first couple of links
<K_K_N> is there a way to sudo an app using the GUI from the desktop?
<K_K_N> I am getting this message when trying to search for devices using wammu
<K_K_N> You don't have permissions for /dev/ttyACM1 device! Maybe you need to be member of dialout group.
<K_K_N> and the list goes on for all
<K_K_N> so maybe I need to add myself somewhere or run the app using sudo command?
<nsnzero> you can start any app from the terminal with sudo  
<nsnzero> add yourself to the dialout group
<K_K_N> where are they located by default?
<K_K_N> ok how would I add myself to dial out gtoup?
<nsnzero> to find an app location type in a terminal : which name_of_app
<nsnzero> sudo usermod -a -G dialout $USER
<K_K_N> ok so logout and login again to take effect
<nsnzero> yes K_K_N 
<K_K_N> thanks nsnzero great help
<K_K_N> brb
<nsnzero> no problem
<nsnzero> evening theblazehen 
<nsnzero> theblazehen: some bedtime  reading you might enjoy https://github.com/Hack-with-Github/Free-Security-eBooks-from-PacktPub
<K_K_N> back
<K_K_N> ok not getting the errors now but it still not finding the modem so now back to searching for some other app
<nsnzero> i think the modem will  accept AT commands to pull sms's of it 
<nsnzero> https://github.com/colins44/gsm-sms
<nsnzero> K_K_N: consider getting a cheap android phone as a replacement for your usb dongle - load kde connect or something similar and you will have exactly what you need regarding smsing  plus the wifi-hot spot 
<K_K_N> nsnzero, and just think I started this process just because I could not remember the number for the sim in my 3G to log onto the website to check my data usage
<nsnzero> ahh -that reminded me of something when i used to use a dongle https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/modem-manager-gui/
<nsnzero> K_K_N: sorry it took so long for me to recall that app 
<nsnzero> hope it works as needed 
<K_K_N> nsnzero, no worries thanks I am busy installing the GUI now lets see if that does the trick
<K_K_N> wow nsnzero, that is exactly what I needed
<K_K_N> thanks a million
<nsnzero> no problem - glad to help 
<nsnzero> good night all 
<nsnzero> sleep well
<K_K_N> good night nsnzero 
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-22
<Kilos> morning all. connected for who knows how long
<Kilos> hi lquidfire welcome to ubuntu-za
<lquidfire> morning :)
<lquidfire> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> hi chesedo paddatrapper inetpro MaNL etc etc etc
<Kilos> lquidfire you welcome to hang here 24/7, and learn from the guys or help newbies 
<lquidfire> cheers. I will only be online so much, but I'll be most happy to learn and share the little knowledge i have :)
<chesedo> hi Kilos
<chesedo> and welcome lquidfire
<lquidfire> cheerc chesedo 
<lquidfire> cheers*
<chesedo> lquidfire: which flavour of ubuntu are you using?
<lquidfire> mate
<chesedo> oh nice
<lquidfire> yes, simple and lighter than unity or kde
<lquidfire> i enjoyed crunchbang some years ago
<lquidfire> (:
<inetpro> good afternoon
<nsnzero> anybody experience problems with kmail not downloading imap mail - stuck at retrieving folder contents ?
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: I have had many kmail issues... Eventually switched to Thunderbird 
<nsnzero> hi pada
<nsnzero> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Hi nsnzero :) 
<nsnzero> yes its buggy buggy buggy but when it works it good enough for me - i like the kde integration aspect
<nsnzero> updated to 17.04 kde apps - now kmail doesnt play nice with kwallet - so it get stuck in an endless loop try to authenticate 
<paddatrapper> Yeah the integration is awesome
<nsnzero> oh well - i hope they update it soon - mutt works well for reading mails though
<nsnzero> fix for kde kmail 17.04 - https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/66vwua/two_issues_after_upgrading_kmail_and_akregator_to/
<nsnzero> kmail up and running again - was a bug upstream 
<nsnzero> in an ssh session color codes are not transmitted ? everything default to the text default ?
<nsnzero> ls
<nsnzero> oops scratch that 
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-23
<theblazehen> Maaz tell nsnzero, what does `echo $TERM` say in an ssh session?
<Maaz> theblazehen: I don't know who nsnzero, is. Say 'nsnzero, on freenode' and I'll take your word that nsnzero, exists
<theblazehen> Maaz tell nsnzero, on freenode, what does `echo $TERM` say in an ssh session?
<Maaz> theblazehen: I don't know who nsnzero, is. Say 'nsnzero, on freenode' and I'll take your word that nsnzero, exists
<theblazehen> Maaz tell nsnzero on freenode, what does `echo $TERM` say in an ssh session?
<Maaz> theblazehen: Okay, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
 * pavlushka looking for Kilos
<nsnzero> evening all
<Maaz> nsnzero: By the way, theblazehen on freenode told me "tell nsnzero on freenode, what does `echo $TERM` say in an ssh session?" 8 hours, 28 minutes and 24 seconds ago
<nsnzero> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> nsnzero: Sure
<inetpro> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> good evening inetpro 
<inetpro> how are you doing?
<nsnzero> well and yourself inetpro ?
<inetpro> all good as well thanks
<theblazehen> Hi inetpro, nsnzero
<nsnzero> good evening theblazehen 
<nsnzero> theblazehen: did you  check out the link i posted relating to security / pentesting ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero: May have missed, got it handy?
<theblazehen> missed it*
<nsnzero> one second
<nsnzero> theblazehen: https://github.com/Hack-with-Github/Free-Security-eBooks-from-PacktPub
<theblazehen> Will check it out, ty nsnzero
<nsnzero> no problem theblazehen 
<nsnzero> check out wiki leaks vault 7 - its mostly windows stuff but good reading 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah, had a little check of that ty
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-16
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-17
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> Guys i want to try an experiment...
<chesedo> Is assembly logic easier to follow than a higher language's?
<chesedo> inetpro paddatrapper smile night confluency spinza superfly thatgraemeguy tumbleweed ^^
<paddatrapper> chesedo: I don't find it to be, no
<confluency> That's a pretty subjective judgement.
<chesedo> confluency: meaning?
<confluency> I mean that your question is unclear.
<confluency> Are you asking if we personally find it easier to follow? Are you asking if we think most people find it easier to follow?
<confluency> It's not an objective fact.
<chesedo> hmm, that makes it even harder... so it seems like you are saying that some might find assembly logic easier?
<chesedo> i am actually trying to sort out some exam issues, so that is it context...
<chesedo> s/it/its/
<confluency> Sorry, was afk.
<chesedo> np
<confluency> I think assembly instructions are relatively easy to understand in isolation, because they're so simple, but a short piece of high-level code translates to a much longer sequence of assembly code. So comparing them directly is comparing apples and oranges. It's like asking whether it's easier to understand how to make stitches than how to make a shirt.
<confluency> I guess I'm saying I don't understand what you're actually asking.
<confluency> Let me rephrase that.
<chesedo> the context is entire programs, so the longer sequence
<confluency> Are you asking if it's easier to understand assembly than *the same length* of high-level code, or *the equivalent program* in high-level code? 
<chesedo> equivalent program
<chesedo> will give the entire question in a bit...
<confluency> Well, it would be longer and more verbose. I'd say that most people would find it more difficult.
<confluency> Although not necessarily everyone; maybe some people would find it easier to understand because it was completely spelled out.
<confluency> But assembly has a very limited instruction set, and the low-level implementation of e.g. loops is just tedious.
<chesedo> confluency: i am trying to debug the marking of an exam script... this one is question n on this page -> https://pasteboard.co/Hh0J4xH.jpg
<confluency> chesedo: is it supposed to be 5?
<confluency> Are you marking this exam? Did you write this exam?
<chesedo> confluency: wrote it, but do not agree how it was marked (like the last three questions on that paper)...
<chesedo> page*
<confluency> I'm pretty sure the answer they want is 5.
<confluency> I don't know about the others; I don't really know assembly. But the others seem like straightforward factual questions.
<confluency> Last one is also 5.
<chesedo> oh, so far I can disprove all (except 2 and 3) from the textbook... i thought this was more common, so will have to present all the evendince to the dean...
<chesedo> confluency: the hex calculation?
<confluency> Yes. It's 194, which is none of the above.
<paddatrapper> I would agree with 5. The easier to follow is too subjective - to someone who only writes assembly it would be easier to follow
<paddatrapper> Whol
<paddatrapper> While someone who write Javascript for a living would struggle even though individually the instructions are simpler 
<chesedo> confluency: http://www.calculator.net/hex-calculator.html?number1=EC&c2op=%2B&number2=98&calctype=op&x=94&y=28
 * paddatrapper grumbles about mobile keyboards...
<confluency> Hmm, maybe I did something dumb.
<chesedo> i have checked that one in three ways just to make sure i was right...
<confluency> Yeah, my bad. It is 184.
<chesedo> ubuntu's calculator also supports hex calculations
<confluency> chesedo: all the other questions are straightforwardly falsifiable, but I think you're wrong about n.
<confluency> Assembly is *less* compatible *because* it's so low-level.
<confluency> It is known for being less portable.
<confluency> 3 is subjective, and it's far less clear-cut than 5.
<chesedo> confluency: i agree with you there
<chesedo> The problem then is that the learning material should be corrected as they will just throw that at a person when trying to prove it as corrrect
<chesedo> here is the textbook extract (which i emailed to the director) regarding n
<chesedo> by libraries it seems that they may mean things like a libraries that makes use of a specific hardware capability (like something using the SSE or AES in a processor) that may not be accessible by higher languages (ties in with option 4)
<chesedo> In the disadvantage list, the textbook does have the portability restriction highlighted by confluency 
<chesedo> oops the extract -> https://pasteboard.co/Hh1Om87.jpg
<confluency> "with multiple entries" makes more sense, I guess.
<chesedo> yeah, like an auto fallback...
<confluency> In that case, I'd say your answer was correct.
<chesedo> but will still be architecture specifiec
<confluency> Since the question literally seems to be "which of these points was not in the book?"
<confluency> This marking was so weird that I wonder if the marker got answer sheets mixed up. ;)
<chesedo> that is what i am thinking too. but the lecturer does not want to do anything about this, hence the email to the director...
<confluency> Option 2 seems to be equivalent to the debugging described in point 1.
<confluency> Is it just this page, or is the whole exam like this?
<chesedo> the previous lecturer (from which the current one took over) has setup the memo, and i think he was angry for leaving and created a rogue memo
<chesedo> the entire exam...
<confluency> Did any other students experience the same issue?
<confluency> Your complaint will have a lot more weight if a lot of people confirm the issue and complain together.
<chesedo> yes, in my class only two students passed... the one has had all distinctions so far but just passed this exam
<confluency> That sounds pretty weird. Seriously, talk to your fellow students.
<chesedo> i am the other... got 62 for this exam but my worse mark ever (in 20 modules) is 85
<confluency> If you got 62%, then surely the whole thing wasn't marked like this?
<howz1t> ola guys and gals
<confluency> It really could be a mistake in the marking sheets (one page out of order, pages swapped, etc.).
<confluency> howz1t: hello
<chesedo> unfortunatly i still have contact with only one other student who failed for the first time too and really badly
<chesedo> hi howz1t
<howz1t> how are yall doing?
<confluency> chesedo: well, that's still something. How was their exam marked?
<chesedo> confluency: i have an issue with about 25% of the markings, 13% which i can proof directly from the textbook
<confluency> chesedo: are they grouped by page at all?
<confluency> chesedo: do you not have email addresses or other contact details for the other students?
<chesedo> i think he requested his marked script awhile ago... i had to wait about 3 months for mine...
<chesedo> grouped by pages?
<confluency> If there are any differences between your scripts, they may be useful.
<confluency> Are the incorrectly marked questions grouped on particular pages?
<confluency> Depending on what the marking guide looked like, the answers could also be shifted up by a question, or something.
<chesedo> oh, no that is the only page with 3, the others are about one per page
<chesedo> confluency: here is another page -> https://pasteboard.co/Hh1XA7p.jpg
<chesedo> question 5.a
<chesedo> and textbook extract -> https://pasteboard.co/Hh1XXnB.jpg
<chesedo> the other student requested his marked script three weeks ago (i had to wait three months for mine)
<chesedo> only 30% of the exam was multi choice questions so the others are harder to proof...
<chesedo> oh, regarding the email of other students. My e-tutor group initially had an issue with the exam itself ( the exam was not inline with assignments for them and had questions on material that was not part of the course), which they were going to email the lecturer about. From it i could get the contact details of only one student who was part of that email
<howz1t> what exam is this chesedo 
<howz1t> if i may ask 
<howz1t> lol
<chesedo> grade two computer science module... COS2621 at UNISA to be specific
<howz1t> cool, did I'm guessing that they screwed you on the marks?
<chesedo> yes, possibly all students who wrote that exam...
<howz1t> I went to the government college, we intentionally got lower marks in out term papers so that we would pass out final papers, our institutes are crazy!  
<chesedo> howz1t: this is on the final paper...
<howz1t> yep, the math teachers figured out that the algorithm that calculated the final mark would punish the student that got a good term mark and an average final paper mark
 * chesedo is ok with under-marking as tool to improve/refine during the course
<chesedo> for one assignment in this module I got 85, with only one big correct mark and no wrong marks (x's) anywhere... the lecturer has never told what was wrong specifically, so i could never use it to prepare for the exam.
<howz1t> thats crazy... how do you learn if the lecturer doesn't show you where you have gone wrong...
<chesedo> even if he did tell me what was, he decided to only answer my email about it two hours after the exam...
<howz1t> :|
 * chesedo goes to mow the very long lawn
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-18
<chesedo> o/
<Kilos> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<howziiiiit> hey all
<howziiiiit> hey Kilos 
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos and howziiiiit
<chesedo> oh hi Golynx too, is it your first time here?
<howziiiiit> hey chesedo 
<chesedo> howzit howziiiiit?
<Golynx> hi chesedo , no its my first time here in years. I was here alot in 2013 /14
<howziiiiit> haha chesedo 
<howziiiiit> mine too Golynx 
<Golynx> Alot's been happening here since then, that's great :)
<chesedo> welcome back then Golynx
<chesedo> ok, welcome back to you too howziiiiit
<chesedo> :D
<Golynx> ah great howziiiiit 
<howziiiiit> thanks chesedo how goes the exam markings?
<chesedo> you should have seen it 2 years ago....
<Golynx> thanks chesedo
<chesedo> we were buzing then
<chesedo> howziiiiit: still waiting for a reply...
<howziiiiit> that sucks chesedo 
<chesedo> the lecturer took 1 to 2 weeks to reply, am just hoping the director will be more responsive.
<chesedo> Kilos inetpro superfly tumbleweed it seems that old friends are here that you guys might recognize
<superfly> hi
<howziiiiit> sup superfly 
<howziiiiit> holding thumbs chesedo 
<chesedo> ty howziiiiit
<howziiiiit> anyone still here
<Kilos> hi all
<Kilos> sorry, not at home so no sound alerts
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-19
<kbmonkey> greetings o/
<howzitcal> sup kbmonkey 
<howzitcal> hey all
<kbmonkey> had another hour work meeting. gosh they love meetings
<kbmonkey> hi howzitcal 
<howzitcal> lol meetings....
<kbmonkey> looks like I have a busy day ahead :)
<howzitcal> hey Kilos 
<chesedo> morning kbmonkey howzitcal and others
<technominator> lol
<technominator> greetings humans
<chesedo> hi technominator
<technominator> chesedo! You're alive!
<technominator> howzitcal
<chesedo> YEAH!!
<chesedo> \o\
<chesedo> /o/o
<chesedo> \o\
<howzitcal> sup technominator 
<technominator> Aweh
<howzitcal> \query technominator 
<technominator> \query howzitcal 
<howzitcal> lol
<howzitcal> mistakes have been made 
<chesedo> the other slash guys
<technominator> \ctcp send howzitcal VERSION
<chesedo>  /
<howzitcal> :/
<howzitcal> :-/
<chesedo> howzitcal technominator you guys must irc master.... what is ctcp even for?
<howzitcal> im the irc janitor technominator knows it all
<chesedo> "all" you say
 * chesedo has an evil grin
<howzitcal> hahahaha
<howzitcal> does this channel still have a bot?
<chesedo> maaz is suppose to be here
<chesedo> but QA fills in for the moment
<howzitcal> where did it go?
<chesedo> ask pro... i think
<kbmonkey> hey chesedo long time!
<kbmonkey> Maaz is taking a holiday it seems
<howzitcal> haha lucky bot!
 * kbmonkey cracks knuckles and gets to work
<howzitcal> brb trying a new distro
<technominator> a new distro?
<technominator> how many are there now?
<howzitcal> didnt work :(
<howzitcal> lol
<kbmonkey> eufi boot is a b***h eh :p
<technominator> maaz coffee on
<technominator> where's that bot?
<technominator> hmpf. i'll just do it myself.
<chesedo> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<chesedo> technominator ^
<chesedo> QA announce kettle is on
<QA> chesedo: One learns a new thing every day
<chesedo> QA announce kettle on
<QA> chesedo: Excuse me?
<chesedo> yea what ever QA
<chesedo> QA tea for me
<QA> chesedo: Sorry...
<chesedo> QA i will take tea
<QA> chesedo: Huh?
<QA> Coffee's ready for chesedo!
<chesedo> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure chesedo
<kbmonkey> QA, coffee please
<QA> kbmonkey: There isn't a pot on
<kbmonkey> ah missed it!
<kbmonkey> QA, tell us a joke
<QA> kbmonkey: I don't know who us is. Say 'us on freenode' and I'll take your word that us exists
<kbmonkey> meh, close enough 
<howzitcal> is QA your chesedo 
<howzitcal> *yours
<chesedo> howzitcal: no it's on fly's or trapper's server
<chesedo> iirk
<chesedo> but is the same as Maaz
<howzitcal> cool!
<howzitcal> QA, is there coffee
<QA> howzitcal: Sorry...
<howzitcal> QA Open the pod bay boors
<QA> howzitcal: *blink*
<howzitcal> QA what is your location
<QA> howzitcal: I'm afraid I have no idea
<howzitcal> lol
<howzitcal> love it!
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> QA, help
<QA> kbmonkey: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<QA> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<kbmonkey> QA, help me with delivering messages
<QA> kbmonkey: I use the following features for delivering messages: memo and summon
<QA> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<kbmonkey> QA, help me with memo
<QA> kbmonkey: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<kbmonkey> not too user friendly is it
<kbmonkey> QA, tell kilos "Hello oom!"
<QA> kbmonkey: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<howzitcal> QA, help me with software development
<QA> howzitcal: I use the following features for software development: base64, retest and rfc
<QA> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<howzitcal> QA base64
<QA> howzitcal: Excuse me?
<howzitcal> hmmmmm 
<kbmonkey> QA, how do I use base64
<QA> kbmonkey: Encodes and decodes base 16, 32 and 64. Assumes UTF-8. You can use it like this:
<QA>   base(16|32|64) (encode|decode) <string>
<howzitcal> QA base64 encode "Lalala"
<QA> howzitcal: IkxhbGFsYSI=
<howzitcal> awesome!
<kbmonkey> QA, base64 decode 4oCcSW4gc29mdHdhcmUsIHdlIHJhcmVseSBoYXZlIG1lYW5pbmdmdWwgcmVxdWlyZW1lbnRzLiAgRXZlbiBpZiB3ZSBkbywgdGhlIG9ubHkgbWVhc3VyZSBvZiBzdWNjZXNzIHRoYXQgbWF0dGVycyBpcyB3aGV0aGVyIG91ciBzb2x1dGlvbiBzb2x2ZXMgdGhlIGN1c3RvbWVy4oCZcyBzaGlmdGluZyBpZGVhIG9mIHdoYXQgdGhlaXIgcHJvYmxlbSBpcy7igJ0KKEplZmYgQXR3b29kKQ==
<QA> kbmonkey: Assuming UTF-8: '“In software, we rarely have meaningful requirements.  Even if we do, the only measure of success that matters is whether our solution solves the customer’s shifting idea of what their problem is.” (Jeff Atwood)'
<kbmonkey> that sums up my day
<howzitcal> lol
<technominator> QA: how do I use rfc
<QA> technominator: Looks up RFCs by number or title. You can use it like this:
<QA>   rfc <number>
<QA>   rfc [for] <search terms>
<QA>   rfc [for] /regex/
<technominator> QA: rfc 2818
<QA> technominator: HTTP Over TLS. E. Rescorla. May 2000. (Format: TXT=15170 bytes) (Updated by RFC5785, RFC7230) (Status: INFORMATIONAL) (DOI: 10.17487/RFC2818) http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc2818.txt
<howzitcal> where is everyone?
<kbmonkey> very busy or very hungry I guess :p
<howzitcal> lol
<Cryterion> .
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-20
<howzitcal> Morning/Afternoon/Evening Everyone :)!
<howzitcal> duck duck go is getting waaaay better!
<technominator> howdy
<howzitcal> morning technominator 
<howzitcal> hey psychicist
<chesedo> hi howzitcal technominator and others
<technominator> howzit chesedo 
<technominator> and psychicist 
<howzitcal> hey chesedo 
<chesedo> technominator: awesome and yourself?
<kbmonkey> hi hi o/
<howzitcal> hey kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> o/
<chesedo> hi kbmonkey and nlsthzn
<kbmonkey> hi chesedo !
<nlsthzn> hi chesedo and kbmonkey :)
<howzitcal> FRIDAY!
<howzitcal> It's cold as balls in KZN!
<howzitcal> hey all
<howzitcal> hey kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello 
<howzitcal> how goes it?
<kbmonkey> was a long day 😃
<howzitcal> anyone alive?
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-21
<Unit193MTH74P> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<Unit193MTH74P> physicist confluency technominator K_K_N spinza bmg505 sakhi aquarat chesedo DalekSec inetpro cocooncrash SilverCode tumbleweed QA ludo Researcher- ubuntulog superfly squish102 night smile paddatrapper thatgraemeguy
<nlsthzn> Goeie more Suid Afrika...
<chesedo> hallo nlsthzn *
<nlsthzn> hey chesedo :)  all well?
<howzitcal> hey nlsthzn chesedo and everyone else
<nlsthzn> hi howzitcal...
<nlsthzn> Lazy Saturday it seems...
<howzitcal> indeeeeeeeeed
<howzitcal> where is Kilos these days?
<nlsthzn> dunno... I am here to infreaquantly
<nlsthzn> spelling >.<
<nlsthzn> dunno... I am here to infrequently
<howzitcal> lol
<nlsthzn> a wild monkey appears
<howzitcal> sup kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn, howzitcal 
<howzitcal> anyone else a fan? - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20bpjtCbCz0
<howzitcal> ^ deadpool 2 final trailer
<kbmonkey> ^ sweet!
<howzitcal> \m/
<nlsthzn> will check it out when I am home 
<howzitcal> Evening All!
<howzitcal> sup pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello howzitcal 
<howzitcal> hows saturday treating you pavlushka 
<pavlushka> howzitcal: with agendas :)
<howzitcal> pavlushka: hopefully good ones!
<pavlushka> howzitcal: yeah
<howzitcal> haha good stuff what has happened to this group its tooooo quiet!
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-22
<howzitcal> MOTNING YALL - http://audio-video.gnu.org/audio/Fenster-Free-Software-Song.ogg
<nlsthzn> Hello ZA land...
<howzitcal> Evening All!!!!
<howzitcal> hey londoner 
<londoner> hi there
<howzitcal> how you doing?
<Cryterion> .
<howzitcal> hey Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi
<howzitcal> Anyone else watch Bryan Lunduke 
<Cryterion> ??
<howzitcal> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNPvIk3jQ-M
<Cryterion> running on cell atm, adsl line down, so not gonna load youtube right now
<howzitcal> thats sucks Cryterion 
<howzitcal> life without good internet... near meaningless... 
<Cryterion> yeah, telkom, they take weeks to fix things
<howzitcal> ouch!
<howzitcal> yeah
<howzitcal> whos your isp?
<howzitcal> hey pavlushka 
<Cryterion> telkom, but even if was a diff isp, the line is down, so can't even make/received phone calls on it
<pavlushka> hey howzitcal 
<pavlushka> and Cryterion !
<Cryterion> hey pav
 * nlsthzn has watched the Lunduke from time to time... oh and hi all
<pavlushka> nlsthzn: is Lunduke is here?
<pavlushka> nlsthzn: coz I watch that too
<pavlushka> and howzitcal, are you someone old with a new name?
<nlsthzn> pavlushka was just answering howzitcal question on who watched him
<nlsthzn> I enjoyed The Linux Action Show until he left
<howzitcal> lol lines have been crossed
<howzitcal> glad to meet another Lunduke fan pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> ok then :)
<nlsthzn> not a great fan of the Lunduku Show, sometimes there are decent enough topics
<howzitcal> i used to go by arts pavlushka 
<howzitcal> yeah not everything he put out is gold nlsthzn, but some of it is entertaining 
<pavlushka> I must say howzitcal has a great voice (with bass)
<howzitcal> haha you've lost me pavlushka 
 * pavlushka can be way stupid by saying "how?"
<nlsthzn> The code name for the new LTS sounds like the name of a brothel of the future >.<
<howzitcal> haha the bionic beaver? :P
<howzitcal> no on e has slayed optimus tech yet :(
<howzitcal> *one
<nlsthzn> I am not sure what optimus tech is tbh
<howzitcal> nlsthzn, its the crap nvidia came up with to implicitly switch between nvidia and intel card in laptops and linux hates it :/
<nlsthzn> ah previous bumblebee or something like that?
<howzitcal> I have tried everything, there is just to stable way :(
<nlsthzn> That is why I will only install Linux on a laptop running stock Intel graphics.
<howzitcal> that is a good philosophy to live by nlsthzn 
<howzitcal> going to get a dell machine just for linux, stock standard no GPUs other than intel
<nlsthzn> I have a desktop with a moderately powerful nvidia card for gaming shenanigans. 
<nlsthzn> dell seems to be a good choice
<nlsthzn> or several of the thinkpads
<howzitcal> windows desktop?
 * pavlushka guessing
<howzitcal> yeah hard to find a thinkpad with a good spec for a decent price
<howzitcal> what are you guessing about pavlushka?
<pavlushka> howzitcal:  moderately powerful nvidia card for gaming shenanigans, <howzitcal> windows desktop?
<nlsthzn> currently I am on Windows 10 mostly for 
<nlsthzn> currently I am on Windows 10 mostly for Eve-online
<nlsthzn> I fear I may be hooked and the case is terminal
<howzitcal> I heard that game is awesome!
<howzitcal> hahaha!
<nlsthzn> It is rather ridiculous... I would highly recommend it if you have the time because it is not a quick learn
<howzitcal> if only lol!
<nlsthzn> Oh I actually feel the same... I don't *really* have the time. 
<nlsthzn> But I can't help it now :'(  
<nlsthzn> RIP happy family life
<howzitcal> haha addiction is a cruel bugger :P
<nlsthzn> At least it got me to stop distro-hopping for a bit
<howzitcal> you MIGHT enjoy this nlsthzn : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d915p1aXlkE
<howzitcal> why do you say that nlsthzn (At least it got me to stop distro-hopping for a bit)
<nlsthzn> sorry at work currently so no tubes for me
<nlsthzn> currently running windows and not some flavour of linux
<nlsthzn> before the game I could re-install as many as 5 times a day (different distro's that is)
<howzitcal> hectic
<nlsthzn> madness
<howzitcal> I had the wrong video nlsthzn take a look at this one when you get time : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8ZRTJQAcjU&index=4&list=PL12qipGpnd4ymswzs_oaUEURkGjRbTa8b
<nlsthzn> will only be back home in another 7 hours or so, but then this link and conversation will most likely be long gone out of my mind :o
